# IUI Girls TTC Part 211



## Martha Moo

New home ladies


Happy Chatting

  

~E~


----------



## Weaselwife

Quick post so I can find new home!

Donna - thanks! Did you lie down after basting for 20 mins?

Savannahlu - ooh the Clomid - test's our DH's love doesn't it  Good news that you're cycling.  this will be the one.

Babynumber 2 - I don't have a science degree and left the FSH and LH readings to my specialist, it qas so long ago I have forgotten what was said and my results won't be a comparison  I take it you are private? I would expect more from them. I phone my clinic and get answers round the clock - they are brilliant. Before I started treatment (before the consultation) I got a complete breakdown of costs. I didn't have any cancellation costs either (but I think thats abnormal!) Put some pressure on them and maybe think about looking elsewhere? I know that would delay things, but in the long term you'll be more relaxed and confident with someone you trust.

Scotsgirlie - How are you feeling? Any sign's of  ? My DH woke up this morning singing the Bewitched Theme Song (he makes me ) I had to stop him from going to the gym this morning as I don't think it's wise before he gives his sample!

Q: After basting do most people relax and lie flat for 20 minutes after? They insist at my clinic, and there's now medical research (still more needed) to suggest it helps your chances:
http://www.webmd.boots.com/news/20091030/lie-down-and-think-of-babies
Time is free, so worth a try at least!

WW

/links


----------



## babynumber

WW - Thank you  -  Yes I am paying privately.  When I phone my clinic and can never get to speak to a nurse it always goes to answerphone because they are in doing scans etc... I do think there should be someone on hand to deal with the telephone queries.  Its very frustrating.  I have been trying to find out my next protocol and drugs and costs now for over two weeks... getting a bit disheartened with the clinic and I may have to start looking elsewhere. I went here initially because its only half an hour away.. so is very convenient practically.  I think you have got a good clinic and its wonderful that you dont get the cancellation charge!!  370 quid is quite a blow! Thank you for your advice I think I will speak to them next week and explain how Im feeling and If I stil dont feel reassured that the service will improve I will put things on hold and look elsewhere.  So, all is not lost... its just a temporary blip in my journey


----------



## Weaselwife

Babynumber2,

Apply the plumber principal.  Would you have a plumber out to do the job without a proper quote?  Sure there are "flexible costs" - like the number of scans, but they should be able to say how much per scan, then on average how many are needed etc.  Try and think of it as anything else you have bought - you expect a level of service.  At my clinic they too are busy (it's a small team), my nurse is my single point of contact - and she's in scans, but she always calls me back on the day - I'm lucky!

Fertility is an emotional thing, so you can't help but get wrapped up in the emotion and want to keep quiet so as to just start treatment, but if you are paying, it is a business transaction and a service, so why should you have poor service?  Go girl!

WW


----------



## rach66

Hi everyone,
I'm going to read though old posts later, but I just thought I'd pop on an introduce myself (there are a lot of posts!!!).
I was on this board when i had my 1st IUI (which had to be stopped before basting unfortuantely) and found it really helpful. Anyway - i had a bit of a stumble with the upset at it being cancelled but now - i'm happy again and had my first injection last night - yeye - i'm back on the IUI rollercoaster and praying to get to basting this time!
Anyway - hopefully i'll get to know you all soon.
Hope people are keeping strong and feeling positive!

love rach xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Savannah - re; the animal sources of Vitamin A - I believe it's because it's usually taken from an animal's liver as that's the richest source of Vit A. Unfortunately, due to the nature of the liver's function, it also tends to be heavy with toxins. (Also why you should avoid eating liver if you're pg.) Good luck with the OPK! Hope you can enjoy your wedding anniversary 

Babynumber2 - the feedback I got on my FSH and LH results were that they were "normal". Only when I asked for a copy of the results and did my own research did I find out that because my LH was higher than my FSH it was likely I had PCO (later confirmed by a private scan!).

Did you have your LH and FSH tested on Day 3 of your cycle? Timing of the blood test can impact the interpretation of the results.

I suggest you post your question on the Ask a Nurse thread here on FF. It may take 2-3 days for Ruth to reply but she will be able to give you a qualified answer.

In the meantime, below are the ranges that are given on the printout from my GP...

*Luteinizing Hormone (LH)*
Follicular phase: 2-10 iu/L Mid-cycle: 20-100 Luteal phase: 4-14 Post-Menopausal: >20 
A normal LH level is similar to FSH. An LH that is higher than FSH is one indication of PCOS.
*
Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH)*
Follicular phase: 1.5-10 iu/L Mid-cycle: 7-20 Luteal phase: 1.5-8 Post-Menopausal: >20 
FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve.

I've read about women using acupuncture, herbs and / or wheatgrass shots to try and lower their FSH. (But don't take herbs while you are having fert tx.)

Happy Friday everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kdb

Hi Rach - welcome back  We may be almost-cycle-buddies as my AF *finally* arrived this morning (CD44) so I will be starting Puregon either tomorrow or Sunday.

Here's a BFP dance to christen the new thread... need to make it a lucky one!

           
[fly][/fly]
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]
[fly]            [/fly]
[fly][/fly]
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi,

WW - yes i did lie down for 20 minutes on both occasions. Doc just left me in the same position for that time, with legs up (lol). 

Rach - Hello!

xxx


----------



## Tama

Morning All

Just book marking but will be back later. Hope everyone is okay.x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello everyone 

KD74 - Thanks so much for the link to Fertility Foods it's really useful. Can I just ask do you all juice fresh pineapples or can you already buy fresh pineapple juice from a supermarket? 

Scotsgirlie & WW - Thanks for the kind words and good luck for the weekend, i shall keep everything crossed for you both. 

Rach - Welcome back I hope that this time round things go a lot smoother for you.

Hi to all you other lovely ladies.

Nothing new to report from me, just waiting for my Aunt Flo so that I can start taking the Clomid tablets and then I'll have to see if I turn a bit 

Just trying to stay healthy, and not get too stressed by things, it's hard but I must say since I've found this message board I'm finding things a lot easier to deal with. So thank you all for all your support and advice it means so much to me. 

Looking forward to the weekend as I'm feeling really tired this week.

Big love to you all,
Sarah


----------



## Tama

Oh no!!!!!! I'm panicing now. I brought so multi vits for dh and myself but they contain vit A   I don't know if it's the vegtable one or the animal one..........................will have to check tonight


----------



## kdb

Please don't panic T - it's unlikely the amount in your multi-vit is enough to be toxic, and really it's more for when you've got your BFP (and you will!!) - but it's one of those things that, if you can avoid and instead take the beta-carotene version while you're TTC, then that's much better.  xoxo

(ps - if you know the brand of multi-vits you're taking you could google them.  Some online stores include the list of ingredients with the product.)


----------



## Mini Us

Gosh! A lot of posts...I can hardly keep up!!!

Hi everyone...welcome newbies...

Thanks for all your kind words... I wanted to let you know that I'm on another 2ww...

Hope everyone's doing ok... I'm sure I missed out some important stuff but there really are pages and pages since my last post


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Mini us!

Good luck for your OTD!

Donna
xxx


----------



## Mini Us

Thanks *Donna*...not that I'm counting but I think we have the same OTD


----------



## Huggies

Kd - hope you had a lovely time catching up with hubby last night!!     Glad AF has finally arrived and all the best for this cycle -we can help keep each other sane!!!  

Scotsgirlie - Congrats on taking your trigger shot and wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow!!     Nice you have the time off to chill and relax too.

WW - All the best for today!!     Hope everything goes well and let us know how you get on!! Will need to try out the "Viagra" smoothie!!!!     Glad your clinic insists on lying down after basting.  My first IUI they told me it wasn't necessary and I just got up and went back to work.  This time I am going to ask if I can be left for 15-20 mins, but it is a small clinic and worried they will boot me out for another appointment.

babynumber2 - sorry your clinic is messing you about!!  Its hard when you really need to know the details and costs upfront - same for me over in the US for my first cycle - I was self-pay and found quite a few hidden charges that they had failed to tell me about - not a happy chappy!! As for your LH and FSH results - your doc should go over these with you - I had these done on CD 3 and came back normal - normal being <9 for FSH and <7 for LH for this time in my cycle.  This will likely determine what drugs they will put you on for your next cycle and what they want to control and monitor.  Good luck and I hope you get some answers soon!! 

savannahlu - Happy Anniversary!!! Congratulations - sorry Clomid is putting a downer on it though    All the best for getting that +OPK.  I checked my Omega tablets last night and I am on OMEGA 3-6-9 (1200mg) and no source of Vitamin A is mentioned on the bottle.

rach - Hello!!     welcome back and so sorry about your last cycle.  Fingers crossed it all goes well this month!! Lots of luck to you!!   

Tama - Hello!!! Hope you are well honey!!     

Sarah - This board is amazing isn't it - what would we do without it!!  Praying AF arrives soon so you can start on your Clomid - hope it doesn't turn you     crazy!!!  

Mini Us - Hello - congrats on your 2WW...the joys!!!  Praying that it goes quickly for you and you get a nice positive outcome!!    

I am sending lots of babydust to this thread and praying for multiple BFP's before the month is out!!! 

             

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Mini-us,

Woo, lets hope we both have good news! Are you having any feelings or symptoms that you think aren't related to trigger?

Huggies - defo ask the clinic if you can lie down after insemination. Who knows, it might just help!

    

Donna
xxx


----------



## Mini Us

Thanks *Huggies*...



Huggies said:


> WW - All the best for today!!   Hope everything goes well and let us know how you get on!! Will need to try out the "Viagra" smoothie!!!!   Glad your clinic insists on lying down after basting. My first IUI they told me it wasn't necessary and I just got up and went back to work. This time I am going to ask if I can be left for 15-20 mins, but it is a small clinic and worried they will boot me out for another appointment.


Same here...1st time round, I felt exactly like that. Like there were ushering me out. We were in and out in 10mins flat. This time round though, the doctor told me to lie down for 15mins afterwards (I did 9mins, patience isn't my virtue). I got a slight telling off because my bladder wasn't full...anyone know why that's required?

*DonnaB* Don't get me started on symptoms  Last cycle, I 'felt pregnant', even got food cravings and it was BFN so this cycle I decided to ignore everything I was feeling but then started getting cramps on Wednesday (TMI...the shooting pains that seem to go all the way down your utherus). Today I've been emotional, teary etc (but the emotions could just be nicotine withdrawal ) So I don't know what to think. Both cycles are natural so really don't know. My brain's playing tricks with my body - all against me  I didn't get these cramps/pains last month so that's definitely different. I don't want to allow myself to think that it means positive cos it will be even more disappointing...but then I don't want to convince myself it's negative so that I don't will it away, if that's possible


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Mini us,

I know what you mean, last months cycle i was convinced i was pregnant. Even started to cup my belly as i swear it seemed to get bigger (this later turned out to be very bad constipation. sad i know! But hey, your mind and body try to play tricks on you. Yeterday and the day before i had sharp shooting pains that when right through to my bits and uterus. I also didn't get these last month so hopefully that is a good sign but only time will time. I'm not getting my hopes up either hun, i understand what you mean also about trying not to be negative but it's our way of preparing ourselves after we have been hurt so many times.

Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## Mini Us

*DonnaB *            That's all we can do


----------



## Scaralooloo

Huggies - I'll let you know how I feel once I've started the Clomid, knowing my luck I probably will go a bit     Watch this space...

Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies hope the wait isn't too long and emotional. Some positive energy coming your way  
   

Have a lovely weekend one and all, looking forward to putting my feet up tonight and catching up on last night's episode of The Restaurant.

           

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Just posting hi lady's


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Hi ladies,

posting as its friday night and DH and I have got an 80's night  !  Wish I felt more like it but can't drink a drop etcc etccc so parties just dont seem as fun as they used to...sad but true..Anyyyway, maybe I'll feel more like it once I get the silver leggings, tutu, string vest and wig on  

Day 7 and so much work to do; wish I could just flounce about and do nothing!! Appointment for blood test on Monday at ARGC....living for it.

Have a great weekends FF's     to all you girls on the 2ww

Tutu
xx


----------



## Fran74

Hi Ladies,

Well, it was a BFN for us today so my IUI journey is finally over. It has been lovely to share it with you all. I am going to have a really big drink tonight but feeling positive for the future. Hopefully I won't be chatting to any of you again because you will all get your IUI BFPs but if not I'll be loitering somewhere on the IVF threads. I'll pop in to see how you all get on. Best of luck!! 

Fran xx

PS- Arnie, Shemonkey, Pompey.....I'm coming to find you!!


----------



## Weaselwife

*KD* - Congratulations on AF arriving. At least now you are able to get back on the track. I hope you grow some lovely follies over the next couple of weeks. Thanks for the vit advice again! I checked mine, the Omega 3,6,9 I have doesn't contain any Vit A, but the Multi Vit does, but some info that's on the label:

Vitamin A (as retinyl acetate) per tab 75ug RE
Warnings: This product contains vitamin A. If you are pregnant or likely to become pregnant, do not exceed 750ug of vitamin A as retinyl acetat per day except on the advice of a doctor.

So I'm no where near the limit as I take 4 a day = 300ug
Remind me - was it you KD who was asking about swimmer restult pre and post washing? I have some figures and averages after today. I can PM them if you still need them.

*Rach* - Hi and welcome back. Good to hear that you are back on the IUI rollercoaster and are going to be cycle buddies with KD 

*Sarah* - hi. You don't need to juice the pineapple yourself, you can buy it in a carton. Make sure it's not from concentrate. I got into Juicing after a year of trying to regulate my hormones naturally. The benefit of juicing is you get more nutrients, as all shop bought juices and smoothies (even those "100 natural" have been heat treated or pasteurized destroying vitamins and minerals and all enzyme activity. I bought the Phillips Juicer, which is quite a decent one to see if you can get along with juicing. If you are trying to loose weight too - it's great for that. A simple "Apple, Carrot and cinamon" is a real healthy but tasty treat. See http://www.juicemaster.com/lifestyle.php

*Tama* - Don't panic about the Vitamin A, as KD said it's prob no-where near toxic level. See my comment about my Vitamins I made in KD section above. Is your DH keeping his bargain to jump on you every other night? LUCKY! Mine think's his work is done for 2weeks and he can rest!

*Mini Us* - Hello! I've joined you today in the 2ww - OTD 19th Nov.   

*Huggies* - Viagra smoothie consists of pineapple, raberries and yoghurt - filled with Zinc,zinc, zinc plus vit C &E, Beta-carotene, potassium, iron, fibre, calcium, ellagic acid, natural sugars, amino acids and anti-oxidants! And by god did it work (see my WW update below). A high content of zinc is found in the sees of rasberries and as, unlike most fruits, these seeds are eaten in full, you benefit from the full amount of zinc. I always keep the freezer packed with frozen rasberries (pick them in the summer and freeze, or buy them from supermarket!) btw, I got that info from Jason Vale's book rather than my brain!

*Donna* - you said you were not going to symptom check!! Don't start me off  My consultant said you should get a pregnancy reading 14 days after the trigger jab (for me Wed), but I'm going to test 14 days from today. Implantation (if you get something fertilized) should occur in the next 5 days - eeek. Apparently I can't do somersaults or run a marathon  So I'm going to chill and stay away from the gym, maybe dust off the wii fit  Looks like Mini Us, you and me on 2ww...it's busy on here - any more I've missed??    

*Tutu* - ooh the silver leggings sound FAB . Tama's been dressing up recently too, if you two get BFP this month, I'm going straight to the fancy dress shop! Day 7 hey, I know what you mean about living for it!! I'm wishing you three lovely big healthy follies. 

*Fran *- as I've been writing this, you made your post. I am sorry for the BFN honey . Your IUI journey is over but you will get that BFP along with Shemoney, Pompey and Arnie!! Wishing you lots of luck on your IVF journey.   

WW update:
If you havent guess by now, I'm horizontal resting! TODAY was a long awaited day for me...and now I'm on the 2ww. I'm positive (you've got to be), but I did double check we could do another IUI before Christmas if this one doesn't work. It was smooth as clockwork, everything went fantastic and now I am resting up. We were   with DH  . Gone from below average (analysis 3 months ago) to above average. A major improvement. Those Viagra juices certainly did the trick!!!!!! So I wanted to check with all you girlies that your DH is taking Zinc with Vit C and a general multi-vitamin, also keeping the alcohol down and cutting down on caffeine. DH has seen the benefits on paper (the results were amazing), he's now converted (well while we are TTC). Right time for a juice!

WW..over and out.


----------



## Mini Us

*Fran *  

*Weaselwife* Welcome to  2ww


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

I had almost finished posting this reply and poof- it dissappeared! 

*Hi Tama*, You didn't tell me you were dressed in harry potter gear when we were chatting- If I'd have known I'd have left you and your dh to it!!! 

*Hi Scotsgirlie*, Hope you are feeling better.  for tomorow- We are cycle buddies - I got basted yesterday!!   

*Hi ww*, Hello Juicee lady!! Glad it went well 2day- you keep those feet up and enjoy being pampered!! We are def cycle buddies now with me just 1 day ahead! Glad we can share this.x

*Hi KD74*, sorry the old  got you. You must have bee going crazy after 44 days  . I am going to nickname you the oracle cuz you always gave loads and loads of info about stuff!!!!! 

*Hi Tutenkhamoun*, I know its hard to enjoy parties when you dont feel you can join in and have any alcohol. I have to say I am not always dead strict I do (mostly in 1st part of cycle) occaisionally let myself have the odd glass of wine or2! The thought of the silver leggings, tutu, string vest and wig made me smile anyway . Hope you enjoy it at least a bit! 

*Hi Scaralooloo*, Our circumstances are a bit similar, we have been trying for 3 years, I have PCOS & we are having clomid with our IUI. I had clomid for 6 months already and didn't have too many probs with it. It can be quite individual some ladies have more side effects than others. The worst I had was some mild cramps and few hot flushes!! Hope you have a lovely evening with your feet up- sounds glorious!!

*Hi beanie*_1   . Dont mean to sound thick but was is PCT- I've not heard of it? x

*Hi Huggies*, Have you started letrozole,   Hope you have a really good cycle with a lovely bfp at the end of it! x

*Hi Donnab,* How are things with you? Hope you are staying nice and chilled  in sunny cyprus!

*Hi babynumber2*, sorry you having such a tough time with the clinic, it must be very frustrating!!

*HI savannahlu*   . Good luck for next week 

*Hi rach66*, wishing you lots of luck for this cycle 

*Hi Mini Us*, It is such a difficult line between staying positive and protecting ourselves from getting hurt. I'm not sure anyone going through fertility tx ever gets it right. Hope the 2ww passess quickly for you and you get a lvelely bfp at the end of it. 

*Hi kitten80 *

*Hi Fran74*, I am so sorry about the bfn  . You have a lovely big glass of wine and enjoy it. I hope that IVF brings you a lovely BFP soon. Best of luck 

As for me, I am officially on my 1st proper 2ww!! Basting was yesterday at 13.30. I am so proud of my dh, he did so well!!! bless him! I was worried he might get a touch of stage fright. Few mild cramps yesterday afternoon- Is this normal?? OTD will be 19th Nov.

Have still been quite down and tearful, have realised that it is as much about some other things that have happened recently as much as ttc. Am waiting for counselling- hopefully that will help. Hopefully I will get it before the men in white coats come to get me!!

Love to everyone
*Daisy *


----------



## Huggies

Fran - Big Hugs!!!     So sorry hun!!  I really hope IVF is right round the corner from you and you get all the way early on!!  It was lovely speaking with you and thanks for being here for all of us.  Keep in touch and I will be thinking of you!!     

Tutu - hope you enjoy tonight's party (without the adult beverages!!)  Your outfit sounds fab and I am sure you will get in the mood once you see everyone else.

Kitten - Hello!!!    How are you   

WW - Glad all went well today - sounds like you have had a very positive experince and hubs must be so proud of his specimen!!     Thanks for all the tips on the Viagra smoothie - I have a smoothie maker at home, so will stock up over the weekend and make sure hubs and I drink plenty of it!! All the best for your 2WW   

Daisy - Yes, I started my letrozole last night - feel fine so far, but expecting some effects considering I am now on 3 tablets a night (7.5mg) Let the    begin!!!    My first scan is booked for a week on Saturday, so just biding my time till then.  Glad all went well for you yesterday and yes, cramps are to be expected. My stomach blew up like a football after my first basting, but eased within 24 hrs.  Just rest up and keep positive.  Sorry you are feeling so emotional about everything.  I definitely get days like this too - but hubby always manages to pick me up again.  Hope you get some counselling soon and that it helps !!    

All the best for your 2WW ladies - we are counting on you.

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Oh Fran, honeybee    Sorry for your BFN.  We'll really miss you and your support xoxo  In the meantime, enjoy the Guinness!


----------



## kdb

So I think we have five girls on the 2WW?

> WeaselWife
> DonnaB
> Daisy   
> Scotsgirlie  
> Mini  

... anyone else??  There just HAS to be some BFPs in there!    and congrats  

Only 8 mins left on laptop battery so just before it dies - WW - yes, 'twas me who was looking for pre- and post-wash info on swimmers.  Much appreciated    LOL at your post... oooh and well done your DH on his results!

xoxo


----------



## babynumber

Oh My Word... What a lot of posts!!

Wishing you all a lovely weekend .... Im just checking in before switching off the computer and officially taking residence on the sofa with a tub of Ben n Jerrys ready to tune in the the Sky 1 Live Michael Jackson Seance - should be funny if nothing else!

Kd74 Thank you for your helpful info re FSH I will follow the ask a nurse thread

Rachel  Welcome.! I think we are similar in that I have had my 1st round of monitoring scans and then been cancelled... so im up for medication next time!! I really did feel emotional and stressed after my cancelled cycle - I didnt anticipate that happening and I was very niaive about TX and costs etc.. Im going to get myself more informed and build my confidence back up ready for the next round.  I am probably going to put it on hold until December now.


Daisy - Hi!  and im excited and crossing everything for you in your 2WW xx

HI to Huggies!  and to all the other lovely ladies I dont yet know on here - everyone is so kind when u need advice x

Fran - Im sorry your gone.. but am hoping your journey takes a good turn now and you are on the final stretch to success with ur IVF - sounds like you have come a long way already and have made some great friends on here.  Best of luck 

WW - I was determined to get answers from my clinic today.  It was hard going! I had to ring about 6 times and was passed around like a hot potato!  By the end of the day I finally got what I wanted - details of My drugs script and approx costs- so now I know whats happening at least.  I still dont know why they were treating it like TOP SECRET and telling me A LETTER HAS GONE OUT IN THE POST . (They said that over 2 weeks ago )
now its Time for me to gather strength and bit of TLC before jumping back in before im emotionally and physically ready.

Good night all xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Fran I am sorry    I'm having a drink tonight too    Just the one - though if I cheer up for saturday night might indulge in a few more.  All the best for IVF, will look out for your news, I'll be following you if this month doesn't work so you better warn Shemonkey, Arnie & Pompey  

Take care everyone,
Have lovely weekends
Jovi x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Morning girls,

Fran - so sorry sbout you bfn! god, liefe's a bitc*. good luck with your journey, i wish u all the best 

Babynumber 2 - glad you presistance finally paid off, keep on at your clinic!

Tutu - how was the party? Look at the non drinking in a good way, atleast you wont have a hangover this morning! haha, bet that feels great!

WW - glad basting went well,  this is your time! don't really think i have any symptoms, i'm certain anything i'm feeling is down to meds.

Daisy - yes, still taking it easy although i'm starting to get bored. thank god i have this forum to help!Glad basting went well for yesterday also! good luck hun.

LOL @ YOUR COMMENT DAISY ;
Hi Tama, You didn't tell me you were dressed in harry potter gear when we were chatting- If I'd have known I'd have left you and your dh to it!!!
(and the naughty banana but it wont copy and paste)


HELLO - to anyone i have missed, hope everyone has a lovely weekend

As for me - nothing to report really, trying not to think about ODT, i'm not even sure i have the guts to check anymore


Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

OOPS...

Just had a lttle bit of a teary breakdown. Don't know where it came from but i feel a little bit better for letting it out. God, i haven't cried like that for years... Think it's just been building up throughout treatment.

Oh well...

Donna
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

DonnaB - Big hug coming your way petal  Sometimes a good cry does the world of good. 

The sun is shining through my window and I'm feeling quite positive today. Off to a fireworks party later so that should be fun.

Lots of love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Fran74

Ah, thanks for your lovely comments guys. I had to sniff back a tear but also you just made me smile lots. You're all a huge help. Thanks a million. 

Donna, the 2WW is a killer isn't it. Remember what you told me about staying positive. It's good advice. Hope you feel a bit better for letting it all out.  

Jovigirl, let's hope you don't have to follow us inbetweenies but it'd be great having you around if you do. I'll pop back to see how you get on.  


Baby, KD, Huggies, Daisy, Mini, Weasel, Thank you and good luck with your treatment.

 

Fran x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Sarah - Thanx hun! Enjoy the party xx

Fran - thank you aswell, take care and watch what your doing.

Donna
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Daisy22

PCT is a postcoital test...nurse said is was to see if my mucus is killing DH sperm...so me and DH have to   on day 10 of my cycle then pop to hospital morning of day 11 for them to do something like a smear...the nurse explained that my mucus could be very acidic which would just kill the sperm...


----------



## Weaselwife

Hi!

Daisy, are they sure you are ovulating then and suspect your mucus is killing DH sperm? Good luck with the tests

 Fran, sorry to see you go, but I'm sure you'll pop back. Good luck with the IVF 

How are the 2WW's doing?
Donna - aww, it's good to have a good  now and again. I had my emotional breakdown the morning after trigger. I was really worried about my state of mind as was deflated and thought "this isn't going to work". I knew what I was thinking was bad, but I couldn't stop thinking it. I was so worried it would affect my attitude on basting day. But after a good cry and 24 hrs later I was feeling more positive.

We've had guests over this weekend, so I was up this morning hoovering. I wanted to take it easy, but thought, well women with one child manage to get through a 2nd pregnancy and they can't just stop. So life goes on..and no excuse to not hoover! I didn't make dinner though as we went out. I haven't had my smoothie today, so will be making it 1st thing tomorrow. Went to a fireworks do which was good, but on the short walk back felt twinges in my tummy. Somethings going on. I keep telling myself you can't feel the egg moving down the tube, but I'm not imagining it. DH thinks its the remainder of the drugs - but what are they doing - last injection was the booster on Wed night. I looked at my calendar and can't believe I will be able to test in 2 weeks! The waiting time is short compared to waiting 60 days for AF!!! <hmmm> lets see I repeat those words in 9 days time!

WW


----------



## Mini Us

*Donna* -  can be good for the soul...I had my breakdown (over nothing ) on Friday afternoon and have felt loads better since.

How's everyone doing?

Argh! It's soooo cold so I think I'll be crawling back into bed shortly 

So those awful shooting pains returned yesterday and then I started spotting/bleeding mildly...so I've come online to research (again) on bleeding in 2ww.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm new to this board.  I'm Ruth & i'm 32, my husband is also 32. We have been together nearly 10 years & married 5. We started TTC 4 years ago. For the first 2 years I tried to keep the attitude 'if it happens it happens', so it didn't put to much pressure on either of us. I finally went to the GP 18months ago. She checked if I was ovulating, I was. So she then referred me to our local district hospital. 

The consultant organised my DH to have a SA, this was fine. At the initial consultation he told us that, he would check to SA first, do an Ultrasound on me. If those were ok lap & dye of hysterosalp. If all of these were fine then clomid. But if we needed IUI/ivf we would have to pay. All this info int he fisrt visit was alot to absorb, but we had a plan

I had the lap & dye, which left us devastated as the nurse told me my tubes were blocked. We weren't seen for 9 weeks to discuss this. All we were worrying about was how could we afford IVF.We eventually went back tot he doctor who arranged a hysterosal, which actually showed that my tubes weren't blocked. So after worry & stress we then had the label of 'unexplained infetility'. The doctor then gave us 6months of clomid with a scan to have with the 1st cycle & sent us on our way, to see us when we finished it.

In the time on clomid I hated taking it, but gave it a go for 5months.  At month 5 I went back to my GP, as I was concerned about the next step, he enquired for me & referred me to the JEssop wing at Sheffield, as my pct is derby county, not stockport. I  was a little annoyed as if we'd have known this at the beginning I probably wouldn't have been so wound up on the clomid, as all I thinking was what if this doesn't work we have no options left.

So thats we were are today. Sheffield have been fab so far, very reassuring & supportive. They repeated my husbands SA which is still fine. They also did a vaginal ultrasound, whicha has picked up a poly cysitc ovary, this wasn't causeing me not to get pregnant as i do ovualte. However the consultant has said that it will influence is dosing ont he injection as more of a rics of hyper stimulation. 

We now start in January, at last i feel like something is going to happen. Sorry about my long winded story. I wish you all lots of luck & will kepp you updated. xxxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls!

Hi Ruthie - welcome, i wish you all the best for your IUI/IVF journey!

Mini Us - Wouldn't worry to much about the spotting. Just have to hold out until OTD for answers!

WW - How are you? Hope your taking it a little easier. You should be relaxing with your feet up lady.

Sarah - hope you are well, how was the party last night?


 everyone else!


Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

..................................Just wondering if any of you other lovely ladies in the 2ww have sore nipples. Mine have been getting progressively worse over the last few days. Not just sore but they are very hot and a little swollen, this didn't happen last cycle and was just wondering if you can have different reactions/symptoms to medication at different times?

Donna
xxx


----------



## kdb

WW - I reckon those twinges are a good sign   

Ruth - welcome!  The TTC journey can be emotionally exhausting and I have found that dealing with the NHS has been *much* much harder than jabbing needles into myself, daily temperature-taking, timing BMS, filling my head to bursting point with info on nutrition / supplements / acupuncture / hypnotherapy / LH / FSH / PCOS / SA.... etc etc.  I wasted six months waiting while the NHS faffed around.  So, I can empathise  

You've absolutely come to the right place for support and information.  FF is a great community and a good place for advice 

Can I ask why you have to pay for IUI / IVF?  Does your PCT consider you to be too young?

Being diagnosed as 'unexplained' must be v frustrating, but re-assuring to know that your DH's swimmers are fine, you're ov'ing on your own, and that your tubes are all clear. 


xoxo to everyone for a snuggly Sunday (soooo darn cold!)

p.s. Donna - the sore nips are from the increase in progresterone.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Kd - thanx, i knew it was down to something but why did this not happen during last months cycle? I know this sounds silly but what have i taken to increase progresterone? Sorry for the dunmmy questions.

Donna 
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Donna - did you have more follies this cycle compared to the last?  Each follie that ovulates leaves behind a corpus luteum that produces progesterone.  More follies = more progesterone.

Not a silly Q at all


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Kd,

Hmm, from what i can remember it was around the same. Having said that i probably didn't notice it last time. Thanx

Donna
xxx


----------



## rach66

My goodness - what an active thread this is!! Thanks so much for making me feel welcome everyone  

Kd74 - yey - we're cycle buddies!! We're even on the same dose of puregon! To be honest, i've only just realised why they've put me on puregon only i think. I was given the diagnosis of unexplained and asked my consultant if i had pcos but he said no. Anyway, the doc doing my scan said that the reason my last cycle was stopped is that they put me on the lowest dose due to me pcos(!) and had upped it now this time as it wasn;t enough to sustain the follies last time. So, i think this means that i do have pcos?!! From what i can gather it's a bit of a stange old diagnosis as it doesn't necessarily mean you don't ovulate. God - is it just me or is anyone else amazed by the complexity of our bodies!!!

Donna -   I think you'd be hard pushed to find anyone on this journey who hadn't felt like they were going a little crazy at some point! I agree with the others that a good cry can be just what's needed sometimes. Hope you don't have to wait long for the counselling hon as that should be an extra little support for you. Good luck on the 2WW too!

Weaselwife, scotsgirlie, mini us, donna   good luck waiting!!! (and anyone else if i've missed...sorry).

Ruthie - Gosh - what a time you've had getting to this point. Realy good luck for jan. I'm at jessops too so might even see you there! They're all really lovely i've found so far.

Fran - good luck with IVF. I remember you on here from when i was on before. I'm sorry you didn't get a BFP with IUI. Hopefully it's coming your way very, verytsoon.

Sara - juicing puneapples - that made me giggle - that soundstough!! I get pineapple juice from tescos. For some very strange reason they on;ly have from concentrate in the normal refrigerated juice bit but with things like squash etc they do have fresh pineapple juice ..... v weird!!  I hope your AF comes very soon and then you can get going.....

Babynumber2 - I felt a lot better after putting things on hold fo a while. I think like you said - it can be a knoeck when it's cancllend and one we're not always very prepared for. Enjoy your month off and allow yourself a few of the treats that are not poss when on treatment  

Tuth - good luck with the blood test on mon!Hope the leggings worked their magic and got you in the retro party mood!

Huggie, Jovi and anyone else - helloooo!!!!

lov rach xxx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi kd,

We are getting up to six iui & one ivf on the nhs. The original consultant was a muppet & should have known that my pct did in fact fund it.  Hope fully we won't need that many. xx


----------



## ruthie1977

ruthie1977 said:


> Hi kd,
> 
> We are getting up to six iui & one ivf on the nhs. The original consultant was a muppet & should have known that my pct did in fact fund it. Hope fully we won't need that many. xx


Rach, It was funny as I was sat in Jessops the other day and wondered how many women go on these websites etc, I bet most of them. x


----------



## HippyChicky

kd74 said:


> So I think we have five girls on the 2WW?
> 
> > WeaselWife
> > DonnaB
> > Daisy
> > Scotsgirlie
> > Mini
> 
> ... anyone else?? There just HAS to be some BFPs in there!  and congrats
> 
> xoxo


I'm on the 2ww


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Rach - Thanks Rach, do feel better today for it mind. Not sure what you mean about counselling though love?!

Hippy Chicky - how you feeling? What day is it for you now?

Donna
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Think I'm on cd22 10pIUI ( i lose count deliberately so I don't get too stressed)


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Not long now!   

Donna
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Thanks Donna, not long for you to wait either, do you find the 2nd week of the 2ww the worst


----------



## Guest

Good luck HippyChicky and all others on the 2WW        



xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Yup, it's horrible... waiting & waiting! Surely they should be able to come up with the technology to detect pregnancy within 2 weeks lol. The thing that's most horrible is not knowing whats going to happen at the end of 2weeks or even more rightly scared the news is going to be the same old same old.

Thanx Shemonkey - hope you are well! xx

Donna
xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Hippychick, I remember you posting saying you had 9 days left....so now must be 4?  Ooooh test this week.    chick x

Donna, I don't have sore boobies...but I am a couple of days behind you.

Kd, I think you should be renamed the online encyclopedia for FF   Lets hope the twinges are a good sign.  I haven't had them this morning.

Ruth, hi and welcome.  My gosh that was a lot to take in.  At least you know what's what and there's now a very good plan in place,  my PCT is even worse.  Good luck with the tx plan and we will all help you through..ask any questions you like!

I've spent and hour with DH clearing the mass amount of leaves in our back garden.  Couldn't have done anymore because the bin was full and I could feel my tummy muscles going "ouch".  I think I'm trialing a 2ww doing everything I'm not supposed to!  On the positive, I haven't had any alcohol, despite watching my DH and our friends get rat 'ed!!!  It is funny being sober and watching others slowly loose their control!  But I still came last on the wii 

Hope everyone is dandy and having a chilled out sunday.

WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

WW -  you make me  ! I hate being the sober one, it stinks! 

Donna 
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Weaselwife, you're correct, 4 more days to go, my boobs hurt like hell< i've had tummy cramps since the IUI day, starting to feel more like af cramps now though


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hippy chick - tut tut tut, we will not have af talk   &    

Donna
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

xxX DonnaB Xxx said:


> Hippy chick - tut tut tut, we will not have af talk  &
> 
> Donna
> xxx


okey dokey, got myself refocused with lots of     thoughts


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

lol


----------



## kdb

for your last few days, HippyChick    

Hi Rach - it's true, it is amazing what it takes to make a baby (including a bit of ), makes you wonder how 'accidents' can happen?!!  You're right, some women have pcos, regular periods and ovulation, and go on to get pg without any issue (probably never knowing that they have pcos!).

I was blissfully ignorant for 15 years whilst on the pill... then stopped and went for 9 months with no AF, my hair went greasy, I started getting pimples, and - worst of all - a hairy upper lip (YUCK).  I figured out I had pcos before my official diagnosis, although I'm not overweight which tends to be a common s/e of pcos.  Thankfully the fert tx I've had lessens the symptoms  

Cool that we're cycle buddies and on the same dose!  This is my first IUI but  I've had one OI cycle on Puregon before and it is def my drug of choice   I produced one follie on 50iu but my cons agreed to up it to 75iu so we could try for two follies this time.  Let's hope it works for us both    What day is your first scan?

Ruthie - LOL about your muppet cons.  I think there's a few of those around!  I can vouch for at least two gonzos 

WW - I know my cons said to another lady that theoretically you could go skydiving in the 2WW and not do any harm    I'm sure your stint in the garden won't have done any damage, in fact being out in the fresh air would've been a good thing.

... better go, meant to be finishing my never-ending tax-return but keep getting distracted by FF and Come Dine With Me.  DH is due home from a cricket meeting soon and won't be happy if I'm still online.  He calls me an FFA(ddict)... but tbh I'm much more interested in what's going on on FF than on **!

xoxo


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Good Luck and     for your last few days hippychick. Good luck to Mini, Donnab, daisy and ww my other fellow 2 week waiters    
I have been trying to rest up today but it is sooo boring.....There are christmas movies on tv already!!!!  have tomorrow and tuesday off as well think the plan is to be curled up with a good book.  The wierd thing is the more I try and relax the more difficuly I find it and the more restless I seem to get.  dh rented me a couple of dvds so will pop them in when I get bored.  Looking forward to x factor tonight - please please please   let Jedward get booted out.


----------



## nikkinoodles

Hi Ladies - hope that you are all well. PLEASE HELP!

Havn't been on for a while but after last iui didn't work I just thought that I would have some time for just me and dp.
Well we went to Spain just after my birthday and had a fab time, never thought of all the pregnancy stuff for three whole days it was really just what I needed! Lots of  and no  .

Anyway, to cut a long story short am booked in to see consultant on 10th November.  pains started as normal so I thought just another month gone by, but too my surprise af now a week late,  . Obviously too scared to take test as after six years feel a bit sceptical, but have never been late always regular.

Does anyone think that I (dare say) be crazy enough to think that a small miracle may have happened. Don't really feel any different apart from feeling queasy when at the gym and my (.)(.) are twinging. Oh and my period pains are dwindling off.

Thanks for listening, but feel like i,m going insane  

      to all.

Love nikki x


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all OK,

*Hi Huggies*, Well I hope you dont get 2 many S.E from the letrozole. Come on little follies grow grow grow   .

*Hi KD74*,  . You made me laugh ( a rare event at the mo!) A FF addict! Our husbands must be ff widowers then!!! Perhaps we should start the FFAA (ff addicts anonymous!). Glad to see you left the ben & jerry talk on the other thread! 

....... I spoke too soon babynumber2 is mentioning it 2!! NB- I cant handle Ben & Jerry's talk- its just too much for me!!! Cant take it!!!!! 

*Hi Babynumber2 * (see above!!! ) Glad you got sorted with the clinic. Makes it much easier when you know whats going on. Make sure you take lots of that TLC!! 

*Hi Jovigirl*, How are you?

*Hi Donna*, Sorry you were .  Have had plenty of those myself! Hope your feeling bit better  and the (.)(.) are bit better!! x

*Hi Scaralooloo*, Hope you enjoyed the bonfire party 

*Hi beanie_1*, Thank you for enlightening me.. Have never heard of that one. Wishing you the best of luck with it  

*Hi WW*, hoovering and gardening- do you want to come and do mine as well!!!! . I have been having strange tummy cramps since my tx 2! Not sure what its all about - maybe just from being fiddled with or from having something foriegn put in there -iykwim!! I also always come last on the Wii- I'm not a very competeive person - so that prob doesn't help. I'm sure alcohol  improves one's performance on the wii- thats always my excuse for comming last anyway!!! 

*Hi mini us*, could it be implantation bleeding? 

*Hi ruthie1977 * , I'm a bit of a newbie here 2! This is my 1st cycle of IUI. Sorry you have had such a horrid time, it must have been so frustrating . Glad your on the right path now. 

*Hi rach66*, How are things with you? 

*Hi hippychick-* sending you a million +ve vibes for Thurs!!!                  

*Hi Shemonkey*, Thanks! How are you? 

*Hi Scotsgirlie*, I am with you all the way for JEDWARD- They are just awful!! 

*Hi Nicki*, I think you have to test. It all sounds very promising!!! . I know the threat of dissappoitment is hard but testing is the only way you will stop driving yourself crazy . I am hoping and praying you get a lovely big . Please come back and let us know!!!!

As for me, Had a slighly better couple of days- only 2x tearful episodes (this is an improvement). Had a lovely day with dh- sunday lunch and then afternoon tea at the garden centre ( like a right old couple )

Have been getting lots of pains in lower abdomen- period like pains- not sure what this means -if anything- prob just from being 'fiddled' with. would be too early for implantation.

Love to everyone
Daisy


----------



## Guest

Nikki, hey you    Def test hunny, it really is the only way you can know, I have read so many posts from people who've stopped worrying about TTC and have fallen pg, good luck and let me know how you get on      xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

I am new to this board but recognise some familiar names and nice to see some other newbies. 

Having first IUI on natural cycle this week so it is my first dip into all this having decided to take the plunge and go it alone in July this year. 

Nicki have everything crossed for you and winging you lots of luck.

Fraggles x


----------



## HippyChicky

Hiya Fraggles, wishing you the best of luck with your 1st IUI cycle


----------



## nikkinoodles

Hey Everyone thanks for all    . I'm gonna be brave and test.

Thanks Nikki xx


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck Nikki, fingers crossed for a + result


----------



## Fraggles

Nicky
I'm right there beside you as are no doubt a load of other FF's.
Fraggles x


----------



## joeyrella

fraggles, hoping your first cycle will be all you need to get your   !
   nikki
hi everyone else, sorry i haven't been around much.  so many posts its hard to keep up!  how many are on the 2ww?


----------



## HippyChicky

I think there's quite a few of us on the 2ww now


----------



## joeyrella

it seems really busy at the moment, lots of new people as well.
good luck everyone, i'm looking forward to hearing lots of good news soon


----------



## Weaselwife

Nikki -   for your test

Joeyrella - I "think" the list for the 2WW stands at:
> HippyChicky
> DonnaB
> Daisy
> Scotsgirlie 
> Mini 
> Me (WW)
There has to be one BFP out of those  

Fraggles -   good luck for the 1st cycle, wishing you a BFP.

I've had a quiet evening.  Feel *Really* tired.  Giving in now and going to Zzzzz

WW


----------



## savannahlu

Nikki. Test. Pleeeease. I'm just dying to find out. Keeping everything crossed for you.

How was everbodys' weekend? Hope you're all doing well.

I'm using my OPK right now, waiting for that surge to arrive.

Been telling my DH about all the little hints I'm picking up on here. He must be listening (a miracle in itself) as yesterday he went to the market and came back with brazil nuts and a pineapple. Awww, he's sweet. I wonder if I tell him that new boots are helpful in conceiving that he'll go get a pair of those brown ones I really like!!

Anyway, tonight he got the juicer out and made me an apple/pineapple drink which actually wasn't bad. Those brazil nuts are horrible though, yuk!

On a completely separate topic, my neighbour has spent the last seven days decorating her house with Christmas decorations. It's November 9th and already we have four Santas in the front yard, red bows and green tinsel on every window and fairy lights all over her porch. If you notice a glow in the distant western skies, you'll know she's switched them on!

Hopefully Santa has a little something extra for all of us in his stocking this year.

Take care everyone.


----------



## HippyChicky

think all of my positive thoughts have now gone, had a crap nights sleep, woke up this morning went to the loo, and there was a streak of blood on the loo roll when I wiped. I just feel like I can take no more, I don't even feel like going to work and talking to people today, I just want to go back to bed. All I want now if for my sore boobs to go and for af to arrive, I'm sick and tired of the teasing pg symptoms and for it all to be for nothing.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hippy - so sorry hun. I'll keep praying fo you! Chin up 

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

I am adding some positive thoughts, vibes and luck to this thread and sending it to everyone who needs it.

Lots of love 
Fraggles x


----------



## kdb

Nikki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, you should test!!! If it's a bfn then you have an appt and a 'next step', which is great.... but if it's a bfp then *WOWSERS* and you and your DH can celebrate and enjoy being pg!!!

Good luck honeybee


----------



## Weaselwife

HippyChicky said:


> think all of my positive thoughts have now gone, had a crap nights sleep, woke up this morning went to the loo, and there was a streak of blood on the loo roll when I wiped. I just feel like I can take no more, I don't even feel like going to work and talking to people today, I just want to go back to bed. All I want now if for my sore boobs to go and for af to arrive, I'm sick and tired of the teasing pg symptoms and for it all to be for nothing.


Ah Hippy, I feel your pain. Curl up at home, have a cry, get it out and the next 24 hours I am sure you will know one way or another if it is AF. (But I'm still hoping its not!!) Be strong girl, but try and just deal with today. 

WW


----------



## kdb

Hippy / Clair - just saw your post...     Oh sweetie, can you stay at home today??  Cry, scream, hide under the duvet, whatever you need to do.  I know it's hard to believe right now but you will bounce back from this.  Each month brings highs and lows, but after the lows comes the renewed hope to try again.  You will come out of this stronger and more determined.    The pain sometimes feels impossible to bear but when you hold your baby in your arms it will all be worth it   xoxo


----------



## kdb

another for the 2ww - testing this Friday - is pumpkinpixie


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Kd - your message was so sweet. the bit about eventually holding your baby was lovely. Brought a tear to my eye!

Pumpkin pixie - good luck for Friday!    

Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello lovely ladies 

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend? Wow lots of posts to catch up on!

Nikkinoodles - Do a test, no point sitting around worrying and wondering. I got everything crossed for you petal 

Hippychick - Stay at home and curl up in front of a nice film with your duvet and some yummy food. Big hug coming your way  

Ruthie - Welcome, I joined this board just over a week ago and I am finding it such a wonderful supportive place. Wish I'd found out about it ages ago. I'm starting my first IUI this month, nervous, scared and excited about it all.

Donna/Daisy - Fireworks party was fun, although I think we were a bit close to where they were setting them off as we kept getting bits of burning ash falling on us. Added to the excitement I guess 

Rach - Managed to get pure pineapple juice from Tescos yesterday, 2 for £2.50. Woo hoo...

Scotsgirlie - Enjoy your 2 days off petal, make sure you spoil yourself and do something nice. Even if it's just a nice hot bath, with candles and nice music.

Fraggles - I wish you all the best for your 1st IUI, wishing you a BFP. 

Hope all you girlies on your 2WW are doing ok, lots of love to you all and lots of       

As for me, I have woken up in a foul mood this morning I'm hoping it's a sign that Aunt Flo is on the way. Just want to get going with this all now. It's the only thing i can focus on at the moment.

What about the X Factor results last night...ha ha ha what a shock!

Love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hello lovelies!  Are we all ready for a week full of BFPs?!!  Then we can really go nuts with the icons      

Savannah, your post made me chuckle... very sweet of your DH and a great idea about the boots!  Just remembered you're in the US aren't you, so I'm thinking Xmas decorations a la National Lampoon / Tim the Toolman Taylor are pretty much standard?!!

Nikki... did you test this morning?  Are you cancelling tomorrow's cons appt and getting a beta test instead??!!  I hope so 

Daisy - my DH would agree about being an FF widower.  Shall we get some t-shirts made up for them?  Glad you're feeling on the improve   (And afternoon tea at the garden centre sounds lovely - I'm jealous!)

Hi to everyone else - really must get on with some work  - still feel in weekend mode as I'm working from home today.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

uh oh, having af feelings in my tummy which don't normally occur until day before i'm due on. I'm not due on for another 10 days or so!!!! Arrrggggghhhh

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Donna
xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Oh Donna, you will send yourself  .  Don't read too much into it.  It's probably a good sign, but I've had plenty of "OMG it's implantation" days over the last couple of years and got myself all in a tis.
Come on hun, you can do the next 10 days. x

WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

WW - am petrified. If this does not work this time my doc said he wants to check my tubes. Am so scared! I have 7 days left 'til OTD, this is so damn hard! Why does life through so much shi* at you.

On a birghter note, i have just come across (on FF) a lovely young lady who lives where i'm from, has my surname, works with some of my family and got married where i am living now in Cyprus. It's a small world indeed.

You feeling ok WW? I'm just gonna ignore these feelings, if it happens it happens. Nothing i can do.



Donna


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone,

..i got lost! And there is so much to catch up with.
Just a quick "me" post, off for my 1st scan tomorrow, i am so scared, am keeping everything crossed all will be ok?!
Big hugs to everyone,
rungirl xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Rungirl,

all the best for your scan tomorrow! Let us know how you get on.

Donna
xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Rungirl, fingers crossed everythings going to plan on your 1st scan.  My 1st scan showed nothing much was happening and they changed the dose...good luck.

Donna,  Don't worry, you know stress isn't good for the process.  I had my tubes checked via a HSG (x-ray), was pretty straightforward and I got told the results immediately.  Think positive girlie   You've found a new friend/family member  Small world indeed.  I wish I could say I something was happening, but it's not.  I'm pretty normal.  I haven't got the 2ww quivers yet.  I was quite tired yesterday and had some twinges, but DH reminded me that the injections don't just stop having an effect and that with ovulation I have many more hormone hanging around than normal.  Lets see, I have a feeling young lady you might test before OTD ??  

WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Nah, i'm not gonna test before hand. I've read to many stories on here about girlies testing to early and not getting the correct reading! To be honest, i'd put it off for a long as i could. It's my DH who makes me do one, otherwise i wouldn't bother. I hate that dreaded 'negative' sign. I do feel normal just had a few af feelings in the tumy earlier. Seemed to have passed now!

I really do hope we get some much needed BFP   

'Young lady' lol feel like i'm getting told off haha

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

he he...  has to happen for someone on here in the next couple of weeks!

WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Just shouted at my DH, he has just come in from work (detoured past the pub) and i found a lighter in his pocket. He has only just recently stopped smoking!  Oh, i have just hit the roof big time but it turns out it was his friends who asled him to pick it up for him as he left it at pub (not very convincing i know) but when he just went and got the neighbour i had to back down and apologise! oops, i don't feel bad as he fell off the wagon last week.

Donna
xxx


----------



## savannahlu

Morning Girls,

Hippy chick - don't despair honey. We all know exactly how you feel and it's ok to have days like today. Make sure DH gives you lots of cuddles.  Here's one from me to keep you going. 

Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Savannahlu, hope you are well!

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Ladies, thanks you for making me smile, went to work in the end, thought it best to keep my mind occupied.

Donna, fingers crossed your af type pains are implantation, fingers crossed for you


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Hippy, thanx hun. Hope your feelin a little better.


----------



## HippyChicky

Donna, I feel a bit better, but now just wishing af would arrive for real so I can focus on round 3 !!


----------



## joeyrella

hi just popping into give you a   hippy


----------



## lizzybet

Hi folks can I join you?

I start on my IUI journey on Thursday and I'm a teensy tiny bit scared! I'm hoping to see lots of BFPs in the group and that will give me more strength to keep riding the rollercoaster.

L
x


----------



## Fraggles

Lizzybet
Me too, I am going to serum athens tomorrow and have IUI on thursday. 
Good luck to you and anyone else having it this week.
Fraggles x


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck lizzybet and fraggles xx


----------



## kdb

Yay rungirl - hope your little bean behaves for the scan    Is it too early to see if it's a singleton or more??

Hi Donna - as WW says, don't fret about having your tubes checked.  I had an HSG before starting Clomid and it was reassuring to know that my tubes were all clear and that it was one less 'problem' for us to have to overcome. 

Welcome Lizzy   We've recently had about three BFPs in the past 3-4 weeks and we are expecting more in the next fortnight or so.  There are about seven ladies currently on their two week wait (2WW) between basting and testing.  Feel free to ask us anything, or to pop in whenever you need some support or feel a bit  

Brrrrr.... so cold today!  Had to go into London this evening for an event and wore my winter coat for the first time since April.

p.s. Am still feeling FULL of optimism for the 2WW girls...  

xoxo


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies  

Rungirl lots of luck for tomorrow - let us know how you get on  

Pumpkinpixie and hippychicky   the second week is definately the hardest, lots of luck to you both   

Sorry for being a rubbish IUIer this last week, been wallowing a bit   but have been reading and keeping up with you all.

Lots of       to all our 2WW ladies - we are due some lovely BFP's!

Donna - I had a hycosy to check my tubes and it was fine - I didn't have a lot of discomfort at all, and you get the results straight away.  My clinic wouldn't treat me without one - definately worth doing!  

I'm going for a scan Wednesday (will be day 8, they like 1st scan on day 5 but I couldn't get appt!) so might feel a bit brighter then, back on the road to trying again.  Last day of clomid tonight - it really plays havoc with my sleep so will be glad to see the back of it!  Going to TRY to get some answers regarding one tube/short leutal phase, and will ask how long I am likely to wait to move to IVF. 

Night night everyone,
Jovi x


----------



## Huggies

rungirl!!! Yeah!! Hoping we would hear from you again - all the best for bean scan tomorrow and I hope all goes well - please update us and let us know how you get on?!! 

Hippychicky - Big Hugs      I hope you are feeling better and that it's not AF but your body playing tricks!!    

pumpkinpixie - best of luck for this week!!!    

Sarah - hope AF arrives for you soon and you can get cracking with your next cycle!!   

Nikki - how are you?? Any results to share with us??!!     

Donna & WW - hope you are doing okay and not going stir crazy with 2ww    Wishing you lots and lots of luck for the upcoming week!!   

Fraggles - welcome and all the best for your IUI!!   

lizzybet - welcome also and all the best for your IUI on Thursday.      

joeyrella, shemonkey, pompeyD, bee, tig - HELLO LADIES - hope you are all well.

jovi - All the best for your scan on Wednesday.  I know what you mean about the drugs - eeuuugghhh I am so happy to see the back of them!!  Good luck getting your answers, I hope they listen to you and help you understand things more clearly.   

KD - hope you are well - I don't know about you but I feel so behind with everyone else on their 2WW - I am anxious to get there too!!!   

To all the girls on their 2WW - KEEP POSITIVE and I hope we see some BFP's in the coming weeks and keep this ball rolling!!  

I had a fairly quiet and moody weekend - just didn't feel myself and tried to stay out of hubbies way so I wouldn't bite his head off - unfortunately he still got mad with me as he thought I was in a mood - which I was, just not with him.  Last Letrozole tablet tonight and then my first scan on Sat     .  I have holidays left to take so taking Friday off this week, then planning on taking 2 days next week to cover my IUI and then I don't work a full week until xmas!! YAHHOOOO!!

Hope you are all well.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Jovi - I'm two days behind you - Weds is CD6 and my first scan.  (My clinic says CD7 for the first scan but as I'm on an increased dosage I snuck in a day early... hoping scan #2 will be Friday.)

Hello Huggies!  Know what you mean about itching to get on the 2WW (famous last words?!) but I'm confident that the other girls will bless this new thread with lots of BFP-goodness for us to follow in their footsteps.  I was scratchy during the weekend too (can we blame the lunar cycle or something?)  Told DH that I was but couldn't explain why.  He didn't seem to mind, although he is *very* very tolerant of my moods 

Right, must away to have a shower then bed with a hot water bottle and some visualisation.  Osteo tomorrow morning 

xoxo

p.s. thanks to whomever blew me loads of bubbles


----------



## Weaselwife

kd74, I used to get scratchy on clomid!  Thought it was just me.

Huggies, you'll soon be on 2WW 

I'm positive we will have a few   on this board before Christmas, everyones so fab at keeping spirits high.  We will, we will!
night
WW


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Just popping in to give you all a   and say best of luck to the 2 WW-ers.  I had my 1st scan yesterday and theres a nice big fat dominant folli in the left ovary waiting to hatch.  Now just pee-stickin every day waiting to get a positive surge and then into the clinic for another scan, bloods and the following day they say they'll do the IUI if all good.  Hoping its not the weekend as have huge family catch up planned in the country with parents flying in from abroad etc.  Also have the most massive deadline workwise and worked until midnight last night - not good  

  to you all,

Tutu


----------



## Scaralooloo

Tutenkhamoun - Hope all goes well for you   Don't work too hard!

Huggies - I shall keep you posted, AF due tomorrow. But guaranteed it will be late it always is when I need it to be on time! Oh well just have to be patient and relax. Hope everything goes well for you petal. Thinking of you.

Hope all you others on your 2WW are ok, keep positive  I can't wait to hear some good news 

It's so cold now, bought myself a nice new winter coat yesterday as last years one was too big! So was all wrapped up and cosy waiting at the bus stop this morning!

I have got so much to do at work but I am finding it so hard to focus on anything at the moment. What am I going to be like when I start Clomid?!?! 

Lots of   to you all,
Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Wow! It's busy in here  

Daisy - how are you feeling hun? Hope you are feeling a little brighter   xxx

savannahlu - hey. How are things with you? Hope you're okay x

Hippychicky - hope you're feeling okay hun     x

pumpkinpixie - hiya hun, how are you? xx  

Rungirl - best of luck for the scan today  

Sarah - how's things? Hope you're okay x 

Huggies - sorry you are feeling low. Sending you loads of   for your scan on Sat   xx

WW - sending you loads of luck   Hope the 2ww is going okay x  

Fraggles - welcome to the thread   x

Donna - hope the 2ww is going okay for you hun, sending you lots of   x

lizzybet - welcome everyone is wonderful on this thread.   x      

joeyrella - hiya hun how are you? x

shemonkey - hey   How's things with you? Hope you're okay xx

pompeyD - hello. How are you? Hope things are okay   x

jovi - hiya. Best of luck for the scan, hope it all goes well xx

KD - best of luck for the scan. Keeping everything crossed for your first IUI   x 

Hope I haven't missed anyone off, sorry if I have    It's been very busy on this thread in the last few days I got a bit lost   

Nothing to report from me really. Have been at   everyday since Friday (four days in a row is a new record in our house   ) gonna do it again tonight just to make sure   I feel like I'm going to or have Ov this month and there are more than enough     now so I guess we've done all we can this month. Just hope it's enough  

Just a quick question.....I have a new treadmill (got it about 3 months ago), which I use 5-7 times a week, I don't run on it but I power walk, is this okay while ttc? Don't get me wrong I'm not doing marathons on it but I do 40-60 minutes. Don't want to over do things but at the same time the clinic told me I could do with bringing my BMI down from 27 to 25 so need to lose a few more pounds. I have an underactive thyroid so just diet isn't enough I need to exercise too. Any advice would be great. I'm going to speak to Bourn Hall about it but that is still a few weeks off yet.

T x


----------



## kdb

Hi T - re; the exercise.... it's very frustrating but there is no research or standard guidelines for exercise when it comes to TTC.  I know JennyW was told by her cons to limit it to 2-2.5 hours per week, and nothing too strenuous.  Someone else was told 4 hours / week was ok.

TBH the main thing is not to start doing anything too intense or strenuous - keep your heart rate in check.  I got a shock when I realised my heart rate was around 160bpm in a spin class when my resting heart rate is only 45bpm!  During TTC cycles I've done a bit of cycling and the treadmill (hill walking) but aim to keep my heart rate no higher than the 60-70% mark.  Your treadmill probably has a chart on it for your age and 60% of your max heart rate is in the "fat burning" zone (as opposed to the cardio zone which is 80%).

I think until you're back on the fert meds you can stick with what you're doing.  Then when you start Puregon / Clomid etc you could do maybe two power (max 60%) sessions a week and 2-3 less intensive / shorter sessions?  Just monitor your heart rate during the workout, and def ask your cons when you see them in three weeks' time.

*Obviously* I'm not a doctor or a fitness instructor but as you've been doing this workout for a while it's not like you'll be shocking your body into exercising.  Also the endorphins from exercise are good for your body, mind and soul.

xoxox


----------



## Weaselwife

Tama, good to hear from you again.  Bet you are counting the days until Bourn Hall!
I second what KD says.  What you are doing sounds fine.  My cons said to not do anything I wasn't used to doing, but during tx to limit the exercise to low impact, lower heart rate stuff like yoga and pilates.  In Feb I did a 1/2 marathon and I was told that would risk my chances of trying to conceive as I was out doing 8-10 miles 3-4 times a week.  Having said that plenty of women who regularly run manage to fall pregnant and it is important to have a healthy body - which includes exercise.  As I said, your power walk sounds fine, just ensure you take in plenty of water and don't do it every day.

WW


----------



## Tama

Thanks KD and WW   I will def ask at appointment. The treadmill has a monitor so I can see my HR. I've been doing the 'fat burn' setting which is like hill walking I guess, starts off flat and builds up to a hill and then brings you back down for the cool down at the end. I will monitor the heart rate and make sure I don't over do it. Thanks again


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Tama - my Dh's hubby is a personal trainer and i have just asked his advice. He said exercising lightly is great and a brisk walk should be more than enough to burn those calories and keep your heart rate within a reasonable limit. Try not to overdo it though, as power walking is just as strenuous as running.

WW - how are you feeling today, i'm going stir crazy in this house and wany to   somebody haha.

Hi Kd - hope your good today!

Huggies -   for you hun.


Hi everyone else - love and luck to you all.

Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks so much Donna   I will make sure I don't go mad......can't see it happening I have to stand in front of my dressing room mirror butt naked and tell myself that if i don't want those wobbly bits I better drag my butt onto the treadmill.....    x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx




----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Oops, just noticed my previous post  .

Should have said my DH's Best mate is a personal trainer lol. Best start checking my message's before i click send.

Donna
xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Donna, I'm doing fine.  Work's more than a distraction at the minute, and with plans for weekend (we are away Thurs - Mon) I'm trying to get last bits of washing done, de-hair for the spa etc!  I think I test a week Friday, just keeping busy!  I know already we can start another cycle immediately, so whichever way I look at it - it's all good  .  No signs to report - pretty boring actually!

But we will have some   won't we 2ww'ers!

WW

-Donna just saw your update, was going to say quitting smoking and a PT!


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

WW - haha,at the moment if i was invited to a spa day i would have to request more than a weeks notice to de-fuzz   
Same here, we will start another cycle at the end of the month if the news isn't good this cycle.

But, none of that talk; here's too many many 's

                                

oops, went a bit nuts on the dust but what the hell!

Donna
xxx


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies,
Really interested in all this exercise talk as my mum sent me an email yesterday saying that it had been in the news that too much exercise can cause woman to take up to a year longer to get pregnant!!!    I was shocked by this as I have always been told to continue with my exercise routine during treatment.
Now, I usually participate in 3 spin classes a week and my heart rate can reach up to 95% of its max!!  I had already decided that next week (when I am expecting to have IUI) that I wouldn't go to the gym, but should I be avoiding this just now too??  I also do a body pump class once a week, which I guess can be strenuous on the abs, etc.  Any advice welcome girls!!

Tutu - glad you have a big follie waiting to pop - I hope things calm down at work for you and IUI stays away from your weekend!!! 

Sarah -thank you hun - hope AF does not keep you waiting to long and I hope Clomid is good to you!!   

Tama - Hiya!!  You have been a busy girl    I will be looking to break some records this week and next too - would love a glass of wine (or two) to help me on my way!! 

Donna & WW - hello and good luck to you both - loving your positive attitudes and you always make me smile!!   

Rungirl - ANY NEWS DYING TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR SCAN!!! 

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Huggies - Spinning classes are very strenous, i personally would only take to light excercise such as swimming, walking etc.. That's my opinion though.  

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Huggies, I used to do Spinning, X biking, Body Pump, running (outdoors).  After my cons said in Feb I prob didn't ovulate because I was doing too much, I cut right back.  Luckily my BMI is perfect, so I don't have to worry too much about weight.  This year I have really pulled the reins in on the gym.  tbh, I still didn't ovulate, so it wasn't just about the exercise, but there is truth in too much exercise can stop a woman from conceiving.  I would cut down on the spinning classes.  What I started doing was 1 x spinning per week + 2 x Yoga or Body Balance.

Oh and tight abs are not good for pregnant ladies - floppy ones are better during child birth!  So skip too much ab work 

WW


----------



## nikkinoodles

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your lovely messages and    .
Unfortunately   for us this morning but still no af  

Going to see consultant tonight and ask for blood test maybe it just isn't showing.  

Will keep you all informed.

Wishing you all    

love nikki x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

for you Nikki, let us know what happens

Donna
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

from me as well Nikki, thinking of you.

Tama - all's well with me at the moment, still waiting for AF. I've got terrible PMS this month, I really feel like I might bite someone's head off 

Ho hum, right off home to do a pile of ironing might put on some loud tunes to sing and dance along to.

Night all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Tama

Nikki   that it turns into a +ve for you hun     x

Sarah - enjoy the ironing and the tunes   I don't have PMS at the moment but do feel like I could kill some of the people I work with   At the same time I could just sit and   too - I've finally gone   

T x


----------



## Huggies

Thanks ladies - I will definitely give Spin a miss for the next few weeks and concentrate on walking and yoga.  I have a bridemsaid dress to look good in in December though, so don't want any unnecessary pounds piling on!!   

nikki - so sorry it was a BFN!!     All the best with your consultant tonight, I really hope it is a shy BFP!!!   

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Shemonkey, How are you? 

Hi Fraggles,  Welcome to the board. I'm a bit of newbie too! This is my 1st tx! Wishing you the best of luck.x

Hi HippyChicky, Sorry your having a rough time honey, Sending you a huge cyber hug 

Hi nikkinoodles    it turns into 

Hi joeyrella How are you? 

Hi WW, I'm loving your PMA at the mo! -  Thank you- it does lift me up when I see other people being so positive. Hope you have a lovely weekend at the spa! 

Hi savannahlu,  In Nov is abit much isn't it. I totally agree with you.  with the OPK's- hope you get a +ve soon. x

Hi Pumpkin pixie  - good luck for Friday! 

Hi Donna, I dont know if this helps but i have been having af type pains on and off since basting. Its so hard not to drive yourself crazy symptom watching isn't it . Dont worry 2 much if you need the HSG- its fairly straightforward and they give you the results then and there.x

Hi KD, T- shirts sound great!! I'm with you - its bl**dy freezing!!!! Just think though you will be warming yourself in NZ & OZ soon! 

Hi Scaralooloo, totally agree with X factor results- Couldn't believe it- think Simon Cowell is devious 

Hi Rungirl, Good luck with scan tomorrow 

Hi lizzybet  Welcome to the board. I'm a bit of newbie too! This is my 1st tx! Wishing you the best of luck.x

Hi ♥Jovigirl♥,  Wishing all the best for your scan 2moro     

Hi Huggies, Sorry you havn't been feeling yourself hon. Hope your feeling better. Wishing all the best for your scan on Sat     ^fingerscrossed- Hope fully there'll be a couple of gorgeous follies waiting 4 u.x

Hi Tutenkhamoun  Fantastic news on the Follie.  with the OPK's- hope you get a +ve soon. Dont you work too hard though! 

Hi Tamsin, speak to you in a bit! Well done on the  !!!

Nothing much to report from me. Have had a lovely day wedding dress shopping for a friend- Oh how I wish I could do it again!

Love to everyone

Daisy


----------



## savannahlu

Afternoon Ladies from the outskirts of Hurricane Ida. It has been raining non-stop here since last night when the hurricane made landfall. Pretty windy too! Feels like I'm back home in Scotland  

Anyway, my LH surged today so DH and I have to go for insemination tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed it happens this time. This is our last attempt at Clomid. If it doesn't work then I'm coming home for IVF.

Tama, my thyroid was also underactive. My first blood test reading was 3.84. The normal range is between 1 and 2. My doctor didn't want to do anything about it but I'd read extensively online that this alone could be a reason for not conceiving. I convinced her to give me thyroid medication and she put me on just a "whiff" of synthroid. A month later my reading was down to 1.12.  I definitely feel better for it and have lost some weight that I simply couldn't shift before. It's a tiny dose but it has helped and from my research it appears that synthroid is completely safe to take and would not harm any potential baby.

Nikki - sorry for your BFN. I hope the doctor can put your mind at ease one way or the other.

Best wishes to everyone.

Is anyone else about to go for basting?


----------



## joeyrella

hi daisy! hi everyone!
nikki, sorry its a BFN so far, hoping its a BFP just making you wait a bit longer  

i've had some rubbish news from my lovely clinic today.  i'm on CD1 so rang for and a scan and was told they've decided to not do any more IUI until january.  nothing like just pulling the rug out from under someone.  i am so annoyed with them at the moment, not sure what we are going to do.  it will start with our second written complaint   but i don't think it will get us anywhere.  by january we should be at the top of the IVF waiting list (well assuming the clinic are not lying about that as well!)  so not sure its worth pursuing any more IUI.  so to cut a very long furious story short i'm retiring from IUI at the moment. 

good luck ladies, i'll keep an eye out for how you are all doing.  hoping you're all pregnant and gone from here by the time i get back in january!!  thanks for all the support

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## savannahlu

That's disappointing Joeyrella. It must be very frustrating that they've made that decision without apparently consulting you.

January will be here before you know it though and hopefully whichever treatment you choose will work for you.

All the best


----------



## Guest

OMG Joeyrella    Can't believe they just casually told you they weren't doing any more IUI till Jan, have they no consideration for your feelings, need etc?    I'm furious with them on your behalf sweetie......

If you still feel like chatting come and join me, Pompey, Arnie and Fran on the inbetweenies, don't feel you have to but we are there if you fancy it  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208884.msg3395813#new

Hi everyone else 

Hope it turns into a lovely bfp for you Nikki    

She  xxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

hey girls, wow this is a very popular thread!!! I'm a newbie here, so hi to everyone. A bit about me, I'm 28 DH is 30, diagnosed with PCOS 2002, ttc 2003, lap & dye Nov 08 = unexplained infertility, 1st cycle of IUI Oct/Nov 09 = BFN!! Gutted, but trying to pick myself up for round 2. Scan tomorrow (1 folli left last month!) to find out if I can go ahead with round 2 this month so fingers crossed!! Good luck to everyone, especially those on the 2ww! x


----------



## irishgirlie

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted since the dreaded BFN but I needed time to think about the next step.

We went to see our consultant today as he asked to see me having reviewed my notes.  We were all set for him to recommend IVF (which we will struggle to pay for) but in actual fact he recommends I go for a further IUI, if not two more.  He thinks I have just been unlucky that it hasn't worked yet and that I have "responded like a teenager" which I was really surprised about.  We had planned not to do any more IUI's and look into going to Poland to have IVF next year as we'd have 2 goes there for the price of one here.  Looks like we will now be giving the IUI another go though.  He also said that our PCT are in talks at the moment about extending fertility treatment to include those people where one of the couple already has children but the other one doesn't.  That could mean that we are entitled to 2 IVF's on the NHS if the change comes in, and if our IUI's don't work.  So things are looking a bit more hopeful at the moment.  

We needed a bit of good news to be honest as we had to have our cat put down on Friday night.  She was 16 and I've had her for 15 years and she was my baby.  I was so heartbroken and cried all weekend.  

Sorry for the lack of personals tonight but I really haven't been keeping up to date with everyone over the last 2 weeks and have to reacquaint myself with everyone.  Lots of new girlies on here too.  So helloooooo to everyone


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Irish   big hugs, so sorry about your cat - it's so devastating to lose a pet - they really are family.  Glad to hear your follow up went well     any idea when you might be trying IUI?

Joeyrella   you must be fuming with the clinic, that's just not on - makes me so mad to read how some clinics treat their patients, it's flippin stressful enough without them adding to it  

Hope our 2WW ladies are all ok                 

KD good luck for your scan tomorrow     We might be cycle buddies this month    I saw your post on inbetweenies about appointment, my clinic let me do consecutive cycles without a break and no seeing a consultant in between. 

Huggies hope Saturdays scan is good news for you     

Well I have decided if I ovulate on the side without a tube not to go ahead this month .... had a reply to email I sent to consultant (didn't expect to hear back!) and his advice would be not to go ahead - although it can and does happen the odds aren't really there.  I have an appointment in February to discuss moving onto IVF so 1 more go at IUI for me.  

Take care everyone
Jovi x


----------



## joeyrella

thanks shemonkey
hi jovi, haven't 'spoken' in a while, good to see you!
sorry to hear about your cat irish  
xmas baby good luck for tomorrow, hope you can start your 2nd cycle and you're well on your way to a bfp


----------



## Huggies

Hi Daisy - glad you had a nice day wedding shopping - I would love to do that all over again too!! 

savannahlu - I hope Hurricane Ida skips past you quickly!! All the best for tomorrow - keeping everything crossed that it happens for you this cycle!!!    

joeyrella - so sorry!!!     I can't believe they can just turn round and pull the rug from under you like that.  I totally agree that you should complain and I really hope you get somewhere with it.  I really hope you get news about IVF for January!!  Best of luck.   

xmasbaby81 - Welcome to the board, sorry your first IUI was unsuccessful, but wishing you the best of luck for this one and hope you get the go ahead tomorrow.   

irishgirlie - So sorry about your cat - that must have been really hard for you after all that time  .  I am also glad you are getting more attempts at IUI - they obviously believe it can work for you - so wishing you all the best for your next cycle!   

Jovi - glad you got a response from your clinic, sorry you are having to take a month off - but it might give your body a bit of break before going for it again next cycle.  Really hoping you get there soon!   

I am pretty bloated this evening and feel a bit crampy - I hope this is due to my follies growing and praying that my scan on Saturday shows good signs!!  Gave the gym a break tonight so catching up on soppy teenage series like One Tree Hill and Gossip Girl!!

Babydust to all

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## karen-lynne

Hi Ladies, sorry, been a bit absent.  my computer broke and so had to wait unti8l I was on nights at work to get access to the computer - drama, drams.  sorry about that,  
thank you all so much for saying hi to me and welcoming me to the thread, you guys are really friendly.  
HI Tama, and KD I do remember chatting with you guys when I was riding the crazy clomid train, lol I need to say Iam glad that part is over, it was like a rollercoaster lol     
Ive had my HSG and my DH SA, all was absolutely fine - so it is onwards and upwards now, just finished my last northisterone to bring on my AF so just waiting on it now and then my IUI begins, should be roughly friday I think   

Hope everyone is all doing good, I will try to get on a bit more often..

Love Karen xxx


----------



## kdb

Oh Irish... my eyes have welled up reading about your cat   I'm glad you had a good cons appt, I think  must be looking after you from above and I'm sure she'll do everything she can to send you a BFP.  xoxo

Joey - I can't believe that about your clinic?!!  Can they really do that without giving you any notice?  Do they have a partner / satellite clinic where you could go instead this month?

Thanks Jovi for the reply.  I would really like to go Nov-Dec-Jan without a break, and it looks like so far (touch wood) I've not over-stimmed so *in theory* I should be able to do it without a month off in Dec.  How did your scan go - I think it is today?  I have 2 x 11mm follies on the right and it's CD6 so I reckon I'll be in for basting on Mon / Tues.  Was hoping it would be a couple of days later as CD11 in my brain seems too quick, but hey ho, what will be will be!

Must dash - con-call in 5 mins and I need to come down from my FF TTC cloud!  Back soon  

xoxox


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls,

how is everyone today?

Kd - Fingers crossed for you that basting is Mon/Tues!  

Irish - Sorry about your cat, hope you feel better soon  

Karen-Lynne - Hi, hope AF arrives soon so you can crack on with IUI.

Huggies - i'm sure those feelings are good signs and defo think them follies are growing!  

Joeyrella - sorry about your clinic, you think they would atleast discuss this with you rather than just announce they are taking December off (or atleast that's what it sounds like) try and look at it as a positive thing, maybe to make you feel better - new year, new beginnings etc...

Jovi - wish you all the best at your final attempt at IUI.  

Xmasbaby - Hello, good luck for your scan today!

Dasiy - hello hun, how are you today?

WW - how you feeling, hope this wait isn't dragging for you. You looking forward to your weekend away, hopefully that will keep your mind busy.


Hello to anyone else i have missed, hope everyone is ok and the PMA is still around   


God, i am so bored, really not looking forward to OTD. I'm too scared..


Donna
xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Ah Girlies, I've been less active on here than usual!  

Donna - keeping busy - that's an understatement.  Worked until midnight!  DH keeps saying "breathe deep, don't get stressed" (he flaps his arms up and down too on the in and out breathe )  I haven't de-haired yet...arrrrgggg. 2ww, what's that? 

Kd - sounds like you have some lovely follies (fast growing!).  Oh it's exciting, hope they continue to flourish to maturity  

Joeyrella - hi honey, haven't met before.  Do you mind asking if you are paying at this clinic?  It's disappointing news all the same!  My cons is on holiday from 2nd week in Dec, fortunately my timing should mean I can get a tx in before then...well if I don't get a   next week!

Karen-Lynne - Hi and wishing your AF comes quickly so we can marvel at your follie sizes!

Huggies - of course those follies are growing!  Glad you gave the gym a miss, but if you are like me then you feel guilty about it don't you!  DH keeps going to spinning and I'm like "but I want to come".  Good luck for the scan Sat.  I'll have some catching up to do as wont be online over the weekend.

Irish -  

Jovi - the last attempt at IUI - this ones the one, I can feel it    

xmasbaby - fingers X for your scan today!

Back to the grind, so much to do!
WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

WW - nice to hear from you. Hope you aren't overworking yourself?! lol at your DH, bless him 

Donna
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello everyone,

Well my AF came today so starting on Clomid tomorrow  My 1st scan is a week tomorrow and if everything has done what it's meant to do then they'll kick start my ovulation and the IUI will be done on the Friday. I don't know whether to laugh or cry at the moment, is that a natural reaction? I don't really know what to expect so I guess that's why I'm feeling anxious.

Hi to everyone hope you're all well and looking forward to hearing some good news    

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Scaralooloo, be      excited.  We are all   things go to plan for you over the next couple of weeks x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi WW,

Thanks, I know I should be and maybe this evening when I get home from work and it all sinks in that it's actually happening i will be swinging from the chandeliers...well I would be if I had chandeliers to swing from!

I shall take some of your positive energy away with me.   

Sarah xx


----------



## savannahlu

Went for my basting today. Got a lovely young blonde male doctor as my own doctor is out of town, so that was a bonus! DH had an even better reading than last time. Must be the pineapple and brazil nuts we've both been eating!

Now the waiting begins......

Anyone else just starting the 2ww?

Hope everyone is doing ok today.


----------



## xmasbaby81

Thanks for the welcome girls and for the good luck for my scan! Well all was clear to go ahead and start my 2nd cycle this month so took my first clomid tonight. They've upped my dose of gonal f from 75 iu to 150iu hoping to get more than 1 folli this time. 

irishgirie - thats gr8 ur getting more IUI! really hope it works for you! my pct give 6 cycles of IUI and said as long as the funding remains they will keep it at 6 (even tho other locals only do 4) as the success rate for the 4th-6th attempts is high!! 

Huggies - hopefully the cramping and bloating means there are some nice follies growing for a BFP!! I've gave the gym a miss for about the past 5weeks! lol any excuse for me! 

Donna - Try put ur OTD to the back of your mind until it arrives, and remember this could be ur BFP!!! Throwing sum PMA ur way!

Good luck scaralooloo! hope everything goes well 

WW - thanks for the welcome. I'm giving the spinning a miss just now too but don't feel guilty when DH comes home knackered! lol


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello ladies

Scaralooloo    fab news!  Wishing you lots of luck    

KD we might be cycle buddies then    Things seem to be happening a bit faster for me this month, a 15mm & 16mm today (day  so back on Saturday for scan - I had booked Wednesday off for basting based on the last 2 months growth rate    but looks like trigger might be sat and insem Monday.  Best news is the follies are on the left   hope they stay and the teenie ones on the right don't catch up! Was really expecting to have to cancel so quite chuffed!

Huggies       for them follies  

Welcome xmasbaby

savannahlu good luck for your 2WW!

Take care all - must get some dinner been too busy on FF and ******** and chatting on the phone  

Jovi x


----------



## Guest

Woo hoo, great news Jovi    Good luck hunny     xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls,

Jovigirl - woohoo, pleased things are going well for you!

Hi Shemonkey xx

Savannahlu - good luck for your 2ww, try to keep busy

Xmas baby - going to have another me day and sit and catch up with all the soaps. 

Scaralooloo - lol at your chandelier comment! 

WW - Enjoy your weekend hun, have agreat time and take advantage of the relaxation!

KD - how's things?

 everyone else!



Me - well feeling a bit down today. Over the last few days i have had these af like cramps that come and go (ever during the day, just morning or night) 

Missing my family, it's my mams 40th birthday today and hate not being home to celebrate with my family! Just hope i have good news next week although i'm not banking in on it.


Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Sorry I've been quiet for the past few days, just been so busy with work and I've been feeling really emotional and have a "can't be bothered" mood that I can't seem to shift. Tomorrow is my OTD but don't think I'll get that far, I'm dosed up on paracetamol today in preparation for af arriving later today, had really bad niggly cramps last night. The sore heavy boobs I had last week must have been down to the hcg trigger cos they feel normal again. Eeekss tummy is cramping again right now.

I'll try and do some personals when I have more time.

Time for me to go to work now *yawn* *boring*

Love you all xx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

HippyChicky - hey hun, good luck for tomorrow. Hope your feeling better soon  

Donna
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Thanks Donna, can I steal some of your optimism.

Right, i really am leaving now to go to work. See you all later xx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hippy - i think i'm running out to be honest lol here's some for you    

Donna
xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Oh   , I just wrote a reply and FF lost it when I did a silly move in my history by mistake 

Jovi - L  L , hoping those Lefties are the ones!   for Sat and Mon.

HippyChicky and Donna, we need to send you some    and   .  Hippy, it must be so hard as OTD approaches.  I know we are all used to reading our body and becoming in tune with it is a good thing, but on days like today can be a bad thing!  OTD day is close now and I'm still routing for you   

Donna - Have you got any Sunshine today in Cyprus?  We have some morning sun, but it's freezing outside!  Try not to read into the AF cramps, aren't they a bit early to be AF cramps?  Everything seems to have hit you today and missing family can do that.  Did you send your mum a card and pressie?  When are you going to see her?

There is a   due soon  

From me, nothing to report.  No sore (.)(.) (but then again I never do get them - I say they are too small to feel pain!  )  Had a meetup last night with some local FF's, all at different stages in TX, none doing IUI.  Lovely girlies with such strength.  Reminded me - we are strong through this and our DH/DP/DW's are gems  

Hope everyone has a lovely day
WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi WW - yeah too early fore AF cramps so will just have to wait and see i guess. It's nice and sunny here today, although i can see some clouds heading over from the sea. I got my sister back home to buy us a pressie and card, didn't want to risk it not getting there. Not going to see my family until 20th December.

lol @ your booby comment

xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning girlies,

Just thought I would steal a few moments on here before starting my working day.

Savannahlu - I had a gorgeous Spanish doctor do an internal scan on me once, it was most off putting as all I kept thinking of was him looking at my bits and worrying if i'd tidied everything up properley 

Xmasbaby - You're a day ahead of me I start my Clomid tonight. Good luck with everything 

Jovi Girl - Thanks for message. Feeling quite positive today .

Donna B - Try not to get too down petal. GIGANTIC BIG HUG flying all the way over to Cyprus for you   

Hippychick - Big hug coming your way as well   

WW - Sadly I have the opposite booby problem!

Lots of   to everyone.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## 12tigger

Hello folks

I was on here WAY BACK in October and most people I know have moved on I think!

Anyhow, Im reading through the many 100s of pages to catch up - apologies!

Me and DH had 2nd IUI insem yesterday so now we're on the 2ww.

We test on 26th Nov - anyone else testing that day too?

So, off to eat Brazil nuts now

Love to everyone

Tig


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Scaralooloo - thanks for the   lol at your comment about spanish doctor. (i was trying not to giggle during my last insemination, all i could think about was pumping in his face and trying to prevent it from happening haha tmi.)

Hi 12tigger - good luck for your 2ww, hope it passes quickly for you! 

Donna
xxx


----------



## kdb

Fraggles... lots of    for your basting today. Do you live in Athens or just have tx there? I've been twice and love it! Such a cosmopolitan feeling in the city (and the cheesy pastries are sooooooooo good). Let us know how you get on.

Hi Tutu - how is the follie growing coming along? Have you had your first scan yet? From the sounds of it you don't have a trigger shot, they time it with your natural ovulation?

Rungirl - how is your beanie (beanies??!!) looking? xoxo

Nikki - how did your cons appt go? Did they do another pg test?

Savannah - yippeeeeeeeeee for your basting! Now you can put your feet up and relax.  for the 2WW honeybee 

Tig!!! Hello again!! I think you're cycle buddies with Savannah.    for you this cycle  I've blown you some baby bubbles.

Sarah - good idea to take your Clomid tabs at night. Hopefully you'll be lucky like I was and have very few s/e but if you take it before you go to bed you will (in theory) sleep through the worst of it 

Xmas - you're practically cycle buddies with Sarah. Hope you get the double-trouble two follies you're wishing for  

Hippy -    

Huggies - it seems there's a few of us gym-bunnies on this thread  I go a bit nuts with pent-up energy when I can't go to the gym. Last cycle I ended up jumping up and down on the sofa. Jeepers on 3 x spin / week though?!  Enjoy your day off tomorrow!

Donna - omg your wedding gown looks amazing! Very fairytale!

WW - Have a fab time at the spa  I was given the same 'advice' about a year ago at my first gynae appt. The old guy was very patronising and basically said "if you stop exercising quite so much and put on some weight you'll be fine". Had to bite my tongue not to point out that slim women get pg all the bl**dy time.

Hi Daisy - I'm in the office today which is much, much warmer than our flat. I have to wear long-johns / thermals to keep warm if I work from home. At least we have some sunshine today. How're you feeling? 

Jovi - YAY that the   are on the left  Even better that it seems they'll both mature and ov! How many follies did you have last month?

Beanie - congrats on the wedding anniversary 

Hi Tamsin - How are you lovely? Any costumes this week?! Hope you're not too knackered from all the 

SheM, Joeyrella, Karen-Lynne, Irish, Pumpkin, Lizzybet, Fran, Pompey, Arnie and anyone else reading xoxo

Lots of  to our 2WWers 

AFM... had acupuncture last night and although I love it I left feeling a bit  My acu asked me how I was feeling this cycle. I didn't know what to say... I think after two months of no tx my head totally isn't in the right place and I haven't yet made time to consciously focus on the fact that we are trying to make a baby. Sorry, haven't explained it very well - but need to sort it out quick-smart! Also when I told her I think the insem will be Mon / Tues she looked like  and said that CD11 is very early (which I know!). I know that science can override a lot of what is 'wrong' with our bodies but equally I believe that our body won't produce a healthy baby unless it's ready. Am already thinking ahead to next cycle and will suggest to the clinic that I reduce my dosage to <50iu so that I ov a few days later (even if it means only one follie).

Aaaahhhhh...  anybody got any tips on how I can learn to *LIVE IN THE NOW*? Please??!!


----------



## kdb

Oh b*gger... just realised my last post is completely contradictory to my earlier "what will be, will be" comment... I'm sure today is just a bit of a bump in the road for me 

Will sprinkle some PMA about to make up for it... 

            
          
            
[fly]     [/fly]
            
          
            
[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## Guest

Have blown you some lucky positive bubbles kd    

Have PM'd you the link Tig  

xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you Kd74...sure i will have lovely anniversary...sending  and   to all those on 2ww and to all those where ever we may be on this path....


----------



## Tama

Busy as ever in here  

Huggies - How are you feeling hun? Hope you are feeling a bit better. Wishing you loads of luck for the scan    xx

Daisy - hello lovely, hope you are feel okay today. I'm sending you a load of     your way   xx

Shemonkey - how's things with you? We miss you   x

Hippy - how are you hun? Hope you are okay. Sending you loads of   x

Jovi - sorry you are having to wait a month. I'm sending you lots of   and hoping it goes quickly for you   x

joeyrella - nightmare about your clinic. I'd def be sending a snotty letter to them. Wishing you loads of luck for the New Year. I keep telling myself that 2010 is going to be a lucky year   x

Irishgirlie - so sorry about you cat   Sending you loads of   for the next IUI   x

xmasbaby81 - Welcome to the thread. Everyone is wonderful and really supportive so you've come to the right place   x

Karen-Lynne - Lovely to see you   Hope that the IUI gets started for you soon hun, best of luck   x

KD- hope everything is okay hun. I have everything crossed for this tx for you   x

Donna - sorry you are missing your family. My mum lives in France and I miss her loads so I can empathise with how you feel. But just think you'll have an amazing Christmas with all of them   Sending you loads of   for this cycle xx

WW - how's things with you hun? Hope that the 2ww isn't dragging too much for you. Sending you some   x

Sarah - great news about the IUI. Sending you loads of   for this cycle x

savannahlu - mmmmm nice sounding doctor   Lots of luck for this tx   x

AFM nothing to report. CD20 today so have about 10-12 days to go before end of the cycle. DH and I have   for England   DH has pulled out all the stops this month and we've done it every day since Friday and every other day before that from cd8!! We really have done everthing we can this month so now I just wait. There isn't any tx so I guess the chances are slim, sorry the 'darkside' has taken over today and feel very down.

 to all

T x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thanks Tama -   the dark side away.  

Donna


----------



## Huggies

Hi girls -wow it has been busy!!!

Tama - Feeling much better thank you - glad I have finished the letrozole now and looking forward to seeing whats going on at my scan on Saturday!!! Delighted to hear that you and hubby have been keeping busy!!     I am praying for a big fat natural BFP for you!!!     

KD -    I find it really hard to live in the NOW - I am always looking ahead to next scan, or next treatment, or if I got pregnant this month, I would be due........you know how it goes.  Try not to think about next month yet - not until this one is over.  This month I have been trying to live day for day and not thinking about what cycle day I am on, etc - easier said than done I know.

Fraggles - hope all went well today and you are relaxing and taking care of yourself!!   

Tig - I am still here!!!     So nice to hear from you again.  How are you feeling this cycle?  All the best for the dreaded 2ww!!!   

Sarah - totally natural what you are feeling - its an anxious time and your emotions will be up and down the whole way!  How are you feeling on Clomid?

savannahlu - lucky you getting a gorgeous doctor!!  I have only had females so far and for that I am quite thankful!!  Wishing you the best of luck for your 2ww!!  

xmasbaby81 - glad you were able to start your tx cycle - all the best girl and I hope you get plenty of big follies!!   

Donna - big hugs lovely     I know all about missing the family and big occassions - it has been a year since I have been home and I am counting down the 4 weeks now till I go home!!!!  Hope you are feeling a bit better today!

Hippychicky - so sorry you are feeling this way honey - I really hope AF stays away, but in case she doesn't, sending you big hugs     I know all about the 'can't be bothered mood' - it sucks!!!

WW - I am with you on the lack of (.)(.) - my bridemsaid dress for December just fell straight off my bust - so having to have it altered considerably to keep my little ones hidden!!  That was great that you got to meet up with other FF's - hopefully it keeps you motivated for your journey.

Jovi - how you doing today??!! 

I am off work this afternoon and tomorrow.  Going to try and pass my US driving license theory test this afternoon - just one of these things I have to do now that I have been living here so long....hope to take the practical next weeks sometime.  I am also booked in for reflexology this afternoon to urge my follies to grow and show nice and big on my scan on Saturday!!!

Love and babydust to you all.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Huggies - good luck with your theory test! Might be going home for good at christmas, just need to talk it through with DH when he comes in. Woo hoo xx


----------



## rach66

Hi all,
Gosh - i'm going to have to come on here more often - it's very busy! Sorry as i know i will miss people but i have caught up (i think!).

I'm worried. I had my day cd9 scan on wed. I have 3-4 follies at 13mm and LOTS of other smaller ones. Last cycle they canceled as i crashed (on 50 puregon) so now i'm on 75. I'm not going back til sat and       i can get to basting this time. The nurse said they'd hope(!) that the little follies would die off and the bigger ones develop. Honestly - i'm going mad. If IUI isn't even an option then i'm really starting to feel hopeless. 
KD74 - i'm with you on finding it hard to live in the moment. I'm trying to think, right now, you have hope, you can't control what will happen, just sip your pineapple juice and no alcohol and you're all you can etc etc but my mind can't be stopped from skipping a million steps ahead. To be honest, i'm watching far more junk tv than usual as this absorbs (and mashes) my silly little brain. Good luck for basting!! I don't know anything about this but surely if your body is ready on day 11 then it;s ready?! The drugs replace any kind of natural-ness about this cobceiving business!

Ruthie - hi! I wonder the same when i sit is jessops as i bet people do everywhere - i bet loads of us are secret ff users!

Nikki - sorry for your BFN hun. Really good luck with this nexty apt.

Donna - glad you're ok and sorry for my earlier post about counselling - must have gotten all in a muddle!

Hippy chick     hopefully 3rd time lucky for you!

Hi Lizzybet!

Irishgirlie - i remember you from when i was on here many moons ago! Glad you can have a couple more goes at IUI - having ateenage body must be a definate positive! Plus- you can stay here longer!

Good luck to all of you 2ww's.... Fingers crossed - those BFS MUST be coming soon...

Hi to everyoine else

love rach xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Rach - hi hun, no worries lol. Hope you are well 

Donna
xxx


----------



## kdb

Thanks everyone for all the  - I'm feeling better already!

Just got home, waiting for another con-call to start...

*RACH* - sweetpea I am *so* sorry - I knew I'd left someone off my post... and you're one of my cycle buddies?!!! (almost, three days apart)

Honestly, don't worry about all the little follies that are <10mm - this is perfectly normal, and I have the same every cycle (never had more than two mature). Never fear, a couple of your bigger ones will take off and as they do the others will stop getting bigger and start to shrink.

So you are bang on track!  I reckon come Saturday you'll be given a day for trigger and basting.

Oooh, it might even be Monday like Jovi (and maybe me - will know more by 8am tomorrow).

xoxo


----------



## savannahlu

Afternoon everyone  

Huggies - good luck with your driving test. I sat mine a couple of years ago and it was pretty easy. Dunno if it's the same test up north or if it's different in each state but I'm sure you'll pass with flying colours. Good luck.

BTW Do not tell them you have a British licence. They will take it off you as you're only allowed to have one driving licence at a time (unless the law has changed since I did my test), although you can drive in the UK for up to six months on your American licence.  Are you here forever or just whilst your DH is working here?

12Tigger - hurrah, you're my cycle buddy! I also got basted yesterday. Hope we can both get positive results.

DonnaB - I know what it's like to be homesick. I feel that way every day. I yearn for all sorts of silly things I never thought I'd miss (this week it's strawberry Angel Delight, for some bizarre reason!). My DH says I should be happy for the chance to experience a different culture, that we need to be re-potted in order to grow. He's right but it's still hard. Hang in there  

Hippychick and Tama - stay strong ladies. Sending you lots of love and hope you perk up soon.

kd74 - accupuncture....hmmm that's interesting.... a bit scared to try that. Does it hurt at all and where do they put the needles in? I'm prepared to give anything a go. Been reading about chakras lately and using certain crystals to "unblock energy channels." Tried tucking my carnelion crystal in my waistband yesterday at basting, as it's meant to help in that area. Guess we'll know in 2 weeks if that worked!

Hi to WW, Shemonkey, Jovigirl, Scaralooloo, Beanie and anyone else I haven't mentioned.


----------



## HippyChicky

well I was right (always trust your instinct), just been to the loo and had a fair bit of old brown blood tinged with a bit of red and my tummy is really crampy, the red stuff will no doubt arrive in the next few hours. been taking feminax to ease the cramps and it's working. So going to cuddle up in front of the telly with a nice huge glass of red wine.


----------



## Guest

Oh HippyChicky I'm so sorry sweetie, take good care of yourself and enjoy your wine     xxx


----------



## Tama

Oh Hippychicky I'm so sorry   Look after yourself   xx


----------



## kdb

Hippy    Dose up and enjoy that wine  xoxo


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hippychicky 

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

So sorry Hippychicky, sending hugs     take care & be good to yourself


----------



## HippyChicky

thank you everyone for the hugs, going to go and slob out in my jimjams now and get my hot water bottle


----------



## kdb

Hi Savannah - I am a big fan of acupuncture but it's not for everyone.  I don't feel a thing when the needles go in!!!  They are very very fine and put in super quick.

It will depend on your 'condition' as to where the needles go, also depends where you are in your cycle, etc... I have a weak-ish pulse (as defined by Chinese medicine) and am very cold so my lady puts the needles in my belly, feet and shins, also my back.  She does moxabustion in the same areas which is burning little bits of dried herby stuff (smells a bit like weed but it's not!).  This is a great way to get heat into the body.  Last night she did it on my belly and my right side was loads more sensitive to the heat than the left.  Having had my scan earlier in the day I reckon this is because that's where all the follie action is happening at the moment.

Essentially acupuncture can help with fertility because it improves blood flow, especially around the reproductive organs; it brings balance to the body (some people have excess cold, others heat, others damp, etc), can be a terrific stress-buster, and clears blockages from toxins or sometimes emotional blockages to get your Qi (energy) flowing happily as it should.

After a good acu session I feel totally zonked and sooooooooooo relaxed - it's great!  (Sadly not cheap - I paid £50 for my initial cons then £40 per hour after that, and I've been going since January.  I'm too scared to tally up how much I've spent but I figure as we are getting tx on the NHS then I am happy to pay some of my own ££ towards acu.)

I plan to have a session the night before basting and one again straight after, then 5-7 days after basting to help implantation.

I've just looked up carnelian and it is beautiful!!!  It sounds ideal for TTC, esp as kidneys and liver are important for hormones.  I hope it does the trick for you!    

"Carnelian is a good balancer, it connects you with your inner self, giving good concentration. Said to benefit the kidneys, lungs and liver. Carnelian is dynamic, fiery and passionate. It bestows courage, lifts the emotions and is good for the libido. It is grounding, especially in the here and now and has historically been used as a stone of protection.  Chakra Alignment: Navel"


----------



## savannahlu

Hi KD

"Because of its connection to the 2nd Chakra, New Age healers believe Carnelian to be instrumental in maintaining health in the lower abdomen. They use it to treat impotence, menstrual cramps, infertility associated with this region. However, they have also turned to its power for healing neuralgia, rheumatism, asthma, skin and blood conditions and insomnia."

I do like my crystals. Apart from the fact they're pretty to have around, I think they have some value. I wear an amethyst at work to keep me calm as I deal with the public all day long!! 

I also suffer from opthalmic migraines, which is when your vision goes all jagged as if you're looking through a bullet hole in a pane of glass. Kinda hard to describe but I'd never heard of them 'til I suddenly lost my vision about a year ago. It was very frightening at first. The vision disturbance lasts about half an hour then I sometimes get a severe headache for about an hour. Someone advised me to wear clear quartz crystal as there is no known cure for these migraines so I bought a quartz bracelet. It has definitely helped. I was getting two or three turns a week. Since wearing the bracelet it's much better. It hasn't stopped them but now I only get them once every two or three weeks, and they're shorter.

Is it simply psychosomatic? Maybe. But I'm willing to try it.

I quite fancy doing accupuncture. It sounds interesting. I might give it a go one day. Thanks for the info.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls, 

how is everyone Good i hope!

Arrrgh, think it's all over for me. I'm not due on until Wednesday but have had cramps the last few days, also had a tiny bit of blood this morning (tmi sorry) so i'm very worried. 

Not sure what to do now...

Donna
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Donna, try and keep the positive thoughts going xx

Well af turned up in full force during the night, going to call the clinic shortly to book the next appointment.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thanks hun, not looking good though is it, what do you think?

Ok hun, hope you get all sorted soon

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Donna, it could be implantation bleeding, stay strong, and I'm always here if you want to talk xx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thanx Hippy, Is it not too late for that? Don't be scared of hurting my feelings if it is hun lol.

Donna
xxx


----------



## Guest

It's not too late Donna, implantation bleeding can occur right up to day 12 or beyond, I assume you're testing on day 14 and are on roughly day 9 so it would be around the right time     xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thanks Shemonkey, here's to hoping. Today is day 12, and testing is this Monday (Insemination was 2nd Nov). Am i testing at the right time do you know? Sorry for all the questions.

Donna
xxx


----------



## Guest

Yes my clinic told me to test 14 days past insem and I always tested 13 days past   and got an accurate result, good luck my lovely     xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

TMI coming up now - look away now if you can't handle TMI  

What is implantation bleeding. I had iui on wed and have some goo-ey blood type stuff but as I haven't had it done before assumed this must be normal - right?

Fraggles x


----------



## Guest

Hi Fraggles, how are you?

Implantation bleeding is what some women get (not all) when the embie imlants in the wall of the uterus. It's too early for you really to be imp bleeding but what you've described sounds exactly the same as I had on each of my IUIs. I was told by my nurse and the nurse on here that it can happen after you've been 'messed about' with down there and is absolutely nothing to worry about. Are you using the pessaries as well?

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Morning 

LOL Shemonkey Fertility Friends is such an education to me, is there somewhere I need to sign up for a post grad in fertility or have I missed it. Pessaries?? that's a new one to me. Mine was natural so all I had done was insemination. Where do the pessaries come in.

Shemonkey Missed you last night. I think the games board has taken over from my ** fix.

F x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Sorry Shemonkey - i really have no clue. Does that mean i can test on Sunday? Also, i've not been precribed pessaries. I have tablets that i have to take orally, which made me really sick until i was told to take them after food. Does this sound wrong?

Donna
xxx


----------



## Guest

wish I didn't know as much as I do, it's only because I've learnt as I've gone through treatment, oh and i spend a lot of time investigoogling   Forgot you're on a natural cycle, don't worry about the pessaries, they're for extra progesterone which some clinics like to give you on a medicated cycle.

Will be in the games room tonight, will brush up the ole brain cells   

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Shemonkey what date is your ivf - I know it 1 month and 4 days away but the brain matter isn't working. I will make a note of it.

See you tonight. 

x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

Just getting my daily fix of you all before I get on with earning a crust or at least pretending to 

I've already eaten 2 bits of granary toast with peanut butter and a little rocky road biscuit...and it's not even midday what's wrong with me?!?!?

Huggies - Took my first Clomid last night and so far so good, no side effects so far. So fingers crossed it stays that way. Did you pass your theory test? Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Hippychick - I'm so sorry petal, hope the wine went down a treat. Stay strong  

Donna - Stay strong sweetpea you can get through this  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing well and have got nice things planned for the weekend.

I'm getting my hair done tomorrow so that'll make me feel nice 

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Donna, sorry didn't see your post   Just saying that Monday doesn't sound too early, it is best to wait till the day the clinic have given you to test     Don't know about tablets, I'm sure you're doing everything right sweetie   

F- have to go to clinic on 17th Dec for an appointment to discuss what will happen during IVF and then have to call the clinic on the 1st day of my next cycle (providing it doesn't fall over Christmas  ) and then I start, so it all depends on my body behaving as it should    

xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thanks SheMonkey - i suppose everyone's different aren't they.

Donna
xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Ah Donna Donna   I've missed all these posts.  Something's going on in there, but it may not be AF!       If I was you, would test Sunday.  My cons said most people get a realistic reading 14 days after the Trigger.  So I had my trigger on the Wed night, and basting on the Friday morning.  I could test Thursday morning.  But, he said AF should appear by Friday and if not, then test.  When did you take your trigger?  If I was you, test Sunday is no AF, if negative, test again on Mon.  Remember you can get a false negative, but not a false    

 for you Donna  

I think there is going to be 2  on this board for the 2ww'ers!

As for me, well still pretty quiet.  Something was going on in there last night!  Felt like I was being punched on the left side.  I'm not sure I want to get hung up on implantation, but I do   if those people that feel it, feel it on one side or the other?

WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi WW, 

How are you, going really slow isn't it?

My trigger was Sat 31st October and basting 2nd November (my birthday, hopefully good omen). I'm really bad with dates and timings so haven't got a clue when's best. I think doc did say two weeks from the 2nd. I have had this kinda feeling that AF has been on it's way for a few days now. I wish Monday would just hurry up and come! It's drving me insane, the anxiety drove me to eat a whole share size bag of cheesy cheetos for breakfast haha.

Donna
xxx


----------



## rach66

Donna- u made me laugh with your breakfast! I hope it's not af for you, just another couple of daysto go hon!
Kd- don't worry bout missing me off- I'm in awe of the personals people can make on here-there r so many of us! Thanks sooooo much for the follie reassurance, I'd cancled it in my head before I needed to, dying to get to scan tom and see what's goin on in there. How r u gettin on?? I have puregon bruises but apparently that's normal and was just lucky not to hav had them last time. I don't care anyway- just glad to be goin thru treatment. 

Savannahlu- I have accupuncture too, I was a sceptic but been goin about a year and love it now!! As kd said they put them diff places for diff things I have mine in face, tum, legs and feet. I hardly feel them at all the needles r so fine. It's really helped me I think- more regular cycles etc

hippy-have a hug. So sorry bout af. Enjoy your wine Hun xx

love and luck to everyone xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Rach - i'm sure your scan will go great tomorrow!    

Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies  

Just popping onto say   bit short on time today. Hope everyone is well and trying to stay   

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

Best of luck Rach for the scan tomorrow and for anyone else having scans  

Tx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Just popping on to wish KD74, Huggie & Rach good look for scans tomorrow     hope we're all comparing good news this time tomorrow  

Here's to big juicy follies all round                   

Hippychicky  

Fraggles hope the 2WW isn't driving you    

    for all our 2WW ladies

Hoping I can persuade the clinic to give me progesterone - I might chain myself to the door until they agree  

Hope you've all got good weekends lined up,
Love
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Tig   sorry I forgot to send you loads of          for your 2WW - nice to see you posting again!  How you feeling hun?

I'm struggling to keep up with everyone so apologies for being [email protected] at personals!


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi ladies,

everyone well and looking forward to taking it easy on the weekend i hope

I have another question if somebody can help, really sorry. I'm just not sure what day my OTD is. If basting was Monday 2nd Nov, do i count that as day 1?

Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

I always counted day 1 as the day after basting


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

ok, thanx

xx


----------



## HippyChicky

How are you feeling today Donna?


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Cramps seem to have gone, little bit more spotting when wipe after wee (sorry) not everytime but most times. Today it's brown though, not pink.

you ok?

xx


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm ok thanks Donna, the worst of my af is over, just going to have a relaxing weekend, shame it's piddling down outside though.

Hope everyone is managing to stay dry and hope no-one has been badly affected by the weather.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

good good, get them feet up

xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi ladies,

I am a bit confused!   I have had just a couple of spots of bright red blood this morning.

I am cd23 only 9 days post basting. It surely is too early for AF Although my cycles are irregular AF is always 2 weeks post OV. 

Was I too late with basting (last cycles on clomid were 26 days with OV around cd12). Although I had a def +ve OPK.

Could it be implantation bleeding? I thought this was a bit of an urban myth!!!!  

Very confused!!!

Sorry for lack of personals today

Any advice gratefully recieved 

Love 
Daisy


----------



## Huggies

Hi girls,

Well its not even 9am over in Boston and I have had my scan and bloods!!  So, since this is my first time having this - need your advice.  I was told I had one follie on the left at 20mm and one on the right at 23mm!!  I am on CD12 of my cycle.  They are due to call me this afternoon to give me my full results and instructions as to what to do next - just wanted your opinions on my follies - I think these are good numbers - but are they too good - ie. could I be ov'ing soon!!??   

I passed my driving theory test on Thursday after a 2 hour wait - I then had to rush to my reflexology appointment and not sure I reeped the full benefits after my rush, but enjoyed it anyway.  The woman was excellent and I am going back next Sat for a 90 min full body massage with reiki and tuning!!  Can't wait.  

Daisy - hi honey!!  Not really sure what you are experiencing, it does sound a bit early for AF - but goodness knows how our bodies react with drugs/basting.  I really hope its implantation for you - keep an eye on it and hopefully it will disappear again soon!!!   

Hippychicky - hope you are enjoying your weekend and had some nice wine over it!!  I have heard you guys are in for some crazy storms - its absolutely peeing it down here too if that makes you feel any better.  

Donna - I was told that 14 days after basting is when my OTD would be.  Counting basting as day1.  Hope you are doing okay!?

Jovi - thanks for the best wishes - how are you doing?  I hope the clinic found you chained to the doors and helped you out with progesterone!!   

Tama - how are you lovely?  Hope you are having a good weekend?  Are you and hubby still working hard??  

rach66 and KD74 - how did you girls get on today!!??  Did you all have lovely follies!!??  Desperate to swap notes and see how we all did.   

WW - hope you are well girlie - how are you feeling today?  Hope you are having a nice weekend?

Sarah - how is your new hairdo??!!  How are you doing on the Clomid?  Hope all is well.  


Fraggles - how are you doing?

Shemonkey - HELLO!!  Thanks for being around to still help us girls out     We love having you as our leading expert!! Thank you... hope you are well.   

Have a great Saturday girls
Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Mini Us

I'll apologise if this post seems disjointed; I tried to read through more that a week of posts which on this thread is like forever 

*Ruthie *- Welcome hun

*Fraggles*, *lizzybet *- Welcome, how did it go?

*DonnaB *- How are you doing? If only there was just technology to tell us immediately (or near enough)...it would save us so much grief! I had a hycosy too (so did my partner), we both had af like pains afterwards but you do get the result immediately so that's definitely worth it.    HippyChicky & Shemonkey are right, could still be implantation bleeding.

*Scotsgirlie *- Thanks for your good wishes, how far along your 2ww are you?

*nikkinoodles *- Hi...   

*daisy22 *- I'm hoping it was implantation bleeding...it lasted for just over 24 hrs.

*rungirl *- Hey...how was the scan?

*HippyChicky *-   

*Tutenkhamoun *- Glad re: your big follie news, take it easy with the work.

*savannahlu *- How did basting go? How are you finding the 2ww so far?

*joeyrella *- WHAT Just like that no fore warning  I empathise with you...

*xmasbaby81 *- Welcome...glad your scan went well.

*irishgirlie *- Awwww....  Thank goodness there's something positive for you

*12tigger *- Welcome to the 2ww...

*Huggies *- Congrats on the driving test 

*Weaselwife *- How are you doing? Last week when I had what I believe was implantation bleeding, I was feeling a pain on my right side, it felt like someone was gripping me tight from the inside.

*Shemonkey *- Really lovely to hear from you...

Hi to everyone else I've missed out....thinking of you all too.

As for me, I've been feeling really emotional this last week. Although, I'm quite sensitive, I'm not usually the  type, so this is one more thing I'm dealing with that I'm not used to. Bit of confusion now re: OTD because I was counting from basting day (01/11) to tomorrow but now not sure if day1 should have been 02/11 so OTD is 16/11...argh!!! 

This 2nd week has been really hard. Does anyone know if it's possible to have implantation bleeding but not get a positive?

Mini Us/


----------



## Weaselwife

On spa weekend - on phone. Lost update twice now so this one is short!

Huggies- folly sizes good but u should ovulate soon otherwise there's a risk eggs can be too mature. What's your lining size? Are they giving you a trigger? And have u had anything to supress ovulation so far? Thinking of you x

donna - how are u honey? Did u decide when u going to test. Good sign no af yet! Xx

me - there better be a babyweasel in there as I'm a party popper at this hen! No hot tub & no alchy. My tummy is huge and painful stabbing when I move. A week to go !


----------



## Huggies

Hi WW - just had the clinic on the phone - I have to take my ovidrel shot tonight at 8pm and I am going in for IUI tomorrow morning and then again on Monday morning (for some reason we get offered 2 x basting here in the US)!!!

I suddenly feel so sick and nervous - I guess this is the exciting bit now!!  Just need to cancel my plans for tonight and tomorrow (earlier than I expected) and get ready to do my first injection!!!

They didn't tell me about my lining size!! will ask tomorrow.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Huggies, good luck, will be sending lots of positive vibes to you, hope they reach you time

Weaselwife, have everything crossed that you do indeed have a baby in there.

Donna, how are you?

Mini Us, thanks for asking went great. Good size egg, thick lining - so now just hoping those tadpoles are swimming hard and have managed to get passed any white water rapids they may have encountered along the way!! Am so sure that I saw somewhere today that you take 1st day as the basting day so that is one less day for you to have to wait for. Finger's crossed for you Honey.

Hi Ruthie, how are you doing?

Hugs Fraggles x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hello,

Still not Af!

Fraggles - Hi hun, hope your ok. Glad things are progressing well!

Huggies - woo hoo, nearly there! Don't feel sick or nervous, you'll be fine love.

WW - Lol at the 'babyweasel' comment, that was funny! Not gonna test until Monday, have missed the chemist today and the whole of Cyprus shuts down on a Sunday! Like the stoneage here on a Sunday, dust balls any everything!

Mini Us - I'm ok thanx, just a bit down with OTD approaching. I'd rather not do a test, i'm to scared to think what i will do with yet another BFN. Good luck for your OTD, fingers crossed for you!




Hello to everyone else, hope you are all having a lovely weekend!

Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck for tomorrow Huggies xx


----------



## HippyChicky

I've just been wondering if any of you use Windows live messenger, if any of you want me to add you to mine just let me know and I'll message you my user name


----------



## Fraggles

I use yahoo messenger unfortunately so dont think the two can communicate


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Nah i don't have it! Just face book. Donna Richardson-Bishop if anyone wants to add me  

xx


----------



## HippyChicky

I used to use ** but not anymore (long story that got me into trouble)


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

lol, naughty girl 

xx


----------



## PompeyD

Huggies - Your follies sound great   Good luck with your inseminations      


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Good luck Huggies, those follies are fantastic, well done you        xxx

I'm on ** but not that messenger thingy   !!! 

  xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

maybe I should go back on **


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Yeah do! 

xx


----------



## Fraggles

I'm on ******** too but few people know I am having fertility treatment and a random message on the wall could alert people I don't want to know!


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Good point Fraggle. Private chat would be ok though

xx


----------



## HippyChicky

I'll have a word with hubby later and see if he minds me going back onto **


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Mine never used to like me on ** so to prove a point i deleted everyone and only added family and very very close friends. Neve accept anyone who i have not spoke to in years and have no intention of speaking to them in the future. Keeps it simple that way.

xx


----------



## kdb

Ooooh.... I just *know* we've got some BFPs on their way here girls!!!  YAY    

Huggies - good luck for tomorrow sweetpea - deep breaths and visualise those swimmers getting cosy with your follies.  Having one on each side definitely puts the odds even more in your favour!!

Fraggs -      Glad everything went smoothly - hope you have a relaxing weekend  

Mini Us - which clinic are you at in London?  I'm at HH.

Quick hello to everyone else... better go spend some time with DH as I'm not long home from the Masterchef Live show, where I went with a friend who won tickets.  It was fab!  We were there for almost five hours, lol.  Ate soooo many samples and bought some amazing fudge.  Lavender flavour!  Thought it would be awful but it's deelish.

Had my scan on Friday morning and bizarrely neither the follies or lining had changed since Weds.    I have never had any issues responding in previous cycles so I couldn't quite believe it.  Had blood taken for E2 and LH but thankfully didn't get a call to say stop taking the Puregon so fingers Xd that my scan on Monday is better.  

xoxo and  
gonna dust off my dancing shoes for those BFP celebrations next week


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Arrggh, i think AF is just toying with me, bit*h. Really don't think it's going to be good news for me but good luck everyone else

xxx


----------



## Guest

Donna, are you testing tomorrow? xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Yeah Shemonkey i am. No chemists open anywhere today and all supermarkets closed too so can't buy one until tomorrow. Last night i had a bit more spotting, and it seemed to be darker although fresh if that makes sense. I thought AF was on it's way so used a tampon however this morning nothing there (tmi-sorry). I really don't know what to expect but this is pure torture.

Donna
xxx


----------



## Guest

I know sweetie, hang on in there till tomorrow, you've done really well so far, I really hope you have a good result    

Good luck     xxx


----------



## azk

Hi girls... I just started my first cycle of IUI treatment 10 days ago and was inseminated on Friday just gone... i'm now on the 2ww.... I don't feel any different than normal so am not convinced anything has happened! xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thank you Shemonkey, means alot. Here's to hoping but not to worry if nt good news, should be able get another cycle done in time for xmas. 

Hi Azk, good luck for your first cycle.

Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## ruthie1977

Thanks for all the welcomes girls.   Well is sunday morning & I've just been reading through the threads. I know I don't start till january but its very interesting & helpful to see what you experiences are. I hope I can be a help to others at some point. 

I really should go now & take my dogs for a walk as one keeps moaning at me. 
xxx


----------



## daisy22

Morning everyone,

Hi Huggies, Hope all goes well for today and tomorow   .

Hi fraggles, love your description of   and the white water rapids! 

Hi Donna, I am keeping evrything crossed she   stays away.  .  for testing tomorow. xx

Hi Kd, Lavender fudge sounds delish!! . Sorry your scan wasn't what you were expecting. I will be keeing everything crossed  that you get a better result tomorow 

Hi Azk, welcome to the thread   . I also had my 1st insem 10 days ago. Our OTD should be the same. Wishing you the best of luck for a lovely    

Hi Ruthie, Hope you have a lovely walk with your dogs. Its a gorgeous bright autumnal day here! 

Hi Hippychick, Pompeyd and shemonkey How are you?  

Hello to all the other lovely ladies

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## Fraggles

Morning All

Donna, thinking of you, finger's crossed for tomorrow and wow you are so incredible planning another go before Christmas if you don't get the news we all so want you to get tomorrow. And your self-will is great, I imagine that if I knew no chemists or supermarkets were going to be open, I just wouldn't have been able to wait and would have stocked up with several kits    crazy I know. Then again never been any good at waiting for surprises and would always rummage to find my Xmas presents long before Xmas day when I was a kid so whilst I may be playing it cool at the moment as it is only the first week of the 2ww I cannot guarantee that it will be the same this time next week - laugh out loud.

Azk - I was inseminated on Wednesday and feel no different apart from peeing so much LOL. It was my first time but as I understand it can take a 2-3 weeks after insemination before you feel any symptoms and sometimes you don't get any anyway so try not to drive yourself crazy looking for symptoms which you may or may not get even when you are pregnant. 

Hi Daisy, when is your testing day?

Hi Ruthie, how was the walk with the dogs? What an exciting start to 2010, we'll all be rooting for you.

Huggies fingers crossed for you too - at the moment they seem to permanently crossed.

Love and hugs 
Fraggles x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Daisy,

Thank you, although i must admit i'm not looking forward too tomorrow. 

Fraggles - not really self will i don't think, kinda putting it off for as long as possible to be honest (deep down i knew everywhere was shut today), really scared but may aswell prepare myself, that's why i'm planning ahead. If it's a BFN tomorrow, i'll be lucky enough to start treatment straight away next week.

Donna
xxx


----------



## rach66

Hi everyone,

Well - mu IUI journey is now over  . I had my scan yesterday and at first it looked ok, i had 2 follies at 14 and one at 15  but i also had some ones around 12-13. As 14 was the cutoff it looked like i'd be ok to be basted on mon but then my bloods showed my estrogen was over 7,000 so it lookedlike the smaller follies could well have eggs. So - my second cancelled cycle. As i under-resonded on 50 of puregon and over responded on 75 they have decided iui isn't for me and it's ivf (planned for jan all being well). So, i was a complete disaster yeserday but i'm starting to pull myself round now and plan to go to lots of chistmas evens and allow myself some   by way of compensation. God - this assisted conception thing is hard isn't it. 

KD - hope you're looking all set!
Donna - realy good luck for tomorrow!
Good luck to the rest of you on the 2ww and appraoching it.

I'm really sorry for the lack of personals, i'm a little bit in my own world at the moment.

love rach xx


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Rachel, enjoy your christmas and good luck with Jan


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

So sorry Rach  

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Rach xx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi Rach, sorry the iui hasn't worked out. Good luck for the next step.

Daisy & Fraggles I had a lovely walk with my dogs, 3 miles of lovely sunshine & fresh air. I recommend it to everyone, forget about things.


----------



## Fran74

Hi Rach

Sorry to hear your news. 
Come and join me, Pompey, Shemonkey, Arnie and others on the inbetween treatment thread. We're all ex IUIers waiting to start IVF hopefully around January time. You're not on your own. Lota of other people to blether on to who are in the same situation. Hopefully see you there. 

Fran xx

PS Donna, good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Rach

Sending you lots of love and hugs, sorry to hear your news.

Fraggles x


----------



## Fran74

Rach, the link for you. Hope it works.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208884.0


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Hi Shemonkey, how you doing?
Rach sorry to hear your news and enjoy the xmas festivities and the  
Donna      
Welcome Ruthie  
Huge   to Fraggles and Azk

So I had IUI for the 1st time yesterday having done the immunes treatment and been sucessful with the humira.  It was a bit sore having the catheter in there but DH and I were laughing quite a lot, or he was making me laugh alot as the nurse said about twice 'well I wouldnt worry as there is an awful lot of sperm up there!!' and DH kept on saying to me 'why does she keep on mentioning the quantity?' which had me in fits      
So they put me on dexamethasone, clexane, asprin and progresterone suppositeries   !!! and ive spent the weekend in bed   - oooof what a weekend!!
So everything crossed for the   and vibes going out to one and all     


Big love,
Tutu 
xxxxxx


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies

rach66 - so sorry hun!!     I wish you all the best for IVF and hope you don't have to wait too long to start your tx.  Sending huge positive vibes to you for IVF    

kd74 - sorry to hear about your scan and I hope things have changed tomorrow for you and your follies were just being shy.  Sounds like you had a fab day at the masterchef show - amazing!!!

Donna - how are things?  Is the witch keeping away again??!!!    Wishing you all the best for tomorrow - I hope you get a nice surprise!!!    

azk - welcome!!  I hope your 2ww flies in - when are you due to test?

ruthie1977 - I bet you have been doing a lot of reading.  It will make you know more than the nurses by the time you get to IUI!!!   

Daisy - hello!! How are you feeling - any symptoms?!!  All went well for me today - thanks!!!

Fraggles - hello, how are you? Yep, feels like we all have fingers, toes, and everything else all crossed just now!!

Tutu - well done for yesterday - I had my first basting today and have another tomorrow.  Hubby got good results again today - 29 million transferred back in and I have been laid on the sofa willing it all to work!!  All the best for your 2ww.   

So, yep, all went as well as could be today.  I laid down for 10-15 mins after insem and only a 30 min drive home, and have been on the sofa ever since. Definitely a bit crampy and have had my heat pad on for a bit to try and help out.  Got to do it all over again tomorrow - 3rd morning in a row at the clinic, so looking forward to it being over tomorrow.  Am I likely to have side effects from the trigger shot?  Apart from getting ++ hpts for the next 2 weeks!!!??

Best of luck to everyone for this week.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## kdb

Hooray Tute and Huggies!

      

Thanks Daisy sweetpea  How are you feeling?  xoxoxo  I went back to the Masterchef show again today, just to meet Michel Roux Jnr   LOL


----------



## Weaselwife

Rach - Sorry it was a let down and you're off to the inbetweeners, but glad you've got the next step in sight.  Wishing you lots of  

Donna - honey I'm    for a   for you tomorrow.  I'll be sending you vibes x

Tute and Huggies -   hope it goes fast for you.  Relax and take things easy.

Hi everyone else, trying to type without keyboard making too much time in front room at in-laws - so not many personals.
Had a great weekend, but couldn't have the back massage (part of our spa break) as I'm on the 2ww.  I have had a few twinges and tummy on Friday felt like someone had punched me in the left side.  Eased off Sunday.  Nothing else to report.  Looking forward to Fri/Sat (can't decide when to test!)

WW


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening all

Tutenkhamoun & huggies     all the best for the 2WW ladies     

Kd hope it's good news for you tomorrow      

Rach   lots of   that IVF works for you first time

WW glad you had a lovely weekend 

Tig how are you?

Fraggles and Azk     

Well I'm in tomorrow for basting, here we go again.  Had a bit of a wobble this morning but back feeling positive again now, I have the odd what an earth am I doing moment but it always passes.  Have got progesterone pessaries this time, just need to decide where they are gonna go   

Take care all,
Hope you all have a good week
Jovi x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Jovi, 

I will be beside you in spirit at your basting, you may have seen I was having those 'what am I doing moments last week'  and good to hear they have passed Here's looking to you being successful tomorrow. I am sending you lots of positive vibes Jovi.

Finger's crossed that your swimmers will get passed those flipping white water rapids too. It might be psychosomatic but I feel like mine have hit some rapids and are putting up a bit of a fight down there to get to where I want them to be. My nether regions feel like there is a bit of turbulence going on down there. Can just imagine the swimmers down there going 'you go first, no you I'm scared it's dark in here and it's rough' then as one gets through the rapids shouting 'come on boys you can do it, follow me'

Ok, may be I need to set up a thread for IUI girls on 2WW who have officially lost it.

Tute, Huggies lots of positive vibes for lots of August babies on here.

Love and hugs

Fraggles x


----------



## savannahlu

Hi Everyone,

   to all those feeling a bit down.

And    to everyone about to have basting (Jovi) or on the 2ww.

Congratulations on passing your test Huggies.

Fraggles, I got basted on Wednesday as well so we should get our results around the same time. Fingers and toes crossed for positive results.

Rachel, sorry this leg didn't work out for you and good luck on Plan B.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

A still have not tested, i'm too scared...

Donna

xxx


----------



## Mini Us

OMG!!! I got a  

Donna - I'm thinking of you and wish you the same, wish I didn't have to go in to work. But I'll be logging on later to see how you got on...


----------



## Fraggles

Fabulous news to wake up to early morning Mini US, congratulations.


----------



## HippyChicky

Congrats Mini Us

Donna, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Mini Us - Congratulations hun, fab news!

Still not tested yet, have to wait a bit to do mine as i don't need the loo yet.

Donna
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Donna, I'll be thinking of you (have to go to work now), whatever the result I'm here for you xx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thanks so much Hippy. Have a good day.

Donna
xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

BFN for me  

xx


----------



## Arnie

Dont really post here anymore but do keep checking back on you guys ... really sorry to hear about your negative Donna.   . You build yourself up and the disappointment can be crushing. Have a me day today and take care of yourself.
Congrats Mini Us, thats fab news! You will have given a boost to everyone that reads this thread! ... oh yeah and I'm sure you guys are pretty boosted yourself!
xx


----------



## Guest

So sorry Donna Sweetie    

Congrats Mini Us,    

Good luck Jovi    .............Oh and front door all the way  

xxx


----------



## kdb

Oh Donna       from all of us xoxoxo

Mini Us - CONGRATS to you and your DP - what a great way to start the week    

 for those getting basted today


----------



## Weaselwife

Donna   so sorry for you honey.  No AF yet? - test again in a day or so (though I know you probably won't be able to face it - I'd be the same).  

Mini Us - Whoop whoop!   .  Fab news and gives all on this thread renewed hope!

Fraggles - love the rapids comment!

Jovi -    basting goes well and those   race today to hit that egg!

Hi everyone I've missed - 2ww'ers  

WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls, thanks very much. 

Still no sign of AF. Only thing i can think of is urine hormone levels were diluted as i drank a lot of water before test. Not really hanging onto that though.

Have already contact my clinic and got to call when AF arrives so we can have my tubes checked. He then recommened one more IUI before we go onto IVF. 

I'm not sure what to do, is there no way we can just go straight onto IVF?

Donna
XXX


----------



## Weaselwife

Donna,  how much water did you drink?  The best reading is in the morning without having anything to drink.  Do you have AF feelings, and are you still spotting?

If you are paying, i.e private, you can go to IVF when you want!  We decided to give IUI a go, but after Christmas, fully intend to be getting wheels in motion to start IVF, after a lovely skiing holiday!


WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi WW,

I only had about a glass full, tbh i don't think it would have affected the outcome.

Doesn't feel like AF was on way, i felt great yesterday & today. Very very slight spotting occasionally when i go to the loo but this is very dark still. Normally don't have spotting before AF anyway, it just arrives on day as expected.

Hmm, will do one tomorrow morning but i'm already planning ahead. Think we might go back to England and use our 3 goes..

I might have a word with doc over here and let him know that we only have enough money for one more cycle (kinda true) do you think he might change his mind and suggest moving onto IVF? Is there much price difference does anyone know?

Donna
xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Donna, ivf is much more expensive. Iui is about 1/4 the price of ivf.  Check your pct over here as there's an age limit of 30 minimum - but do check!
Ww


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

ah great, something else to get in the way. 

Must not be an age limit over here. What about ICSI, is there an age limit with that? Sorry..

How you feeling?

Donna
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Loads of posts to catch up on since I last looked.

Donna - to you petal, I'm sorry. Keep strong 

Mini Us - Congratulations that's great news you must be over the moon 

Huggies - Hair ok, it was a new hairdresser that did it this time and not as happy as I usually am but hey it'll grow again! Have had an odd few days, bit up and down on the Clomid. Getting loads of hot flushes which is horrible. One more to take tonight thank goodness. Congrats on passing your theory test 

Hope everyone else is ok, big  to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## azk

Hi ladies, I'm new to this site... I just started IUI treatment 2 weeks ago and am on my first 2 week wait.... I'm not getting my hopes up ... DH has a lo count (7 million) but presumably they wouldn't go ahead with the treatment if they didn't think it had a chance of working??


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Azk,

Welcome to this thread, you'll find it really welcoming and useful for advice.

I'm about to have my first IUI hopefully on Friday if all is well with my scan on Thursday. I know how hard it is to stay positive and keep the doubts at bay, but you must try. I don't think you're hospital would have suggested this treatment to you if they didn't think you had a chance.

Stay  petal 

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Tama

Donna sending you a BIG   I'll keep   that your -ve turns into a +ve. xx

Mini us - Congratulations  

Hello to everyone, busy busy today but wanted to say HELLO and best of luck for everyone having scans/insem/testing    

Tx


----------



## Huggies

Donna - Huge Hugs      I will still pray that their is a chance for it to become +ive!!   

Mini Us - Woop Woop - Congratulations - amazing news!!!!   

Just heading off for my 2nd insem and then back to chill on the sofa - will speak more later.

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

MINI US           AMAZING - had goose bumps all over for you!!!!

Donna dearest         commiserations sweetheart

WW, Jovie and Fraggles thanks for the luck sweeties  

Woke up in the night with shooting pain on the right side; during the IUI procedure, I had pain from the cathetar and was worried as I knew my follicle was on the left, and didn't understand why doc had clearly proded the right hand side.  I think all the   this weekend may have further irritated the nick (there was blood after the procedure so clearly I got a little nick), as I was in pain last night and today am back in bed.....anyone had pain during or after the IUI??

Sending happy     to one and all,
Tutu
xxxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Tutu,

Sorry I can't say I had any pain after IUI, but I didn't bleed either.  Lets hope it's a good sign x
WW


----------



## kjames83

Hi girls,
Im new to this site so bit unclear on posting on here etc!
Anyways, i hope you are all well?
Im in Portsmouth and going for my IUI consult tomo(Tues) afternoon at QA with Karen to learn about the injections etc, so since i got Af Friday, i will hope to start next mth possibly, is that likely do you think?
Who's had IUI with Karen/Dr Golland, any successes yet?
Im excited, though worried ref the amount of time out i may need for work - eeeek!
Any successes or experiences would be great!
Thank you in advance xxx


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Hi Weasel

I think she just caught me with the catheter; quite annoying actually because its causing me discomfort now and also worrying me...its on the wrong side for good news (folli on the left) so not sure what to do....maybe i should ring the clinic, but they said at the time to take paracetamol but I havent done that as I am keeping my body as a temple  

   to you on the 2ww

x tutu


----------



## Weaselwife

Tutu,

I wouldn't worry, keep your body a temple!! I havent taken any medication, despite having a few headaches, I didn't reach for the pills.  Don't stress about it as that won't help the process.  Just relax and take it easy.

I'm testing Friday, possibly Sat depending on how I feel.  I'm not sure I want to deal with the news, good or bad and then have my usual nightmare Friday at work!

WW


----------



## kdb

Hi Kjames, welcome 

PompeyD who used to be on this thread is also from Portsmouth but she's in-between IUI and IVF. Not sure which clinic she is at but there's an FF Hampshire board here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=230.0 ... where I'm sure you'll find other girls with experience of the same clinic as you. They all seem to work differently, especially when it comes to waiting lists, so I can't help you with that unfortunately.

Don't worry too much about time off work - most clinics do scans early in the morning, and you'll probably only need 1-2 of those, then ideally a day off for the insemination but you could get away with just taking the morning off.

Good luck!


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Donna


----------



## savannahlu

Mini Us - congratulations. I'm so pleased for you. Gives us all that little bit of hope that this stuff sometimes works. All the best for your pregnancy.  

Donna - so sorry Donna. Don't give up. It'll happen when it's meant to.  

Hello kjames - welcome to the board.

Tut - In my humble opinion I think you should call your clinic and have them put your mind at ease. My clinic gives me pills to take for three days after insemination in case of any infection from the procedure. It's a precautionary move and I know not all doctors feel it is necessary, but if you do get any nicks then that medication should clear it up without harming anything else. Perhaps they could give you something preventative just in case. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini us congratulations! Wow, as savannahlu says give us all a much needed ray of hope!  Well done you!

Donna, so sorry  

KD did you have your scan today hun?

Tutu I've had a few cramps, more twinges and uncomfortable than bad pain though.

Well, that's me back on the 2WW merry-go-round!  

Jovi x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi kjames, sorry I can't help with the success story but I did have my IUIs at QA with Karen. You should be able to start on your next cycle, I had to wait an extra month but only because of Easter bank holidays. I usually had my first scan around day 3, then had scans on Monday, Wednesday & Friday mornings until trigger shot. Feel free to PM me if I can help with anything. Good luck hope I'm soon reading of your BFP   

  to Donna & Congratulations to mini us  

Lots of positive vibes for you all    


PompeyD


----------



## joeyrella

hi all 
   congratulations mini us
tutu - i had really bad pain for 2/3 days after my IUI, i literally couldn't stand up straight then all of a sudden it disappeared.  i had follicle reduction though so they had to go in there with a guided needle first.  i would take the pain killers, but if you get any other symptoms like a temperature then you might have an infection.  give the clinic a ring to put your mind at rest.
really sorry it was BFN donna  
hello and welcome new ladies azk and kjames 
   to our two week wait ladies
x x x x x x


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls,
Mini us - a huge congrats to you!!! 
tutu - I didn't have any pain immediately after IUI but 2/3 days later started to get more niggly cramps than pain but they lasted until AF came! 
Donna - really sorry bout ur BFN. Check with ur pct bout a minimum age as I'm only 28 and having IUI. 

Is anyone else feeling sick with their meds? I've felt sick most days for the past wk!! A week past fri while on 2ww I started to feel nausious the whole day and thought this could be a good sign, but had some spotting on Sat before Af arrived on the tue. Had a scan on Wed to make sure there were no follies left then started Clomid again on Wed and had my first gonal F injection on Sat. Well I still feel constantly sick! Woke up yesterday like I had a hangover (impossible without alcohol!!) and the only time I don't feel sick is when I'm eating! (good excuse I know but its true!) Also really tired this time and sleeping for between 10-12 hours each night! They doubled my dose of gonal f to 150iu but I felt sick before I even took my first! I know this can be a sign of OHSS but I have no pain! Anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## Huggies

Tutu - how are things now?  Sorry it looks like you got a nick during the procedure - I hope that calms down soon.  I haven't had any bleeding during IUI, so maybe you should call the clinic and tell them.  All the best for your 2ww   

azk - all the best for your 2ww.  I know 7 million doesn't sound that much on the scale of things - but remember, you only need one!!! Fingers crossed!!!

Sarah - all the best for your scan on Thursday - follie dance for you!!          

kjames - welcome to the board - lots of great girls here to share their experiences!! Good luck for this cycle  

WW - how are you doing hun?  Not long now till the big test day!!  Good LUCK!!!   

KD74 - how did you get on today?  Did your scan show growth?!!  Hope everything went okay!!

Jovi - I have officially started 2ww too - we can try and keep each other sane - all the best to you!!

xmasbaby - sorry you are feeling so ill on the meds - have you spoken with your clinic?  It does sound strange that you were getting this before you even started, but not sure how long the meds you are on stay in your system.  I hope you start feeling better soon!!

Well - another IUI journey over - 3 days of dildo cams, spectrums, and catheters - I must admit I am looking forward to keeping my vajayjay under wraps for a while now!!!     The 2ww insanity begins now!!! Good luck everyone.

Huggies
xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls,

just checking in to see how everyone is!

Xmas baby - i'm 22 and already had 2 rounds of IUI, i thought i was going to struggle with IVF requirement age back home but the age in my area is 22 onwards.

Good luck with all upcoming appointments/scans etc...

Love

Donna 
xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Huggies - wishing you    through the 2ww.  Now relax and don't think about it    

Donna - how are you today?  Did you re-test?  Still   for you!

Azk - Hi and welcome.  Good luck on the 2ww!  I'm nearing the end of mine, and the 2nd week it does drag!

KD74 and Sarah - good luck on the scans, let us know what's going on.

Kjames - Don't worry about the time off work, as already said, most scans are early in the morning, I am usually home/at work well before I usually am!  

Jovi - hope the 2ww is a 

Me - It's Tuesday, I have decided to test Friday (assuming no AF by then).  Doesn't the last week drag!

WW


----------



## Mini Us

Morning...brought you good news yesterday and bringing you bad news today. Started spotting yesterday evening and bleeding heavily today so we're guessing it's an early miscarriage. Got a GP appt in about an hour to confirm one way or another


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi WW - nah didn't need too. Killer AF pains this morning and it arrived. Just looking forward to next treatment when i go home now

Mini Us - oh no!   

xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Mini Us - I   it's not early MC.  That's knocked me for six, how can these things happen to people who dearly want a child.  Thoughts with you x

Donna - Again, so sorry, I was so hopeful it would turn into a positive.

Heavens above send us some good news!!

WW


----------



## Guest

Mini Us, so sorry sweetie, it's such a cruel thing to happen     xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

WW - I wasn't to hopeful so i'm ok. Really bad cramp today, feels like my tummy is going to pop! 

I hope Mini Us receives good news at docs..

xx


----------



## Tama

Oh no Mini Us I'm   that everything is okay for you hun     

I'll be back in a bit gotta get my porridge cooked and eaten before all the little ones turn up for the school shop   (I work at a boarding school and I have a wonderful little shop so the children can buy toys and stationary   )

Tx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning all,

Mini Us - Aw babes I don't know what to say I'm so sorry, this world is so cruel and it makes no sense that good people get hurt. Thinking of you and your DH. 

Donna - Hope you're bearing up ok petal. 

Huggies - Thanks for the follie dance, let's hope they're doing what they're meant to do. Just want to get on with it now, all this waiting is so tiring. Keep strong for the 2WW  

Hi to all you other lovley ladies, hope all is well.

I'm ok bit tired as I worked a 13 hour day yesterday. Took the last Clomid last night, role on Thursday and the scan.

Big   to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Oh Mini Us, what a terrible shock for you and DP   Sending you lots of  from us all xoxoxo


----------



## Huggies

Mini Us - NOOOOOOO!!!!     So sorry honey - I really hope the doc can tell you different, but we are all here if you need us.  

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Mini us - hope you are okay sweetie still   for you  

Okay me posting coming up.....Bourn Hall called...there is a cancellation appointment tomorrow morning at 9am.............and they have given it to us   She said she remembered my lovely letter and so she called me, sooooooooooo glad I did a nice covering letter begging to be called if there was ever a cancellation. I just hope the lady that cancelled got her  and that's why she didn't need the appointment   I know this doesn't mean we'll start tx before Xmas but it's 2 weeks and 1 day early and as I'm due af in 7 days I'm   that we'll be told we can start tx next week!!

Sorry ladies I'm just so excited


----------



## Huggies

Tama - that is amazing news!!! Fantastic, so chuffed for you!!!    
I really hope you can get started straight away!!!!   

Best of luck tomorrow and let us know how you get on!!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Huggies   I can't stop smiling. I know it's just the first step but it just feels so good to be doing something. xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Tama,  That's wonderful news!  I know how you feel, are you doing    dances? It's great to have a date and be in the "process".  Fingers crossed you can start tx asap!

WW


----------



## Tama

Thanks WW I've had a couple of    moments since the call   I've had a niggling pain in my ovaries all day so trying not to over do the   as that seems to set it off. No idea what it is too late in cycle for ov and I'm not taking any drugs for tx so no idea whats going on.....maybe ovaries knew they'd be looked at tomorrow before I did and are doing their own     How are you?


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies

Tamsin Yay!! I am so pleased for you honey.      I really know how much this means to you. Really hoping you'll be able start next cycle   

Mini us, I am so sorry hon   

Donna, Sorry about the bfn lovely  

Hi to everyone else- hope your all ok.

As for me- Think its going to be a bfn for me. Have been spotting on and off since sat but is much worse today- I can feel the   is on her way. Have also been very naughty and tested today (2 days early)      and it was a  
So fairly conclusive evidence.       

We are off to norfolk tomorrow to go and lick our wounds- bring on round 2! 

Love
Daisy


----------



## Weaselwife

Tama honey, with all the  this month, you may end up with a natural  - wouldn't that be a shocker!!! Do let us know how your appointment goes. It's good when your polite prayers are answered 

Daisy - Naughty girl testing early! Don't give up hope. I'm testing Friday (is that when you are "officially" due to test?)
No to AF!!! [fly]  [/fly]

I'm doing fine - had a long weekend, and back at work today (which feels like a Mon), but infact it's Tues. I should test on Friday. I know Friday is a really busy day for me, so I was going to put it off until Sat, but I won't be able to wait. No sign of AF yet and not hormonal at all. What will be will be 

WW


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Mini Us


----------



## Tama

Thanks Daisy   I'm sending all the     I can your way sweetie and   that it was too early for testing. Maybe it's a late implanter    I really, really want this to be a +ve for you hun. If you need to chat I'm always round for you.    Hope Norfolk is lovely and that you and dh have a lovely break xxx ....just seen your txt will reply xxx

WW lots of luck for Friday     xxx DH and I have been like crazy   this month but I guess after all this time I never let myself think that it could happen. I'll be running naked, screaming 'I've got a BFP' through the streets if it did happen   xx

x


----------



## Fraggles

HI All

Mini Us, I am gutted for you, doesn't Auntie Flo realise we all want her to bugger off to exile not to be seen for a long long time. I am so sorry and lots of hugs.

Tama great news about that cancellation, good luck.

Donna sorry about your news, lots of hugs.

Budgie, my testing buddy, how are you doing??

Fraggles x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

girls, i feel alone right now! Had a drink for the first time in one month and feel soooo alone...

Love and best wishes to everyone

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Donna Love, I am so thinking of you, sorry I am not there with you, my heart goes out to you.

I know it isn't the same but we are all here for you and rooting for you.

Lots and lots of love

Fraggles xxxx - Big group hug coming your way - hope it reaches you x


----------



## Weaselwife

Donna    you are not alone.  We are all here and will help you through.  You've had one of those days where everything has hit.  Hopefully you will be home soon.  Is DH there to put his arm around you?

Take care
WW


----------



## Guest

Donna, extra special   for you sweetie xxx


----------



## Huggies

Donna - huge hugs - is hubby with you?  Lots of virtual hugs coming your way!!


----------



## Mini Us

Hey everyone...thanks for all you lovely words. Sat at the hospital today, I knew that when I get a chance to log on that there would be lots of words of hope and comfort.

So we went to the GP this morning and got immediately referred to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital. Got there and saw loads of women with bumps which was really hard knowing we may not be getting that far this time round. Nurse was very lovely and sent us to get a blood test and scan. Blood results showed that although the HCG level was more than in someone who isn't pregnant; it was less than would be detected by HPT which means that the level had decreased since positive result yesterday further indicating early miscarriage. TMI - I also started clotting while I was there and the nurse said that is to be expected during miscarriage and could go on for a few days.

We're both feeling a bit numb now. So happy yesterday and so sad today, very emotionally exhausting. However, we really appreciate all the support, it means a lot to us.

Mini-Us

PS: Sorry for the lack of personals.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini us   I am so sorry for you both hun    Take care and we're here when you need us, it's just so sad and unfair.

Donna   for you too

Take care everyone, catch up properly tomorrow
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Tama, sorry hun I forgot so thrilled you have your appointment      here's hoping you get to start this month, the timing is sounding pretty good!  Lots of luck, looking forward to hearing how you got on   x


----------



## Huggies

Mini Us - So sorry girl - what a day you must have had.  Can't believe that you have had to go through the high and the low within 24hrs.  I hope you and hubby can get through this together.

Thinking of you both.

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## savannahlu

Mini Us - that's just heartbreaking news. I'm so sorry you're going through this pain. I hope you stay strong and don't give up. It's gonna happen for you  

Donna - you might be miles away from home physically, but we're all sitting next to you mentally. You're not alone. Hang in there, it'll get better soon.  

To everyone else, hope you're doing fine wherever you are in your cycle   Goodnight Ladies.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls,

sorry for the drunken rant last night! thanks so much for your kinds words though, it really helped.

Mini Us - i'm so sorry, how awful!  

Donna
xxx


----------



## rach66

Hi,
I jsut popped on to say thanks for the support ealier in the week. Fran - i shall come and find you in the inbetweenies - thanks for the link.

Mini us - so, so sorry for what you've had to go through. That really is the extremes of emotion isn't it.           I hope you're looking after yourself.

Donna - i'm sorry about your result to. Have some big old       's yourself too.

rach xx


----------



## Guest

Yes come and join us Rach    xxx


----------



## savannahlu

I'm halfway through the 2ww and I have a headcold. Does anyone know if it's ok to take Lemsips? I'm wary about taking anything but dunno how much longer I can hold off!!


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure savannahlu, maybe post a question to the pharmacist, they'll know for sure if it's ok, hope you feel better soon   xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=449.0


----------



## savannahlu

Thanks, I'll try that. I phoned my clinic to ask but I keep getting the answermachine.


----------



## Weaselwife

Savannahlu, I wouldn't take anything if I was you.  Steam your face, drink lots of water and go to bed.  Sorry you don't feel too well.  WW


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Dear Girls,

Mini-us and Donna, sending you love love love    I'm so sorry to hear for you.  Mini-us, I know just how you feel sweetheart   having had 4 m/c's myself.  Please be kind to yourself and try to spoil yourself.

Im fine; 10 days to go until blood test....resting, waiting, trying not to think..

Tutu xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning all,

Off to the hospital at 12noon for my 1st scan, hope those follies have done what they're meant to, fingers crossed I get my first IUI tomorrow.

Hope everyone's ok? Big hug to you all.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Tama

Morning  

KD - best of luck for today       Let us know how you get on xx

Scaralooloo - best of luck for the scan today hun    x

Tutu- sending you loads of    Hope you're okay xx

savannahlu - I would just take paracetamol (that is what I was told to take by my dr) but do double check. Hot lemon and honey is good and so is the steaming idea. Hope you feel better soon xxx

Shemonkey - hiya hun   How are you? xxx

Rach - hope you are okay   xx

WW - how are things with you? Hope you're okay xx

Donna - hope you are okay sweetie   x

Mini us- sending you loads of      Thinking of you xx

Fraggles - hiya. How are you? Hope you're well xx

Huggies - hello. How's you? xx

Jovi - Hiya hun, you okay? xx

Hippychicky - how are you? Hope everything is okay xx

Daisy - Hope you're having a lovely time in Norfolk with your dh. I'm still   that the result is +ve for you     xxxx

AFM we had the appointment yesterday, Bourn Hall is very posh! We got the tour, I then had to wee in a cup   get weighed and measured before waiting to see the doctor. She was like a ray of sunshine   What a lovely lady, very chatty, helpful and kind. As we got seen early my af is due next weeks so......drum roll......  we can start next week   We've been given 75iu of Gonal-f to take once a day from cd3. We'll then have scans from cd7 everyother day before insem, there was some gel on the prescription as well as the hCG injection but not sure what that is for, any ideas? She said as we live over an hour away we could take the drugs with us so we don't have to drive all the way back. Finally we are moving again. I'm keeping myself in check and not getting carried away but we are doing something   So that's it in a nut shell. 

Hope everyone is okay.

T xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Hi all,

I was naughty.  I tested today.  The clinic has said in theory, I would get a realistic result 14 days from the trigger.  I've been having AF pains, so I'd already planned in my head a skiing holiday in January and a good drink this weekend.  I just wanted to confirm.  So I tested, waited 30 seconds (I have no patience), saw the control line and binned it.  Yep, all ready for a drink this weekend, didn't feel too numb at the negative....
Something drove me to check the bin just before I left for work, and to my surprise there were two lines - a  .      
I don't think I've taken it in yet !!  Going to test again tomorrow just to double check.  I think I'm not getting over excited as it's early days.  I'm a bit emotionless at the moment!   

WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi WW, have been thinking about you. Congrats!! I'd say that was defo a BFP! Keep us posted.

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Donna - thanks, I'm all confused.  Didn't really expect it.  Will see what the test shows tomorrow and Sat (and I'll prob keep testing!)
Proof that IUI works!!  Now I have to keep my little bean - that''s the bit that scares me!

Tama - sorry honey, in all my   I forgot to say WHOOP WHOOP!!! Sounds like it's full steam ahead for you - I'm so over the moon, happy with silver stripes for you!!!    for you x


----------



## Tama

WW - OMG OMG        Keep us posted on how many pee sticks you get through, they'll all be    xx

Thanks hun I'm excited and your news makes that even more real xx


----------



## Pickle19

Hi,

I'm new to this thread so apologies if this isn't the right spot to post, but I'm getting really anxious!

We've been TTC for 4 years now, I'm fine but DH has severe male facter of 0% motility (unexplained). We've had 3 rounds of IVF with ICSI, one of which I got pregnant on but then miscarried. With advice from our clinic we're now doing IUI with donor sperm.

I had 2 great eggs they said, and had the insemination yesterday afternoon - although they only said to lie down for 5 mins then I had to rush back to work which was a 20min fast walk, so I think I'm stuffed on the lie for 15mins rule!

Anyway, my real worry is the clinic said to have sex today to help the egg get to the sperm (didn't really undertsand that bit). But we tried this morning but the pressure was too much for poor DH and he couldn't...sorry but TMI coming up...I did manage to have an orgasm though. Now he's out for the rest of the day and not back till late tonight. I guess I need to know have we ruined our chances by not having sex afterwards? how important is it?

If anyone can reassure me, I'd be soo grateful!

Thanks x


----------



## savannahlu

WW- massive congratulations. That's wonderful news.   

Hi to everyone else. Sorry no time for anymore as I'm rushing of to work.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello WW

Really pleased for you....sending posative vibes you way.... , xx


----------



## Huggies

WW - OMG!!! WOOP WOOP!!!!!            - so how do you feel? Any symptoms at this early stage!! So delighted for you and wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months!!! 

Tama - CONGRATULATIONS too on getting started right away - that is amazing news and really happy for you.  All the best for the start of your tx!!   

savannahlu - how are you feeling today?  Hope your head cold has started to disappear.  I had a really bad headache last night and took one paracetemol which I was told is okay in the 2ww and pregnancy.

Tutu - how are you coping with your 2ww?  I hope the next 10 days fly by - I am 2 days behind you!!!   

Sarah - how did your scan go?  I hope you had some big juicey follies and get to go ahead with IUI tomorrow.  All the best!!!   

Pickle19 - Hello - and welcome!!  First of all, I could have written your post myself 2 days ago.  I had IUI on Monday and we decided to have sex Tuesday am too to take advantage of the whole situation.  My hubby struggled - he was in a rush, was thinking about work and it just didn't happen. I wasn't angry as I know he just felt the pressure after having given 2 sperm donations the previous two mornings!!  In my head it would have been a boost, but I really thought that the IUI would suffice and I had all the sperm I need in there!!    (fingers crossed).

MiniUs - how are you honey?

Donna - how are you feeling?

beanie_1 - how are things for you?

Kd74, Hippychicky, Jovi, Fraggles, Shemonkey, rach, & Daisy - how are you all?

All well with me, not having any symptoms so far.... only 4DPO though!!     I had a very vivid dream last night though that I had a baby girl - don't remember being pregnant or actually giving birth, just remember how delighted I was.....I then went on to dream about how my dad was up doing the night feeds for me and when I went to get my gorgeous baby he had turned into a boy - but he was called Claire!!!  

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Pickle19 - Welcome   So sorry for everything you have been through. I have only just started my IUI journey so I don't really have an answer for you but I'm sure that the IUI is enough and I can't see that you've ruined your chances. Everyone on this thread are amazing and I'm sure that you'll soon have lots of lovely answer like the one from Huggies. I'm sure that having the 5 minutes will be just fine, after all the    had a taxi ride to the destination so they are in the right place for the get go. We are all here if you need to chat, rant or if you just need a   xxx

Huggies -   dreams are odd things. I have to say I've been having really vivid baby dreams too!!! The last one I was in this car, not my car or dh car, very very pg and went into labour. I got out of the car and just had the baby right there at the side of the road. TMI coming up......I remember putting my hand down 'there' and I could feel the head. I woke up with a jump and was very   for a couple of minutes until I realised it was a dream!!! Maybe it's a very good sign! How you feeling anyways? xx

It's odd but I can't wait to start jabbing myself   xx


----------



## Pickle19

Huggies - hooray I'm not the only one! I think the thing I'm struggling with is an explanation of why they encourage you to have sex afterwards? In our case the sperm can't swim, so no amount of sex is going to get any more up there! (we used a sperm donor for our IUI) But if they say have sex because the whole process helps create good hormones to make the egg come down (forgive my pitiful biology knowledge!) then it would help us. Don't suppose anyone told you?

Tamma -thanks for your reassurance, you always think of these questions once you've left the clinic and start to panic! Good luck with your appointment too, fingers crossed

x


----------



## Huggies

Tama -    its crazy how these dreams affect us - I woke up and was so disappointed when I couldn't go and pick up my baby boy Claire!!!     I am feeling good thanks - always positive on the first week, but that will no doubt dwindle as we move into next week!  Have fun jabbing yourself!!  

Pickle19 - I remember them telling me that I can carry on as normal in terms of sex and it is safe to do so after IUI - they didn't tell me I SHOULD, if you know what I mean!!  I am now worried that I maybe haven't done enough - but it all about the 'what if's' and we shouldn't drive ourselves crazy    about it.  Plus I was really sore and not feeling great after my IUI and I must admit, sex was farthest from my mind at that time!!   

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

WW - OMG that is brilliant news, I am so happy for you. It's given me a positive lift that this process can and will work! Here's to you and your growing bean   

Tama - Brilliant news for you to, full steam ahead now 

Huggies - I've been having weird dreams as well lately, none of which make any sense. I did chuckle at your baby boy being called Claire 

Welcome Pickle19, sorry for everything you've been through.It's not easy is it! I can't really give advice as I haven't had my first IUI yet so haven't a clue what to expect!

Had my scan today, follicles weren't big enough  so no IUI for me tomorrow. The biggest one was on left ovary and it was between 11 & 12 and there was another one on my right ovary that was about 10. Got to go back in for another scan on Tuesday and hopefully they'll have done some growing by then if not they'll trick my body into ovulating with injections and they'll do IUI on Wednesday. So got to wait a few more days, getting impatient now.

Hi to everyone else.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Pickle19

Scaralooloo - thanks for the kind words, I've been tying myself in knots so I've decided to stop stressing, and just sit back and enjoy the wait. What will be will be! 

Don't worry about the follies, I'm sure they'll start responding and get to a good size for the IUI. Sending you lots of positive vibes  

x


----------



## Weaselwife

Pickle19 - don't worry.  Our consultant said we could  but not that we should.  We didn't - infact DH said he didn't want to disrupt anything, he was also looking forward to a rest!  
I must say, all the diet things I have done - pineapple, brazil nuts, healthy diet, no aerobic exercise, but I've had MEGA stress workwise, had late nights, lifted heavy things and today I got a   (done 3 tests today now!)  Hoping my bean sticks and holds on tight 

Wishing you lots of      
WW


----------



## Scaralooloo

Pickle19 - It's so easy to stress though when something means so much to you and much harder to just relax about it all. I have my positive days   and my black moods  . Lots of       coming your way.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Tama

WW I'm so pleased for you hun   Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

As I'm officially starting IUI next week does anyone have anything to recommend? I eat healthy foods (sometimes slip and have pizza and the odd bar of chocolate   ) , eat my 4 brazil nuts a day, drink the pineapple juice, take supplements, dh takes supplements, I do exercise but not too much high impact and have cut out alcohol.....anything else

While I'm on a roll with questions does anyone on hear have high blood pressure? I had mine taken yesterday and it was high again, it's been high on and off for the last year or so. They said I should be taking blood pressure meds but I'm worried this will harm my tx and baby (when we get to that stage). Any advise on this would be great  

Thanks

Txx


----------



## kdb

*WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!!!!!!!!! I am SOOOOOOOOOOO thrilled for you and your DH!* Woo hooooooooo!

[fly]        [/fly]
[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## Tama

Hiya KD - how did today go hun? Hope it went okay   x


----------



## Guest

Fab news that you're starting next week Tama     Really hope it works for you lovely     The gel is progesterone and the HSG is your trigger shot to bring on ovulation.............masses of luck hunny     xxx


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey - thanks hun   Do I take it that the gel is for my lady bits Lovely   How's you? 

Can I just have a scream..............one of the teachers is in my office with her 3 month old baby and now they have just left him with me...................................


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations weasel


----------



## kdb

Tamsin - yippeeeee you are back on the ol' wagon!       All sorted with your meds already too!  No idea what the gel might be - is it instead of alcohol wipes?  I think you're all sorted on the diet and exercise.  Protein is good for egg quality - so lean white meat, eggs, full-fat dairy, etc.  My only tip on the injections is to take the pen out of the fridge 5 mins before you inject, otherwise the solution will be cold and could sting when you inject.  Re; blood pressure meds - I would post on the Ask a Nurse thread.

Daisy sweetie - hope you're enjoying Norfolk  

Pickle - welcome!   Please don't worry about the sex.  As the others have said, most clinics encourage it just for extra 'insurance' but in cases of severe male factor I can't see why they'd suggest it.  When I was questioning the timing of IUI my cons pointed out that lesbians get pg with IUI and they only get one shot per cycle!  I have read that orgasm can help move the sperm towards the egg, but not the other way around?    The egg moves down the tubes of its own accord thanks to tiny little hairs in the tubes shuffling it along.  As for lying down for 15 mins - at my clinic it's only 10 mins   Good luck for the 2ww    We are cycle buddies  

Sarah - I was in the same position as you last week... no progress from CD6 to CD8 and even CD10 wasn't looking great.  But then things picked up!  I'm sure you'll get some good news on Tuesday xoxo

How's everyone else doing?  

Thanks for the good luck ladies - basting is all done... not quite as I expected because they couldn't find my cervix (no joke).  Eventually after 20 mins of prodding with various speculums (ooooowwwwww) they found it, then two attempts to get the catheter in and finally at 12:40pm the swimmers were sent on their merry way.  They took a pic on the ultrasound so I could see the 'flash' when the sperm were released   Approx 41 million of them @ 99% motility so DH did himself proud.  Now officially on the 2w+2dw (they're making me wait 16 days to test!).

(T - just saw your post - lap it up!  Give him a cuddle!  My acupuncturist gave me a hold of his 8 month old daughter this morning as a good luck charm!)

Who is next to test??!


----------



## lizzybet

WW - fab news   hoping your bean is nice and sticky!

Been reading but not writing much for ages, I'm 7 days into TX and I don't really feel anything, Baseline scan is 26/11/09 but I haven't had any sort of bleed yet and I was told to expect one - do you think anything is working?

I don't think I have got any symptoms although DP disagrees and says I have been more 'sensitive' to things!! and I did get shouted at at work and have to walk off and burst into tears when I got round the corner (not good in my job!  )

Is anything going on in there!


----------



## HippyChicky

Hope everyone is well.

Weaselwife, fingers crossed your BFP is sticking around for 9 months.

I'm off to the clinic tomorrow for a scan in preparation for round 3. Going a few days earlier than normal (day 10 would be Sunday and Monday would be too late) so fingers crossed I have a few follies growing nicely.


----------



## Tama

Best of luck for tomorrow Hippychicky     xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Thanks Tama xx


----------



## savannahlu

Huggies, did you know that paracetamol is sold in the US, only they call it Tylenol!!! Everybody's heard of Tylenol. I can't believe I didn't know that. Why didn't I know that??!!  Anyway, I'm plodding on without medication. I made vegetable soup instead.It's just a headcold, nothing serious. Lots of swine flu round here and I'm paranoid about getting that. What brand of multi-vitamin do you take as I cant seem to find any that dont have Vit A in them?

Tama, all the best for your treatment.

Good luck Hippy chick.

Hang in there, Scaralooloo.


----------



## Huggies

Sarah - don't worry too much at this stage about your follies - they will continue to grow until Tuesday - what CD are you on?  I was on CD12 when I was first scanned and low and behold mine were ready - had to take trigger that night and then had IUI the following day.  Good luck for Tuesday!!!   

Tama - this month and I have stuck to a strict daily regime of fresh pineapple, watermelon and a few brazil nuts a day.  I also cut right back on exercise and haven't been to the gym for 2 weeks (gosh that will be hard to get back into), I also took 2 days off work for IUI so I really could relax and put my feet up and was able to pass the hours watching chick flicks!!!  No experience with high blood pressure, sorry!! 

KD74 - delighted it is all over for you now!!  What a carry on you had - I hope you are not too sore   and are resting up now!!! Good job on hubbys counts as well - that is really good!!  All the best for your 2ww + 2 days!!!  

lizzybet - what tx are you 7 days into?  Are you waiting on AF before baseline scan?  Sorry, still getting used to the lingo myself.  

Hippychicky - All the best tomorrow honey - follie dance for you!!!           

savannahlu - yes finally made the connection between tylenol and paracetemol - but have so much paracetemol that my mum keeps bringing over for me, I haven't had to buy tylenol yet!!    I take CVS own brand prenatal vitamins, I am sure I checked and they either don't contain Vitamin A, or contain a very small dose.  I am also on the Omega fish oil capsules (also bought at CVS - Nature's Bounty) as recommended by my doc.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

WW fantastic news, many congratulations!!!     

Kd - welcome to 2WW madness       

Huggies  

Good luck for scan hippychicky

Tama wishing you the very best for your upcoming treatment, really pleased you can get to go sooner than planned  

Must dash ladies but hello everyone else, need to get to my bed!

Love & hugs
Jovi x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

Miserable day in London today  

KD74 - Thanks for the message. I had the same problem yesterday in the scan she couldn't find my left ovary, she was pressing on my tummy and the dildocam was being pushed in all sorts of directions. I think she thought I was made of plasticine!!! Hope the next 2 weeks wizz by for you.  

Savannahlu - I'm hanging in alright, feeling pretty positive about everything. Nothing more I can do for my follies, I shall just keep   for them to grow.

Huggies - Hope you're well? I'm probably being really dim but I'm not sure what you mean when you say what CD am I on? 

Hello to everyone else. Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Pickle19

WW - firstly CONGRATULATIONS!! it's so good to hear the positive stories. You're gonna do great, I bet your bean is super sticky and bedding down nicely. Good luck with your first scan.

KD - thanks for the biology lesson, I'm ashamed to admit my knowledge of the inner workings is pitiful! In the end we did manage to have  last night, so hopefully that helps - at the very least it gives you good vibes and settles your mind to boot! Now just hoping I ovulate in the next day or so before they all get too sleepy! When are you testing? mine's Friday 4th...and counting. Seriously, how impressive is your DH?  44million is out of this world!

Scaralooloo -everything happens in it's own time, so stay positive and I'm sure your body will get there. Sending you lots of positive vibes    . CD means your cycle day, I think you start counting from day one of your period. My clinic said doing IUI on day 9-10 was quite early and they like to start anything from day 10/11 so I'm sure you're fine - it also depends on how long your cycle normally is.

All I can do is wait now, feel okay actually, boobs v sore but that's about it. Bring on test day!

Cathie x


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASEL                    
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! WOOOOO HOOOOOOOO YEEEEEEEEEHAH! Well done well done well done!        sticky sticks your little bean of love!

Hi Kd, Pickle welcome, Huggies, Tama, Hippy, Daisy, She- , Scaralooloo, Donna, Mini-Us,
Big love to you all girls     .  We're on our way up to bonnie Scotland for a long-planned b'day party which will be cool, but you know how it is, on da wagon, can't excercise, can't do much at all really  ...Still will take mind away from the ticking clock.  2ww going ok, thanks Huggies, very excited that you are 2 days behind me; don't feel anything really do you?  Keep thinking twinges in uterus, boob pain but not more than normal me thinks....a week tomorrow to go until test day.....

Big love to one and all and enjoy this rainy weekend; Weasel again, CONGRATS!!!!!

Love Tutu
xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Cathy - OMG I am so dim yes of course CD means cycle day, obvious when you think about it. I vary between 28 -30. I'm feeling pretty positive at the moment about it all, just a little impatient! Hope your wait whizzes by  

Tutenkhamoun - Have a fabby time up in Scotland at your party   where abouts are you going? I'm from the North East orginally, going up at Christmas for 2 weeks can't wait!

I've just been shopping in my lunch break and spent a fortune on myself, courtesy of my Debenhams store card. Bought a nice dress from Phase Eight, some new shoes a belt and 2 tops....whoops!!! Better sneak those bags through the door tonight   

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Sarah
xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls,

CONGRATS WW!!!!!!! It gives all us IUI girls faith in IUI!!! Wishing you a healthy 9 months! 

Hi to everyone else hope ur all doing good! Hope all u 2WW aren't too anxious!

Had my CD11 scan today and the double dose of meds must have worked coz I've got a 2.2cm, a 1.7cm and a 1.5cm!   Trigger shot tomorrow and IUI on Monday! I've seen a few of u mention pineapple juice and brazil nuts on here, can someone tell me what this is for please and when u should be eating/drinking it! Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Xmasbaby - pineapple juice and brazil nuts are good for implantation and lining so having a few nuts and a glass of pineapple juice or fresh pineapple is good about this time in your cycle. KD always has wonderful answers and I'm sure she'll be able to say it better than me  

Hope everyone is okay. Have lovely weekends   I'm off to have a naughty pizza for my dinner  

Tx


----------



## Scotsgirlie

hi girls - apologies for the lack of personals but feeling a bit   so only popping on.  Now I know the    will be at my door any minute but I crumbled and tested this morning.    I have been feeling a bit aunt flo-ey but no bleed yet so I know there is still hope (OTD is Monday) but think unlikely.  14 days after IUI is actually tomorrow and otd is 16 dpiui.  I'm kind of ok - wasn't really expecting it to work first time but still  

Congrats to all those with    and hugs to those   .


----------



## Huggies

Scotsgirlie - so sorry hun!!     huge hugs.  I am not surprised you crumbled, I am telling myself I will wait till OTD blood test (a week on Monday) but who knows - it drives us insane.  I pray there is still hope that things could change for you - so sending some positive energy your way   

Tama - I had naughty pizza for my lunch today - so good, but felt bad afterwards!!     Hope you have a great weekend.

xmasbaby81 - Congrats on those follies!!       .  All the best for your shot tomorrow and IUI on Monday.  I have been eating fresh pineapple chunks, watermelon and a few brazil nuts on a daily basis  - also because I read it on here!!  

Sarah - Well done on the shopping - I did that on Tuesday as I had a day off after IUI - blue suede heels and new skinny jeans!!! (hoping that soon I won't have to fit into them)!!  Glad you are feeling positive - that can only help matters.

Tutu - Have a fab time in my home country - only 4 weeks till I go back home and party with all my friends and family (sis is getting married) and I would love to be taking home a little something extra!!!  I feel very little so far - TMI but I had a lot of white, creamy discharge today, to the point where if I stood up it just came out - need to practice my pelvic floor exercises I think.  To be honest, I haven't had sore boobs since I started treatment 5 months ago !!!

Pickle19, Sarah, & Jovi - have fab weekends girlies!!!

I am so excited about my 90 minute full body massage tomorrow - the woman has worked with a lot of women who have had fertility treatment and she is going to use acutonics healing, singing bowls, reiki, etc and I can't wait!!!  I am going to try and imagine that I am pregnant all the way through!!    

Love to you all
Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## kdb

Tama you make me laugh    I had naughty pizza for dinner last night.  Yummy!

Xmas - Well done on those follies!!!!!!!!!!  As the other girls have said, the Brazil nuts are good for all-round health and the pineapple could help with implantation.  On the nuts you only need two per day, and no more than 6-8, throughout your cycle.  They're a great source of selenium and will help your DH's swimmers too!

To be honest the jury is still out on the pineapple... fresh pineapple and juice that is not-from-concentrate contains bromelain which is an anti-inflammatory / thins the blood.  So, you would only want it on the day of ovulation and the following 5-6 days.  (Implantation is estimated 5-10 days past ovulation.)

However, the other side of the coin is that bromelain in large doses can cause uterine contractions, which is not something you want!  I read that you would need to eat 7 pineapples to ingest enough bromelain to have this effect, so I think a glass a day or a 1/4 pineapple a day for 6-7 days wouldn't do any harm and will count towards your five a day  

Totally up to you what to do... have a google and decide.  I am on my second cycle with fresh pineapple but no BFP yet so I can't give you concrete evidence that the pineapple or even the nuts for that matter 'work'!

xoxo


----------



## PollyD

Hi I'm new to this part of the site. Had IUI last year and after BFN decided I couldn't go thro it all again. However, one yr later and a stone lighter I want to give it a go.  
Just took my period yest so went to clinic today to collect spray, startin that in the morn. As its weekend, I can't ask nurse but does anyone know if it is twice a day or once, I can't remember?
Me and DH are on absolute health drive for next few wks. Need loads of fingers crossed!    
Thanks.


----------



## Weaselwife

Scotsgirlie - honey, feeling for you.  The last couple of days are a real struggle.  I tested early too, so don't beat yourself up about that.  Could it be that you had a diff trigger to me, meaning you should test on day 16?  I stay   for you.  It can work 1st time but if it doesn't "your" time is out there somewhere...just believe that.  

xmasbaby81 - Follitastic      .  Keep away from sharp objects after the trigger - I threw something at DH   Remember to lie there for 1-15 after IUI and drink your pineapple juice.

Tama - enjoy that lovely pizza as when you start your tx you will be   trying to eat the right thing!  I've just thrown a load of pineapple chunks and yogurt down my throat and really fancied a cheesecake!

Huggies - skinny jeans hoping you won't fit into them - that is reverse psychology!  Oh your massage sounds lovely!  I'm off for a facial tomorrow (yep checked which oils they are using and safe for preg)

Tutu - Thank you for your big parade    There's so much good will on this sight it's so encouraging.  Have a bonny time in Scotland.  I had a Hen party to go to on my 2ww - maybe there's going to be a trend with parties and 2ww =      for your 2ww

Jovi - thanks for your wishes honey.  Hope the 2ww is going well.     for you.  Keep positive  x

Kd - hi, hope you are holding up well on your 2ww.  I know you are staying healthy, listening to your bod.  

Girlies, I know I have missed a lot of people but I'm very tired....this board moves so fast I bet there are now a couple of new replies! 

I'm doing well, a little crampy when I stand up or do things like load the washing machine     Eating well - infact too much!  Do I have to leave this site now??  I can still pop in can't I! 

To all of you on the 2ww, on the 2nd cycle, 3rd cycle, waiting for the 1st cycle, feeling down, feeling hopeful:
 DO happen with IUI.  And you WILL all see that line on the P stick someday - it's amazing!  I    that Christmas brings us the presents we so desire...and we all know that no amount of money could buy those presents.  xxx

Night all.
WW


----------



## kdb

Huggies - your shopping sounds fab! Totally agree though, would rather be out buying maternity clothes  Enjoy your massage!

Scots - I have been thinking about you the last couple of days - good to hear from you sweetpea  Do test again on Monday, you never know   

Hi Pickle - I'm due to test on the 5th, a day after you! We can slowly go  together!

Hippy - how did you get on today?

Hellooooo and Happy Weekend to everyone else.  Hope none of you who are in the UK are affected by the floods? Am so glad this week is over and done with; it was rubbish work-wise and I don't think missing out on the gym due to tx has helped my state of mind! Think I'll drag DH out for a walk tomorrow - rain, hail or shine.

Hi Polly - Welcome!! Just saw your post - I've not used the spray before but is it for down-regging? One of the girls who is now on the in-betweenies thread also had to down-reg between each cycle - if you post on there one of them will reply with an answer  Here is the link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208884.0


----------



## kdb

Hello WW lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  No, don't leave us yet!!  You can keep lurking - you've brought lots of  and  to the thread.  We are thrilled TO BITS for you... but we'll miss you


----------



## Pickle19

Hey KD that's brilliant, no testing early now  , it's so nice to go mental with someone else! 

Although I'm already starting to go a little  , the nurse mentioned that you should ovulate approx 45hrs after the booster shot (Pregnyl), but I'm now 85hrs past the shot and still no ovulation. 

I'm using the wee sticks to detetct a surge and nothing yet. No idea if the progesterone pessaries (twice a day) would negatively affect the sticks, but I'm getting a bit stressed that I haven't ovualted yet and the sperm are gonna die waiting! I had the IUI on Wed at 4pm, so by this afternoon it's been 3 days.

Urgh, why is every step such a minefield?!
x


----------



## lizzybet

Huggies said:


> lizzybet - what tx are you 7 days into? Are you waiting on AF before baseline scan? Sorry, still getting used to the lingo myself.


I had Gonapeptyl injection 12th Nov, Baseline due 26th Nov, AF arrived this morning  always seems to bring her to visit! so I am a bit more relaxed now as things are 'as expected'.

Has anyone else had a monster appetite during DR, I have been starting on my butties at about 11am and snacking when I get in from work - all healthy of course!.... then having a big tea. Im doing a lot less exercise than usual at the mo so would expect my body to need less calories - perhaps I've just become a greedy guts??

Can't keep up with personals as the site is so busy but definitely feeling a big    running through the gang...


----------



## kdb

Hi Pickle - disregard the OPKs!    The HCG in the Pregnyl trigger shot does the job of your natural LH surge to ensure ovulation happens.

Ovulation occurs 24-48 hours after trigger which is why most IUIs are scheduled for around 36 hours post-trigger.  (With male factor it may be scheduled a bit earlier.)  This gives a window of about 12 hours either side, because eggs survive for 12-24 hours after ov.  Washed sperm survive for 6-12 hours.

OPKs detect LH and it's possible you didn't have a natural surge.  I didn't -- I had bloods done the day of the my last scan (two days pre-basting) and my LH was only 1.97 and a 'surge' is 20 or more!  Just for fun I tried an OPK the night before my basting (ie, with the trigger in my system) and didn't get a positive, so my LH surge never happened.

Absolutely no point in testing for LH now - you will have ov'd - so no more poas until the 4th, ok?!!!!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Huggies

I'm doing ok...getting nervous about starting the tx for IUI next month silly i know...i know IUI can work as my sister had her little girl via IUI but doesn't like to talk about it much, different issues to me, we just been told very unlikely to conceive naturally..sorry just feeling down at the moment.

WW- really excited for your BFP

Sending all you 2ww positive vibes you way.... 

xx


----------



## kdb

Beanie        

Keep smiling sweetie, it will help make you feel a little better


----------



## Beanie3

kd74 - thank you, and will defiantly smile today  , thankfully my dh taking me out this afternoon to cheer me up x


----------



## HippyChicky

Yesterdays scan went well, considering I was only on cd8 I have one very good looking follie, so my IUI is going to be done a day earlier than normal on cd11 (Monday), fingers crossed that doing it all a day earlier will help.


----------



## PollyD

HI KD, 
I think the spray is to stop me ovulating until I get the injections- not very well clued into all this, forgotten all since last year. I'll spray twice anyway and hope it doesn do me any harm!   Ill phone the clinic on Monday.


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey thanks tama and kd. I made sure the pineapple juice is not from concentrate. Already had a couple of glasses, but won't have any more now until after iui on mon! I'll be picking up some brazil nuts 2moz. Don't actually think I've ate a brazil nut before! lol

WW thanks for the tips bout sharp objects! lol I'll better tell DH he'll need to work on his reflexes to be able to duck at short notice! I've to pick him up from the pub tonight after my trigger so he better no keep me waitin or I might run him over! lol

Hippychick looks like we're both basting on the same day!   Good luck and we'll just need to throw ourselves (very gently) into getting organised for xmas to see us through the 2ww and here's hoping Santa brings us a special present this year. 

Well it's a saturday night and I'm actually coping really well with this no alcohol regime! (Surprisingly coz I LUV ma wine) Was at a party too but I drove to resist temptation. Decided if this cycle isn't successful then I'm having Xmas off and I'll start again on Jan! But here's hoping I won't need to make that decision because I'll get a wee extra Xmas (& birthday) present with this cycle! Good luck to everyone and hope you're all well. Would love to do all the wee extra things ur all so good at but don't have a clue where to start! lol xxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies, hope you're all having a nice weekend. 

Xmasbaby - best of luck for this cycle hun. xx

KD - how are you feeling hun? Hope everythings okay Hope the 2ww doesn't drag for you   xx

Daisy - hope Norfolk is having some lovely weather and that you are having a nice time. Looking forward to catching up with you next week. xx

WW - hope you're feeling okay hun. xx

Pickle19 - Hiya hun. Hope you're okay and the 2ww flys by for you   x

Beanie - when do you start tx? Hope you're okay xx

Hippychicky - loads of    for tomorrow hun, let us know how you get on xx 

Huggies - hello   How's things hun? xx

lizzybet - hiya. So you will be starting your tx next week? We'll be having our tx near each other I think   Best of luck xx

Sarah - hiya hun, how are things? Hope you're okay xx

Tutu - hope Scotland was nice and that the 2ww is going okay for you xx

Polly - welcome to the thread. Everyone is lovely and we are always here if you need to ask anything or just want to chat   xx

Jovi -hiya. hope the 2ww is going well for you. Sending lots of   to you xx

Scotsgirlie - hang in there hun, I'm sending loads of    to you and hoping tomorrow brings a +ve result   xx

savannahlu - hiya hun. How's things with you? xx

AFM  I'll def be starting tx next week. I've had some spotting this morning, had a little   I know after all this time it's unlikely but you always hope and   that it will work. Now I have to get my head round the injections! I know it's a state of mind and once I've done it I'll be fine but it's the first one. I've been told t start injections on cd3 so think that will be Wednesday - any cycle buddies out there? It's my sisters Birthday today so we are off to see her and her dh later. She found out Friday that she has PCOS so is very upset. Told me that she has something wrong with her but I just can't get pg so it's different!! Took me a little aback but guess she is just upset. Anyway hope you all have lovely Sundays 

Txx


----------



## HippyChicky

xmasbaby81 ~ getting slowly thrown into Xmas should help us get throught the 2ww, got my xmas list written so each day I will try to buy something. Good luck for your basting tomorrow xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Tama

I'm doing OK, just waiting for day 1 cycle to begin which should be around 6th DEC but as my cycle changes from 23-30 days i never no lol....then have phone hospital to start taking 2 norethisterone tablets twice a day from day 19 for 7 days then buserelin spray from day 21 5 times a day for approx 2 weeks, not sure what happens next, nurse did explain but i was stressing out so didnt take it all in...she did say something about down regulation ?

Good luck on your tx tama

send best wishes to everyone 

xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Louise382

you will get to meet some lovely ladies on this thread, they will welcome you with open arms like they have to me.

wishing you all the best for your tx

xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Hiya louise832, wishing you and your hubby the best of luck with your journey xx


----------



## dixie13

Hello everyone,

I've been reading on this forum for a while now and thought it was about time I introduced myself! I'm 38 and dh is 39, we have been ttc for two years, had a miscarriage 18 months ago at 9 weeks, was hoping to get pregnant soon again but so far it hasn't happened.... We've had all the tests done and everything is fine, because of my (old!) age they recommended that we start IUI sooner rather than later. So here we are, about to start our second IUI... I've got the first scan on Friday, we're with the Agora.

Hope you all have had a wonderful weekend!

Dixie
x


----------



## kdb

Hi Dixie, and welcome   Glad you decided to join in!  What meds are you on?  Some of us are on Puregon / Gonal F and some on Clomid.  Really hope that number two is lucky for you!  

Hi Louise!  Your husband sounds like a fighter so I'm sure his swimmers are too.    The delay in AF might be due to stress, but hopefully it'll turn up in the next couple of days.  Tama is due to start this week so you could be cycle buddies!  Good luck xoxo

Polly - let us know what your clinic says about the spray  

Tamsin - sorry to hear about your sister, and sorry that she doesn't think you can understand how she's feeling!  Hope you had a good afternoon out xoxo

Helloooooooooo everyone else - must go get some dinner now and watch X Factor!  Been catching up on work this afternoon and need a break from the laptop.


----------



## HippyChicky

hiya dixie13, wishing you the best of luck with your IUI journey


----------



## dixie13

Thanks for the welcome kd74! I'm doing a natural cycle, but had to have a shot of Pregnyl 36 hrs before insemination last time.

Thanks HippyChicky, I really hope it's 3rd time lucky for you! 

We have up to 6 cycles of IUI, but the Agora said that if we haven't been successful after three attempts the chances are slim and they suggested to go on to IVF instead. Hopefully it won't come to that...... We were also told that medicated IUI isn't available on nhs, but I've heard otherwise since then so don't know what to believe?? 

Been watching xfactor, thank god the twins are gone!!!

x


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Dixie13

I'm doing medicated IUI on the nhs hopefully next month, but we only get 3 attempts on the nhs..


----------



## HippyChicky

dixie13 ~ like you I'm doing natural IUI cycles with just the pregnly shot 40 hours beforehand, haven't been offered medicated cycles, I think if my 3rd go doesn't work a 4th go will be offered while we wait for IVF


----------



## kdb

Hi Dixie - totally with you on the twins!  Quite surprised Louis let them choose a song for the sing-off that didn't contain a rap or shouting.

Re; the medicated IUIs... unfortunately every PCT is different, so it depends on where you live and how old you are, also if either partner has children from a previous relationship.  My PCT will fund up to six medicated IUI cycles (although I wouldn't do more than three) and two fresh IVF cycles.

Medicated cycles *can* have a slightly better success rate - esp if you produce two mature follies - although it would be nice to do it naturally!

You could call / google your local PCT to find out what you're entitled to, or your GP should know, alternatively your consultant.

Are you or your DH doing any acupuncture, reflexology, etc?

xoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

My what a lot of posts to catch up on since Friday.

Just a quick hello from me this morning as got loads on at work, I promise I will do individual hellos when I get a spare 5 mins. Hello and welcome to all the new girls as well, you'll find lots of comfort and support on this thread.

As for me, 2nd Scan tomorrow morning and then IUI either tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday but more likely Wednesday.

Hope everyone is ok and you all had a wonderful weekend.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## dixie13

Hi kd, I've got an appointment at the clinic on Friday so will find out what we're entitled to then.

I'm into everything 'alternative' (studying naturopathic nutrition part time)! I'm having reflexology once per cycle before ovulation and have recently started seeing a new acupuncturist who is specialising in fertility (she's got a 70% success rate and have been on tv and in the local paper). 
I've been taking multivitamins and fish oil for ages and have a fairly healthy diet. I had to increase my BMI in order to get the treatment funded on nhs (bmi has to be between 20-25) and have cut down a lot on exercise (used to be a long distance runner).

I did have a hair mineral analysis done very recently, I didn't have any toxic minerals but a few other issues that I don't know what to make of so I've booked in with a nutritionist to go through the report properly. 
All the treatments are giving me hope because I believe in it, and I also feel like I'm doing something about our situation.....

I've been reading Marilyn Glenville's book 'how to get pregnant faster' and she recommends to go for a checkup to rule out infection 'down below', and that's what I did today....only to find out that I've got bacterial vaginosis!!! I've been googling since I got back and apparently it doesn't stop pregnancy from happening but can cause miscarriage and problems in pregnancy (if already pregnant). I'm on antibiotics for 5 days and was given something to wash with so it should hopefully clear up quickly. Has anyone had this, is it ok to go ahead with IUI next week?

Sarah, good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope this is the month for you!

Dixie
xx


----------



## Tama

Hello All  

Hippychicky - hope today went well hun    xx

Welcome Dixie   Sorry don't know about the bacterial vaginosis, I'd maybe call your clinic and check it out with them. I'm sure having the IUI next week will be fine   x

Sarah - best of luck for the scan and your IUI on Wednesday sending you lots of    xx

KD - how are things hun? I hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much for you, sending you lots of    xx

Beanie - how are things hun? x

Louise - Welcome to the thread   Af always seems to run off when you want her   I should be cd1 tomorrow I think so maybe well be cycle buddies   Sending you lots of   x

xmasbaby - how did everything go today? Hope it all went okay   x

Daisy - hope you had a nice few days   Speak to you soon. xx

WW - hope you're feeling okay hun. xx

Pickle19 - Hiya hun. x

Huggies - how are things hun? Hope you're okay xx

lizzybet - hope you're okay   x

Tutu - hopeyou had a nice weekend xx

Polly - hiya hun xx

Jovi -how you feeling? Hope you're okay xx

Scotsgirlie - you okay hun?    xx

savannahlu - hiya hun. You okay? xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone   x

Well af is sort of with me but not full on (sorry TMI) so I'm going to see if she turns up in full force in the next few hours if not then tomorrow is cd1 so I start injections on Wednesday   They gave a a dvd thing to watch, which shows you how to inject - she went through everything so fast I was a bit   after   I'm excited to be getting on with tx but at the same time I don't like to be too hopeful just in case it doesn't work   I keep day dreaming about a Xmas +ve but have to stop myself  

Tx


----------



## HippyChicky

xmasbaby81 ~ hope your basting went well today.

I'm back home after having my 3rd IUI done. hubby produced yet another amazing sperm army, 140mill after washing etc, 90% motile. The nurse had lots of fun with my cervix this time, took her a while to get the speculum at the right angle so she could see my cervix then she had fun trying to get the catheter in. Now it's the 2ww to endure.


----------



## Tama

Hippychicky    Whoop whoop to your dh those are great results   Keep your feet up and take it easy xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Dixie,

Thanks for the good wishes.

Not heard of Bacterial Vaginosis before, but they did diagnose me with Streptococcus Group B in the summer which is also a type of bacteria that lives in the vaginal tract. I was terrified when I first found out as seemingly it can cause all sorts of problems in labour. But my mind was put to rest when they explained that as long as I was put on intravenous antibiotics if and when I go into labour then there would be no complications. So maybe it will be the same for you? Sometimes reading loads of different things on the internet can make you go a bit crazy and panic, I know I do. Speak to your consultant about it at your next visit and hopefully that will put your mind at ease. Alot of woman carry these types of bacteria and don't even know about it and go on to have healthy happy babies. I like the idea of reflexology and acupuncture, but as I live in London I just don't know where to start when trying to find a decent practitioner.

Tama - Hi hun, thanks for the good wishes. Will know in the morning if IUI is going to take place tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday. More likely Wednesday me thinks. Good luck with the injections and tx.  

Hippychick - Hurrah for hubbys   . Hope the basting wasn't too painful? Hope the next 2 weeks whizz by for you.   

WW - Hope everything is tickety boo  

Hello to KD, Beanie, Louise, Xmasbaby, Daisy, Pickle19, Huggies, Tutu, Polly, Jovi, Scotsgirlie and Savannahlu. Sorry if I've missed anyone off it's not intentional. Thinking of all you girlies and hoping that all is well.  

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Weaselwife

xmasbaby81 and Hippychick - Hope the 2ww zooms by.  I had a very stressful 2ww with work and social calendar stuff.  Don't get too worried if you are not horizontal for the 2 weeks - I was far from it!

Hippychick -    on DH's results.  What did you put him on!!! Did he OD on Brazil Nuts??    There's def going to be a winner in that lot, I'm very   for you x

Tama - No no no, you need to be thinking that this is the one!  Visualize that this is your Xmas present!  Do be hopeful!  I did have a wobbly bit the last week of my 2ww where I started looking at skiing holidays , but until then I was believing everything was going right!  On implantation day, I even closed my eyes and visualised the   banging on the door of the egg    Hoping your AF comes in full stream soon (btw, did you do a test just to check you are not pg?)

Scaralooloo - ooh exciting, hope the IUI goes well and DH has results like Hippy.  Would be great to see a big bunch of BFP's from the 2ww'ers at the moment and the soon to be 2ww'ers.

Donna - what are you up to chick?  Did you decide to go ahead with another round or are you taking a break?  Hope the move back to UK is still on for you?

KD - how are you doing on your 2ww?

 everyone else.  Really busy so sorry no more personals.  But wishing you all well and  

AFM - Weekend I got drenched in London, was a nice day.  Went to Hamleys with niece - OMG that was so hot and busy!  I didn't but anything for babyweasel as it's still so early.  I have no symptoms.  Had to do another stick today just to check I hadn't made a mistake!  It was still  .  Got a scan in 2 weeks to check for a heartbeat, so   everything is growing nicely.  The journey seems to be getting worse, this is like having the 2ww all over again!

Thinking of you all and will keep watching out for the roll of   thats about to hit this board!   
WW


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Weasel so amazing!  Im testing on saturday but am not feeling very positive.  Did you not even have sore boobs??

Tutu
xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hello girls,

hope everyone is ok, sorry i have not posted in a while. Got a bit emotional after last failed IUI so been spending some quality time with DH, focusing on getting back on track. It's odd really, we both realised alot of our intimacy had vanished and we used this time to reasses things. Defo moving back to Durham, hopefully at the end of this week, can't wait!

Hello to all the new girls, i wish you well.

Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya WW glad you are feeling okay. I've not done a hpt yet but will do one before I start the injections. I can't see that I'm pg, not with bleeding but I always test to confirm this before starting any tx. I'm going to try to think positive and visualise the   finding my   but I am trying not to get my hopes up because it hurts so much more when it is a -ve. xx

Sarah - best of luck hun, sending you lots of    for either tomorrow or Wednesday   xx

Hiya Donna glad you are feeling a bit better and that you've had some time with dh. So you are coming back to the UK that must be such a nice feeling for you. Best of luck   x

Tx


----------



## Weaselwife

Tutu, 2 days before OTD my (.)(.) were just like before a period, slightly tender, but not this "excruciating pain" everyone talks about.  Then again mine are not anything to write home about!   I remember in the last week having one night where DH said "you had a night terror" and I remember waking up in the middle of the night having had a sharp stabbing pain.  I'm guessing that was implantation.
The 2nd week of the 2ww is horrible isn't it!!!  On my OTD and day after my (.)(.) did get really firm, but they are not too bad now.  Spoke to a friend who said she didn't get any symptoms until she felt the baby kicking!!  So if you haven't got any symptoms, don't worry!  Wishing you     for Saturday.  Try not to stress about it and think positive.  As I said, I do a lot of visualization before I go to sleep -theres something true in thinking positive 

Donna - lovely to hear from you honey!  That's brilliant news about you moving back.  Hope you can hook up with another clinic that will help you get the BFP next time.    I think we need to ensure our relationships stay on track - this tx can start to take over and we need to remember why we are doing it - we want to start a family with someone we love to create a future.  Good for you having some "us" time!

WW


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies !!  

WW - I was going to ask you what symptoms you had (if any)!?  I haven't had sore boobs throughout my treatment!!!  Glad you are well and I hope the next 2 weeks go in very quickly for you!!   

Dixie - Hello and welcome!! Wishing you the best of luck for this cycle.   

Hippychicky - what fab results for hubby's    all the best for your 2WW!!   

Sarah - All the best for your IUI this week!!   

Tama - good luck for Wednesday and injections - I had to take my first trigger shot and was given an online training video to watch - it was good and I found very simple, so hope it goes well for you too!!  

Louise832 - Hello and welcome - wishing you all the best for this cycle.!!   

Donna - nice to hear from you again.  Glad you took some time away and that you are getting back to the UK - fab news!!!  Good luck with everything.

Big hello to everyone else and sending lots of babydust to you all  

I had a fairly busy but relaxing weekend.  One week to test day!!!  No symptoms at all apart from a bloated stomach today and increased discharge.  I had a fantastic 90 min full body massage on Sat - gorgeous and then I laughed loads at a comedy club on Saturday night.  Saw New Moon last night - any of you seen it yet?  It was amazing and very satisfying - the audience applauded when Jacob took his shirt off!!    

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

If I told you that before washing the sperm army there was 180mill there in 3ml of "production" would you believe me. Hubby said it wasn't brasil nuts he overdosed, on it was lots of porn ....


----------



## Weaselwife

sounds like something my DH would say!


----------



## Tama

Ladies I'm having a   and a   moment....when I was given my gonal-f they said to keep it under 25 degrees c but not in the fridge!! I've just read that other people keep it in the fridge   HELP.....is that okay for it not to be in the fridge? They never told me to do that!!


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Hiya ladies just popping on to confirm def     I am planning on popping on again in a couple of days so there will be personals then (I keep promising them I know but I have not been in a great place this week to be honest.)  I need to just try and keep my mind of the baby stuff tonight.  so me and hubby gonna get a take away and screech away on singstar.  With regards the IUI just waiting on a letter to confirm when can start attempt number 2.  onwards and upwards as they say...  Quick question - any ideas when the evil ol witch will rear her head?  only had crampyness and a little pms as signs she is on her way but she's been teasing me for the last week.


----------



## HippyChicky

scotgirlie, don't you dare give up hope just yet, as you've said af hasn't arrived, wait a bit longer and test again if still no sign of af. When was your OTD ?


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Thanks Hippychick but it was the blood test at the clinic that confirmed it.  Haven't given up hope just getting prepared for ding ding round 2.


----------



## Weaselwife

Scotsgirlie - So sorry you are feeling glum after getting a (wont say it) on the pee stick.  If AF hasn't turned up, then there is still a glimmer of hope - our bodies are all different.  I hope it turns around for you.  If it doesn't then get yourself a lovely glass of wine, or whatever your tipple and have some fun.  It will be your time soon honey xx

Tama - I was on Puregon.  My instruction leaflet supports what the cons told me and that is that unopened cartridges should be stored in the fridge.  When in the pen, the cartridge can be stored at room temp (up to 25 degrees) for up to 3 months.  Once stored at room temp the cartridge should not be returned to the refrigerator.  You should have instructions with details for your specific brand.  I never kept mine in the fridge, and even went to a very hot climate with it (the little bag I got give was a bit like a cool bag), so in an air con room it was fine.  I had to take my drugs on the plane with me as the hold would have been too cold.  Ring the hospital if you have any doubts.  As long as it's not on a radiator it should be fine.  If you haven't got a little bag, put it in a cool bag and keep it somewhere cool like on a window cill.

WW


----------



## HippyChicky

have a glass or two of wine, relax and cuddle up to your hubby xx


----------



## joeyrella

tama
i had pregnyl and the nurse never mentioned keeping it in the fridge, so just went back to work for the day with it in my handbag.  i was so annoyed when i finally got home and read the instruction leaflet which said it should have been in the fridge, all the other meds that needed to be in the fridge came in green bags and we were specifically told to keep them cold, but not that time.
when do you have to take it? have you got time to get another one?
i don't think mine being out of the fridge for a day made any difference at all, but it did make me a bit stressed and i had a little  tantrum .


----------



## Weaselwife

Joeyrella, Tama - yes the Pregnyl needs to be in the fridge.  Tama, thats the trigger - i.e the one dose you take in 10-14 days to ovulate (when instructed).  They may not have given it to you yet.
What medication do you have?

I had 3:
Puregon (taken daily via the pen) stored at room temp
Orgalutron (without pen, taken to supress ovulation)  stored at room temp
Pregnyl (without pen, taken to cause ovulation) stored in the fridge until ready to use.


Tutu, I lied....   I forgot to mention one side effect that started post OTD is I turned into a spotty troll!  I have a spot on my cheek     haven't had one there since I was a teenager, got them on chin (hormone area), also my haor seems to be a lot curlier.  DH got home from work and said "hello beautiful" (sarcasm!)

WW


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Tama

doing ok just about lol, just having down moment so tend hide away from everyone and keep low profile, just feeling very alone, silly i know..

wishing you all the best to you and everyone else xx


----------



## Cookie987

Hi Everyone, 

Im feeling a bit low today, desperately wanting my A/F to turn up so I can start my next cycle of iui, Any suggestions very welcome   Im so desperate to get the cycle finished by xmas. 

Best wishes everyone  xx


----------



## Pickle19

Hope everyone's doing well either cycling or waiting.

KD - hun you are a walking talking encyclopedia! you're not secretly a nurse are you?   Thanks for the reassurance, and I've chucked the stupid wee sticks. I'm all confident I've ovulated now and that the sperm is now well acquainted with my eggs. I think by now they should be starting to implant (like my posisitve thinking?  ). Hope your wait is not dragging too much, this weekend will be here before we know it, then the following days will fly by.

Tama - wishing you all the best for the injections on Wed , I'm so glad you've got the green light. I'm sure someone's already answered you on the Gonal, but on my last IVF round I used Gonal and they said it didn't need to be refridgerated - you just had to be careful not to get it too hot. So keeping it out in this rubbish weather would be absolutely fine!

Huggies - wow only 1 week, now don't be testing early y'hear . Don't worry about the symptoms, once the booster shot wears off my boobs don't really feel much different from normal either. When I fell pregnant on round 2 (but sadly lost later) I barely had any symptoms, just the occasional af-type twinge and my skin looked really good. Some people get nothing, others the lot, so try not to second guess everything and just try to think positive.

Scaraloo - hey Sarah, good luck with your cycle, I'm sending loads of good luck vibes your way.

Nothing much happening with me, just trying to stay positive and not think about test day. Eating healthy, not drinking and generally being very good and boring! 

Best of luck to all the new ladies on this post -  a few days off and theres so many of us now. Here's to a bumper crop of summer babies

xx


----------



## Huggies

Scotsgirlie - So sorry about the BFN - I really hope AF shows up soon for your sake and puts you out your misery - its horrible when you just want to get started on the next cycle.  Big Hugs           

Tama - sorry I can't be of any help - the one injection I took was ovidrel (to trigger ovulation) and that had to be refigerated - big sign on the box telling me to do so.

beanie_1 - you doing ok hun?    Sorry you are feeling low - we are all hear if you need us and I hope you feel more positive soon.   

louise - Don't know of any way to bring on AF earlier than necessary - hopefully it arrives soon for you and you can get started on your cycle.   

Pickle19 - how you doing girl? - my first week went fast and I know this week will drag - trying not to think about it too much and just keep busy.  I will be keeping an eye on you too girlie    Good Luck   

KD - how are you girl - how are you feeling??  Hope all is going well for you just now.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## savannahlu

Hi Girls,

Louise, Beanie and my fellow countrywoman, Scotsgirlie - big hugs for you all   . Keep on hanging in there, ladies.

Donna - congratulations on moving back to the UK. Know what you mean about DH and the lack of intimacy thing.It's good to remind our husbands that we love them and appreciate them. It's very easy to get focused on conceiving, and simply performing on the clock. As someone whose first marriage broke up because of the pressure we put on ourselves trying to conceive, I will not make that same mistake again. Of course I want to have a child but I won't allow it to control my life or my marriage second time round. The bottom line is that I love my DH and the worst thing that can happen is our lives remain as they are - and that ain't so bad compared to some peoples' lot. I try to be happy for what I do have instead of being sad at what I don't. 

Anyway, old lady rant over........my 2ww is up on Wednesday. If it goes like the last cycle then AF will arrive on Thanksgiving (Thursday). Not sure I'll be very thankful for that, but let's wait and see what happens. Fingers crossed.  

Hi Tama, Huggies, kd, Weasel (so pleased for you), Scaraloo and anyone else I've missed. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Just wanted to come on and say hi, im a newbie and due to start my first cycle of IUI next week when AF should show up! Im off for my injection training at 11.30am today. 

Im 30 and my DH is 25, we have been trying to concieve our 1st child since January 08 so coming up for 2 years now. We have done 6 cycles of clomid with no luck and are really hoping IUI will work for us, im still thinking postive at the moment! 

So anyway I thought it would be nice to have somewhere to chat with people going through the same thing, the only people who know we are TTC are my parents and my brother & SIL - who have just told us they are expecting there 3rd baby in June, wasnt expected as there 2nd is only 9 months old, so obviously feel a bit awkward talking to SIL about everything at the moment so hoping to make some friends here! 

Wishing everyone the best of luck in TTC


----------



## kdb

Just reading back over what I've missed the last couple of days... it seems there are a few  girls who need some  Louise, Beanie & Scots... hope this helps xoxo

             
[fly] [/fly]
             
[fly] [/fly]


----------



## Clarebaby

God, am so nervous today.

Going to see my follies later for our third attempt at IUI.  Never thought we would get to a third attempt as always (naively) thought it would happen first time, or second at a push.  Now we're here at number 3 and feeling like last chance saloon even though I know we can go onto IVF the thought of doing that is really scary.

Feel well prepared for this treatment though, have been taking Chinese Medicine (  yuck that tea is disgusting, and having acupuncture twice a week for the last month.  Feel better for it, but will it make the difference?

Appointment not until 12.30 so have got to try and do some work before then but just can't concentrate.

AAAAAAaaaaaaarrrrgh!


----------



## kdb

Yay Dixie - another kindred spirit that I can chat with about nutrition!  WW was the same   esp on juicing!  Hadn't heard of naturopathic nutrition - is it about healing through nutrition??  My stand-in acupuncturist who I saw pre-basting last week is a herbalist too but told me that food is more powerful than anything else (herbs, acupuncture, medicine, etc) when it comes to healing the body.  I am vege but have only just started on the omega 3 fish oils.  Mistakenly thought that EPO and flaxseed were enough 

Did you get your hair analysis done by Foresight?  I am thinking DH and I will do that if this cycle isn't +ve.  Recently changed to a crystal anti-perspirant to try and reduce aluminium... it's a bit hit and miss TBH    Was very stinky at the gym last night!

You've probably already called your clinic about the vaginosis?  Hopefully everything is still going ahead for you next week?  Let us know xoxoxo


----------



## Weaselwife

KD - I hope it was a "gentle" gym sesh on your 2ww!!  I'm vegi too..have been for 26 years (gulp).  I know food is powerful and started eating fish for the last 1.5 years, I've stopped now as I couldn't deal with the texture.  I'm going back to my nutritionist on Wed and I KNOW she's going to ask me to eat chicken - I just can't 
Foresight analysis is well worth it.

Spotty WW x


----------



## kdb

Big hugs and *welcome* to Clarebaby  and Princess 

Clare - good luck for today honeybee - hope you've got some happy little follies growing and a lush lining xoxox

Princess - you've come to the right place! This website is a blessing, as are the ladies on here. This thread is a busy one so there'll always be someone along to help if you've got any questions or worries or just need a virtual 

Hi T... I think a -ve hurts regardless of whether it's expected or not, so please please please believe this cycle could be *the one*. As WW says, visualise yourself with a Xmas BFP.   When I was trying to relax during IUI I was visualising me with a baby in a baby carrier, taking little baby kd around to visit my gran, and I pictured gran holding her/him, and I imagined how good I would feel seeing them together and my gran so happy. I was filled with warm fuzzies! Hope I don't sound kooky but we need to make our bodies feel as though it has already happened, that we are mums now  "If you can imagine it, you can achieve it; if you can dream it, you can become it." xoxoxo

Xmas - OMG that is some amazing count!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ooo-er  Good luck sweetpea!

Sarah - how did your scan go? Re; finding a therapist - have a look on the complementary therapies board - there are some recommendations there. If you're near me in west London there is a recommendation for Bump Acupuncture. I've not been to her but she does specialise in fertility.

WW - good to hear from you lovely!!!!!!! Yep, nasty weather over the weekend  Interesting to hear you didn't have many symptoms. Am always reminding myself that we are all so so different that some ladies will get every symptom under the sun and others will have zip. Hope this new 2ww whizzes by for you - how exciting to see little weasel on the screen instead of only follies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxoxo

Huggies - massage sounds blissful. CM is a good sign of progesterone 

LOL... Pickle, no, not a nurse (I work in marketing!) just a bit of a nut when it comes to researching TTC. A year ago I didn't know anything! Keep up the positive thinking and relax as much as you can. 

Hi Savannah - really hoping you get to be thankful for a BFP on Thursday!!!!!! Are you doing the big lunch with all the trimmings?

Tute, Donna, everyone else 

Better get on with some work... frantically busy at the moment but trying to breathe deeply and * f l o a t *through any stress.

xoxox happy days!


----------



## kdb

LOL - yes, very gentle!  Took me 20 mins on the hill setting of the treadmill to realise it was only on level 2!!!  Wondered why the hills weren't very steep   Did 40 mins in total which = pathetic 170 cals... but didn't really feel 'right' if you know what I mean so gave up and went home.  Don't think I'll go back again during 2ww, and instead just do some gentle yoga at home.

I wish I could eat fish!  But I can't stand the smell (although had a mouthful of my DH's meal at a wedding recently and it wasn't fishy at all.)

As for chicken... roast chicken is the only meat thing I miss - and so I had it three times during stimms this cycle.  (Organic of course!)  I could eat it ok (quickly) but this cycle I responded worse than ever before!  So I've given up on it.  (Quorn is so much nicer, although very processed.  Aaaah, can't win really!)

Would love to hear what advice your nutritionist has for your pregnancy - pop back and let us know xoxoxo


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi girls, can I join you?  Feeling a bit down today and think I need a bit of support.    

Had my second DIUI this month and AF started early on Thursday night.  Had to go into work on Friday as I had had 200 students (I'm a teacher) dumped on me at the last minute and there was no one else to teach them.  Dragged myself in yesterday, feeling very low, but day was totally rubbish.  Not gone in today.  Work very stressful as it is but have terrible AF pains - same every month, feel dizzy and sick and sometimes end up fainting.    So work is not a place I want to be today.  

My 1st IUI was natural and I had one 15mm, one 16mm and one 20mm follie the day before basting.  My second was with clomid and I had three slightly bigger follies and thicker lining.  But I think they basted too late.  My clinic tell us to do OPKs once a day in the morning, but I tested Saturday teatime and got a positive.  My IUI was Monday lunchtime - surely too late?  Our clinic doesn't open on Sundays so am worried I'll have the same thing again this month.  

I've not had a trigger shot or pessaries and this month I'm having a natural cycle as apparently the consultant says I don't need it.  I'm not sure whether that's true or whether they couldn't be bothered to post a prescription out to me.  

Feeling much more down than after 1st BFN.  Just feel like I'm on a bit of a treadmill.  Don't want to think about the possibility of having to have IVF but just not very hopeful.  My sister keeps telling me IUI is rubbish and doesn't work, which is not terribly helpful, but when I look at cycle boards there seem to be very few IUI ladies and even fewer BFPs.  I know it must work as I see there's quite a lively IUI bumps and babies thread, but I'm just a bit fed up and tired of it all and only after 2 IUIs!

Sorry to be so down.  Looking forward to getting to know you all.

J x


----------



## dixie13

Hi kd, yes naturopathic nutrition is healing through nutrition with a holistic approach where you look at the whole being and treat the cause rather than the symptoms. Doing this course is the best I've ever done, it's a fascinating subject and even if it's hard work I'm enjoying it enormously. It's also a way out of my current job as cabin crew, I'm very fed up with being away from home, sleepless nights and being jetlagged all the time, doesn't help ttc......
Good that you're taking fish oils, it's important for the brain development of the foetus and prevents postnatal depression amongst other things.
I used Mineralcheck for the hair analysis, it's a company that's been recommended by one of my lecturers, I registered with them as a student practioner and got a discount (another advantage of doing the course is that I can register with different supplement companies etc and get practioner prices).
I've used aluminium-free deodorants for years (and dh as well), have tried many different brands and agree that most aren't very effective.... At the moment I'm using dr.organic, you can get it from Holland & Barrett, and it's not too bad.

Clarebaby - good luck today, hope it will be 3rd time lucky for you!

Princess29 - it's hard when everyone around you seem to fall pregnant so easily. My twin sister fell pregnant on the first month of trying with the first and on the second month with the second..... Best of luck to you.

Louise832 - hope AF turns up soon so you can get on with treatment.

Everyone else - have a lovely day!

Dixie
x


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Jinglebell - dont let people put you down; you have to think very positive, lots of good    implantation visulisations as positive thinking is highly important...
Welcome Princess29 and Clairebaby - good luck to you girls

Hi Weasel, thanks for your symptom feedback - im very spotty but quite often have hormonal area spots; im also exhausted, feel sick and hungry and don't want to get out of bed....but i wish i felt more positive...am trying to take my own advice and think positive  .  This 2nd week is killer...DON'T LEAVE US - we need your good vibes girl.

Hi Miss T, Hi Donna     
Scotsgirl - poor sweetheart            so much love to you, I hope the old AF has raised her ugly mug and relieved you

Hi Huggies, hope massage was heaven 

Scotland was lovely but it was FARRR.  Flooding held up trains and journey took about 8 hours both ways.  It also rained without stopping all weekend....But, there was a spa there and I lay in the body temperature pool for a bit and chill-axed!  It was Loch Lomand for all ye scottish lassies.

Sending good vibes to one and all from a tired sick Tutu
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Pickle19 - Hiya petal hope you're ok?

KD74 - Thanks for the alternative therapy advice, I'm in North London so I'll see what's available for me round there.

Princess29 - Welcome, you've found a good place here. Lots of support and comfort.  

Jinglebell - I'm sorry you're feeling so down, this fertility journey is so hard. I sometimes feel like I'm on a constant roller coaster ride. You've found a good thread here, everyone is really supportive.  

Hello to everyone else, hope all is well.

As for me, had my 2nd scan this morning, only the follicle on my left ovary had grown sufficiently so we have just one to work with. They gave me my trigger shot and tomorrow afternoon is D Day! I did feel a little low when i left as when the doctor had finished my scan and was discussing things with me he was already talking about how they'd increase my Clomid for my next cycle to help the follicles grow. So it's made me think that this cycle is just not going to work! But I suppose in theory I only need one to make it work, so fingers crossed. Don't want to go in there tomorrow feeling all negative about it.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Tama

I think we all need a BIG group        and some         Stay strong ladies    

Thanks for all the replies re the gonal-f. It doesn't have to be in the fridge just under 25 degrees so I'm okay   I think when they give me the trigger that will have to go in the fridge. Thanks  

Sarah - one is all you need hun   I'm sending you loads of      and I'm sure that your lovely follies is big and strong just waiting for those    best of luck for tomorrow   xx

Tutu - not long now hun   Sending you loads of sticky       Glad you had a nice time at the weekend even if it did rain, I'm soooooooooooo in need of a spa day. Maybe after Christmas I'll treat myself xx

Dixie - WOW you sound like you know your stuff. I'd love to get into all of that but the cost of everything I take now adds up so just gonna carry on eatting healthy, taking my vitamins and exercising. Hope things are going well for you xx

Jinglebell - so sorry you are feeling down   Everything to do with ttc and tx is stressful and sometimes you just need a day away from it. Sorry your sister doesn't think IUI works but there are lots of ladies on FF that IUI has worked for so I guess we all have to hold onto that and just   that it does work. I'm just about to start my first IUI, I'm not getting too excited but hoping it does work. Everyone on this thread is very supportive and if you need a good rant we're always here for you.   Best of luck with this cycle. xx

KD - hope the 2ww is going well for you. Thanks for the positive message. I'm really going to try and get my head in a good place for this cycle. I've started my relaxation cd's again and am going to have a look for a new one with some positive visualisation too. I know everyone of us feels the same way at one point or another but at the moment I'm just in a low place. I'd love some time off from work just to relax at home, focus on some Christmas stuff and generally think about nothing but rubbish TV but I can't have time off so am looking forward to Christmas, school finishes on the 11th December which isn't too far away now then I only have a week and will be finished on the 18th   Thanks for always keeping my spirits up   xx

WW - hope you're feeling okay hun, not long now before the scan. xx

Clarebaby- welcome to the thread. Best of luck today for the follie scan sending you lots of   Let us know how you get on   x

princess29 - hello and welcome. I too had clomid aka crazy pill and am waiting to start injecting for my first IUI too   My af is teasing me, a little spotting and then she's gone again   I was hoping she'd turn up today so I can start injections Thursday but it maybe Friday now! We'll be starting about the same time so will be cycle buddies which is always nice   Best of luck hun xx

savannahlu -   not long hun   Wishing you loads of luck for testing   xx

Huggies - not too long for you now hun    Wishing you loads of luck    xx

Pickle - thanks for the info on gonal   Sending you loads of sticky   hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much for you xx

louise832 - sorry you are feeling low hun   Any sign of af? Mine seems to be AWOL too - maybe they are all out of town at a convention   She never turns up when you want her and when you   she doesn't WHAM there she is. Stay positive sweetie I'm sure you'll start tx soon   xx

beanie_1 - I know what it's like to want to hide away from the world   Sorry to hear you are feeling down. We're always here for you and if you need to have a good rant and a   we'll always be there to help pick you up, dust you off and give you a BIG   xx

joeyrella - hiya hun   How's things with you? I see you'll be starting tx in the New Year, best of luck hun   Thanks for the info, I had a bit of a   moment, was worried I'd messed it up but it's all good doesn't need to be in the fridge  xx

HippyChicky - how did it all go yesterday, well I hope   Sending you loads of sticky   and lots of   for the 2ww xx

Scotsgirlie - so sorry hun     You take some time and look after yourself, we'll all be here when you are ready   xxx

Daisy - so glad Norfolk was a nice break. Enjoy your day today   Looking forward to catching up with you tomorrow   xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone   x

Well I'm still waiting for af. Sorry TMI coming up......I've had some spotting but not a full bleed. I do normally get this but would expect her to be with me today. I guess she'll turn up later tonight so cd1 tomorrow, so injections will start Thursday, another day to get my head around jabbing myself  

As some of us are feeling a little blue and in need of some PMA   I thought I'd dig out my dancing shoes (we had a little thing going on a previous thread) and do a positive, happy, WE WILL GET OUR  dance.......

So let's begin with a little     okay all warmed up?.........                                                                                                   

             

T xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Ha ha ha ha ha...Tama that dance has put a big smile on my face so thank you


----------



## Tama

Glad it made you smile a bit of     always makes me feel better too   x


----------



## dixie13

I love your dance Tama, made me  ! Sorry that you're feeling a bit low at the moment, hope af turns up soon so you can start treatment. I know what you mean when you want to take time off work, I feel the same way. I have to be grounded for IUI treatment and I'm also taking unpaid leave for all of Jan. I will be broke but think it'll be worth it!!! Are you a teacher?

Sarah - one is all it takes! Hope this is the one for you   

Just had a call back from one of the nurses and because I'm finishing antibiotics on Friday the infection should be cleared and we can go ahead with IUI next week. I asked her if that could be the cause for us not being able to conceive and she said maybe...!! Who knows.....

Dixie
x


----------



## Tama

Hiya Dixie - so glad that the tx will go ahead for you, best of luck   Will be lovely to have Jan off and worth it too. I'm an administrator at a private school, lovely job - not too much stress way less than when I worked in London planning events! School finishes on the 11th Dec, I'll work the week after up until the 18th but will only have to work 10am-3pm which will be nice, then I'm off until 5th Jan   xx


----------



## princess29

Thanks for the big welcome everyone, sorry for not repling individually, seems so many of you which is great but just might take a while for me to get to know everyone  

So a little update on my appointment today 

It was fine nothing really to worry about, the injections seem ok, the only thing is one needs to be mixed (Menopur) but im sure I will get the hang of it fairly quickly once I start doing them, the actual injecting (did some with water to practise) was easy didnt even hurt  no blood or anything! Came away with a MASSIVE wash type bag full of needles and syringes which made everything seem a bit more real. 

She also gave me loads of paperwork to sign and me & Hubbie have to go in on Friday to take it back in and also show our passports, they are going to give me my precription too, which is for menopur, Suprecur (the two injections) then one lot of HCG injection and finally pesseries for after the insemination, we have to pay for each item so will cost about £30.00.

So just got to wait for AF to show up now, ive been taking Provera and take my last tablet today, so will AF come a week today? 

Im sure most of you all ready know what happens but its exciting thats everythings happening now! EEEKKKK


----------



## Clarebaby

It's so confusing all this, everytime I go to the hospital they seem to say something different.  Have just had Day 11 scan and have two follies of size 18.5 and 16.5 and a couple of other little ones.  Found the 16.5 one first and nurse said that they wouldn't book me in for IUI unless they found one over 18.0, fortunately she then found one.

BUT - the first time I had the treatment my largest follie was only 17.0 and I did have the treatment on Day 13.  So was this a waste of time??

Also, have had completely contradictory advice re intercourse after IUI treatment, one said yes do it as much as possible but other one said not to bother as IUI was timed to perfection and additional sperm added later would have already missed the boat!!

Why can't they all say the same thing!!

Anyway,  positive thoughts for Thursday!  Good news in that I have one really good follie, and am excited to be getting on with it again - 3rd time lucky


----------



## Jinglebell

Good news princess!  Never had the injections, but lots of ladies say just take your time.

Tama - your school sounds lovely, not like my manic old comprehensive!     

J x


----------



## Clarebaby

The thing I always forget with mixing the Menupor is that you have to flick the top of the vile lots so that the liquid falls down into the bottle!  

If you don't do this you only get half the liquid!


----------



## princess29

Clarebaby,

I always found the follicule size confusing too, im sure the news always used to change, one scan that size was good and the next it wasnt! I hate the bit were you go in for a scan, at my clinic the lady never speaks to you so then you have to wait until you see the Nurse after to find out if its good or bad news, it makes me so nervous! 

At least you have a good follicule, I hope all goes well for you on Thursday, fingers crossed for you! 

Oh and PS my clinic does tell you to BD in the evening after insemination  

Jinglebells thanks for the advice hun. xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Clare - well done on those superb follies!  Try not to worry about a millimetre here or there.  My clinic considers anything 17mm or over as mature and will trigger once you get to that point, but others (like yours) set the minimum as 18mm.  The trigger will gives the follies their final push to maturity and they will have ov'd in time for your IUI.  There isn't a certain measurement they get to before they ov... on one of my cycles I ov'd the day after a scan showed 20mm and another cycle I ov'd the day after a scan showed 22mm.

I know it's difficult not to second-guess what the clinic is doing (I do it ALL the time - drives DH mad) especially if you are being told different things by different people.  But we have to trust that they know what they are doing... and also that if fate / God / powers-that-be are going to give us the gift of pregnancy this cycle then that's what they will do, regardless of 17mm or 18mm 

Re; the BMS after the insem - yes, go for it if you can manage it, but not if you're sore xoxo


----------



## kdb

Love the jiggy bum dance Tamsin - made me giggle    Sweetie I know once AF arrives (or a shock natural bfp!) you'll get your mojo back and feel better!  When are you putting your Xmas tree up?  I find that always makes me feel good.  (1st December is when we'll put up ours.)

Princess - glad you got the hang of the injections already.  My AF showed up 4-5 days after the last Provera tablet but I believe it can arrive earlier than that or up to 10 days after the last tablet.  Good luck!

Right, logging off now so I can head home and try to beat the traffic...

xoxox


----------



## Tama

Hiya KD - thanks hun   I know I'll get back into things like you say when tx starts - it's been so long I've kind of fallen of the tx wagon   DH and I normally put up our tree 2nd weekend in December, we're having lights on the house this year too so they will go up this weekend and we'll have a 'grand switch on' on the 4th Dec   I love Christmas and am really going to enjoy it this year, we're at home and have my mum coming from France so really looking forward to it. Plus now we're able to get a tx in before Christmas too I'm   for the best Christmas present   Here's hoping that WW's +ve is a sign of things to come, how lovely would it be if there was an avalanche of +ve's on this thread (well all threads). 

Well done Clare on the follies     xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been away so long- have been on holiday in Norfolk  (If only rained most of the time!!!!)

Have had a quick read and tried to catch up with you all!!!!

WW  
[fly][/fly]

   

You were right someone was going to bet a bfp and it was you!!!! Well done! 

Tamsin, Hi honey, how are you. Looking forward to our catch up tommorow!! 

Hi Kd, fantastic news on the basting!! Keeping evrything cossed you get a lovely  

Hi princess29,  welcome to thread. Looking forward to chatting to you 

Hi Clarebaby,  welcome to thread. Those follies sound good. Idont get a trigger at all just get basted after +ve OPK. It is really frustrating when you get told different things 

Hi Jinglebell   welcome to thread. It is so hard to stay positive at the best of times and comments like that from your sister are very unhelpful  . The girls on this thread are lovely and I'm sure we can help you feel a bit better 

Hi dixie13, wow your course sounds very intersting!! Keepiung everthing crossed you can start next week!! 

Hi Scaralooloo  , You def only need 1 to make it work!!! Kepping everything crossed its a beautiful ripe one 4 u. Good luck for tomorrow  

Hi Tutenkhamoun, sorry your not feeling the best. Really hoping for a lovely  for you     

Hi savannahlu Keeping everything crossed for wed for you!  goodluck^    

Hi beanie_1, and louise832    Sorry your both feeling a bit down. Its good to share your feelings on here- its what ff is about I think. Hope you feel better soon lovely ladies  here are a few of my favourite smileys to make you smile 
       

Hi Huggies, How are you? 

Hi joeyrella 

Hi HippyChicky, Well done on basting yesterday. WOW fantastic no of . We only had 15 million after washing!! Fingers crossed for you .

Hi Scotsgirlie , I'm so sorry lovely . xxx

Hi to all the other lovely ladies

AFM, Was a def BFN. So round 2!! cd5 today. AF was a killer but is easing now. 1st scan is monday.

Been at a spa day today (b'day pressie from my lovely hubbie). Feeling all chilled and relaxed!! Had a lovely indian head massage!!

Lots of love to everyone
Daisy


----------



## Huggies

princess29 - Welcome   and wishing you all the best for your IUI journey!!   

clarebaby - wish you all the best for Thursday and praying that it is definitely 3rd time luck for you!!     Follies sound good though, so don't worry.

KD74 - how are you doing?  When is test date for you and how are you feeling??   

WW - thanks for sticking around girl and keeping us all hopeful - hope you are doing well??

Jinglebell - Big Hugs!!!     Of course IUI can work - just not for everyone and as I think many girls will agree - IVF is a lot more invasive and IUI might be used to test the waters, but girls do get lucky and I hope you will become one of them!!    All the best for this cycle - do you get 3 attempts??

Dixie - your course sounds fascinating and glad you are enjoying it so much!!!  

Tutu - hello and welcome back from rainy Scotland - my parents were telling me how bad it was at the weekend - glad you made it back safely.  How are you doing and when is your TEST DATE!!!  Sending lots of positive vibes your way.   

Sarah - think positive - you only need one!!  All the best for tomorrow   

Tama - big hugs honey     I hope AF does what is required for you today and you can get on with things -  you have definitely done a test??!!!  Thanks for the HUGE group hugs - I am doing fine - loosing all positivity on a daily basis - that always happens with me, but I still try to think and imagine positive thoughts throughout the day!!

Daisy - hell lovely - sorry it was a definite BFN but sounds like you are back on your feet, chilled, and all ready for round 2 - best of luck!!!

Hippychicky - how are you 

I am well - looking forward to the long Thanksgiving weekend we have here this week.  Unfortunately hubby is leaving me on Friday to go to Australia for business!!! So I will be finding out my results on my own (boo hoo)!!  I pray I can call him with some exciting news.  We won't see each other now until we are both back in Scotland for xmas!!  I, however, have a lovely trip to Santa Monica to look forward to a week on Friday with my work and looking forward to some December sunshine.

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## Pickle19

Hi Clarebaby,

I know it's frustrating being told different things, I can totally relate to the should we/shouldn't we BD after the IUI, I was there last week have just this rant!

After a good long chat with the nurse, they told me that they advise you to have sex afterwards for a few reasons; any extra sperm up there always helps, some people think the presence of new sperm in the uterus makes the IUI sperm more aggressive in getting to the egg - caveman style!, but also that the good vibes can just relax your body  . On the flip side, it also won't do any harm not to have sex, as you've just had millions of sperm deposited in the perfect place to meet the egg(s).

The best thing to do is go with the flow, if the mood strikes go for it, and if not don't worry. Being relaxed as you can and staying healthy is all we can really do, so I find it's best to just give yourself over to it and be as 'normal' as you can.

Sending you lots of relaxing vibes and a big ol'  
x


----------



## HippyChicky

I think I spoke too soon yesterday saying I had no side effects from the trigger shot this cycle. I'm certainly feeling it today, I'm soooo windy, I'm feeling so tired and my boobs ache.

Hope everyone is well. *hugs* to those that need them and fingers crossed for those that are testing soon. 

Now who'd like to take the windy and rainy weather away from up here in Cumbria, I'm sick of it, I want cold frosty mornings then I might start to feel Christmassy.


----------



## Pickle19

Huggies - thinking of you and sending you lots of   for test day. Sorry your DH won't be with you but you have all of us here instead - not much of a swap I know, but as my mum says, better than a poke in the eye with a rusty nail! 

KD - how funny, I'm in marketing too! how are you feeling about test day? it's really weird but I feel really calm, it's been a week tomorrow since the IUI and I haven't been too stressy so far. Here's hoping that holds!

Scaralooloo - hun, don't worry about the little follie, it's best to go ahead with only the best and that's obviously what that 1 is. So chin up and believe in the power of positive thinking    it only takes one.

Tama - I've got everything crossed AF comes tonight and you can start the drugs this week. The injections aren't so bad once you start, I always find the thought of them is worse - a pack of frozen peas can help to numb your tum first! 

Good luck to all the other ladies, sorry not to send a personal message but there's so many of us now it's hard to keep up!  

xx


----------



## Cookie987

Hiya Tama, 

LOVE the dance, made me  

still no sign of AF for me, its been two weeks...this cant be right!!!?? 

xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, wow it's been a busy few days for posting! Hope everyone is well and hi to all the new girls! 

Hippychick -  yeah basting was ok thanks. DH came with me this time, (didn't last time). Think he wanted to know exactly what they do! lol It was a new nurse who is obv just training. She's done a scan etc before and sum1 always has to check what she's said/done. It was more crampy and uncomfortable this time but I don't care, lets hope it beginners luck for her!!! lol Now for the 2ww! Here's hoping for a BFP for us both (and everyone else!!)Good result for the swimmers, they never told me anything like that, loved your DH reason for the quantity! lol How did you get on? you feeling ok? Is ur OTD the 10/12? 

Well now officially on the 2ww!!! Nurse was quite excited at my post IUI scan today! She insisted on showing me a blob on teh screen and telling me this was a great picture (just a black blob to me but I'll take her word for it!) And then she scanned the other side and was like "Oh this is fantastic, u've ovulated on both sides! Totally loved her enthusiasm! Came out and had a puncture in the hospital car park tho, but didn't get too stressed, just phoned DH to rescue me. Spoke to nurse today and advised her if this cycle is usuccessful I'd like to wait till after xmas before 3rd cycle. She said thats fine. But hopefully I won't need it anyway! And if I do, at least I can have a glass/bottle of champagne at xmas! lol Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to say big thank you for the   and positive comments, the dance and smiles definitely brought smile to my face...

Feeling bit more positive today, found courage tell my boss about the whole ttc not in massive detail and he was pretty good about it all and the fact i will need give short notice for time off..just wish i could talk to my family about it but my sister doesn't like to talk about it..think she found the whole IUI process very stressfull...but she is proof that it does work..

sending everyone positive vibes and    xx


----------



## HippyChicky

xmasbaby81 ~ fingers crossed for you. My nurse just tells me to wait to weeks so if nothing by 8th Dec I'll be testing


----------



## kdb

Totally agree Tamsin - bring on the Xmas BFPs       

Hello Daisy lovely - ooooh spa day sounds good!  What a lovely hubby you have    Glad you're able to get another cycle in before Xmas xoxo

Oh Huggies, that is ages without your DH, but great that you have Scotland and your family too look forward to.  Really hope you get to give them some   news when you see them all.  My otd is Saturday 5th Dec, which is 16dpiui.  Not sure why the extra two days   Stay positive sweetie!!!       

Pickle (my fellow marketing maiden) - that's great that you feel calm and happy   Congrats on being 50% through the 2ww!!  I am fluctuating a bit although feeling pretty good overall.  I've got post-it notes with +ve affirmations on them dotted around the house because if my head is full of those good thoughts then there isn't space for anything negative!  Acupuncture tonight @ 6pm which I'm hanging out for, as work has been a bit stressful lately.

Hi Louise - have you tested again recently?  Can you call your clinic??

Xmas - congrats on the basting and dual ov!  Oooh I am envious you get a post-IUI scan - would've loved one of those (or even one just before the IUI).  Glad the nurse was so enthusiastic - hope it's a good sign for you and your eggies  

'Morning Beanie!   

Hippy - hope you haven't been affected by the floods??

Hello to all the other FFs... almost half-way through the week, hooray!  Sun is shining here in London and blow me down but there is blue sky as well!
xoxo and


----------



## Tama

KD- glad the weather is nice in London today it's a lovely sunny day in Suffolk too, make all the difference sometimes   So you are almost half way through the 2ww, I'm sending you lots of sticky     , I really hope it's a +ve for you   xx

Hippychicky - best of luck for the 2ww also sending you lots of sticky   xx

Beanie - glad you are feeling better today and more positive. We are all here so you can always rant/chat to us, like you say your sister is proof that IUI does work xx

Xmasbaby - glad everything went well and I have everything crossed for your 2ww, hope it doesn't drag too much for you. Sorry you had a flat tire but glad your dh was able to rescue you, I'd have been a crying mess   xx

Louise - sorry af hasn't turned up for you hun. Have you asked your clinic abut it? Sorry I'm not much help in that area. Hope you are soon able to get on with your next tx xx

Pickle - glad you are feeling nice and relaxed. Almost half way hope the last week goes nice and quick for you with a lovely +ve result   xx

Huggies - Sorry dh is having to go away but I'm sending you lots of    just to top you up    and hoping you'll have some wonderful news to share with him soon   Santa Monica you lucky thing! I love it there, dh and I had three weeks in the states on our honeymoon and that was one of the many places we visited. Hope you have a lovely time   xx

Daisy - lovely to see you back from your hols   Really looking forward to   tonight, will be lovely to catch up. Until tonight....xx

Princes - hiay hun. Glad everything went well and the injections are not too bad. I too got a big wash bag full of gonal, needles and a sharps bin!! DH laughed and said it was like getting a new handbag, but I pointed out it wasn't and that maybe he'd like to buy me a new handbag (I love handbags) as a good luck for this tx and for being a brave girl and injecting myself   Hope af turns up so you can start tx soon xx

Clarebaby - how are you hun? It's such a pain when you get told one thing and then something else by the next person   When we went to the hospital for our last appointment before being refered to Bourn Hall, the nurse told us that we had to go back to our GP, then back to Ipswich, then back to Bourn Hall if we needed IVF. I was worried that all that would take 6-8 months meaning even more delays, but the doctor at Bourn said that was rubbish and if we do 2 or 3 IUI's with no success (   that it works and we don't need to move on) and decide we want to do IVF we can get get on and do it! Hang in there, sending you lots of    xx

Jinglebell - sorry things are stressful   Yes, our school is rather nice (even if I do say so myself   ) How are you feeling today? Sending you some   and a big   xx

Dixie - how are you feeling hun? Glad you are able to go ahead with IUI next week. I have to say that I can't wait to get going now! xx

Scaralooloo/Sarah - hiay hun. Glad you liked the dance   How is this cycle going? When is insem? Best of luck   xx

Scotsgirlie - hi hun, how are you? Hope you are okay. Sending you a BIG   xx

joeyrella - hiya   xx

savannahlu - hiya hun, how are you? xx

Tutu - sending you lots of   ready for test day   xx

Donna - how are things hun? Excited to be coming home? xx

WW - hope you and W-baby are doing well xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone, if I have sorry   xx

AFM - af arrived   never want her to turn up but when you know it's a -ve and she goes into hiding it is very annoying  Anyway she turned up this morning so cd1 today, so start injecting on Friday   I've booked my first scan which will be Wednesday afternoon all they had left was 12.30 which is a real pain due to work but nothing I can do about it and work will just have to get used to it   They are writing a policy because of me and all this tx!!! They have now said that I can have 5 days off a year paid for tx anything after that is unpaid but they then said that if I feel unwell I can take time off sick which means I get paid. We'll have to wait and see how this tx goes. I'm excited now but also worried incase it all comes crashing down around me again.....BUT i need to take my own advise and stay positive   

                                                                                                                                                                        ..........            

T xx


----------



## Huggies

Tama - WOOP WOOP!!!!         So glad AF is finally here for you and you can get started right away now!!  Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle      Can't wait to go to Santa Monica - never been to California so really looking forward to it!!

KD - glad the sun is shining where you are - foggy and raining here - not looking good for our Thanksgiving break.  The office is dead today - I think it is going to be a really long one!!!     16dpiui is certainly being safe - will you be tempted to test at 14?  I am being tested on 14dpiui.  

beanie_1 - glad you are feeling a bit more positive now!!     Well done for telling your work - I am sure that will help a lot.  I have not told my work and I am going to try and avoid that as long as possible, although sometimes I want to scream it out loud!!!  

xmasbaby - great news about your insem and having ovulated from both sides - that is terrific - fingers crossed and I hope your 2ww flies in   

Pickle19 - thanks for the support hun - glad I have this forum to speak about everything - hubby prefers not to talk about it, especially in the 2ww - doesn't want me getting my hopes up but sometimes I wish he would just ask how I am feeling - although that would probably make me burst into tears!!!   

Hippychicky - sorry you are feeling the effects of the shot.  I must admit that I never felt any different after my shot (did I do it right!!)??  My boobs are still normal and not sore     All the best for your 2WW    

Scotsgirlie - how are you

Well, I don't know if you were able to tell from my post that I am feeling pretty down today - I am already setting myself up for a fall and for it all to be over for another month come monday - so frustrating that I feel like this - wish I could feel different.  We definitely need to take December off as hubby and I are apart for most of it - so it will be January before we attempt something else and the thought of going into 2010 another new year is scaring me!!!!  Sorry for this rant - not sure where it has come from - my deep inner monster!!!    I will get there, but thanks for listening ladies.

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Huggies -   sorry you're feeling down, especially when everyone's getting ready for Thanksgiving.  Is it tomorrow?  Not sure if I've got that right!  My mum and sister are off to New York on Saturday so I get some PEACE!    

Now a bit of a question, a bit of a musing for you ladies re timing of IUI.  My clinic always get me to do an OPK and wait for the surge then do my IUI the next day (that the clinic is open    ).  With my 1st IUI I was basted 30 hours after the surge, with my second it was 44 hours after.  Now, not being thick here, but surely too late?  Far better for spermies to be in there ready and waiting!  Do any of your clinics do bloods to determine the timings?  

Don't want to be dishonest with my clinic, but I always know when ov is imminent - should I tell them I've had my surge when I know it will be the following day?  Just to make sure the spermies are 'in position'?    

They are really inflexible about when they do IUI and I'm frustrated that the first 2 were a waste of time.  I DON'T want that again.  Also have a trigger shot in the fridge I didn't use last time.  Makes things more predictable, but I'd rather fib than take medication I haven't been directed to.  

J x


----------



## Weaselwife

Tama - SO SO SO SO SO SO pleased for you    I know how it feels to wait and wait, and then when it's your time to start tx - it's an amazing feeling.  Keep full of hope darling x

Huggies - as the time draws close, you have to fight that negativity.  I'm   for you x  

KD - sun is shining here too - straight through the window into my eyes!  

Hi to everyone else, can't do personals today as work is so busy.  I keep my eye on everyone and know what you are all up to.  I'm not leaving yet as I need to spread my                   
to you all. x  Plus I feel like I'm on the 2ww again waiting for the scan.

WW


----------



## Tama

Huggies - so sorry you are feeling down. I know there really isn't anything anyone can say BUT we are all here for you and I'm sending you a MASSIVE cyber    and loads of      and    for a +ve result for you  Hang in there chick  California is amazing, like I said we had three weeks there and it's sooooo cool, you'll love it xx

Jinglebell - I'm not too sure about it and I'm not a doctor so don't want to tell you something that isn't 100% but I googled it and this is what I found....

_When timing is based on an hCG injection, the IUIs are usually done between 24 and 48 hours later. Typical timing would be to have a single IUI at about 36 hours post-hCG, though some do it at 24 hours, and some clinics are reporting better results when doing the IUI at 40-42 hours post-hCG. If two IUIs are scheduled, they are usually spaced at least 12 hours apart between 24 and 48 hours after the hCG. _  

I don't know if this helps or not  My clinic scan everyday or every other day, then you take the hCG and go back about 35/36 hours after that for insem. I think all clinics are different. If you are worried do you think they would be helpful if you called them or do you think you'd just tell you not to worry? Hope you get it sorted out so you can relax a bit  xx

WW - not long now and you'll be having your scan.  Thanks for the positive words it means a lot. I'm going to listen to my cd which has all sorts of positive affirmations on it and helps you to visualise being pg etc. I know there are no guarantees but like you say I can HOPE  xx

AF is kicking my  today  but I am on my way so not gonna complain 

Tx


----------



## Jinglebell

Thanks for that Tama.  Still not sure what I'll do.  Can never get hold of anyone at my clinic.  Will see how big my follies get and when and then make a decision.

J x


----------



## Beanie3

Good afternoon everyone... 

I know what you mean huggies about not wanting to tell work, its taken me two years find courage, but i only told my boss.

I be glad when af finely shows up and i can get on with the tx.

wishing everyone all the best.. 

xx


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Hi Ladies,

Huggies I know just how you feel; cant shake off the blues.  Am shattered, everything stressing me, can't cope with work, trying to set myself up for a fall, but don't want to be negative - aaaaah these last few days are killer!  Clinic said I could come in on friday for blood test instead of Saturday so thats a plus I guess...DH thinks I'm pregnant which doesnt help but does....he says my breath has changed and Im exhausted, but the drugs could do the exhausted and hormonol.  Huge swollen heavy boobs, horrible spots and anxiety.  What happens if its a BFN - do they say to go for another cycle immiediately?  My body looks awful, bruises everywhere from all the clexane, I don't know if I can take another month of injecting every day etc. and all the hormones, especially as I have 20, yes 20 family members coming over from my husbands side of the family from Belgium for Xmas...and each of his 3 sisters has average 3 perfect children - AAAAAAAAAAAGH.  When are you testing Huggies? We're so close!!    

Hi Tama, well done on AF the old witch   - loved your happy parade
Pickle - pleased your feeling good but then again (hate to be an old toad) I was until 2nd week wait which just suddenly kicked in hard...   
Daisy welcome back from hols you sound really positive!xxx
Hi Claire, Princess, KD, Jingle all of you lovely ff's huge positive love and    

Dog begging me for walk so gotta run
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Tutu
xxx


----------



## Huggies

Thanks girls - just need a good kick up the backside and other things to think about!!! 

Tutu - that is great you get a test on Friday - I really hope it is a big fat you know what (not going to jinx you).  You certainly sound like you have the symptoms and your hubby thinking you are is a good thing!! Wishing you all the best for Friday     - I am getting tested on Monday!!  How soon do they tell you the results from a blood test - there and then, or do you have to wait for a phone call??  Wow, sounds like you have a lot on your plate with family!!!  Good luck with that.

Tama - thanks for the cyber hugs - I needed them!!       Sorry AF is kicking your butt today - but all in a good cause and I hope it never reappears EVER again!!

Jinglebell - I had a scan on day 12 and had 2 good sized follies so was called that afternoon to say take trigger shot and come in the following morning for IUI (so only really 14 hrs after trigger shot) and then I had IUI again 24 hrs later so I think I was well covered.  See what happens but I would assume that anything from 24-36 hrs after LH surge should be good for IUI??!!!   

WW - best of luck for your scan - how far along will you be for that??

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Thanks Huggies!

J x


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Thanks Huggies; they said 2-3 hours for the blood test result so I guess it will be a phone call - better than making a scene in the clinic I spose!  Best of luck for Monday - are you doing pee stick or bloods??        

Weasel when's your first scan? sooooo exciting

   to one and all

Tutu
xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Tutu - I have been booked in for bloods at 7am on Monday morning - think I will just leave the pee sticks alone and just be told for sure one way or another by them - if I had any positive symptoms I would be tempted to test Sun and Mon - but don't think I can bare the result!!!!

 ***Slaps my own face and snaps out of the negativity****   

   

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Totally agree Huggies     I see you have done IUI consequetively before....how do all the drugs go one month after another?  Can you cope okay or do you recommend leaving it a month and then doing again?

xxTutu


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

sorry to gatecrash!!

Just wondered what everyone thinks about having reflexology 2 days before IUI?? Good or bad idea?

Em x


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Hi Em,

Would say acupunture better but its all personal     to you

Tutu


----------



## dixie13

Daisy - are you cd6 today? I'm cd7, hope we're both get something we want for xmas!!!      

Xmasbaby - hope this is the one for you!   

Tama - good news! Best of luck for this cycle   

Tutu - sending positive vibes your way     This could be your month!! 

Huggies - have a lovely thanksgiving. Sorry you'll be separated from dh for so long but you'll hopefully have something to celebrate when you see him next (other than xmas!).

Em - is it the first time you're having reflexology? My reflexologist says that I can have treatment any time before ovulation, so I can't see why not.... I remember that I felt very emotional after my first treatment (burst into tears afterwards!!) and suffered from headaches, apparently that is perfectly normal when the toxins are leaving your body.

Hello to everyone else!

Dixie
x


----------



## Huggies

Hi Tutu - I actually haven't done 2 consecutive IUI's, but have now had 4 consecutive months of drugs - my first was was in July with just clomid, then I was recommended that IUI wasn't necessary (as we were self pay and hubby had good swimmer results), then August was just a higher does of clomid, then September I was changed to Letrozole and then this cycle we had a fully cycle of IUI as I now had full health insurance with an upped dose of letrozole.  To be honest - I have mostly been fine on the drugs so far month after month and I think I am happy to keep going like that for now.

Em - I would say it is fine - I had reflexology about a week before OV and then I had a full body massage a week after IUI - trying to help with my positivity and the woman concentrated on all the right bits.

Dixie - thank you hun - I would love to give hubby the best phone call next week!!!   

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Evening Ladies,

Huggies - GIGANTIC MASSIVE BEAR HUG flying your way now   Keep positive hun, I know it's hard but not long now.     

Tutu - Lots of positive happy energy coming your way       

I'm not long back from hospital, basting went very well. When the nurse bought DH sample back from the lab she was jumping up and down laughing going you're husband is like superman. His sample was brilliant, 98% motility after washing can't remember all the other figures but they were AMAZING! So feeling really positive and very happy with my darling DH   Just got to get through the next 2 weeks without going mad.

Hello to everyone else, think i'm going to do a little FF dance to get some positive energy swimming about!


----------



## Cookie987

Hi Scaralooloo

Thats great news   . sending lots of     your way.    

Im still waiting for AF,  Ive contacted my clinic, waiting for them to return my call (hopefull 2moro). 
Guess i just need to stop stressing and "waiting" for af!!!

best wishes to all  

xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Louise,

Thanks I'm feeling so much more positive about everything now, only time will tell!

It's hard not too stress about these things, much easier said than done! Try and focus on something else for a while...if you can...and it will come. Stay positive     

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Yay Sarah!!!!!!!!!!  Glad you're feeling so good after basting - I felt the same   

Dixie - so glad that the antibiotics won't delay this cycle!   Thanks for all the info - am going to look into the study.

Tutes and Huggies       

Nitey-nite everyone


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies

Sorry for being so rubbish at posting   been having a rough old time of it with one thing and another - lousy timing wanted a relaxing (ish) 2WW!  I have been reading and keeping upto date with you all, just not been up to posting much.  

Am past the half way mark  - this is where it gets really tough I find.  Testing Sunday if AF doesn't show before then.  Quite sure it hasn't worked but time will tell!  Feeling very AFish last night and today, suspect cyclogest is why I'm not spotting yet.

Anyway I'll shut up now and stop being so negative  

All the best to everyone on 2WW and ladies just starting & waiting to get going     

                   

Take care everyone,
Jovi x


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies!

Hi huggies, sorry you are feeling down.   Your in good company- I think we are all up and down- I'm still off work. It must be especially hard without dh, but like you say hopefully you will have some lovely news to tell him   


Hi Pickle19, it is really hard to keep up I agree!!  . You only miss one day and there are pages and pages to catch up on! I think its lovely that we can all be here for one another.

Hi HippyChicky, you certainly have had it rough in cumbria, sending you some positive vibes for some   and of course a 

Hi louise832, any sign of af yet?


Hi xmasbaby81, great news on Ov on both sides  

Hi Tamsin, lovely chatting 2 u  


Hi Jinglebell, my clinic bast on the day of +ve OPK. They all seem to have different protocols dont they  

Hi Tutenkhamoun, wishing you the best of luck for friday hon   

Hi lesbo_mum, my acupuntarist says reflexology is the baby brother of acupuncture (i.e. milder) and I have acupuncture throughout my cycle and have been fine. I think you'll be OK to go ahead.


Hi dixie13, Yay we are cycle buddies!!!  

Hi Scaralooloo,    on the basting and fantastic  . Really hope it brings you  

Hi  ♥Jovigirl♥, sorry you have been feeling rubbish. Really hope   stays away     

Hi to all the other lovely IUI ladies!!

AFM, Well hopefully today I took my last ever clomid pill  . (We only get 2x IUI so will be moving onto IVF after this go). Feels slightly starnge but also quite nice!!!

Love to everyone

Daisy


----------



## savannahlu

Hello Ladies,

Well, today (Wed) is the final day of my 2ww and AF arrived bang on cue  

This is the end of my journey. No more IUI for me.

I'm 40, have been ttc for 12 years. I feel like it's all over now and there's not much hope left. Every month that damn body clock ticks louder. I'm devastated, and surprisingly, angry. Why can't I just be a mum? Am I being punished for something? 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry everyone, don't feel like doing personals tonight. (Happy Thanksgiving Huggies)


----------



## Weaselwife

Savannahula,    I am so so sorry.  Nothing I can say can make it better.  I understand you giving up the IUI, but giving up all together?  I don't think we are being punished honey, it's just someone somewhere makes us work very hard for some things - maybe to balance out the world a bit.  Is IVF not an option for you?  I have shed a little   reading your post.
WW


----------



## HippyChicky

daisy22 ~ sun ?? what's that  It's still raining up here

Savannalu ~ *hugs* sweetheart xx


----------



## kdb

Oh Savannah sweetie   It sucks that life is so unfair... (in)fertility makes me angry more than sad so I understand how you feel.   Don't think about giving up just yet - take some time to lick your wounds and have some space before thinking about "what's next?".

When I was feeling really really low I posted on FF and someone replied with this verse.  Made me cry but it did help in some way... maybe because it meant that someone else had felt the same as me and I wasn't alone.

Even if you don't believe in God, hopefully you can find some comfort from this.

xoxo  

*********

What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility?

I think he meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility.

No, God never meant for me not to have children. That's not my destiny; that's just a fork in the road I'm on. I've been placed on the road less traveled, and, like it or not, I'm a better person for it. Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and greater inner strength on this journey to resolution, and I haven't let him down.

Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God has singled me out for a special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known.

While I would never choose infertility, I can not deny that a fertile woman could never know the joy that awaits me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own. And the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when he handed me infertility. I already know."

Author unknown.


----------



## dixie13

Savannahlu - big hugs to you    . I'm so very sorry af turned up. Life can seem so unfair sometimes. What about ivf, is that not an option for you?

Huggies - that's beautiful, brought a   to my eye.

Jovi - stay positive!    

Sarah - great news,   your dh must be very proud! Hope this is the one for you    

Daisy - hello to my cycle buddy!!   

Hello to everyone else, have a lovely day!

Dixie
x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

KD74 - Thanks for the message, hope things are ok with you?  

Jovigirl - Hang on in there not long now. Lots of      coming your way.     

Daisy - Keep positive maybe this one is the one.    

Savannahlu - I am so sorry, thinking of you and your DH  

Dixie - Thanks for the message, hope things are ok with you?  

Hello to Huggies, Jinglebell, Xmasbaby, Louise, Hippychick, Pickle19 and Tutenkhamoun best of luck for tomorrow hun    

I'm well feeling good about things. Me and my superman managed to get some   in last night and this morning, just to top it up a bit. So now i just have to try and stay calm for the next 2 weeks and hope that this is my chance.

Love to you all,
Sarah


----------



## Tama

savannahlu sweetie I'm so very sorry   IF is so cruel and I really wish there was a magic wand I could wave for every woman out there experiencing this heart breaking journey. Take some time and then maybe it will be time to look at the next step. Like the others have said is IVF an option for you? Sorry, I'm not sure if it is but please hang on, I can't imagine how much you have already been through     Take care of yourself    xx


----------



## princess29

Morning Ladies,

Jovigirl - Sorry your not feeling it hun, fingers crossed for a BFP on Sunday. 

Daisy - Good Luck for this cycle! 

Savannah - So so sorry, dont really know what to say but ((((BIG HUGS))))  

Scaralooloo - Good luck on your 2WW hun, try to relax. 

Clare - Good luck for your insemination today! 

Well im still here just waiting for AF so we can start our IUI, wish it would come already!


----------



## Tama

princess29 - sorry af hasn't turned up, did your doctor suggest anything? Hope you get started soon xx

Sarah - whoop whoop   great that you managed a little extra jiggy   Hope the 2ww goes well for you   xx

Dixie - hope you're okay xx

KD - afternoon hun   Hope you're keeping up the PMA   xx

HippyChicky - hello, how's things? xx

WW - hope you're okay xx

Daisy - thanks for the   last night, always lovely to catch up with you. Here's hoping for some lovely fat follies on Monday     xx

Jovi - Sorry you are feeling down   Sending you loads of PMA   PMA   PMA   best of luck hun xx

louise832 - any sign of af? Hope you get that call today   xx

Huggies - sending you loads of     for Monday     xx

Tutu - sending you loads of     for testing hun   xx

Em- sorry I'm not sure about reflexology but I can't see why it would be a problem, best of luck hun   xx

Jinglebell - hiya hun, how's things? xx

beanie - any sign of af? Hope you are okay xx

Clarebaby - hello. How are you? xx

Scotgirlie - hello hun   Hope you are okay   xx

Pickle - hiya hun, how's things with you? xx

xmasbaby - hope the 2ww is going well for you hun   xx

Donna - hope you are okay hun   xx

savannahlu - again so very sorry hun     xx

Hope I've managed to remember everyone   

We are all at very different stages of IUI at the moment but I think we could ALL do with some PMA and some good luck, so..........

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

AFM I'm just waiting for tomorrow night and I'll officially be on the IUI tx wagon   I've decided, with the help from the lovely Daisy, to keep believing and stay   for this cycle and see what happens.  

Txx


----------



## Scaralooloo

That's a girl, always keep believing     Love the dance


----------



## savannahlu

Morning girls,

Thank you WW, Hippy Chicky, Dixie, Scaraloo, Tama and Princess, for your kind words. It's lovely to have a place to vent with people that understand. I appreciate you all.

Kd - thank you for that. I'm not religious but it's true. Maybe the universe has a different road for me. I do believe eveything happens for a reason, and is as it's meant to be, even if it seems like a dead end at the moment.  

IVF is something that DH and I need to discuss. There's no way we can afford the $15,000+ it costs in the US. We've already spent thousands getting to this stage. The alternative is to go back to Scotland and try there. I've already picked out the Glasgow Clinic of Reproductive Medicine and have been in touch with them. They've been great so far but the logistics of it are difficult and DH is hesitant. We're self-employed and it's hard to get away together for a day or two let alone an extended period. I would have to be in Scotland for several weeks. There's no way DH could come for more than a week. I don't know how possible it is to condense all the appointments we'd need. He'd not be there for almost all of it. I'd have to rent a house and car. We'd have to pay extra money for someone to cover me at work. Plus of course the tx fees, flights etc. Don't wanna make it sound like it's a financial decision but it really is. I'd have no hesitation spending whatever it took if I was likely to have a baby at the end of it all but at my age, the odds are stacked heavily against me. We have to sit down and weigh it up.

Anyway, I don't want to complain too much. We're otherwise healthy and lead comfortable lives. The worst thing that can happen is life stays as it is and that's not really so bad. We just have to pick ourselves up and carry on.

Thanks again everyone. You're all so lovely. I'll be watching how you're all doing and keeping my fingers crossed for a weaselwife positive for everybody.   

Much love,
Savannah


----------



## Blonde1

Hi Ladies
I will be starting my IUI end of Dec, beginning Jan, my 1st IUI with full immune drugs.

I have just had my AMH level done (wasn't great at 5.75) and now Mr Gorgy is suggesting my dose of 150iu Gonal F be doubled to 300iu x 5 injections, on top of 100mg clomid.

Just wondering what other ladies have taken re: stimulation drugs and what was the outcome.

Mr G thinks that as I have achieved pregnancy before naturally several times that my eggs are of good quality but I don't produce many and will need more drugs. Having said that there is a concern I will over stimulate as when he did a mid cycle scan after my ovulation there were 3 follies in my ovaries...

Any thoughts? are the side effects of the drugs bad?

Thank you x


----------



## Beanie3

hello

No sign af yet but getting the typical symptoms before im due so hoping it will show by weekend but knowing my luck prob not.. 

Hope all is well with everyone...sending   to you all xx


----------



## Huggies

savannahlu - So sorry     I really hope this isn't the end of the road from you and you are able to go one more step.  The Glasgow clinic sounds like a great opportunity and I hope you and hubby manage financially and logistically to make it happen.  Happy Thanksgiving and big hugs again.   

beanie1 - hope AF shows up soon for you!!! 

Blonde1 - I think I am in a similar situation to you in that my eggs are there but I don't produce as many.  I have been on Clomid and Letrozole to date and having only had my first follie scan with this cycle of IUI - I had 3 follies (2 of good sizes) so certainly haven't over-stimulated in my 4-5 mths of treatment.  Good luck for Dec/Jan.  

Tama - thanks for the amazing amounts of dances and PMA!!!   I think we all do need it.  Hope everything goes well for you tomorrow night and you are officially in the cycle - keep positive - it worked for me for about 3 weeks!!!!   

princess29 - Hope AF shows up for you soon!!!

Sarah - Fab results for you and hubby - great news!!! And well done for getting some extra curricular activities achieved too!!!     All the best for your 2WW   

KD - lovely poem - I am a total believer that what is for you won't go buy you and that I am just going to love my baby all the more when I finally meet them!!!     Made me very emotional!!

Daisy - thanks hun - hubby is worried about leaving me, but it might be for the best as I feel I might not be in a great mood next week    Good riddance to Clomid and I hope this is the last time you have to take any medication - best of luck!!!   

Jovi -    big hugs - totally know how you are feeling - but still hoping that our bodies can surprise us when we least expect it.  Hang on in there and I am wishing tonnes of luck for Sunday!!!!   

Tutu - wishing you tonnes of luck for tomorrow -  hope you are hanging on in there and feeling positive!!!   

To everyone else - you are amazing and in this amazing emotional rollercoaster I am so glad to have you girls for support - really couldn't do it without you (good and bad).

Not my cultural heritage, but today I am giving thanks for an amazing husband, a loving family and the hope that I will soon have my own family to celebrate such days with!!    

Love to you all

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Huggies, Happy Thanksgiving xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Savannah  Take your time (and DH too) to heal. Really hope that you can pick up our cyber hugs from across the Atlantic xoxo (Well, Huggies are much closer!)

    ​
Hi Huggies  Love the idea of saying what we're thankful for... for me it's my husband, our families, our good health and the opportunities that we have been given. (And I'll sneakily add in FF there as well!  )

Welcome Blonde1 - love the quote in your signature. Very powerful. Re; s/e - I was on 50mg Clomid for two cycles and the only s/e I had was a few hot flashes during the night, although I think I got off easy!  Haven't used Gonal but am on Puregon which is very similar and I've had no s/e whatsoever. They will monitor you very closely to ensure you don't over-stim.

Yippeeeee Friday tomorrow


----------



## xmasbaby81

hey everyone, 

Savannahlu - IF is heartbreaking stuff. I've been ttc for 7years. Made the decision to ttc shortly after I met my husband at 20, who knew thejourney to having a baby would be so long. Big hugs to you and your DH. 

Sarah - great results!! They never told me any stats like that. Good luck for the 2ww!

KD - That poem was lovely! Made me shed a tear bacause I'm a firm believer in that everything happens for a reason, but understandably IF gets me down, but I try not to have the "Why me?" opinion as self pity is not in my nature! It was nice to have a small reminder about this. Thanks

Blonde - I was on 75iu gonal f(x3) last cycle, 150iu(x2) + 75iu(x1) this cycle. SE's no too bad, just really tired and spotty! But hopefully worth it.

Tama - loved the dance, they make me laugh! lol 

Hippychick - howz my cycle buddy doing?

Hi to Huggies, princess29, Dasiy, Jovi, tutu, beanie, scaraloulou, jinglebell, clairebaby, scotsgirlie, donna, pickle, WW, dixie, jovi Hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## Cookie987

Hi Savannah, 
im so sorry   . best wishes for which ever road you choose to take, i hope its not the end of the line for you.  

still no af for me, got a call from the clinic today and they have just said to hang in there and wait, although they dont do any procedures over the xmas period until 11th jan!!!! so af needs to make an apperance pretty quick!!!

hope everyone is well   xxx


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Hi girls,

Savannahlu Im so sorry for you; I loved Kd's poem.  I find it so hard too to understand.

Im afraid its bad news from me.  I went to the clinic today and had my blood test.  Nurse just called with a  .  Had prepared myself for the call and the minute I heard her voice I knew what it was going to be.  Think I will take a break this month from tx.  Just called a healer I know who got me pregnant about 2 years ago but I miscarried.  I would like to see her again.  I have 3 months left until the humira runs out so the clock's ticking, but I think another IUI cycle right now is not what I need at xmas...Maybe best to give my body a break.  Pretty disappointing, and I wish wish wish I was able to give everyone a Weasel and keep up the good vibes, but hey ho there we go.

Sending you all     

Love Tutu
xxx


----------



## dixie13

I'm so very sorry Tutu   . Sounds like you need a break from tx, perhaps take a break over xmas and come back fighting in the new year?!!!! I've been to see a healer (energy therapist) and had an amazing, although different, treatment!! Let us know how you get on. Here's another  

Louise - hope af turns up and you get a tx in before xmas! 

I'm going for my first scan this afternoon, hoping for a short cycle and a visible follicle!  

Dixie
x


----------



## Huggies

Tutu - so sorry hun    .  I am glad you are looking at things positively though - sounds like a great idea to take some time off and gain your strength back.  I will also be taking December off tx as it does start to control your life!!  Big Hugs and take care of yourself          

Dixie - all the best for your scan today - follie dance!!!       

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Tutu - Really sorry petal     Good idea to take Christmas off, enjoy being able to have a few glasses of bubbly. Thinking of you   

Dixie - Hope the scan goes well today   

AFM I'm not feeling too great, sore throat and just generally feeling exhausted! Not great timing as I have 13 hour working day today   Just want to curl up in my bed  

Anyway hope everyone else is well and have lovely weekends planned.

Sarah


----------



## Tama

Tutu - so sorry hun    I think if you feel you want a break then that is a very good idea. You can have some time to enjoy Christmas and a few glassess of wine. Take care of your self


----------



## Weaselwife

Tutu,   I am so sorry honey, you must be exhausted having to deal with this IF and now a disappointment.  Take a break, have a fabby Xmas with DH, family, food and drink.  You're body might be calling out for a break, so listen to it - healer sounds like a great idea - re-balance and come back in 2010 fighting!  Don't give up!    

AFM - I'm sniffling with a nasty cold.  I feel and look .  I hope it shifts soon!

We need some positive energy


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Tutu xx


----------



## kdb

Oh Tutes   Take care lovely   xoxo


----------



## Pickle19

Tutu, so sorry to hear about today , sounds like a good idea to take a bit of a breather. Sending you lots of   vibes
x


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies

Hi savannahlu, I am so sorry hon  . It is hard to know what to say. I really feel for you. If I was a millionaire i'd send you the money in a heartbeat (unfortunately I'm not). I really wish I could wave a magic wand   and make us all  . Sending you a huge cyber hug  

Hi WW, sorry your feeling  . You take care of yourself and that little bean  


Hi hippychick, has the   come out yet? Has been a beautiful crisp but very cold day here   (Leicestershire)

Hi Kd, thank you for sharing the poem with us- made me   but then again so do most things!! How is the 2ww going?   

Hi Dixie 13, Hope your scan went well this afternoon and you had some lovely follies   . I have my 1st scan on Monday.


Hi Scaralooloo, Sarah, Hope you feel better soon      well done on the . Hope there is some lovely magic happening!    = 


Hi Blonde1,   welcome to the thread. I am so sorry about your losses  . I only have clomid, so dont really know about your other meds sorry. Really hope it works for you  

Hi huggies, Hope you had a lovely thanksgiving! If your not in a great mood next week hon, we'll all be here to see you through  

Hi xmasbaby81, How are things with you?

Hi louise832, Beanie & princess29 Any sign of old witchiepoos    . She always arrives when she is not wanted and never when she is 

Hi Tutu, I am so sorry  . It never gets any easier does it.  

Hi Tamsin, Well done on the Jab- ure a star!!!    

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

Afm, still not feeling like myself- gonna be off work til after xmas now. Bit of a releif- I can just concentrate on getting better. I am better than I was a couple of weeks ago. 

Lots of love to everyone

Daisy


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies 

Well I did it! I know it's just a small needle but there was a point in my life when needles made me shake, cry and roll about on the floor, shouting 'no, no, no' - I was only 8 at the time   So I did it and it wasn't painful one bit, went in like going into butter which was odd as I was expecting it to be firmer (guess I have a good amount of fat - which isn't unlike butter)   So that's me....I'm finally on the IUI tx wagon  

Daisy - thanks for the text hun   So glad you are able to have some more time off and really feel ready to go back.   Have a lovely weekend xx

WW - hope you feel better soon x

Hippychicky - hope you're okay xx

KD - how's the 2ww going? Have a nice weekend xx

Dixie - how was the scan? xx

Sarah - how are you feeling? xx

Beanie - any news xx

Princess - hiya, any sign of af? xx

Louise - hope you're okay hun xx

Pickle - hello. How's things? xx

Donna - hope you're okay hun xx

Scotsgirlie - big   xx

Tutu - big    to you too hun xx

Savannah - so sorry things are not easy for you, like Daisy said I'd give you the money too if I had lots   You take care xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone 

Tx


----------



## kdb

Woo hoo T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Giddy up on the ol' wagon    The first one is the hardest - the rest will be a breeze   So today is CD3 for you, right?  What day is your first scan?  Remember to keep your belly warm to encourage the blood flow  

Hello  ! Am glad you've got more time off to get better properly xoxo   Have a lovely weekend sweetie!  It's going to be cold here in London brrrrr


----------



## Jinglebell

Tama - well done on the old jabbing. Ugh!    

Tutu - so sorry things haven't worked for you this month.  I am testing just before Christmas this month or I would have given i a break - don't want to be having tx over the hols.  Big     and best of luck for 2010.

J x


----------



## HippyChicky

daisy22 ~ guess what  I saw the sun today....all day !!!! But now it's really cold and getting icy.

Well 4 days into the 2ww and I feel "normal", in fact I feel better than I have the past 2 IUI's. I'm sleeping a lot better, I'm eating better, I feel alive.


----------



## Cookie987

Evening girls

hope your all well.

Princess - has your af turned up yet?? im also waiting to start IUI and af has gone awol!!!   

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD WEEKEND      XX


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Well done Tama    It took me ages to do my very first jab, the next one was very quick (and I quite enjoyed it after the nerves of the first had passed  )  You're on the way  

Huggies hope you're hanging on in there     

Jinglebell nice to see you here  

Daisy glad you are on the mend and you've got some more time 

 group hug for anyone who needs one

So glad it's the weekend, I have Monday off work so can at least hide for an extra day if it's BFN.  I am so very tired, not been sleeping well at all but I can well and truely relax for a couple of days now and catch up with myself.  Have booked in to have my hair cut and on Monday will head off to see New Moon    A fix of Edward can make anything better    even if it is only a couple of hours.  Have so much to do round the house but - it will still be there to be done when I'm feeling more upto it.  

Loads of luck and   to all
Jovi x


----------



## Huggies

Sarah - hope your long day at work has now finished and you get some well deserved rest and feel better tomorrow!!!   

WW - sorry you are feeling rotten too - your bean must be sucking all that energy out of you to go nice and strong - how long till your scan now?   

Daisy - thank you hun!     Glad you are getting time off to get fully better.  Be very selfish and think only of yourself and get stronger for it.   

Tama - you go girl!!!    well done you and I am glad it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be.  Good luck with the rest of them - it will be a breeze now.

Hippychicky - glad you are feeling so well - that is really positive and I hope it continues for you!   

Louise and Princess - hope AF turns up for you both soon - or if it doesn't that you get a nice little suprise!!   

Jovi - how are you feeling honey?  Keeping all fingers crossed for you on Sunday and glad you have time off work.  New Moon is amazing - but I think Jacob will be keeping your mind occupied more than Edward   

AFM - just sent hubby off to Australia - he asked me how I was feeling about things this morning and I told him AF was definitely on its way so I could prepare him for the news - he is so strong but gets so upset for me!!    How I wish things could be different.  I know have a full weekend with not much planned and so trying not to think about it!!  
My chin has become really spotty in the last few days and it keeps making me think 'what if'.... but everything inside is cramping as normal - oooohhhh its soooo hard!!

Hope everyone has great weekends    

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Huggies - Got home from work at 11.15pm last night and collapsed in bed felt absolutely exhausted! Sore throat and a bit of a temperature still with me and to top it off think I might have a urine infection of some kind. I'm really hoping it's not my Strep B flaring up, have just called NHS Direct to see if they can advise me. Moan,moan,moan...just want to be happy and positive   I hope you're ok and not too lonely now that DH has gone off to Oz. Remember your FF are here for a chat, moan, laugh whenever you need us    

WW - You keep warm and safe and take lots of care of yourself and that little bean of yours   

Jovigirl - Have a lovely few days off, stuff the cleaning do something nice instead!   

Tama - Well done lovely you must be so happy that you've got the first one out of the way and that it wasn't too bad. I'm still feeling grotty but hey ho I'll be ok   

Daisy - Glad that you're taking the rest of the year off you deserve it, lots of YOU time now.   

Hi to everyone else hope you have a lovely restful weekend.



Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh Huggies -   it's not AF pains and you have a lovely surprise for DH when he returns.    

Scaralooloo -    working late when feeling ill is NOT good!  Hope you get better soon.

J x


----------



## Beanie3

Good morning everyone

still no sign my af, so frustrating would be nice just to have regular cycles, at least working night's this weekend can't think about it too much...

sending   to all you lovely ladies and have lovely weekend xx


----------



## kdb

Hang in there Huggies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We are all       you get a healthy    !!!    sweetie xoxo

Hope you've been taking it easy Jovi   Sounds like you have a nice Monday planned, whatever the outcome xoxo      Have you told many of your friends about tx?

Big hello to everyone else!  Just got my Linda McCartney vege toad in the hole out of the oven so best eat it while it's hot.  Must dash!

xoxoxo


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello lovely ladies  

Hope you're all having lovely weekends    

Huggies   it's good news for you come Monday - these last few days aren't very nice so massive   & lots of   being sent your way!  Team Edward here    I went to see it last Friday and loved it - Jacob is a bit of a hottie!  Wouldn't kick either out of bed but Edward does it for me  

Thanks Kd - friends I have met through FF know but have not told anybody else - generally it's ok but when it comes to decisions and tx wobbles would be nice to have someone to talk to sometimes.  I'll post after testing in the morning, I did do one this morning but BFN as expected - what I expected anyway but still a glimmer of hope.

Take care everyone
Jovi x


----------



## HippyChicky

huggies ~ fingers crossed for you

Jovigirl ~ how are you feeling, just noticed it's your otd tomorrow


----------



## Jinglebell

I only know about Twilight because of my students.  I feel so OLD!    

  

J x


----------



## Weaselwife

Hi all     

Just popping in to wish Jovi all the best for tomorrow.  I'm really     for you.  We just have to have a roll of   before  Christmas and you can keep the trend going xx Thoughts are with you tomorrow.

Huggies - I felt really sure AF was about to happen.  The last week is a killer on the 2ww, and the last couple of days, most of the hope is sapped out and you try and cushion yourself expecting the worst.  I hope you get a lovely surprise like I did.  When is DH back from Oz?  I'm praying that you get a  .  These things happen when you least expect it, so top up your positive levels and try and get through the next couple of days saying "what will be will be, it will make us stronger and we will always go forward".

Jovi - again lots of    for testing tomorrow.  I'm at a wedding, but will pop on via phone and check for the good news 

Tama - Well done on the 1st jab!  I luckily had my 1st with the nurse, and was so   because it was nowhere near as bad as I expected!  Just imagine yourself as a pin cushion.  I used to talk to my ovaries as I injected saying "grow me a couple of lovely follies" (I sound  )  It's funny how you wait for tx, then you wait for your scan, then wait on the 2ww, and when BFP you wait again for the 1st scan.  This should be called the waiting game!  Hope you sail through it all, and we can all help you with the dreaded waiting.  Keep listening to the positive visual CDs - thats what I did too 

Beanie_1 - Hope AF turns up soon.  Pain in the   waiting to start tx!  My cycles were 60 days - thats one long month!   it there soon 

Louise832 - same as above - hope AF turns up soon honey

Scaralooloo - thanks for the well wishes, sounds like you need some too!  Hope you feel better soon.  There's a lot going round at the moment, keep warm.

HippyChick - whoop whoop - 4 days in...that spermy has snuggled it's way nicely into an egg (or 2??)  and now the egg is moving.    Don't worry you can't feel anything.  Great news you feel ontop of the world - sleeping better etc.  I had a brilliant 1st week on 2ww too - hope there's a pattern in that!

KD - hope the 2ww is not dragging.  Uck to the Linda McCartney, I can't do Tofu.

Donna - honey where have you gone? Are you on your way back to sunny England  

Hi anyone I have missed - the list seems to get longer and I need a spreadsheet to keep track!  But wishing everyone        

AFM - made a full and quick recovery - remarkable!  My dot to dot face is even gone!  I am thanking my nutritionist as the vits I am now taking are making me feel on top of the world.  Up north and its    Still look down each time I go to the toilet hoping I don't see blood (sorry, but true).  Scan is Dec 9th and that day couldn't come sooner.  Good thing is I only have 3 days work this week, so hoping with our busy calendar it flies by.  I've kept myself busy all through the tx this time, and it's helped with the waiting (even if clearing a garden of leaves 2 days after insem was not advised!)

Over and out, off to dream of       for everyone.
WW


----------



## Huggies

Hello All!!!

WW - thanks hun!!  There is always that bit of hope that slips into your mind, so some positivity still remains, but deep down I think I know what will be - and I will look forward to 2010!! Glad all is well with you.  Not long now till your scan and I can't wait to hear that all is fine and well.  

Jinglebell - I felt old too     Felt like a love-struck teenager reading all the books and the fact that I got so excited over the movie scares me!!!     I do live in a fantasy book world though - I believe it could all happen!!

Jovi -        sorry it was a BFN this morning - I pray that changes in the next 24 hrs - do you just test yourself or are you having bloods?    

KD - thank you!!! PMA, PMA, PMA !!!! 

beanie_1 - I hope AF doesn't keep you waiting too much longer - I know how frustrating it can be - last year my cycles were all over the place and I couldn't figure out what my body was doing at all - luckily over the last 12 mths they have regulated.

Sarah - are you feeling any better?  There is nothing worse than feeling under the weather with so much else going on!!  Hope you are doing okay.

Tama - how did the 2nd injection go??  Hope all is well and you are thinking nice positive thoughts    

Hippychicky - Hope those follies are growing nice and strong!!     

Well, I just heard from hubby and he finally made it to Melbourne - what an awful long journey!!  I didn't sleep well at all last night - wind storm here and just lots on my mind - stayed up watching movies till 4am this morning and then slept for 4 hours - hoping I pass out tonight!!
I then made the mistake of watching 'My Sisters Keeper' tonight and have had a right old cry to myself!!    

Jovi - GOOD LUCK


Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Morning all,

 for me as expected.

Huggies will look out for your news tomorrow      

Take care everyone,
Jovi x


----------



## Weaselwife

Jovi  .  Did the clinc tell you to test again tomorrow?  If no AF, do another test in a couple of days if AF is still not here.  Hope you can get back on the horse after Christmas to begin another circuit, if it really is a BFN.

WW
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks WW - clinic didn't tell me to but I probably will if no AF - I'd normally have started spotting a few days ago but assume it's cyclogest holding it at bay, not sure really    

This was my last IUI so will have a few months off before IVF - watch out Shemonkey, Arnie & Pompey - I'm coming to gatecrash


----------



## kdb

< sigh > I'm right there with you, Jovi  Same number of bubbles (just noticed, lol), same bee-eff-en this month. 

Full AF arrived this morning, only TEN dpiui!!!!!!!!  Can't figure it out... on other medicated cycles my progesterone has been 100+ and luteal phase 14-17 days. This was my first time with the HCG trigger so I can only assume it has something to do with that.

Now just hoping   my clinic will let me do a cycle this month. Will def be asking about progesterone support. At least with an early AF it means I should be able to make it to basting well before they close for Xmas. 

Huggies - you can have my 13% chance of success this month to add to yours... it's coming your way now!   

Happy Sunday to everybody else 
xoxo


----------



## Guest

Really sorry kd and Jovi,     xxx


----------



## Tama

KD - so sorry af turned up early hun    She is evil! Really hope you can get another cycle in before Xmas. Take care hun xxx

Jovi - so very sorry hun    Everything crossed for you for IVF   xx

Daisy - hope you're having a good weekend hun   Hope tomorrow goes well    xx

WW - hope you're feeling better. Not long now until your scan  x

Hippychicky - hope you're okay xx

Dixie - hope you're having a good weekend and that the scan went well  xx

Sarah - how are you feeling? Hope you're okay xx

Beanie - how's things, any news xx

Princess - hiya, how are you? xx

Louise - hope you're okay hun xx

Pickle - hello. How are you? Hope you're having a nice weekend  xx

Donna - hope you're okay hun xx

Scotsgirlie - big   Hope you are okay  xx

Tutu - hope you're okay hun  xx

Savannah - hope you're okay sweetie lots of   to you xx

Shemonkey - hello hun   xx

AFM- I'm okay. 2nd injection lastnight was fine. About an hour later I noticed, same as night before, something going on in there. I'm   that it's follies growing. I was very sleepy lastnight too but that could just be the fact that Friday was a late night and an early morning. Another jab tonight   xx

We need some PMA and BIG   ......


----------



## Weaselwife

Kd - sorry to hear AF turned up.  Hope you can get another round in before Xmas.  
WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls,

i'm ok thank you for asking. Still lurking around the posts, so up to date with everyone..

Sorry about your news Jovi & Kd - it's sucks big time doesn't it  


hi everyone else - hope you are all well...


Just busy planning my move back to Durham, fly on Sunday, woo hoo can't wait..

Love 

Donna
xxx


----------



## Huggies

Jovi & KD         So sorry!!!

I am joining you too - tested this morning and   just as I had expected.  I knew AF was on her way - just waiting for her to show up now!!  I am sure you feel as gutted as I do, so big hugs to you both!!!  

Taking December off and doing a lot of traveling so will take some time away from everything TTC related and come back and see you all in January when my next cycle will likely start.

Jovi - wishing you all the best for IVF, I hope you girls get your BFP's really soon!! 

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

HI

Huggies, KD and Jovi sorry you joined me with BFN's this month. Lots of love, hugs coming your way.

Fraggles x


----------



## Arnie

Hi, just wanted to say sorry to hear about the BFNs this morning, Jovi, Huggies, and KD    Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Guest

Big    Huggies, enjoy your travelling and Christmas xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* jovi, kd and huggies, I really wish I could wave a magic wand and give us all the bfp's we all deserve so much.


----------



## PompeyD

Just wanted to send big hugs to Jovi, KD & Huggies


----------



## joeyrella

so sorry to hear there have been BFNs.
thinking of you Jovi, KD and Huggies


----------



## Beanie3

Just want send   to kd, jovi and huggies xx

Well looks like af on her way, burst into tears at work today for no reason, so get to phone hospital tommorrow to arrange down regging from 18th dec..

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Huggies & Kd    So sorry ladies

Jovi x


----------



## princess29

So sorry to jovi, huggies and KD for the BFP, rubbish news   Also sorry to beanie about AF  for you all.

Well thanks for the messages over the weekend ladies, AF still hasnt turned up, typical when you want her to arrive she doesnt. For those who have taken Provera how long after taking the last tablet did AF arrive? Its 6 days now since I took the last tablet (last Tuesday night) is this ok or should I be worrying? Also my b**bs are really sore! Just want her to turn up!


----------



## dixie13

Good morning everyone,

big hugs to kd, huggies and Jovi     I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time. 

Tama - here's for follies growing     

I had my first scan on friday and it was a good one! Two follicles 11 and 12mm, don't know what the chances of them both sticking around are when you're doing a natural cycle - fingers crossed! Got 2nd scan this afternoon so we'll see....

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

Dixie
x


----------



## kdb

Oh Huggies   Hope you're ok without DH 

Thanks everyone for the .  You're all so thoughtful, it means a lot 

Clinic says I have to wait until OTD (this Saturday) before they tell me what to do next.  Means I won't be able to do another cycle straight away which is a bummer, but it seems that all is not right with my body at the moment so I am trying to think +ve that a month off could be a good thing.

That's great news Dixie!  Let us know how you get on this afternoon.  Hope the antibiotics did the trick and that's all it takes to get a BFP  

Hi Princess - my AF came five days after the last tablet but it can take up to 10 days.  Your sore (.Y.) will be from the increased levels of progesterone in your body from the Provera.  Hang in there - if nothing by Friday I would call the clinic.

Beanie - good luck for getting started soon  

Very exciting about the move Donna, especially so close to Xmas.

Top of the morning to everyone else!  Better go get dressed as am working from home today and still in my jim jams 
xoxo


----------



## princess29

Dixie, good luck with your scan today.

KD74, thanks for that hun, fingers crossed she shows up soon - our clinic closed over Christmas so want to get a cycle in before if poss! Sorry to hear all isnt going great for you but like you say maybe a break will bring good news in the New Year? xxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Hello girls, sorry I've not been a good 'poster' recently   so much going on.  Need to catch up properly with where everyone is.  

Just had day 10 scan - lining 7.4 and one follie at 16mm - yay!

Just doing OPKs now until I pop - probably sometime near the end of the week.  

J x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Jovi, KD & Huggies - I am so sorry girls, big hugs   and lots of good wishes coming your way. This world can be so cruel and I get so frustrated by it sometimes, makes no sense to me. Look after after yourselves and I think you all need lots of spoiling        

AFM - I had to go to emergency docs on Saturday, turns out I have a urine infection so now on antibiotics! Hope this doesn't effect my treatment but the doctor did assure me that the antibiotics were gentle and wouldn't do any damage. Still feeling paranoid though. Only time will tell.

   To everyone else hope you're all doing ok.

Sarah
xx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi ww, I can imagine how you feel. I would be exactly the same. I'm sure when you see that lovely heartbeat on the 9th you'll feel so much better. 

Hi huggies, so sorry about af  . Glad your hubby landed safely. I loved the book 'my sisters keeper' but havn't seen the film- not sure i could take it at the mo!! please dont dissappear altogether - I'd miss you! 

Hi jovigirl, did you test again today? Hope your bfn has turned into a bfp 

Hi Kd, sorry about the bfn .  You should def ask about progesterone support. x

Hi Tama, thanks for the support today 

Hi Donna, good luck with the move back to the UK.

Hi Fraggles, sorry about the bfn. Are you starting another cycle?

Hi hippychick, how are things with you?

Hi princess, Sorry I dont know about the provera. Hope af turns up soon lovely 

Hi Dixie, those follies sound good!! Hope your scan was good this afternoon 

Hi Jinglebell, your scan results are fab!!

Hi Scaralooloo, hope your urine infection clears up quickly! 

Hi to anyone I've missed

AFM, Had my scan this morning, 2xfollies on the right only 10mm each and linning 8.9. Have to go back on weds morning for another scan- hopefully they will grow! Bit confused though as I have had EWCM today. Think me and dh will have to get busy just in case!!

Lots of love to you all

Daisy


----------



## Huggies

Hi girls - thanks for all your kind and emotional words and support - I really really appreciate it and so lovely to know I have my cyber family to look after me.  I took the news pretty hard Sat/Sun and just felt I could see no end.  I still had to go through the routine of having a blood test this morning, which of course came back negative and now just waiting on AF to show up -  she will be due tomorrow and I can really feel her today!!

My poor hubby is so gutted - he is feeling so bad that he is not home to support me just now, but I told him I was glad and that I didn't want him seeing me upset.  He keeps me going and he always says the right thing.

I am going back to see my consultant a week on Thursday to discuss next steps for January and try and find out a bit more about why things aren't working for us just now.  I am also looking to start acupuncture in the new year and have found a large training clinic just up the road from my work that offers student training at a reasonable price, so might try that out.

Jovi - how are you??   

KD - Hiya honey - how are you??     Sorry it doesn't look like you can fit in another cycle now before xmas.  We can be cycle buddies again in January hopefully.!! 

Daisy - definitely won't disappear altogether - I will be hanging around to make sure we get some BFP's on here soon!!    Well done on your scan this morning, I hope those follies grow nice and big for you. 

Jinglebell - great news on your follie and lining.  All the best for that +OPK and then insem.

Sarah - hello, so sorry you have an infection - I really hope it clears up for you soon, and I am sure the medication will be fine for you just now.

Dixie - Hello, how are you?  How did your scan go today?

Tama - how are you honey?  Still getting on okay with the injections?  When is your first scan?


Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## dixie13

Good morning ladies,

kd - a break could be what you need to get your body back in shape. Fertility treatment takes it toll both physically and mentally and a little time off from it all could be good.  

Sarah - the antibiotics should clear the infection, and if your gp says it's ok to go ahead with treatment it shouldn't be a problem. I would still check with the clinic... Let us know how you get on and best of luck for this cycle    

Daisy - hopefully your follies will grow a lot over the next couple of days    

Jinglebell - great scan! Hope this is your month    

Huggies -   lets look forward to a new year and new beginnings!!!!  

I had my second scan yesterday, as expected one follie hadn't matured but the other one was 20mm so I had the pregnyl shot last night and IUI will be tomorrow!!! I'm looking forward to acupuncture this afternoon, should be good timing to have it the day before...

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Dixie
x


----------



## princess29

Hi Ladies,

Jinglebell, good luck with you follicles  

Scarloo, sorry to hear your poorly but you should be fine to carry on treatment I get UI all the time and have checked with my clinic if the antibis are ok and they say its fine. 

Daisy, Grow follicles grow!!!

Huggies,sorry about everything, really hope your appointment goes well. 

Dixie13, good luck tommorrow hun. 

Well update from me:

Still no AF but have phoned the clinic and they have said if I go in for a scan today at 1.30pm and everythings down? and my linings thin then we can start IUI anyway, seems a bit strange to not have AF before starting, has anyone done this? Thanks


----------



## Jinglebell

Dixie - good luck for tomorrow!    

Princess - hope your scan goes okay.    

J x


----------



## Tama

Daisy - best of luck for tomorrow morning hun     xx

KD - have you decided to speak to the clinic about progesterone for next cycle? Wishing you loads of luck for your next IUI x

Jinglebell - how's things going hun? xx

WW - no long now   x

Huggies - sorry you've had to go through a blood test   I hope that af isn't too bad for you. Must be so hard with dh away but you do have us to send you loads of cyber hugs and love   Not the same I know    I'm doing okay now I've got the first injection out of the way, first scan tomorrow!! xx

Hippychicky - how's things hun? Hope you're feeling okay    xx

Dixie - glad the scan went well and a 20mm follie is great   Best of luck for tomorrow, I just know tomorrow is going to be a good day   xx

Sarah - sorry you have a nasty infection but I'm sure the doctor is right and things will be just fine. Hope you feel better soon   xx

Jovi - hope you're okay sweetie   xx

Beanie - sorry you are feeling a bit      Hope you can soon start your tx   xx

Princess - sorry af hasn't turned up yet but good news that you'll be able to start tx soon. I've not done tx without a af myself but I'm sure one of the lovely ladies will be able to offer some advice. xx

Louise - how are you hun? xx

Pickle - Hope all's well with you hun xx

Donna - hope everything is going well in the lead up to the move   x

Scotsgirlie - hiya hun, hoping you're okay   xx

Tutu - hope you're okay   xx

Savannah - hope you're okay hun sending you a BIG cyber   xx

joeyrella, shemonkey, arnie & pompey - hope you're all well    xx

AFM I have my first scan tomorrow afternoon, having to come into work first which is pain in the bum but will just have to get on with it and use the lovely ladies loo with a bidet   It's not like I won't have had a shower in the morning but just not the same as going from home and feeling 'fresh', yes I'm a     

I'm excited and nervous about tomorrow but I have to go and what ever the outcome I have to get on with it! So I'm going to be    tonight and hope that the 'pulling' feelings I've been getting since last night and stronger today are a good sign that the follies are growing  

Think we need a positive vibes boggy...................................

                                                                                                                                             

Tx


----------



## kdb

Love the photo of your pussycat Jinglebell  

Dixie - woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  All the best for tomorrow, honeybee!

Princess - I saw posts from a couple of girls a few months ago and both started a cycle without an AF, so don't fret.  Hope you can get started soon.

Hey Huggies - yep, def aiming for a cycle in January.  Want / need to get two IUIs in before the end of Feb as I am heading back to NZ for six weeks around 26/2 and want to get the ball rolling for IVF before we fly out.  No flights booked yet but can't keep putting life on hold due to tx.  (Also DH will go nuts if I keep dilly-dallying about it!)  Haven't been home for almost three years - missing family and friends, and by then will be in desperate need of some sunshine!  I'm glad you have a cons appt before you leave for Scotland.  Hope you get some answers about the tx then you can relax properly over the holidays.  Great find on the acupuncture!

Daisy, they are great results, esp the lining!  Hoping you are one of the many Xmas IUI BFPs that we are expecting on here soon xoxo         

Sarah, stay positive!  The antibiotics should be fine  

Hi T - asked about prog support in my email to which I had a reply from my nurse this afternoon.  All she said was "We don't normally prescribe progesterone supp after IUI as per protocol."  I've replied, trying to be polite, but basically saying - yes but most women "don't normally" bleed 10dpiui!!  Will have to go into clinic to get a prescription before Xmas anyhoo, so will talk to doctor / nurse then and demand it if I need to!  Am sure your scan tomorrow will be just dandy - let us know how you get on  

Hi Jovi, how are you going?  

Thanks for the hug Joey, are you enjoying the break from tx?

Beanie - are you all sorted now to start down-regging?

WW and  - how did the appt with the nutritionist go?

Hippy, SheM (looks like you're on the count-down to down-reg?!), Pompey, Arnie, Fraggles, Donna, Louise, Pickle, Tutes, Xmasbaby, Savannah, Blonde and all the other lovely FF IUIers / exIUIers  

Hope everyone's week is going well.  For some reason I'm a day ahead of myself and keep thinking today is Weds.  I have the afternoon off on Thurs (had to use up some leave before Xmas ) and am booked in for a facial, yay!  First one in ages.  Need a haircut too but will have to sort that out for another time.  BFN means back into the gym so combat and yoga tonight then spin tomorrow, yippeeeee!  I call it killer-spin because it is so full-on.  It is without a doubt the longest 45 minutes of my week.  I clock-watch the whole time because it is soooo tough!  (But I love it  )

Better go wrap up some work stuff.  Love, hugs and babydust sprinkles to you all!
xoxo


----------



## xmasbaby81

Jovi, KD & Huggies so sorry for ur BFN. Was hoping for a run of BFP's for us all for xmas!

WW - good luck for your scan! Hope theres a healthy little bean snuggled for the next 8 months!

Donna - Good luck for the move.

Hi Daisy Jinglebell, Hippychicky, Dixie, Sarah, Beanie, Princess, Louise, Pickle, Scotsgirlie, Tutu Savannah, joeyrella, shemonkey, arnie & pompey. Hope you are all doing good. Sorry if I've missed anyone, still trying to get to grips with all these names! lol

Well I'm 1week into my 2ww! Was feeling really down towards the end of last week. Just had this gut feeling that this time wouldn't be a success! Have tried to snap out of it tho. Just felt nothing after my IUI, dunno if thats good or bad. Last month I was crampy, tired, feeling sick, kept getting twinges but this time nothing!  
This cycle I've felt fine! Have a really spotty chin tho! Had a few last month but its quite bad this time. I work in a nursery and one of the kids asked me yest if I had chickenpox as she's had that! I had to laugh and remind myself thats why I love my job, they're so honest and innocent! Sorry tmi comin but my boobs have been sore, well actually my nipples! lol Every time I move they're sticking out and its sore! Trying not to read too much into this tho as like I said no other symptoms. Have to remind myself last month was a BFN so not to compare too much.  Oh this 2ww is torture! I just want to know one way or the other! The next week is going to drag in xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

xmasbaby, your cycle sounds just like mine this time, i've had no horrible side effects or anything this time, the last 2 I felt grotty for the entire 2ww


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Hope you all had good weekend and the weather was not to horrendous for you all

off to the hospital on thursday to collect my medication ready to start down regulation 19th dec getting very nervous and scared but know i can do it....you all been so lovely and welcoming towards me and would like to say big thank you and sending my   to all you lovely ladies and that we acheive all that we want...   xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Kd & huggies hope you're both doing ok   

Lots of     and      to our 2WW ladies and those just starting out.

As for me, I'll be having my IVF information session later this month the clinic have agreed I can go ahead, all a bit scary and daunting but exciting too.  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi huggies,  So sorry you are going through this without dh love. It makes it so much harder. I think acupuncture is def worth a go. I have been aving it for almost 2 years. My cycles were all over the place but since acupuncture they have been very regular. I also find it very relaxing.

Hi Dixie,   for tomorow!!

Hi princess, I am really sorry but I dont have any experience of starting IUI without an AF. I am sure some of the other ladies will be able to give you much more info. Really hope it works for you lovely.

Hi Jinglebell, How are you?

Hi Kd, you are far too enthusiastic about the gym. I have recently started going again. Its OK but I dont love it!!! Have to really make myself go!! 

Hi xmasbaby, the 2ww is a killer. the emotions are such a rollercoaster arn't they. Hang in there hon. Really hope you get a lovely bfp.xx

hi Hippychick, glad to hear you are doing so well. x

Hi beanie1, good luck for thursday.

Hi Jovigirl, good luck with the IVF info sessions.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies.

AFM, Well yesterday the nurse had trouble seeing my follies but eventually measured 2 follies at 10mm and lining at 8.9mm. However had EWCM last night so did an OPK this morning (clearblue fert monitor) and was +ve. I am cd 12 today and have Ov this early only clomid before ( cycles were 26 days with ov on cd12 for most of the 6 months!). However my follies are too small for OV. Going in for another scan tomorow so that should help clear up the mystery. I am wondering whether I Ov before my follies are ready (Is this even possible?), or whetehr the nurse measured them wrongly. I know OPK's can be inaccurate in women with PCOS, but I have found in the past that AF arrives exactly 14 days after a +ve OPK, suggesting it is detecting OV. Feel very confused but hopefully scan tomorow will clear it up.

Lots of love to you all

Daisy


----------



## savannahlu

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I've been so slack in posting. Haven't felt up to it to be honest. I have been reading though to make sure you're all still hanging in there.

DH and I have had several discussions over the last few days on our next step - IVF, adoption, just keep trying on our own? I just don't know what the right answer is. I wish someone psychic and wise would tell me what to do!! Feel like I don't even want to think about it any more, I'm so sick of it all whirling round my head.

Anyway, I've lost track of the personals so let me just say good luck to everyone on the 2ww or about to start tx.

Hoping for a few more BFPs before Santa comes!


----------



## kdb

Hi Savannah   I think that so soon after a BFN is not the best time to be making decisions about what to do next (if anything!).  After a BFN I feel so, so unmotivated and discouraged that I feel like giving up completely.  When your head is spinning with emotion and your heart feels broken, it's impossible to think clearly.  Please try not to put any more pressure on yourself.  If you can give yourself a break from TTC thoughts, even just for a couple of weeks, you might be surprised by your subconscious offering up some ideas, options, solutions, different perspectives.  I know it's harder said than done but it gets easier with each day, almost like breaking a habit. 

Hope this doesn't sound bossy, it's honestly not intended that way.  I completely understand how it feels when your head is aching from trying to work everything out.   xoxoxo


----------



## Tama

Savannah BIG   hun. I'm so sorry you are having to deal with all of this. Like KD said take some time to let your heart feel better and then you can think about what steps you'd like to take. I hope you are able to take some time and come back feeling better and ready to take the next step  

Morning to everyone   Will be back later after my appointment. 

Best of luck Daisy     xx

Dixie good luck today   xx

Tx


----------



## kdb

p.s. Sarah - cranberry juice is the ideal remedy for urinary infections


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Hope you are all ok today. 

Well had my scan yesterday and the news wasnt so good, they found small cyst so cant start treatment until its gone  so ive got to wait until AF comes (they did say my lining was thin - 5m I think, so dont know if this is postive or not?) OR go back in a month if AF has not arrive by then.

I just wondered if anyone else has had this happen and if so how long it delayed your treatment for? 

I just feel like if been kicked down for getting so excited about starting IUI   Also my b**bs are killing me they are massive and my nipples hurt like mad, so sore, and I keep getting cramps and lots of CM too so keep thinking AF is here and then getting dissapointed  

Just want to start our treatment now


----------



## Tama

Princess sorry the news wasn't good yesterday hun   I hope that af will hurry up for you and the cyst goes so that you can start your tx.     xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Princess29, sorry to hear that.  I started my injections and on the 1st scan they found a cyst which was 6cm.  It must have been there before, but didn't show on the scan before that.  Under the Puregon injections, it just got bigger.  Mine was a functional cyst, meaning your body should just get rid of it in it's own time.  Don't google it too much as you will scare yourself!  Mine took about 80 days to go.  The cyst delays AF and looks like it's doing the same for your judging by your lining size.  Hopefully it will start to collapse - a collapsing cyst won't re-develop.  I'm afraid you just have to wait it out, the delay is a little  , but you can't do anything to help AF along.  My doc did talk about surgery if it stayed for 3 months, but said it's best to let your body get rid of it naturally.  How big is yours?

On the positive - my next IUI I got a BFP, so all that waiting was a test to see if I was really ready for this game!

WW


----------



## Beanie3

Hello princess29

they found very large cyst on my left overie last august but because mine was so big it was pushing on to my womb and i had to have it removed surgically, but it will be fine honestly, the wait is hard but like weasle wife said she got bfp on her second attempt on IUI and my sister also fell pregnent after her second attempt...and that's what's keeping going on this rocky road.

sending you   xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Princess - I'm so sorry to hear that tx has been delayed, but hopefully by not too much. Hang in there petal, you'll get there.   

Dixie - Thinking of you for today, hope it all goes swimmingly       

KD - Hope all is well with you? Yes I've been drinking loads of cranberry as well as my pineapple. It seems to have pretty much cleared up thankfully.

Daisy - Hope those follies are growing      Hope scan goes well.   

Jinglebell - Hope this is your month   

Huggies - GIGANTIC big HUG coming your way     

Tama - Hope scan goes well today, thinking of you.   

Hippychick - Hope you're ok?   

Jovi - Hope the IVF meeting goes well.  

Donna - Hope the move goes well for you   

Xmasbaby - You're my cyclebuddy, I test a week today. Hope we have some good news to celebrate this time next week.   

Hi to Louise, Pickles, Scotsgirlie, Beanie, Tutu, Savannahlu, sorry if I've missed anyone out. Hope you're all well ladies.  

AFM - Last day of antibiotics today and infection seems to have pretty much cleared up. 1 week down in my 2 WW, apart from the infection I've been ok   Just need to get through the next week without going   Got quite a few fun things coming up so will focus on them and try and keep myself occupied. Off to a comedy gig tonight and seeing Leona Lewis perform a special gig for Radio 2 in the morning  

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## daisy22

afternoon ladies,

Hi, Tamsin, I'm so sorry lovely .


Hi savannahlu, so sorry things are so difficult for you right now . I think kd's advice is good. Its always better to let the dust settle a bit and not rush into anything. Perhaps give yourself a break from thinking about things til after xmas, hopefully they will seem clearer then.  

Hi KD, how are you feeling hon?


Hi princess, I am so sorry about the cyst. I think ww's experience is positive and i hope it gives you a bit of hope lovely. I know how frustrating waiting for tx can be- i've just had my cycle abandoned,


Hi WW, how are things with you? Has it sunk in yet?

Hi beanie, How are things with you?

Hi Scaralooloo, glad the infection is clearing up. Hope you enjoy the comedy gig and leona lewis- you lucky thing- I love her.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies

AFM, Well the news is not good  My cycle has been abandoned. Spent ages talking to the nurse today. She thinks that there may have been a dominant foliie which couldn't be seen on Monday ( the nurse had really struggled to see my right side). As I had a +opk yesterday I may have OV yesterday. There was nothing much at all today so cycle abandoned. We are going to try au naturelle tonight. Problem is if AF comes in 13 days cd 1 will be 15th Dec. If I Ov around cd12 again that will be boxing day!!!!! We may have to leave it til Jan!! Fert nurse said I may be able to just take the clomid anyway next month.  Feel a bit gutted, but there's nothing I can do. Its another knock while I am already down . Just need a bit of time to lick my wounds.

Oh and to top it all off- have to go to a christening on sunday!!


Sorry for the me post, just feeling a bit low.

Love to you all
Daisy


----------



## Tama

Sending you BIG     Daisy so sorry you've had to cancel - it sucks   Thanks for the   xxx

Well my scan was a mixed bag really. My lining is good 10.5 BUT I have 6 follies all over 8mm!! There was a 8.5, 2 x9mm, 2x10mm and a 10.5mm. The clinic only let you have three follies so unless 3 drop back we'll have to abandon the cycle. I know this isn't the worst news but I just feel so low. 

To get the cancellation appointment was a blessing, to be able to start tx was fantastic and now we may have to cancel   They have said I'm not to inject anymore and go back on Friday for another scan. All I can do is pray that 3 die back but as they are so big at cd8 I'm not sure that will happen.

If anyone knows anything about follies and if they die back when there are so many I'd love some feedback. Sorry for the me post.

Tx


----------



## Weaselwife

Tama, don't get disheartened this early honey.

Look at my stats:
21/10/09 start
    30/10/09 12 follies 10mm
    02/11/09 2 follies 14mm & 11mm 
    04/11/09 2 follies 18mm & 15mm 
    04/11/09 Pregyl (Hormonal Lunatic)
    06/11/09 IUI...officially on the 2ww

Mine hung back and I ended up with 2.  They 1/2'ed my dose of Puregon and 2 of the follies started sprinting.

I'm sure it will be fine.
WW


----------



## Cookie987

Hi everyone

Hope your all well. Ive been a bit lazy in posting lately.... been in bed unwell this week   im still feeling pretty rough now! 

Got my AF this morning so ready to start tx!!!! yipee!!!! although just waiting for the clinic to get back to me, when i spoke to them earlier they said its a bit late!!!??     hopefully its ok to start tx  before xmas.

xx


----------



## Guest

Tama     It absolutely can happen hunny, it's happened to several people on this thread in the past, too many follies at the first scan and then the dominant ones mature and the slower ones 'drop off' (technical term!) so try not to lose heart and see what happens on Friday     Your clinic have stopped the meds which is great, they know what they're doing    Hope you get great news on Friday  

So sorry you've had to abandon Daisy     

xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks ladies   I feel so guilty getting all upset when Daisy has had to cancel, will give myself a talking to   

WW - thanks for sharing your stats  

Shemonkey - you always have a comforting word, thank you  

Will be back to do personals when I've given myself a kick up the bum.

x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Daisy - So sorry that you've had to abandon tx this month. Thinking of you.   

Tama - Hang in there and hopefully Friday will bring you good news    

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Thanks ladies for your kind words. Just feel knocked when I'm already down.  .

Tamsin, dont give it another thought lovely. I know how strssful and upsetting it has been for you. Feels like we're in together hun!! Please listen to the other ladies, esp ww reply. Dont give up yet love!

Louise, good news about AF, really hope you get your tx in before xmas.

Love Daisy


----------



## HippyChicky

Sorry for being a bit quiet this past week, been trying to get all my xmas shopping done and been so busy at work (I love Tax Returns). At least it all takes my  mind off the 2ww, can you believe I only have 5 more days of waiting ?


----------



## dixie13

Daisy - so sorry you had to abandon this cycle, big hugs   

Tama - fingers crossed that some of your follies drop off!    

Princess -  sorry for the delay  

Louise - hope you're feeling better and get a tx in before xmas!    

I had insemination yesterday and it was all very straight forward. Dh had almost doubled the amount of   compared to last time, and all with good motility. Let the 2ww begin..... I've got another couple of weeks off work, have got loads to do so it will hopefully go quick..... I've had +ve opk for the last three days, does anyone know if that's because of the trigger shot I had mon night?

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Dixie
x


----------



## kdb

Hi Daisy lovely - have posted to you on the ex-Clomies thread  

Tamsin - I'm surprised they are concerned?  On CD6 I had 2 x 11mm follies and at least 3-4 others hovering around 8-10mm.  As one or two follies become dominant the others stop growing.  Stay positive!!

Hi everyone else


----------



## Jinglebell

I echo what kd says!  So keep going!

J x


----------



## Tama

Thanks ladies for all the support....tick tock not long now and I'll have my answer - trying to stay   

Daisy sweetie how are you feeling, hope you're okay   xx

Jinglebell - how did today go? Hope it all went well xx

KD - thanks hun   How are things with you? xx

Dixie thanks for the positive vibes   xx

Hippychicky - not long now hun     xx

Sarah - thanks hun, how are you? Hope you're okay xx

Hope everyone is okay.  Sending everyone a BIG   and sending out lots of       for testing, next cycles and 2ww xxx


----------



## Guest

Good luck for tomorrow Tama

[fly]     [/fly]

That's those pesky spare follies cycling away  

xxx


----------



## Tama

Ah Shemonkey you make me smile   Thanks hun. I'm hoping that they have peddled off too   How are you? xxx


----------



## Guest

I'm ok, waiting for the   to pay a visit so I know exactly when we start IVF, should be around the 30th, so exciting     xxx


----------



## Tama

Whoop whoop   that is excellent news. Of course I'm always   that a lovely +ve will happen for you before tx   xxx

I keep reminding myself of the funny chair they have at my clinic so as not to go crazy thinking about tomorrow. This chair is like something from Star Trek. I'm used to a bed with some leg supports not a funky chair with foot rests and a flip back seat


----------



## lizzybet

Hi folks, no personals today as I'm feeling really down, went for my day 8 scan today and my lining was too thin to be measured, I'd feared as much as I hadn't stopped bleeding after my baseline scan. I did the blood test and scan and I was told to go home and continue with TX, then I got a call from the clinic telling me that my blood test results were such that with the thin lining there was no point in continuing. So, TX abandoned, in the words of the nurse, the drugs wern't touching me. All I can do now is sit and wait for AF to visit and hope it is soon enough to get another cycle in before I hit the cut off age for NHS treatment at the begining of Feb. Not feeling very   tonight, no christmas gift for me so fingers crossed for the rest of you.


----------



## Tama

Oh Izzy I'm so very sorry what a nightmare for you   Sending you BIG   take care sweetie. xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Izzybet so sorry sending you   and   Af hurry's up and shows herself..xxx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Hippychick, only 4 more days of waiting now!

Hi Dixie, i do believe its normal to have +ve OPK's for a couple of days. Really good news on the  .

Hi Kd, sorry about the prog lovely.

Hi Shemonkey and jinglebell.

Hi Lizzybet, I am so sorry about your news. I had my cycle cancelled yesterday so i kind of understand how your feeling.  . Really hope AF plays ball for you. 


Tamsin, wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow  



AFM, still feeling pretty low from yesterday. Just desperately trying to find the energy to pick myself up. Sometimes dont know if I have the strength to carry on the rollercoaster but then I think getting off it would be much harder- so guess I'm stuck.

Love to you all
Daisy


----------



## Jinglebell

Daisy -   know what you mean about rollercoaster - if someone could say to me you'll get pg on your 4th, 12th or even 20th IUI, I'd be fine, but, of course, there are never any guarantees.  

Tamsin - good luck!    

AFM - had my IUI today.  OTD 17th Dec.

J x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Daisy & Lizzybet  

Jinglebell lots of luck!

Kd - I saw your post about reply from clinic about progesterone    For me it was a great help if only for peace of mind - it didn't work but kept AF at bay - I stopped using it 14dpo and AF arrived 18dpo.  Just keep on at them - my clinic gave in in the end  

Tama good luck for next scan     

Best of luck to everyone else,
Jovi x


----------



## Huggies

Tama - wishing you all the best for tomorrow - I am sure those follies will know what they have to do and make sure they take a step back for you.  Good luck!!!    

Jinglebell - all the best for your 2WW!!!     

Daisy - so sorry lovely!!!     I know what you mean - its hard to feel we could possibly go on, but we know it would be even harder not too!!! It will be alright on the night - and keeping believing in it - you will be a mummy!!!    

lizzybet - so sorry!     Such a tough time and I pray you get in for another shot at tx soon.  

shemonkey!!! Yeah!!! So glad things are happening quickly for you and I pray      that all goes well and you are back telling us your good news very soon!!!    

Dixie - All the best for the next 2 weeks - take it easy and keep positive !!!   

Hippychicky - how are you feeling hun?  Not long to go now - wishing you the best of luck!!!

Louise - hope you get to start tx soon!!! 

Sarah - how are you?  Glad you are keeping busy and how was Leona Lewis!!??

princess -    

Big Hello to everyone else!!!

I have had the most awful AF ever!!!  Yesterday was painful and very heavy - never felt that way before, but I was shocked and amazed as to what was happening - is that a result of the drugs??  Luckily it is starting to ease off tonight.
I am off to California tomorrow - so will be trying to keep up with you girls remotely and wishing everyone the best of luck!!  I am routing for you all.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies  

Didn't sleep that well and dh got up at 5am so decided to get up too and make a cuppa. Was nice to see him off to work   

Thanks for everyones support it really does mean a lot. I have to leave at 7am to get to the clinic for 8.30am, just in case the traffic is bad near Cambridge. 

Will check in later.

Soooooooooooooo glad it's Friday !!

Tx


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck for today Tama xx


----------



## kdb

Good luck Jingles!!!!!

No pressure or anything but it seems we are in need of some good news on this thread before Chrimbo, so here's hoping it's a BFP for you and all the other FF IUIers currently in the 2ww 

[fly]       [/fly]

Thanks Jovi - the email made me really angry! I will definitely keep hassling them  Need to get it all sorted before they close for Xmas otherwise... well I don't even want to think about that! Am glad you've got an appt this month - I think it helps to know what / when / etc for next steps. xoxo

Hi T - looking forward to hearing how your scan goes - I'm confident all will be well 

Hi Lizzbet  Ohhhhh it is so frustrating when we don't respond as expected  Do you have an appt to discuss a different protocol, or why they think things haven't worked this time?

Oooh Huggies,      California! Enjoy the break, honeybee!

Hippy    !!!

Good morning to all the other FF IUIers - let's hope we can get some Xmas BFPs in the next few weeks and that the new year brings a change of fortune for the rest of us!


----------



## Weaselwife

Hi!

Tama - oh exciting, awaiting news of your wonderful follies!

Huggies - hope you have a lovely time in California.  Which part are you going to?

Lizzbet - so sorry honey.  A cancelled tx is so   and I know how you feel.  Time will pass quick I'm sure an you will be starting it all again.  Maybe your body was crying out for a rest?

Dixie - welcome to the 2ww, hope it flies by.

Jingles - good luck.

Hi KD, Sheemonkey, Jovi, Beanie and many more!!

AFM - day off today, heading for a long weekend down the south coast - will be cold!  I'm fine, hoping this weekend will fly so I'm closer to Wed!

WW


----------



## princess29

Morning girls! 

Thankyou so much for your kind words over the last few days, been meaning to come back on but ive been so busy at work havnt had the chance! Cant remember what ive just catched up on so want to give everyone a BIG   and my best wishes.

Guess what! ive got AF late last night and now she is in full flow! So got another scan at 2pm today to see whats happening and if the cyst is gone then we can go ahead  with our 1st IUI. 

WW or anyone else who had a small cyst? Did it go when you got AF? Im so worried its still going to be there when i go today, if it is does anyone know what will happen? I have had a cyst before and im assuming it just went as nobody said anymore about it? Thanks everyone, i know im new on here and just getting to grips with things but your advice and support is just fantastic!


----------



## Pickle19

Hey lovely ladies,

Sorry I've dropped off the radar for so long, work has been manic and I've been trying to throw myself into it to stop thinking about the 2ww. I did my test this morning, and I'm a bfn too  . We're both really gutted. After 4 years of trying and 3 rounds of IVF with ICSI it was a huge decision for us to stop trying with my DH and use donor sperm, and I guess we thought that by making such a brave decision it would somehow 'earn' us a positive result, so so stupid I know. I feel really tricked, which is ridiculous, there is no fickle fertility god that picks us out for success, but sometimes it just feels so random and helpless. Sorry to bring the mood down, I just feel really bummed. I'm going to call the clinic and see if we can slip in another round before Xmas - does anyone know how long it takes for AF to show up if your cycles are usually regular?

Sending lots of    to all the other bfn's I missed (KD, Jovi, Huggies and Fraggles) and to those with abandonded cycles. Scaralooloo - wishing you all the positive vibes for your wait, we need you to break this bfn cloud!. Tama - I'm sure those mini follies have dropped off, and sending you all the best for your scan today. 

To everyone else I've missed, sending you lots of love, we really are a brave bunch of ladies.
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Oh Pickle I am so so sorry for you and your DH, it breaks my heart to hear your news. Sending you a giant hug   
I just want us all to have positive results and to get some happy news for a change. Fingers crossed you can get another cycle in before Christmas, keep   as maybe the next time round will be your time. Lots of TLC for you this weekend me thinks. Take lots of care.   

AFM - I'm generally feeling ok, trying not to think to much about testing day which will be Wednesday. I keep having these dreams about me with a beautiful baby girl and I am so happy  . Let's hope it comes true. Feel a bit achy in my lower back and on my lower left side of my tummy, and have sore boobs as well. Don't know if their PMS symptoms or something else, trying not to think too much about it because I will drive myself   if I do. 

Saw Leona Lewis perform yesterday, she was brilliant and so beautiful. I had goose bumps all over me when she was singing, what a talent.

Lots of       to all the FF ladies.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Pickle - I am on my 3rd 2ww with donor sperm.  I know what you mean about 'earning' a better time of it.  I just keep telling myself that we know what the problem is, have done something about it  and like any normal couple it may take a few months to work.  Even my 'super fertile' sister took 3 months to get pg.  I know it only makes it a little easier to think that way, but at least it's something.    

J x


----------



## daisy22

afternoon ladies,


Hi Tamsin, sending you the biggest hug 

Hi jinglebell, wishing you the best of luck for 17th dec . Hope you get a lovely xmas presie!! 

Hi Jovigirl,and hippychick how are things with you?

Hi KD, thank you for giving such a lovely burst of positivity- it cheered me up!!


Hi WW, enjoy your weekend away! wrap up warm- its cold! 

Hi princess, really hope that nasty cyst has gone! Good luck with the scan today. 


Hi Pickle, so sorry honey. Reading your post brought a tear to my eye. Infertility is so bl**dy unfair  

Hi Scaralooloo, WOW- Leona Lewis, I bet she was awsome.

AFM, Still feeling sad but staying quiet and licking my wounds. I'll bounce back soon. Keep thinking- its another xmas with just dh and me and no hope of a bfp- makes me sad. Sorry dont mean to be miserable- just how I feel today- been a rough week.

Love to you all
Daisy


----------



## Pickle19

Thanks for all the support, and sorry for getting to maudlin, I've so far made 3 other people cry today - quite a record! 

Scaralooloo - keep up with the positive thoughts, it can only help to visualise what you want most in the world and I hope it comes true for you. When's d-day?

Jinglebell - it's so nice to meet another donor girl, I feel like a bit of a rarity. You're right, I keep thinking what went wrong but perhaps nothing did, it's just that nature takes a bit of time and so will this. I too have one of those lovely but annoying super fertile sisters, who dropped pregnant in her first month and has now decided not to have anymore because she's worried about money     . Good luck for the 17th x

Daisy - hang in there hun, I know the big family festive times are hard, but there is still always hope, even though it feels so bleak now.   We're just going to have make 2010 a bumper year for BFPs!!

AFM I'm still waiting to hear back from my clinic on timings. I went out today and bought myself the biggest wodge of stilton to scoff away as a treat (bit of a cheese hound), so hoping that might help life the spirits. Gawd, that's a new low, dairy products as a baby replacement


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Just wanted to pop on and thank everyone for their support. Unfortunately the cycle has been abandoned. Feeling very low, sorry.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Tx


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh Tamsin, so sorry for you.  Was really hoping some of those follies would have dropped back.    

Pickle -   why don't you come and join us on the 'Anybody using donor sperm?' thread - lots of lovely ladies on there and success stories.  

J x


----------



## Pickle19

Oh Tama     I wish I could give you a real one. Look after yourself this weekend hun. We're here for you if you need us
xxx


----------



## Pickle19

Jinglebell said:


> Oh Tamsin, so sorry for you. Was really hoping some of those follies would have dropped back.
> 
> Pickle -  why don't you come and join us on the 'Anybody using donor sperm?' thread - lots of lovely ladies on there and success stories.
> 
> J x


That sounds great, where do I find that?
x


----------



## dixie13

Pickle - big hugs   . I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time, hope you get another one in before xmas.

Tama -   sorry this cycle had to be abandon.  

Princess -   that tx will go ahead!

Daisy -  

Sarah - hope the dream comes true!   

Weasel - have a lovely weekend, wrap up warm! 

Jinglebell - best of luck, I'm testing the day before you - hope it's a lucky week!!    

Hello to everyone else, have a lovely weekend.

Dixie 
x


----------



## Tama

Thanks ladies  

Pickle so sorry just read your post   IF really is the worst thing and just breaks your heart. I too am   but then it doesn't take much!  

BIG hugs to everyone  

x


----------



## Jinglebell

Hey pickle, it's:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218721.0;topicseen

Dixie - good luck! 

J x


----------



## Pickle19

Cheers Jinglebell
x


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Tama


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Tama I'm so sorry    
Look after yourself,
Jovi x


----------



## Huggies

Tama - so sorry hun!!     Nothing I say will make you feel any better, so just giving you a big huge cyber hug and so sorry for your disappointment!!!   

Pickle - you too honey!!     I really hope things go good for you going forward and wish you the best of luck!!   

Take care everyone - lets hope we get some good positive news soon.!!!

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, no more 2ww for me. AF turned up last night after days of threatening! Cramp has been awful!!! So off to have a very large glass of wine and cuddle my hot water bottle! Feeling totally drained! Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* xmasbaby, I've got a large glass of wine as well, started spotting this morning and feeling very crampy this evening. So i guess I'm now an inbetweenie.


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Tamsin, How are you feeling today? Hope you and dh have had some nice time together over the weekend. 

Hi Pickle, thank you for your reply. Enjoy that stilton, personally I find double deckers (or any chocolate actually) works for me!!

Hi Jinglebell, how are you?

Hi Dixie, hope the  2ww is flying by for you. 

Hi Jovigirl,and huggies, how are things with you?

Hi, xmasbaby81 HippyChicky, I am so sorry. It doesn't get any easier does it. . Enjoy those glasses of wine .  


Hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Been to a christening today. 3 hour drive there and 3 hour drive back!!!! Its such a dichotomy because I feel so happy for my friend   and her dh but also so sad for me and dh  . The church was full of babies and tiny children. My lovely dh held my hand throughout, I think he felt it too. 

Met 2 friends for lunch on Thurs. I did a year long course with them and 3 other girls 2 years ago at birmingham uni. At the time I was the only one ttc. Now i am the only one without a baby (YES! Thats right all 5 of them had babies since we finished uni!). I really felt it though because they each had babies in their arms and I didn't. It felt poignant. I kept thinking of that clip on here- empty arms.  Made me feel sad all over again!  

Sorry I'm so miserable at the moment- I'm sure I cheer up soon.

Love
Daisy


----------



## Weaselwife

xmasbaby81,  HippyChicky, Tama,        so sorry girls. WW x


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm moving over to the iui in-betweenie section but I promise I'll keep popping on here to see how you all are, good luck ladies xx


----------



## kdb

Xmas and Hippy       

Everyone else  

xoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Xmasbaby and Hippy - I am so sorry, BIG hugs coming your way girls      

AFM - I'm testing on Wednesday, feeling really nervous now. Have been doing ok but yesterday I started thinking about it and now it's on my mind all the time. Just trying to keep positive and think happy thoughts. Feeling really tired at the moment and getting stomach cramps so who knows what's going on. Just need to keep myself busy over the next couple of days to stop myself going  

Big    to all of you.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Ooooh Scaralooloo, sounds like what I was going through (a good sign!).  The last couple of days is a real tease isn't it - less than 48 hours now - hold in there.  I'm also on countdown to Wed as I get my 1st scan then, hoping it's a good day for both of us 
WW


----------



## Cookie987

Hi everyone

Ive just been reading through days of post as have not been on here for a while.  

Xmasbaby 81, Hppychicky and Tama - im so so sorry to hear your news, it never rains but it pours!!!!  sending you lots of       

Scaralooloo -     coming your way girl

 to everyone else.

As for me, ive been taking the clomid and Gonal injections since friday. but became unwell over the weekend with suspected swine flu and was advised to take tamiflu     Im still not feeling great now but was more worried about the effects of tamiflu on the tx, but just got a call from the nurse and she said all will be fine to go ahead witht IUI next week!!!  

thanks for listening, hope everyone had a good weekend xxx


----------



## Clarebaby

Well that's it for me girls, got AF yesterday after third and final IUI.  Am gutted that hasn't worked as was sure that it would.  

Luckily, we have appointment for IVF chat at hospital next week and then will start it in January so at least haven't got a long wait.  IUI has prepared me for it but it still seems like a big deal.

I wish everyone lots of luck, better introduce myself to the IVF gals and start getting some tips.

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Jinglebell

Clare - so sorry hun.  It's great that you can progress to IVF so soon and keep the momentum going.  Know what you mean about it being a big deal though.

Best of luck.

Jx


----------



## dixie13

HippyChicky - wishing you the best of luck   

Xmasbaby - big hugs   

Clare - I'm so sorry IUI didn't work   Best of luck with IVF   

Weasel - you must be so exited to see babyweasel on wed! Hope the scan is amazing!

Sarah - fingers crossed for wed! Stay positive    and we need some good news on here!!!

Louise - fantastic news that you can go ahead with iui, best of luck   

Daisy -      

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Afm I'm trying to stay positive and not think about 2ww too much - it isn't easy!! I'm feeling great apart from sore (.)(.) and nipples, it started a couple of days after insemination and I don't think it's a good sign.... I want it to be a good sign but it's way to early to get any preg symptoms (I'm now 5 dpo), I've had it from ovulation before and it wasn't good news..... Having said that, last month I had no sore (.)(.) no pms and thought maybe I was pregnant and I wasn't.... Suppose there is no way of knowing yet, our bodies do strange things sometimes and it's just a matter of wait and see.....     

Dixie
xx


----------



## Tama

Clare - so very sorry hun    Wishing you loads of luck for IVF    xx

Hello to everyone. 

Wishing all the ladies on the 2ww sticky vibes and everyone having tx lots of     And WW best of luck for wednesday   x

Will be back soon to do personals, still feeling sorry for myself, so will be back when I can be positive.

Take care 

xxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Thanks for the hugs girls. Just feeling so emotionally drained just now, I can't stopr crying and I'm an emotional wreck! I knew a BFN was goin to be hard but it doesn't make it any easier to deal with. Well I was goin to have a break this month but the way my cycle would have gone I would actuallly miss 2 months as the clinics closed from 22Dec till 5th Jan so after speaking to my DH, we decided to go ahead this month. Dunno if its such a good thing in this emotional state but hopefully I'll perk up soon. Going away for a few days on 28th Dec so hopefully there will be so much goin on the I won't think bout it 24/7.

Clare - Good luck for IVF, lets hope the new year brings new babies for us all. 

Louise - poor u having swine flu, but glad u can continue treatment. I'm getting my swine flu jag on thur.

Daisy - hope the christening wasn't too hard. I've just found out my cousin is having her 3rd baby and she started ttc after me!

Sarah - good luck for testing!   BFP for u

Hope everyone else is doing good and thanks for the support xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Xmasbaby - I'm so sorry for you, it's hard to know what to say but I just want you to know we're all thinking of you and are always here for a chat whenever you need us.   Wishing you all the best for your next cycle, lets hope this one is the one for you. A few days away will do you wonders, a change of scenery and air.

WW - I so hope it's good news for me as well but scared of believing that it will be but trying hard not to think that it won't! Yes I am officially going a bit   now! All the best for your scan, how exciting. Let us know how you get on.  

Clarebaby -  I'm so sorry. All the best for your IVF journey, I hope that it brings you a positive result.  

Dixie - It's hard not to go a bit   on this journey! I was alright up until the weekend and now I feel a bit all over the place. Stay strong and positive that's all you can do   

Big   to all.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Jinglebell

xmasbaby - good luck for this cycle.  I was going to have a gap last month but in the end we went for it.  Even though we got a BFP (clinic mucked the timings up) I felt more positive as we could move on and were at least doing something.

Am   this is the one for you.

J x


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Clare, join me on the "Ex IUIer's waiting for next treatment" thread. Fingres crossed IVF works first time for oyu


----------



## BroodyChick

How about an orgasm as well as lying down?
I am sure this would help!
Did your partner come into the treatment room with you, and were you given that sort of privacy??

DP and I have discussed this and it would be the most "natural" way to do it in unnatural circumstances...


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,


Tamsin, I'm with you honey.     Its been a tough couple of days for both of us. I am starting to get used to the idea now. But have been feeling pretty   off!!

WW, wishing you the best of luck for weds, 

Hi Hippychick, wishing you the best of luck on your IVF Journey  , Keep in touch and let us know  how your doing.  

Hi KD, how are you- are your cases packed? 

Hi Scaraloo, wishing the best of luck for weds!         

HI Louise, Hope your feeling better. 

Hi Clarebaby, so sorry AF got you  . Wishing you the best of luck with your IVF tx.

Hi Jingle bell, How are things with you?

Hi Dixie, I know how tough the 2ww can be hon. Hang in there, Really hoping you get a lovely     


Hi Xmas baby, So sorry your feeling down  . I know how totally unfair ttc is hon. Sounds like a sensible decision to go ahead again. I will have the same decision to make next week, if this cycle works the way I think it will- insem would be boxing day!! Our clinic is open betwenn xmas and new year but will be cutting it fine. I think we might just wait til Jan.

AFM, nothing much to report. Still just taking each day as it comes. Nothing exciting happened today. Will get prog bloods tomorrow to see if I did actually Ov last Tues.

Love to everyone

Daisy


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello - Can I just ask do you think it's ok for me to do a pregnancy test tonight instead of tomorrow? Today is day 14 if I include the day I had the insemination. 

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Scaraloo,  wait until tomorrow morning.  I did the test a day early - but in the morning.  If you do it tonight, the result could be weakened/diluted by what you drink today (that's my take).  My afternoon tests were not as strong as the morning ones until about 5 days later.  Mind you, they were still positive.  If you do it tonight and don't get good results, then don't be worried and test tomorrow as well.

Very hopeful for you!!
WW


----------



## Scaralooloo

WW - Thanks, i'm getting impatient now and just want to know. If I can I'll hold off until the morning.


----------



## Tama

Hiya

Sarah wishing you loads of luck   

WW hope you're okay hun only one more sleep  

Can I ask a question? Today is cd14, as you know IUI was cancelled but last night and more today I've noticed some spotting. As of Friday last week cd10 I had not ovulated but now can't understand why there would be a bleed? Any ideas? Tried to get hold of nurses at Bourn but all three lines are on voice mail!! I am guessing this is due to stopping the gonal last week but if I bleed now will I also bleed again in about two weeks which should be when af turns up? If I haven't ovulated but some of the lining is shedding will it buld up again or is that it game over this month? DH and I are going for it without the IUI, now I'm not sure it is worth it? Any ideas? 

Sorry that is a real ME post but I don't get it  

Tx


----------



## Weaselwife

Tama, sorry honey I have no idea as my cycles are very messed up au natural.  I didn't have anything like this when I abandoned the 1st time, but then again I had a cyst keeping my hormones sky high.  Have you done a OPK?  The only way to get a true answer is to have a scan or blood test to see where your hormones are.  Just go for it with DH, you've got nothing to loose.

Scaralooloo, I have a feeling you will test   Keep us in the loop.  The last couple of days is a real   (mind you it's gets worse after the BFP!)  I really    its a BFP for you.

As Tama says, one more sleep for me, then I get to hear babyweasel's heartbeat  

All you IUI'ers keep positive x

WW


----------



## karen-lynne

my evil 2ww is almost up girls! appointment is on thursday at 5.30 - do any of you test at home before you go to the hospiotal for your results?? Not sure what to do - need to rush Im at work and im neglecting my patient - hugs to all of you


----------



## xmasbaby81

Thanks Sarah, I hope your right. I'm feeling better bout going ahead now, think having the 2weeks off work will help and even if it's a bfn I'll still have 5days before I need to be back at work. I'll be on tomorrow to see ur result! really   that its a bfp for u! To remind us it can be successful!!

Jinglebell - Thanks for the support. Thats why I use this site as everyone is so supportive and they're the only ones that really understand what ur going thru. 

Daisy - thats good ur clinic is open so at least the options there. I must admit, I did feel kind of under pressure to go ahead with this cycle as when I phoned the hospital and I got the speech " You do know we only allow you to have 1 break in ur 6 cycles, so that would be your break over because the longer it takes you to go thru your cycles the more other people have to remain on the waiting list!" Also DH was very keen to go ahead so I did feel pushed into it. Feeling a bit better about the decision now tho. Hoping the time of wil be good.

Tama - sorry no advice huni, but good luck trying au natural!! It'll at least be more enjoyable! lol 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Xmas - god, maybe we can swap clinics??  Mine is the opposite, it wouldn't care if I have to give both Dec and Jan a miss... they're in no hurry, but I am!!  For me a month off is like one step forward and two back, because without tx I don't ov and my hormones go up the spout.  At least with tx I feel that my body is getting 'trained' in what it should be doing, so hopefully it responds better and better each cycle.  No scientific logic in that at all, just my opinion!

Sarah - how did you get on this morning!!!

Hi Karen - good luck for tomorrow!  My clinic sent me home with an hpt to do the morning of my OTD.  I think if it were me in your position I'd do a pee stick in the morning, so that if it's a BFN (which I'm praying for you it *won't* be!!) I'm prepared with my Qs etc to discuss the next cycle, rather than having to deal with the emotion of a BFN at the clinic.

WW - good luck for today, you and DH must be excited / nervous / everything!  Am sure it'll go well    Have you devised any first trimester smoothie recipes yet?!!  xoxo

Tamsin - keep going with the BMS - it may be a reaction to the meds leaving your system but you know you had a good lining and a couple of dominant follies so I would try as normal, esp as it was spotting and not a full bleed.  Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Daisy sweetie  

Clare, I'm so sorry    Hope your appt next week goes well and you can relax and enjoy Christmas.

Good morning to all the other lovely FFers!

AFM... still waiting to hear back from the clinic about next steps after the BFN.  Need an appt before Xmas so that we have a plan for the new year, otherwise I'll go .  What is most frustrating / worrying is that I told them in my results email and voicemail that I didn't ov, so I was expecting them to get me in for a scan asap.  Surely with PCO if you 15mm/17mm follies that don't ov then there is a risk of them becoming cysts??


----------



## Scaralooloo

For me this morning, feeling pretty low   didn't sleep a wink last night so got up early this morning to test. No AF though, so goodness know when that will come probably be late this month just to taunt me. Sorry I couldn't bring you all some positive news.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Sarah honeybee, sending you a big big


----------



## Scaralooloo

Thanks, it's hard isn't it. Feel so low. Just spoken to the nurse at my hospital and she says that the antibiotics I had to take in my first week probably didn't help matters, so that's made me feel a bit frustrated. But the doctor who prescribed them to me did know what I was going through. No point thinking what if is there.


----------



## Tama

Oh Sarah I'm so very sorry hun. Nothing I say will make it any better but sending you a HUGE     Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Sarah - so sorry.

AFM - everything is well. Lovely heartbeat <sorry if I've upset anyone>
WW


----------



## kdb

Congrats WW, that is fantastic news!  Do you get a picture at the first scan, or only the 12 week one?  Hope you're doing well xoxo


----------



## Weaselwife

Thanks KD, yep I got a picture.  Looks like a peanut!  The heartbeat was amazing - you see a little pulse like a lightbulb going on and off 
I've got an IUI peanut babyweasel.
WW


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Hi girls,

Wow so much news in the short time I have been hibernating since the BFN.  Scaraloo, Claire, Xmasbaby, Dixie, Hippy, I am so sorry for you girls and know how it feels.  I hope you have a wonderful Xmas break      - forget it all and party your socks off!

Weasel - soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo exciting   - amazing amazing, well done!  so much    to you and babyweasel.

So DH and I have decided, having had a long consultation with the clinic, and many a conversation since, to go for IVF starting around 20th of January.  They tell me that with my history of miscarriage, at the clinic they have an 80% success rate for live births under the age of 37 years.  They said in a round about way, that a natural conception was more likely to fail with my history and immune problems, than the IVF.  
Meanwhile, this month I have seen this amazing russian healer (who got me pregnant from 2 visits 3 years ago), still taking my chinese herbs aggressively and have upped the anti on that one with tincture too, and am seeing a nutritionist!!!  So TTC naturally this month before we go for it in Jan.  And, I know it sounds awful, but all i feel like doing is having a drink and a bit of fun!!  

Sending   to one and all and hoping everyone is getting ready for a wonderful Xmas,

Love Tutu
xxx


----------



## dixie13

Sarah - I'm so so sorry, big hugs   

Weasel - that must have been an amazing experience! I'm so happy for you, hope you can relax a bit more now and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy.  

kd - hope you hear back from the clinic soon

Tutu - IVF sounds like the way forward. Hope the healer and chinese herbs do the trick for you. Someone I know ttc for many years, started taking chinese medicines and fell pregnant at the age of 41..... I've never tried chinese medicine but it's definitely something I would consider in the future (of course I won't need to!!!!). I took agnus castus for a while but stopped when we decided to go ahead with iui because I'm not sure about interactions if using drugs.

Xmasbaby - interesting how the clinics are different, I'm allowed 6 iui in a 12 month period. Best of luck for next cycle   

Karen - good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed for good news!!    

Hi to everyone else  

Afm half way through the 2ww and feeling fine. I had a bad couple of days when I thought it was already over   but pulled myself together and feeling positive again, we've done everything we can and if it's meant to be it will happen    I'm enjoying the time off work (if it isn't good news next week I'll be away over xmas  ) and the week has gone very quick.

Dixie
x


----------



## Jinglebell

Sarah - am so sorry you didn't get the result you wanted this month.  Big     coming your way.  

WW - wow, how exciting!  Great news about peanut-weasel-baby!  

Dixie - hang on in there.  If you're anything as bonkers as me right now you'll know it can't possibly get much worse!    

J x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Thanks for all your messages girls it means a lot.

WW - You must be absolutely thrilled, how exciting for you and DH  

Sarah
xx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hey Tamsin, how are you feeling today?

Hi Scaralooloo, I'm so sorry to hear your news hon,  .

Hi WW congrats on your scan! Must be amazing to see babyweasal- glad all went well. 

Hi Karen-lynne, We have to do our own hpt at my clinic. Good luck for thurs 

Hi xmas baby, Cant beleive your clinic think like that. Its really tough to feel under such pressure.

Hi KD, Hope you've heard back from the clinic by now. You are right I think, you could be at risk of a cyst. Hope you get it all sorted hon.


Hi Tutu, wishing you all the best with your IVF 

Hi Dixie, Glad your feeling positive again. Try and keep your chin up.      



Hi Jinglebell, how are you?

Hello to all the other lovely ladies.

AFM, Had my 1st couselling session today- went well I think. Just feel so exhausted though. Need an energy boost!

Love to everyone

Daisy


----------



## xmasbaby81

Sarah - So sorry huni, big hugs xx

KD - It's so frustrating eh? I just feel that for the purpose of the clinic, it's not very flexible or empathetic! As we all know, timing is crucial doing IUI but they're only opened mon-fri 8-4 and closed public holidays! This will be my 1st cycle that falls on the days it "should". Either my scan or iui has been a day late. Also it's so draining and I really didn't feel emotionally ready this month. I was crying on the phone whille the nurse was going thru her speel! Hope all goes well for you this month. Hormones eh?

Dixie - Your clinic  r more realistic! I just feel 6months with only 1 break is so physically and emotionally draining.

Daisy - Its not good making such important decisions under pressure but its done now so I'll just have to stay focussed.

WW - OH HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!!! Hope the rest of ur pregnancy goes well. 

Well I had my swine flu jag today. Has anyone else had it? I was told by my clinic that it wouldn't affect my treatment and had it confirmed with my GP who said it would make it more crucial that I had it done. Wasn't too bad, kind of used to injections now! lol Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## nickym

Hi

Just wanted to introduce myself, im going to be helping Holly in looking after you all.  Hopefully i'll be up to speed with everyone in the next couple of days.  In the meantime, if i can help out with anything, please shout

xx


----------



## Huggies

Hi girls - I am just back from 5 days in not-so-sunny Santa Monica - crazy busy time, but amazing too.  Now I have 6 more days before flying 3000 miles in the opposite direction to Scotland!!

nickym - welcome to the board and thanks for taking care of us!!  

Sarah - so sorry hun!!! Big Hugs   

Clare - so sorry hun!! Wishing you all the best for next week and your IVF journey!!   

Hippychicky - so sorry for you too - wishing you all the best for the future.   

xmasbaby81 - how are you feeling after your swine flu jab?  So sorry AF arrived for you this cycle. 

Tama - how you doing babe?   

Pickle19 - how are you?  Hope your doing okay?   

Daisy - glad your counselling session went well today - I am sure you will feel drained but hope you wake up feeling a bit lighter having been able to speak about things.    

Dixie - hope you are surviving your 2ww - wishing you the best of luck for your remaining week.   

Tutu - wishing you all the best for January and IVF - you certainly seem to be doing everything possible to make it work.  Good Luck!!   

WW - delighted all is well with you and bean!!!   

KD - so sorry you are still waiting to hear from your clinic - I really hope they can get you in soon and put a plan in place for you for the new year.

Louise - how are you feeling?  I hope you are recovering.   

As for me - I was back seeing my consultant today and for January I have been prescribed the lowest dose of Gonal F along with letrozole 5mg along with trigger shot and along with progesterone gel too!!  The doc was as disappointed as we were that last cycle did not work - all my results were good - 2 good strong follies, great lining and good sperm - but just not to be, so now we need to get more aggressive!!  Going to enjoy what I have left of December and going home and pray for a better start to 2010.

Big hugs to all you girlies.

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi girls, sorry not been posting much recently   .  Must try harder!

I'll read back to catch up on things but - Huggies - really good news that you're going again.  Really hope that fighting spirit pays off.    

J x


----------



## Blonde1

Hi Ladies

I am going to be doing a stimulated IUI end of this year and will be on 100mg clomid and Gonal F 300iu (5 injections in total). 

My question is, is there a better time to take the drugs? clomid in the morning or evening? same with the injection....

Thank you
x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning all,

Nickym - Welcome and thanks for coming to take care of us. I think we need a lot of love, fairydust and positive energy on this board at the moment. No pressure    

Huggies - Thanks for your message. Glad you had an amazing time in Santa Monica. And have a lovely time in Scotland. I'm off up there a week tomorrow to spend Christmas and Hogmany with my family. Can't wait to get away, so I can imagine how you must be feeling.   

Blonde1 - I was told to take the Clomid in the evening just before I went to bed. Not sure about the injection as I had them done by the nurse at the hospital.

AFM - I'm ok, still feeling a bit flat and exhausted by it all. It's been a long old year with a lot to contend with. Just looking forward to 2 weeks off at Christmas and being with my family. I'll come back a lot stronger in January ready to start round 2. Hopefully 2010 will be my year     

Big   to all you other ladies, hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Pickle19

Hey Sarah, not been on the boards for a bit but just wanted to say how sorry I am your tx didn't work this time    . Take some time out to look after yourself hey?

xx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Hope everyone is okay BIG hugs to everyone that needs them        

I'll be back over the weekend to catch up on everyones news.

I'm having a mini meltdown. Feeling very sensitive for some reason and then someone has to go and bring their baby into work! 5 days old! Had a cry then pulled myself together, went and had lunch came back to the staff room and WHAM baby was now being past round the staff room table   I wanted to scream 'for the love of God, please, please wait till I'm out of the room' but of course that would be silly and most people that don't know about my tx would think I was a fruit cake.

It's pushed me over the edge today and I've had a coffee!

Sorry feeling so very down and fed up at the moment. I know we are all in the same stinking boat but when will it be our turn?

Again sorry will be back when I can be more cheerful!

Tx


----------



## Huggies

Blonde 1 - I have always been advised to take my drugs in the evening - clomid, letrozole and my future Gonal F injections - I found this worked very well for me and limited any side effects while I was awake and active.  Wishing you the best of luck.

Tama - Huge Hugs    That must have been really difficult for you - so glad I work for a small male orientated office!!  Although I am sort of dreading going home at xmas to see the 7 new babies that have been born to my close friends and family - but also desparate to get hugs and and hope that they rub off on me too!!!

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Huggies.   I just can't bring myself to hold babies, the soft baby smell alone makes my heart break. So glad you are soon going to be able to start a fresh IUI. Wishing you loads of luck hun   xx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Tamsin, hun, that must have been so hard for you  . I am so sorry you went through that. It really stings.         


Hi xmas baby- well done on the flu jab. Should have had mine at work but been off so got away with it so far! But do think I ought to have it. 


Hi Nickym, Nice to meet you 

Hi Huggies, your consultant sounds fab. Things look really good for your next tx.  

Hi Jinglebell, How are things with you?  

Hi blonde1, I am only taking clomid for my IUI and I take mine in the morning (mostly so I remember! ). I dont suffer to badly with side effects. I know some of the ladies take their clomid at night to reduce SE. Wishing you the best of luck with your tx. 

Hi Scaralooloo, i totally agree with you about it being along year. Christmas will hopefully give us all the chance for some much earned R&R. xx

Hey Pickle, how are you doing? 

Hello to all the other lovely ladies!

AFM, Hooray- I have finshed my christmas shopping!! all done! christmas cards all done too. Few spots of blood today so think yhe witch will be on her way very soon- only cd22 but 10 days PO. Ah well not exactly unexpected  . We will have to make some decisions about whether to try and get another tx in before xmas or wait til January . Want to try and enjoy christmas- think me and dh deserve a nice time.     

Lots of love to everyone
Daisy


----------



## cat1608

Evening girls!

I'm new to this - signed up yesterday!

I'm a single girlie who at 37 and many years of wanting a baby, and nothing happening with my ex-fiance, have decided to go it alone in the New Year. My Consultant is very supportive, and once i've saved up some money, i'll be hopefully going through my first course of treatment in Feb/March time.

Any tips gratefully received and here's  for all of you who are going through treatment at the moment.

cx


----------



## Cookie987

Hi girls

just catching up over the last few days, hope you are all well.

Hi Cat1608 -  welcome to ff and good luck with your tx. you will find lots of lovely ladies on here just waiting to give support and advice.

Tama - im sorry, that situation must have been so hard for you. I work with a girl who is pregnant and its baby talk almost every day!!! so i know how you must have felt hun.  big      

Blonde1 - I had my first IUI in August and took my gonal and clomid in the morning and i did get a few side effects during the day. Im on my 2nd IUI atm and have been taking the gonal and clomid in the evening and I havnt noticed the SE as much as before. hope this helps and good luck.

Hello and       to all the other lovely ladies, hope you all have a good weekend.

AFM - Ive been taking clomid and gonal all week, had my scan yesterday and my biggest follie is only 7mm!!!  I responded quite well to the meds last IUI so dont know whats happened this time. the clinic have increased the gonal and ive got another scan on monday but there is a chance they wont go ahead with iui if follies dont grow enough before xmas!!! has anyone else experienced this?

Take care all xxx


----------



## kdb

Welcome Cat!! 

Hi Lousie - on my first Clomid cycle one of my follies grew from 10mm to 20mm in the space of three days! In November, for my first IUI cycle which was with Puregon I plateaued between CD6 and CD8 with 1 x 10mm follie, but by CD12 it had grown to 17mm. One thing I've learnt (frustratingly!!) is that you can never predict how you'll respond based on earlier cycles 

Our cycles are affected by so much (eg, stress - good and bad) that even the drugs don't guarantee success. You might just be slow-burning this month and will catch up closer to the middle of your cycle. Sending you lots of  and a follie-growing dance...

[fly]          [/fly]
            ​[fly]          [/fly]

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're enjoying the weekend 
xoxox


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Cat, welcome,   to our thread. I have found the ladies very supportive on here- Its a very friendly place to be. Good luck  with your tx.

Hi Louise, I totally agree with KD! My last 2 cycles were very different. this month I ov so early they missed it- so I will be having scans from cd8 next time. Follies grow at varying rates esp when drugs are involved- so you never know- Grow follies grow!!!  

Hi Kd, How are you?


Hello to all the other lovely ladies!

AFM- cant stop eating please can some one take these buiscuits away from eat before I eat them all!!! 

love daisy


----------



## pinkchimp

Hi Ladies, can I join your thread also, please?    I'm a bit new to this, I joined about 7wks ago, but didn't pluck up the courage to start writing until the last few days.

I've had my 2nd IUI and on the torturous 2WW.  I end up analysing every twinge and crampy feeling, looking for some sort of positive sign.  DH listens to my neurosis with the patience of a saint, and he does his best, but I try not to bore him too much by going on about it all the time.  It's all I seem to think about - is anyone else like this, or is it just me?  

Sorry I'm going on a bit.......  I think it's the horror that sobriety brings!! 

Good luck    and lots of    to everyone!!

p  xxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Pink - your behaviour sounds very typical of the 2WW   Welcome aboard!  Sending you lots of     , and hoping you'll get the most fabulous Xmas pressie ever on the 19th


----------



## daisy22

Hi Ladies!

Hi pink chimp, welcome to our thread . I agree with KD, it all sounds par for the course on the 2ww  . Really hope this cycle brings you a lovely .   Eveining ladies!

Hi Kd, how are things with you? Did you get any answers about having prog support?

Hi Tama, thank you for the message Hun!

Hello to all the lovely ladies- hope you are all OK.

AFM, well AF is here. Not surprised at all after tx cancelled. Going to wait til Jan for next IUI cycle. Goona relax and enjoy xmas.

Love 
Daisy


----------



## Beanie3

Good evening ladies

Hope you are all well

Was wondering if anyone would be advise me on what possible side effects i may get as i start to take norththisterone tablets on Friday then the buserelin spray on sunday sniffing 5 times a day feeling very nervous about how i may react to it all....gosh cant believe its finely happening 

sending   and   to all you lovely ladies

xx


----------



## Cookie987

Hi Girls

Hi Beanie  - sorry I cant be any help with advice about the meds. just wanted to wish you luck.    

pinkchimp - welcome, sending you lots of          

Kd74 - Thankyou for the dance, that put a smile on my face.   not sure if its done the trick tho, went for my scan today and my biggest follie is now only 9mm, with LOTS of smaller ones    got to take more meds then another scan on wednesday. Hope you are well

  to everyone else xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, needed to sort my head out after last week's disappointment. Feeling a lot more positive now and looking forward to starting cycle 2 next month. Have decided to try and put things to the back of my head for the next week or so and have a wonderful Christmas with my DH and my family up in bonny Scotland.  

Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck with your tx. You've found a very supportive thread here, it's really helped me get through everything.

Hi to everyone else hope you're all well and looking forward to Christmas. Let's hope 2010 brings lots of     
                       

Love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## dixie13

The 2ww is over for me,  af arrived this morning    It wasn't meant to be this time..... The clinic is closed over xmas so we will have a break and start again in the new year.

Wishing all of you a wonderful xmas and all the best for 2010 (the year of   for all of us!!!!)

Dixe
xx


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh dear, BFN for me too am afraid, but feeling better about it than I would have thought.  Sending DH off to supermarket this evening with an extended Chrsitmas booze list!

J x


----------



## Tama

Jinglebell and Dixie so sorry af got you both    I'm sure 2010 is going to be a good year. Hope you both enjoy Christmas  

Sorry I haven't been on much. Work has been very busy and I've been trying to get myself into a more positive frame of mind before posting as I didn't want to bring you all down.

I'll be back later to read back and catch up with everyone.

Hope everyone is okay, sending you all big  

T xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Jinglebell & Dixie - I am so sorry it didn't work this time round    I'm really hoping 2010 will be a very positive year for us all.


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi everyone, 

Jinglebell & Dixie, so sorry for you both. We all know how much it hurts when its a bfn. Hopefully you'll both be able to pick yourselves up a bit and enjoy Xmas.

Sarah - Glad you've picked up a bit, it took me a few days to pick myself back last cycle too. Hope you have a lovely xmas. 

Welocme to the new girls and hi to everyone else.

I was at the clinic for my scan today, got 2 folllies. A 1.9 and a 2cm so going ahead with IUI on thur then the dreaded 2ww over xmas! Trying my hardest not to think about it this month and thats going well but dunno if it'll be as easy during 2ww, not to annalyse every twinge!! Hopefully! Have a lovely xmas everyone xx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies!

Dixie and jinglebell, I am so sorry for you both   . I really do know much it stings. 


Hi Beanie, I have no experience of either of those drugs, sorry!- so don't have any advice abou them. Really exciting that you are getting started  

Hi Louise, follies can change surprisingly quickly with the meds. Fingers crossed your follies  grow nice and big for weds!!  

Hi Scaralooloo, we are in the same boat hon- both taking a break til Jan. Lets have a fab christmas!!  and hope for some gorgeous   's for 2010!!

Hi Tamsin, Hope you are starting to feel a bit better hon. Has school finished for the holidays yet?   

hi xmasbaby, Fantastic news on those lovely follies   , Wishing you the best of luck for thurs   

Hello to all the other lovely ladies!

AFM, Af bit strange- is here but not like normal- very light and TMI!! (brown). I'm sure its just waiting to  to out with avengence! Not much else to report here- very quiet!

Love Daisy


----------



## pinkchimp

Hi ladies,

Jinglebell, Daisy & Dixie - I'm sorry to hear about af showing her horrible face, it's such a disappointment.  However, I'm sure that tonight would be a good time to start tucking into that Xmas booze - mmmmm yummy!!    

Good luck   for tomorrows scan Louise, I'm sure you'll have at least one lovely fat follie all nice and ripe!

Hi Beanie, I'm sorry, I've not used these meds so can't help you, but good luck with the tx, I know it felt like an age before tx finally started for me. 

Hi Xmasbaby, that's 2 great follies you have there, sending you lots of    and    for  Thursday!  This is your time    all the way!!!! - the wait is horrible and exciting all at the same time.  Weird......

I'm on my countdown to Sat for OTD, and I'm thinking of testing on Fri and if it's a    then I want to book a week to Tenerife & get honking on cocktails.  DH want's to fix the roof though, and we can't do both so it's a battle of wills!  I've felt more positive over the past few days and with a little luck, maybe a holiday abroad will be out of the question 

Hi to everyone else, 2010 is going to be full of    for us all!!

p  xxxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello

Thank you for your replys...feeling quite nervous but excited that finely getting started...

xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Louise, what happened at today's scan??  Hope it was good news!

Xmas - oooh that sounds v positive with two good follies.  Lots of  for tomorrow   

Jinglebell - so sorry sweetie 

Dixie - hugs for you too   Hope you can still enjoy the Xmas break 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Cookie987

Hi Girls

Thanks for the replies. Had my scan yesterday, I have now got 2 follies at 10mm, so still dont seem to be growing an awful lot. still taking the gonal and Ive got another scan tomorrow so fingers crossed!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL. I hope everyone is well?

School is finished and I had my first day off today, yippee! I went to see my friend with her baby, we met for coffee in Bury St Edmunds. It was so nice to see her but was bitter sweet as I couldn't bring myself to hold her baby or ask her about him and how she is doing. I feel like a bad friend but I know that she understands that I have to do what is best for me at the moment. I sent her a txt when I got home and said sorry for not holding him and she was very kind and said it was okay and she could see that it must have been hard. I do feel better for seeing her and him now I know I can do it so will sort out a date to see her in the New Year.

How is everyone? Sorry I've missed so much over the last week or so! I'll keep up to date now and promise to do some personals over the next few days.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas - I know it's hard but I'm going to (try) and enjoy myself over the holidays and am even going to have a few drinks!!

Speak soon.

Txx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Last day at work today for a couple of weeks woooooo hooooooo.......         As you can see I am quite delighted by this!

I just wanted to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas   and I really hope that 2010 makes all our dreams come true and brings us lots of       I'm feeling really positive about next year.    

I would also like to thank you all for keeping me sane over the past 6 weeks, this thread has really helped me make sense of things and I have felt really supported and amongst friends who completely understand what I'm going through. So thank you girls.   

Have a very very Merry Christmas.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Tamsin, Wow you did really really well. This may sound patronising but I am really proud of you. I know how hard it was for you and how much courage it took. Well done you!! . Cant wait to catch up! I'll text you tomorow!!   xx ps Thank you so much for the card!!!!

Hi pinkchimp, Really hope you got your   today!!

Hi Beanie, hope its all going well.

Hi KD, How are you?

Hi Louise, Really hope your scan went well today  

Hi Sarah, Last day at work woohoo!! Party time! 

AFM,
Had a nice day- just been out with some work friends for a meal, really enjoyed myself!!

Love
Daisy


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Daisy

Meds going well no side effects of yet but preparing myself lol working all christmas so at least that keep me busy and not thinking about it all to much, will have baseline blood test 4th jan and all going well can start gonal injections then...

Would like to send every one a merry christmas wish and may all our dreams come true for 2010

xx


----------



## kdb

Hi girls, enjoying the snow??!

Quick Q re; travelling with meds - did you put them (drugs, needles, etc) in your checked-in luggage or in your carry-on luggage?  And if the latter, is the prescription enough paperwork to get it through security??

Wishful thinking on my part that I'll get an AF naturally (during our hols) but want to be prepared just in case!

 to those on their 2ww (you know who you are   )
and hugs to everyone else waiting (like moi!) for January to roll around xoxo


----------



## Weaselwife

Kd,

I travelled with Meds - everything must go in hand luggage!!  It's too cold in the hold.  My clinic gave me a letter which I handed into security.  I had to inform them upon baggage drop and then they made a note on the computer.  I never even got asked for the letter at security and it was no problem at all.  I was glad I had the letter just incase and certain destinations I would consider it a must. 

Hope that helps
WW

Hi everyone one else, have a lovely Xmas and lots of   to you all.


----------



## michelle81

Evening Ladies, hope you don't mind me bursting in on your room, My name is Michelle and I am currently in the process of being referred for IUI, I have no problems but my DH has a low count (14 million, 21 3 months prior) and they are not formed correctly.

I am not too sure what to expect, I already have a 9 year old and my husband has a 5 year old but struggling to concieve together.

We are having to go private and I was wandering what to expect and how long before we can get started?

Big Hugs Michelle


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Michelle

I think it depends where you go, but for starters you could go to clinic reviews and see where you'd like to go and email for waiting times and cost.

A lot of us go overseas due to time and budgetary constraints so that is other things to consider. From my perspective it has worked and has been significantly cheaper.

Sure others will have things to add.

I went to Serum Athens and Penny is a total gem and works with some UK clinics here I think so there will be some things you could have done here but have heard good things about Reprofit in Czech Republic.

Hope that gives you some ideas to begin with.

F x


----------



## michelle81

Thank you, yes that does help, we are gonna have treatment at the fertility unit we had our investigations with, they also do private care, they say it is about £600 plus meds which I know can be pricey, will need the injections which I am very scared about as hate needles.

Think mu DH will have to do it for me although not sure whether I trust him lol.


----------



## Weaselwife

Michelle,

Don't worry about the needles...it's nothing like when the nurse takes blood.  You will probably have a pen, which is so easy to use and you don't even feel the needle.  You pinch an inch on your tummy and then push the tiny needle in and press the end of the pen.  I always had to look away when having blood, but doing the injections myself was a breeze.  Don't get too worked up. 

I went private for my IUI.  If they have done all the tests (your bloods, DH count etc), then you should be ready to start as long as the clinic has the staff to do the scans (referring to Christmas).  I think our IUI worked out to just over £1000.  The IUI was £600 and the drugs - well depends on what you need (you'll have to wait and see).  I was on Puregon and a 600 cartridge was about £250, but I then needed a 300, then the ovulation suppression and finally the trigger.
The other thing you need is positive thinking - but thats free 

Hope that helps
WW


----------



## HippyChicky

Michelle, the injections aren't that bad, the needle itself doesn't hurt it's the cold fluid that can sting a little but it only last a few seconds. You'll be fine. If you can get your hubby to do them it will be better, make sure he keeps the needle out of your line of sight, it helped me.


----------



## michelle81

Thank you that really does help. we have had all our texts already on NHS through the same hospital, DH had three checks and I have had my tubes etc checked. Hopefully we will hear after christmas but will have missed january cycle so will probably have to wait till feb, plua we need to take a lone out for treatment.

Fingers crossed next year we will be celebrating with a new addition to our family.

xxxx


----------



## kdb

Welcome Michelle  

Hi WW - thanks for the advice.  How are you?  When's your next scan appt??  xoxo

Howdy doody to everyone else


----------



## Cookie987

Hi Girls,

Michelle - welcome and good luck for your tx    

Merry Christmas to everyone, hope you all have a lovely time          

AFM - I wont be posting for a while, my IUI was cancelled today due to my follies not big enough (largest one was 13mm - 17 gonal injections later!!!)  Ill be back when im in a more positive state of mind.

take care all x


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Louise, I'm really sorry your tx was cancelled  . I know how hard it is as my last cycle was cancelled too  . Felt like the end of the world that day. Have managed to pick myself up a bit now. Am looking forward to getting ready for my next tx in Jan. I found the support from ff invaluable. Big hug. xx

Hi Beanie, glad SE not too bad. Sorry your working christmas. I have worked many many xmases so know how you feel. I worked nights xmas eve, xmas day and boxing day last year!   Was a nice atmosphere though!! Am still off sick at moment so not working this year.

Hi KD, How are you- what are you doing for xmas? 

Hi WW, How are you? Hope you and bean are doing well. x

Hi Michelle, welcome to the thread . I am having IUI on the NHS. Only get clomid though so dont have to do any injections. Wishing you the best of luck with tx  

Hi Fraggles, nice to see you back! How are things with you?

Hi Hippychick, how are you? 


Tama, my lovely friend- how are you?



AFM, Had a lovely day at a spa with my friend- feel very relaxed and chilled now.

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Love Daisy


----------



## Weaselwife

Hi Daisy andf KD and everyone who knows me.  Thanks for asking.  Me and IUI peanut are doing well.  I'm in a bit of a no mans land as no symptoms and inbetween scans.  Had 6w scan and all was ok, 12 week scan due 15th Jan, just awaiting appointment.  Hoping everthing is ok.  The whole journey brings a new meaning to the word "waiting"!!!

Good luck girlies - all of you. 
WW x


----------



## kdb

WW - hope you can stay +ve over the Xmas break - I'm sure peanut is snuggled in there nice and tight  saving their energy for some wiggles at your next scan    xoxoxo

Louise, I'm so sorry   A few of us on here had rubbish cycles in Nov / Dec and can relate to what you're going through.  Make sure your clinic revises your protocol for next time, and try to see the month's break from tx as an oppty to build up your physical and emotional energies for a new (BFP!) cycle  

Hi Daisy honey - I'm doing ok, thanks.  Trying to get my head sorted and +ve for a cycle in January   In London for Xmas then Boxing Day flying (hopefully!!! weather dependent) to Guernsey and Jersey for a week.  Back to work on Monday 4th.  Scan booked for the 4th as well, to check no cysts and to get Provera to bring on AF.  Are you all ready for your first Xmas in the new house??  xoxo


----------



## nickym

Just wanted to look in and wish everyone a lovely christmas.

Good luck to those having tx at the moment, lets hope 2010 is our year 

xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello ladies

Not overly positive post sorry, not coping to well with the meds  ..nose bleeds, feeling dizzy and nauseous and pains in the ovaries area..been in tears for last 2 todays am wondering if i can do this..thankfully spending Christmas home with DH this year.

Have lovely Christmas everyone


----------



## Fraggles

Beanie Love   

Sometimes this journey sucks and all that we go through to get there. Yes, you can do this and you know it's worth it.

You also know that all of us are here for you to be able to whinge about what you are going through, ask for support and to celebrate with you when it is all worth it.

Lots of love and hugs coming your way.   

WW I've not posted on here recently but pleased you and peanut are doing well. Appreciated your post about the injections as put my mind at rest if I get to that stage. Was not looking forward to injecting.

Daisy, thanks for asking. All good with me. On antibiotics as have the dreaded C so no iui for me until about March when finished drugs and tested all clear. Looking forward to getting started. On the positive side, I am finishing my course in Sept so it will be easier to do I guess without giving birth 7 weeks before handing a dissertation in which if my iui had worked I would have been. Laugh out loud. How are you?

Tama how are things?

F x


----------



## michelle81

Hi wanted to give you all a holiday  , hope you all can relax and have a great christmas, and hopefully the new year will be just the way we wanted it.

Love and Hugs

Michelle


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you fraggles, just very lucky to have understanding boss at work and DH has been so supportive...had lovely chat with my sister about it all yesterday who has been through IUI 3 times...said it will be hard but the reward is worth every bit of it and she was right looking at my niece Maddy...just want to cry all the time over the most silly things lol...

wishing you all lovely Christmas and some    for you all

xx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies....Merry Christmas to you all  

Sorry I've been AWOL I've had my mum with me and just haven't stopped running about doing things. This is the first time I've had a chance to sit down and log on!

I'll have to have a read back and see what I've missed, sorry.

I hope everyone is okay. I'm   that 2010 is going to make all our dreams come true.

Enjoy Christmas and we'll come back fighting in 2010  

Lots of love Tx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

                                                                               

[fly][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]Merry Christmas  to all my IUI friends![/move][/fly]


----------



## kdb

Merry Christmas to all you fabulous FFs!  YOU ROCK 

xoxoxo



p.s. changed my username slightly but it's still me (kd74)


----------



## savannahlu

Hi Ladies,

As you know my journey to get pregnant is over. Been spending the last month or so trying to accept that, miracles aside, I will now never be a mother.

Trying to be positive about all the good things in my life, and be grateful for what I do have instead of what I don't and wont.

I haven't forgotten about y'all, and I read the forum now and again. So pleased for you,WW. Glad it all seems to be going well.

Thank you everyone for all the support you gave me during my treatment. It really helped to know that I wasn't alone and the emotions I had were normal.

Merry Christmas to everyone and good luck to all you lovely girls in your treatment next year.


----------



## daisy22

Hi Savanaloo, I am so sorry hun. I cant imagine how hard it is for you  .  ou will be in my thoughts and prayers.

KDB- a new name for xmas!!!


----------



## millie13

Hi Ladies

Just thought I would say hi to you all.  I have 2 lttile boys with my DH  5 and 7 years, I was very lucky to conceive them without trying (I'm now 42), DH had a vasectomy 4 years ago, aand we've decided to go ahead with iuid at the Copenhagan fertily center, I fly over on the 15th January.

Whats worrying me at the moment is AF isn't due until next Sunday/Monday and I'm feeling she is about to arrive  , I'm getting lots of twinges, and a HUGE spot on my nose, I'm trying not to stress out, but we all know it isn't easy.

Anyway hope to talk to all frequently.

Millie13


----------



## PollyD

Hi I dont think ive been online since page 32. I was meant to start my injections on the 18th but of course period decided to come 8 days late so Ill have to phone clinic tomoro. Typical, I thought i'd be in when im off for xmas hols so I wouldn have to take days off or go into work late in Jan. sometimes i just feel like letting ut all go and waiting for another miracle like the 1st time. Not feeling very positive


----------



## millie13

GGRRRRRRR  NHS dorctors surgeries, I have just traipsed on the bus with my 2 boys (5 and 7) down to the hospital path lab for my "privately paid for blood tests for the clinic in Copenhagan), only to be told by the path lab that the Dr should have given me a bloods request form, and yet the doctors surgery just told me to turn up at the path lab and ask for them.  They couldnt do a thing about it, so I've had to traipse back, and pick up the blood request and traipse down again tomorrow.

So very annoying     

Hows everyone else at the moment, or am i billy no mates


----------



## joeyrella

hi millie, don't think we've 'met' before.
hello everyone!
i am hoping for IUI no. 2 in january, if my clinic manage not to come up with any more surprise treatment cancellations that is.  just waiting for AF to arrive now.
how is everyone doing?


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Hoping you all had lovely christmas....

AFM 
Side effects starting to settle, just still bit teary but finger crossed thats all, af arrived over the weekend thankfully so just waiting to go for baseline test on monday...so fingers crossed start injections then...

xx


----------



## michelle81

That's fab news Beanie, do they ever do baseline scans at a weekend, just wandering as we will be starting soon and not sure what protocol is for weekend treatment?

Wishing you all a happy new year


----------



## Beanie3

Hi michelle81

I know that at my hospital they dont, beacuse my day 15 which is when they would do test falls on 1st jan and they are closed so have said to go in 1st thing 4th jan....xx


----------



## millie13

Good luck Beanie


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hope your all OK.

Hi Tamsin,   Hope your OK, I'll text you. 

Hi Millie, welcome to the thread.  Good luck with your tx.

Hi Polly, lovely to see you again. Sorry your feeling so sad  . Try to keep your chin up- it will be worth it in the end.

Hi joeyrella, I will be starting my 2nd IUI in Jan too!- Hopefully! We might be cycle buddies. I am only cd 16 of this cycle so have about 10 days to wait for AF.

Hi Beanie, wishing you the best of luck for monday.  

Hello to all the other lovely IUI ladies!

AFM, Nothing much to report. CD 16 of this cycle so af should be here 8/9th Jan- then we can have another go at IUI


----------



## Beanie3

Evening ladies

Hope you all had lovely new year, sending   and  , here's to hoping 2010 bring's our wishe's true..

xx


----------



## daisy22

[fly][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]HAPPY NEW YEAR!![/move][/fly]

Has gone very quiet in here!! 

Good luck for monday beanie

AFM, nothing much to report. CD18 today. waiting for next AF (should be around CD26- so next Sun). Then we can start our next cycle of IUI!!

Love

Daisy


----------



## kdb

Hi girls - wow, sounds like January is going to be busy for us IUIers  C'mon 2010, bring us our bumps and babies         

Got back from hols last night and couldn't believe how cold it was in London! Slept in three layers of clothing, two pairs of socks, woollen beanie, with a hot water bottle, warm husband, two duvets and three blankets!!!!!!!!!!

Chat soon
xoxo

[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies...

Daisy - hope af shows up real soon...

Kdb - hope you had lovely holiday..

Afm - feeling real nervous about monday, also still getting af pains even though she been and gone..

  to all xx


----------



## EBC

Hello everyone. I've been following this thread for a while as a guest but decided to join you as I start IUI this month. I received my hormone injections a few days ago and have my first scan on Monday. EEEK!

As you probably know the ttc journey is a long story, so I'll be brief, just to introduce myself. 

Husband and I have been married for 6 years and ttc for 6 years. No pregnancies. Endo discovered and removed. As still no pregnancy, referred to fertility clinic, last month...finally. Discussed and decided that it is unexplained infertility. No probs with hubby and no problems with me. Except that they have discovered a low AMH. Despite this, i'm still a little worried to go straight for IVF. So decided to start with IUI. 

I guess i'm new to this and still very hopeful and optimistic. My first worry is when I saw the injections. I thought they would be like a diabetic pen but they're not. They have a vile and a needle and I'm worried about doing it and the effects. I have pregnyl 5000 IU and Fostimon 27 IU.  Familiar??

Any advice and support is appreciated. Thank you and speak soon x


----------



## EBC

Oh and one more question:

I have read somewhere about the follicles not being big enough for insemination During the injections

I'm sorry I don't know if that is right and if I have it right, why does that happen and what problems does that have for IUI?


----------



## Beanie3

Hello EBC

Like you i am on my 1st IUI, due to start injections from monday also...i have been told if follies are not over 16 then they would not be able to do IUI...its all so confusing i know...but there alot lovely ladies on here who will be able to tell you more.

Good luck and   for you

xx


----------



## EBC

That's interesting Beanie, It looks as though we going through this on the same days. 

What hormones/drugs/injections do you have?


----------



## Beanie3

Hey Ebc

I started with northrestine tablets on 18th dec for 7 days, which af arrived few days after tablets finished, then burseluin spray 5 times day from 21st dec until the doc tells me to stop...all going well with scan on monday i should start injections and very scared and nervous hate needles big time lol....

xx


----------



## EBC

I heard that the spray is a good one - they didn't offer that.

I don't mind needles but thats when a proffesional is taking bloods - How am I gonna manage it? lol

They're going to show me how to do it on Monday. I have been told that Mon is a scan for day 2, then another scan on day 10 I think, then opk tests at home, when I ovulate I ring them and we go in for insemination.


----------



## Beanie3

Ebc

They have got me doing down regulation..my 1st scan to see if i have down regulated then scans after that to see if follies are getting bigger from injections not sure which drug yet, then hcg injection to cause me to ovulate if follies size is all good...then insemination between 12-48 hours after hcg injection....think got it right lol whole thing confused me when thay explained it back in october lol..nurse suad i will have to do 1st injection in front them to ensure in doing it right...hate having blood tests lol
xx


----------



## EBC

beanie_1 said:


> Ebc
> 
> They have got me doing down regulation..my 1st scan to see if i have down regulated then scans after that to see if follies are getting bigger from injections not sure which drug yet, then hcg injection to cause me to ovulate if follies size is all good...then insemination between 12-48 hours after hcg injection....


What does down regulation mean?? I am ovulating fine, will I need to have a hcg injection to ovulate?? or do I already have it in my pack


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ebc

Down regulation i think is where they stop me from ovulating (suppressing my natural hormones) then the HCG will force me to ovulate when they feel I'm ready to...unfortunately i do not ovulate regularly as my cycle can very from 23 days to 30 days.

As you ovulate normally you will not be given hcg injection, my IUI is completely medicated, you will see that a lot peoples IUI tx will very.

xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Beanie, try not to be nervous about tomorrow but I know it's hard when you're not sure what to expect.  I'm sure you'll be fine   You must be looking forward to stopping the nasal spray - I've heard it's really not fun?

Hi EBC and welcome   It's a lot quieter on this board at the moment due to the hols and most of us not starting tx again until January.  That's great that you ov naturally!  At your scan on CD10 the clinic will measure the follicle/s and also your lining (endometrium) to see that they're progressing well.  The Fostimon is follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) which will help grow the follies and also stimulate your natural production of oestrogen (which thickens the lining).  The opks will give your clinic an idea of when to schedule your insemination.  Six years of TTC is a long time so I can understand why you might not feel hopeful, but do try to believe that it will happen for you and your DH.  Positive thinking and visualisation really does help 

Let us know how you get on on Monday. xoxo


----------



## kdb

Hey girls - I've just finished reading a very good book with some LOL moments:
http://www.lovereading.co.uk/book/1196/Extreme-Motherhood-The-Triplet-Diaries-by-Jackie-Clune.html

Highly recommended


----------



## joeyrella

hello beanie and EBC, good luck for your appointments tomorrow.  the injections are a bit scary at first, but i promise that thinking about doing it is far worse than actually doing it.  the first night i had to inject myself i was tearful and my hands were shaking like a leaf, but after a few days it was as routine before going to bed as brushing my teeth.  nothing to worry about!  let us know how you both get on.

hi kdb, i'm catching up with where everyone is slowly after a few months off the iui rollercoaster.  will you be starting a new cycle this month?

x


----------



## Huggies

Hi Girls, I am back online!!   

Happy New Year to you all and I really hope it is a good year for us all!!!    

I need to take time to catch up on the recent posts - but noticed a few new names - so welcome and all the best for treatment.

I am just back from 2.5 weeks in Scotland - extremely busy and my sisters wedding which was beautiful.  My period is now 5 days late and I tested this morning   so I guess I need to just wait it out as I have all my drugs and injections ready to go when it arrives (I am eager to get started)!!!

Anyway, hi to everyone and look forward to catching up with you all over the next few days.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## angelpie

Hi ladies i havent been on here 4 a long time lots of new people,not sure if any1 remembers me! I had iui last oct which ended in a massive shock bfp!!! Unfortunatley it ended in miscarraige at 7 wks! How can somethin so amazin end so awful!! Well im about 2 start tratment again asap as soon as af arrives can not wait im really lookin 4ward 2 it strangely!! But think i just want 2 get back into it!!!!

Im tryin 2 get a lot of comfort from the pregnancy alot of people have said at least u know u can get pregnant!!! im just tryin 2 keep my chin up!!

So just wanted 2 say hello and good luck 2 every1 x x x


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies!

What a lot can change in 24 hours- had been really quiet in here- glad things are picking up again 

Hi Kd, glad you enjoyed your holiday!- I missed you! Your right its b****y freezing  

Hi Beanie,   for tomorow  

Hi EBC, welcome to the thread  . I think the other ladies have answered most of your questions. I only get clomid for my IUI so dont really know about the other drugs- sorry. I dont get the HCG jab but do have to do OPK's.   at the clinic tomorow. 

Hi Joeyrella, how are things with you?

Hi Huggies,   lovely to have you back- missed you  . The wedding sounds lovely in Scotland with all the snow. its frustrating when af messes you around. The cycle before I started my IUI was 7 days longer than usual. Its so upsetting- I know how you feel  

Hi angelpie, welcome back  . I am so sorry for your loss. Must have been heartbreaking. I think its good that you are taking something postive from it. Wishing you the best of luck with this round of IUI.  

Hi Tamsin, Miss you  

Hello to all the other lovely ladies.FM, nothing much to report. CD19 today. waiting for next AF (should be around CD26- so next Sun). Then we can start our next cycle of IUI!!

Love 

Daisy


----------



## joeyrella

evening all!
hi angelpie, i'm so very sorry to hear you lost your baby   glad to hear you are ready to get started again, good luck for your next cycle.
hi huggies, i bet scotland was freezing?  i also have a strangely annoying disappearing AF just when you want it to arrive so you can get started.  i'll never be in control of it, its either there when i don't want it to be or elusive when i do.  hope it arrives soon.
hi daisy, sounds like we could well be cycle buddies if my body ever decides what it is doing.


----------



## Guest

angelpie, really sorry to read your news sweetie, good luck for your for your up and coming treatment     xxx


----------



## Huggies

angelpie - so sorry hun   , what a loss for you.  I am glad you are excited about getting going again and have all fingers crossed that you get lucky and sticky soon!!   

Daisy - Hi  missed you too!!  Hope you are doing well and getting ready for your next cycle.  I really hope mine comes soon and stops messing me around, although with all the travel and festivities, my body is probably in need of a bit of a break!!  

joeyrella - hello love  .  Scotland was freezing and very white - although just as cold and a lot more snow here in Boston!!  Fingers crossed your AF arrives soon too - so frustrating when you have a plan to get going and then she disappears.

kdb - hiya!!! how are you??  Hope all is well and looking forward to catching up with you.  

beanie_1 - all the best for tomorrow - wishing you lots of luck and try not to be too nervous   

EBC - Hi and welcome to the thread - IUI is a rollercoaster and all of us are at different stages and on different treatments.  I have two IUI's now with oral medication only and next cycle I will be using Gonal F injections from day 5 and see what happens.  Wishing you all the best.   

Tama - Hi honey - how are you   

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## EBC

Wow - I only joined 2 days ago and I already feel welcomed and at ease. 

Thank you to all the replies. Just reading through the last few pages has answered many questions. First scan tomorrow.

The only thing im worried about is they want me to go in on CD 2. But I still haven't seen red blood today. So not really CD1 yet.


----------



## cat1608

Hi girls!

Happy New Year to you all and here's hoping lots of babies come our way this year!

I have appointment with Counsellor on 12th Jan and Consultant on 21st Jan and it will be then all systems go for my first cycle - very excited!

Lots of hugs to you all

xx


----------



## millie13

Morning ladies

Its freezing here today, glad we don't have to go out, thats tomorrow when the boys are back at school.

Beanie and EBC good luck for your appointments today 

Angelpie, so sorry for your loss, I don't know whether its a good thing or not people saying "at least you know you can get pregnant"

Joeyrella, I know your frustration about AF, I'm doing an unmedicated iui, and I was so sure she was coming 1 week early, thankfully she didn't 

AFM AF is in full flow, and I have a telephone consult tomorrow with the Dr from the Copenhagen Fertility Center, I know pretty much what he will say as I have emailed them so many times lol, its just a case of speaking to him.

Good luck


----------



## kdb

Hi girls, OMG it is sooooo cold... I had to scrape ice off the _inside _of my windscreen this morning.    Thursday is meant to get even colder, about -7*c here in London.

Hi Angel - welcome back  Glad you're looking forward to IUI #2. Hope this one's a sticky one for you xoxo 

Had a scan this morning and unfortunately I have a cyst (about 35mm diameter) on my left ovary  Have to take Provera for 10 days then a scan on CD2/3 to see whether the cyst has gone. If not then I have to take the Pill. How ironic!! I've never knowingly had a cyst before so not sure whether it will disappear quickly or slowly.

What upsets me almost more than the cyst is that I had to hassle my clinic so much to get them to agree to a scan. I have pco and had a 17mm follie that didn't ov, yet they shoo-shooed me away saying that a month off tx would get rid of a cyst if there was one. Thankfully the girls here on FF told me that wasn't always the case so I kept on at the clinic. Anyway, if nothing else this has reinforced my decision to change clinics for IVF.

Any tips on how to help get rid of cysts are most welcome.

Hope you're all doing well and easing yourself back into the work week (ouch!) xoxoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Happy New Year to you all   

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and New Year.

First day back at work boo hoo! Enjoyed my two weeks off up in snowy Scotland. Although it took us 2 days to drive back due to bad weather conditions.

Haven't caught up on all the posts yet but just wanted to say hello to everyone and welcome to all the new girls.

Tx 2 should hopefully start next week.

Sarah
xx


----------



## princess29

Hi ladies! 

Hope you all had a great Christmas! Mine was good, loved spending 2 weeks with Hubby as he normally works away in the week. No news from me just waiting for AF (should be this week) to show and hope that the cyst has gone   had a few days over Christmas when it was very painful so fingers crossed that it has dispersed. 

KD, sorry to hear you have a cyst too, I know how you feel its heartbreaking to get your hopes up for them to come crashing down again, and the nurses just take it all in there stride and you want to scream and shout at them to fix it! I dont think there is a time scale on it, mine didnt go with last AF but really hoping it will this time. 

I 'think' by googling the most effective thing to help and stop getting cysts is a healthy diet, multi vits, and no caffine or alcohol so im going to do my best to be as healthy as poss in the New Year, altho to be fair im not not bad anyway! 

Lets hope will all get our 2010 BFPs!


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies and a Happy New Year to you all  

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, with Christmas and New Year it's been a busy time plus I've been trying not to think about ttc too much! Just wanted to spend time with dh and try to feel normal for a few days.

Welcome to all the new ladies   I've not had a chance to look back yet but will later this week. 

KD Happy New Year   Sorry you have a cyst hun   I'm not sure how to get rid of one but I'm sure that with your healthy life style that will kick the little buggers   Really hope it's gone soon so you can get on with the new tx. I would def look at other clinics if you are not getting the tx you should   xx

Daisy how are you hun? Missed you too   Happy New Year!  I've always got my fingers crossed that you don't need the next cycle. We'll have to catch up soon, I'll txt you so we can sort out a day to   xxx

Sarah happy New Year. hope you are okay hun. Will catch up with you soon   xx

Princess glad you had a good Christmas hun. Hope the cyst has gone for you hun xx

Huggies happy New Year hun. How are you? xx

joeyrella - hiya hun. Happy New Year. Hope you're okay xx

Shemonkey how's things hun? Happy New Year xx

Beanie hope things went well hun x Happy New Year xx

Sorry I know I've missed people but need to have a good read back to catch up! AFM well af is making me wait!! I'm now 8 days late!! I had some spotting yesterday and today so know af is finally arriving but just a pain having to wait after last months cancelled cycle. Hoping to start injections this week and first scan next week.

Happy New Year to everyone I pray 2010 is the year for us all   

Txx


----------



## Blonde1

Hi Ladies

I am having my 1st IUI tomorrow, I have 4 follicles and wondering if this is good? 

I am not sure if they are all the same size but I think one maybe near the 20mm mark...Mr Gorgy tells me that I should trigger today and will be ready tomorrow   I am only on day 10. Guess all the stimulation drugs did the trick.

Good luck to all.

x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello everyone, 

Have now managed to catch up on all the posts! Seems like January is going to be a busy busy month, so lots of                 

Let's hope we get lots of     

Hi Beanie_1 and welcome EBC - I hope your appointments went well today, fingers crossed for positive results.

Kdb - Sorry about the Cyst, that must be so dissappointing for you. Let's hope it disappears soon and things can get moving for you.

Tama -  I hope that your AF comes soon and you can get on with next tx.  

Daisy22/ Joeyrella/ Princess29 - We might be cycle buddies or there abouts anyway, my AF is due Thurs/Fri. They want to scan me on day 4 of my cycle this month before I start on the Clomid. Not sure what difference this is going to make, they also said they would probably increase the amount I take. I really hope we have something to celebrate at the end of this month, what a lovely start to they year   

Angelpie - Welcome back. I'm so sorry about your loss   Lets hope the next tx is the one that works for you.

Huggies - Hope you had a wonderful time off  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all feeling re-energised and positive about the year ahead.

AFM - I had my first Reflexology session this lunchtime and now feeling really relaxed and happy. Feeling positive about starting my next tx. The break away from London and work did me a world of good, it was lovely being with my DH and family up in snowy Scotland.

Sarah
xx


----------



## EBC

Too depressed to write long message  

Went for baseline scan today (first IUI). Internal scan showed cyst on left ovary. She didn't want to go ahead with IUI this month and told me to come back on next CD1. She said she hopes it will go away, and if not they will remove it.

Yeah...but will that mean march until we have a go? How will they remove it and why can't we go ahead now Does the cyst affect anything Is it because f the hormone injections??

Cried in the car on the way home....anything else in the way of me having my little miracle?


----------



## Scaralooloo

EBC - I am so sorry hun   I don't know much about the effects of cysts. But I know some of the other girls on this thread have been affected by them so hopefully they can enlighten you. Take care of yourself


----------



## kdb

Hi EBC  Well this is an unfortunate announcement but it seems that you and I are cyst buddies! Mine was discovered today, and is also on the left ovary 

You need to take a break from tx because any stims you take would (I think) grow the cyst even more. If it got big enough to rupture there is a risk of infection.

The girls on my clinic thread recommend a low GI / low GL (glycaemic load) diet - ie, no sugar, no caffeine, no sugary fruit, nothing refined like white flour, white rice, potatoes, etc - go for the wholegrain or brown version - also try to have protein with every meal incl snacks. I haven't looked into it yet but tend to eat healthy anyway although I do have a sweet tooth. The girls swear that this is the best way to help get rid of the cyst.

There's a table of low GL foods on this webpage. Foods with <55 are best:
http://www.southbeach-diet-plan.com/glycemicfoodchart.htm

One helpful webpage re; ovarian cysts is:
http://www.healthscout.com/ency/68/725/main.html

I didn't ask what type of cyst mine is but am guessing (hoping) it's a functional cyst as the Dr only mentioned a bleed or the Pill as tx.

I also didn't ask whether, if it's gone by next CD2, I can start stimming that same day. I know with IVF you can, but not sure about IUI. I would've thought so, especially if your Dr is asking you to come in for a scan on CD1, so hopefully if all is clear you can stim from CD2 or 3 as normal.

Princess on this thread also had a cyst - hopefully it will be gone by her next scan. WeaselWife got a BFP with IUI after having a functional cyst which took a couple of months to disappear.

It sucks, and I completely understand how you're feeling.    Unfortunately the cyst means our bodies aren't yet ready to conceive and our hormones need some more time to get sorted.

Will let you know if I find out any more info.

xoxo
kd

/links


----------



## kdb

Hi Blonde - fantastic news  Yep, the 20mm follie sounds like the dominant one - all the best for tomorrow   

Thanks Princess, when is your scan? Really hope it's good news for you xoxo

Hi to all the other lovely IUI ladies - Jan sure is going to be a hectic one on this thread  and we are soooooooooo overdue for some BFPs!!!

          ​


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you all had lovely weekend

EBC - so sorry about scan result, but believe me it will work out OK, i had a massive cyst on my left overie which was being pushed onto my womb and crushing it and they removed the cyst in DEC 2008 via laproscopy and they gave me month to heal then they pushed for me to start tx..  , its a lot to take in i know,  i cried for few days thinking the worst when they found it along with endo..  

AFM - had baseline test today and did my 1st injection today so its all go now i assume...


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi joeyrella, Hope   AF has sorted out what she is doing!

Hi Shemonkey. I dont know if this sounds stalkerish- but have been reading your diary- wishing you the best of luck with IVF- have everything crossed for you  

Hi Huggies, hope your not too cold in Boston!! . Hope   AF has sorted out what she is doing!

Hi EBC, I am so sorry hun  . Although it was for a different reason my last cycle was cancelled so I know how devastating it feels. I think kdb has written some really useful ideas for things to help- hope it shrinks quickly. Like kdb says there was a lady called weaselwife on here before xmas who had an IUI   after a cyst- it may be worth taking a look at some of the old posts.

Hi cat1608, good luck with your appts  

Hi Millie, Hope all goes well with the consultant  

Hi Kdb, My car was the same this morning!   . I am so sorry about the cyst hun  . I dont blame you for being fed up with the clinic- why do they make us feel we have to fight for everything- it makes a difficult situation so much worse  . I love that you are so proactive and have already researched the best way to shrink the cyst. We could all learn something from your +ve attitude  .

Hi Scaralooloo, Glad you had a lovely xmas and new year  . I think we will all be cycle buddies, like you- I am a clomid lady! Hope AF   behaves and the scan goes well  

Hi princess29, Really hope the cyst has got the hiont and realised its not welcome- so has gone away!

Hi Tamsin, Have sent you a text!! 

Hi Blonde, dont worry about being only cd10- I reguarly Ov around cd12 and I think they class anything from cd9 as ok. The 20 mm follie spounds like the dominant one. Good luck for tomorow 


Hi Beanie, great news that things are underway  

AFM, nothing to report- all quiet here!!

Love daisy


----------



## Suzie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222922.0


----------



## Guest

not stalkerish at all Daisy....glad someone's reading it   

How are you?

xxx


----------



## nickym

KBD re the GI/GL diet you mentioned, ive just bought the Anthony Worrall Thompson books from Amazon, they look really good.  I dont mind scanning the "important bits" and sending on if anyone likes ??

xx


----------



## PollyD

Ist scan tomorro- its been a year since the last time I was at clinic. I was looking foward to showing off the fact that I had lost a stone- however I have managed to put half back on over the Christmas period 

Fingers crossed that things are happening as they are meant to be


----------



## sarah1986

Hi guys 

Im new here and just wanted to say hello to everyone!

We are due to have our first IUI initial appointment end of January and soooo scared  
Feel like its all out of our hands now and just praying for that elusive BFP!
Anyone have any experience of Wessex Fertility Clinic in Southampton? We live on the Isle of Wight so have to travel to mainland....

Oooh and one last question - to you have to wait until AF turns up before treatment for IUI starts?!
Sorry - i`m clueless  

Lots of lovely luck to everyone x x x


----------



## kdb

Hi Sarah, glad you found us!

Here's the link to the Wessex thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203122.0

... I had a feeling a couple of our ex-IUIers (Shemonkey or Pompey?) are from 'down south' so may have been as Wessex.

Re; AF - yes, your cycle will start when AF arrives - the usual instruction is to call the clinic when it's your CD1 (first day of 'full flow' (ie, red blood and not spotting)) to make an appt for your first scan. I'm sure the nurse will give you the details at your appt. They'll prob give you a folder with printed instructions, but take a pen to make any notes  If you don't get AF on a regular basis (which I don't) they'll give you progesterone pills to take for 5-7 days which will induce a bleed.

Hi Polly - LOL I'm sure you'll still get loads of +ve comments on your weight loss! Good luck for this cycle 

Nicky - thank you, that is very sweet! That would be fab if you have the time xoxo

Ah Daisy, you are lovely - thank you  Not quite sure what's come over me but since my up-the-spout Nov cycle but I think I have had an epiphany and somehow I no longer get stressed (or rather, not *as* stressed) when $h!t happens that I can't control. Just have to believe that my body will conceive when it is ready to, and all I can do is help it on its way with things like diet, yoga, visualisation, acupuncture, etc. That said, (and am prob about to contradict myself here ) it may be because I know that there is still IVF as a back-up plan.

Beanie - thanks for sharing your story, how exciting that your scan went well and you've started injections!  

Tamsin - happy new year!! Hope you enjoyed your mum's visit 

Sarah, Millie, Huggies, SheM, Cat, Joey, everyone else - hope your Tuesday is a goodie!

xoxo
kd


----------



## kdb

EBC - also re; cyst - have cinnamon on your breakfast cereal or toast (or with natural yoghurt and apple as dessert) - and - chromium supplements are good too.  Both help with blood sugar levels.


----------



## Weaselwife

Kdb, just popped in for a catch up and saw you had a cyst   EBC too   Diet advise as ever Kdb is great.

My cyst was present for about 70 days from when it was 1st seen (which was part way through IUI medication).  The Puregon was growing the cyst (functional), mine was about 5-6cm and it can grow to the size of a melon...worst case it can twist your ovary as well as burst.  Anyway, once I stopped the Puregon, it stopped growing.  The annoying thing is it keeps your hormones artificially high and hence delays AF.  A functional cyst can go on its own with AF, and should def be gone after the 3rd AF.  I was told no amount of exercise would help it, my body would get rid of it when it was ready.
EBC - my consultant said he would remove it if it persisted for too long, but later he said he wanted to give it a couple of months as my body really needed to get rid of it on it's own - anything he did would be cheating my body.  At the time, I felt let down as I was so ready to hand him some money to just get it out of me, but in hindsight, he knew what he was talking about.  I guess just told me worst case they could remove/syringe it as like you I was there with my legs open in tears!!!  Later conversations and phone calls to my private healthcare, NHS direct, GP etc found that with a functional cyst unless its >6 cm they do not mess about with it.  If it is over 6cm, you would be in a lot of pain and at risk of it bursting.  I would check with them how big it is and what type of cyst it is.

After a long wait and still no AF after some 60+ days, I had a blood test and the reading was the cyst was still in force playing havok with my hormones.  Then a week later I had a scan - the cyst appeared malformed (edges were not smooth) and this meant it was collapsing.  The very same day my AF arrived (£$%$%$^% I'll take that luck!)  I still had the cyst present, but as it was collapsing (and a collapsing cyst doesn't re-grow), I started the next medicated IUI straight away.

4.5 weeks later I had another (?£$%$%$^% I'll take that luck!) moment as I got a BFP.  So don't get dismayed, I believe my cyst was just a little test for me.  I also used the cyst waiting time to get my head in gear and ouze positive thinking.

Wishing you all the best.
An update from me...IUI peanut is still doing well.  Having lots of pain today as ligaments are stretching (good sign I hope).  Nearly at the 1st Trimester over mark and patiently awaiting the NHS 12 week scan   
It's ski season and my ski boots are in the loft  but a small sacrifice for what we have dreamed of for so long.

Hi everyone else...wishing 2010 brings lots more IUI peanuts  

WW


----------



## millie13

Hi Ladies

I was going to do personals but theres been lots of messages and my boys are screaming in my ear ready for bed lol.

I spoke with the Dr on the telephone from the fertility centrer in Copenhagen, and he was soooo nice and relaxing, made me feel very calm about it.

Will read more later, take care.

xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Happy New Year everyone, Hope 2010 is when all our dreams come true!

Wow this has been a busy thread! Hi to all the new girls and good luck with all your treatment. 

Seen some of u girls are thinking about the GI diet. The Rosemary Connely books are good too. I have used this diet in the past and it really is a healthy balanced diet. Going to start using it this month again actually as well as making the most of hitting the gym before I start my next iui cycle.

WW - Our own little ray of hope! So glad u and peanut are doing well. U must be so excited about your scan! 

AFM - Well as some of you will remember, I went ahead with 3rd IUI reluctantly over Xmas period (reluctantly being due to not feeling emotionally strong enough for a 3rd month running) Well it was a BFN. AF arrived during my trip away. Had a few glasses of wine to drown my sorrows I suppose, and ended up really ill!  Had awful cramps on the drive home and kept being sick! Think I've actually picked up a bug coz I still don't feel right and that was a week ago! 

Does anyone else have really painful period pain during a failed IUI? The past 3 months have been agony and my cramps aren't normally too bad. Sorry TMI coming but this time AF was very light but very painful. I actually took a test on my OTD as Ii had been sick few times and because AF was light, but not surprisingly it was BFN, just clutching at straws I suppose.

Howz everyone else doing? I don't start again till prob end of Jan but I'll still be coming on to see how ur all doing and good luck everyone xx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Shemonkey, I'm a lot better thank you- hoping af will arrive on time on sunday so we can start new cycle next week!  

Hi PollyD, Well done on the weight loss   - dont worry I'm sure it'll come off again.   for the scan!

Hi sarah1986,   with the appt. Am a long way from you- Leicestershire- so dont have any experience of your clinic- sorry. In general - yes you have to wait for cd1 (1st day of full red flow) to start IUI. Medications and protocols vary a lot from clinic to clinic. I only get clomid for my IUI other ladies have to do injections. I get scanned from around cd10 to check to see if there are any follicles- then if all ok I do OPK's every day. Then get insem day of +ve OPK. OTD is 2 weeks after this. Hope this helps.


Hi kdb, I am very impressed with +ve attitude!! . I agree with you about IVF- I kind of think of it as the 'real' thing!!  

Hi Weaselwife. glad things are going well with you and peanut!

Hi Millie, hope things have calmed down a bit!

Hi xmasbaby81, so sorry about the bfn    . It doesn't get any easier does it. My af was quite painful after IUI but also very heavy. I think this may have been due to the clomid though as it had that effect before.

Hi Huggies, scaralooloo, beanie and EBC, princess, blonde and cat.

sorry if i forgot anyone!

Hi Tamsin, Hope your staying nice and warm 

AFM, Am all on my own tonight- dh snowed in at work!!   

Love
Daisy


----------



## PollyD

Hi girls, went for my scan this morn. foliciles were only round the 10 mark, but nurse remarked that my lining was v thick, I said my stomach has been very bloated so she suggested I may be pregnant already. SHe sent me home with 2 tests to do in the morn but of course I did it today- BFN. I didn't think I was as AF arrived boxing day. The thing is it was very heavy and quite 'mucusy', I know it may be stupid but I thought I might have had an early miscarriage as I havent had anything like it before- who knows? Nurse couldnt say. I have to go back on Friday.
Any of this sound familar to anyone?


----------



## Huggies

Hi lovely ladies!!!  

Kdb & EBC - so sorry for your news and those blasted cysts!!     I really hope they disappear soon for you   

millie - great you are feeling better after your discussion with the clinic   

PollyD - Hopefully your follicles may be bigger by Friday and go through a quick growth spurt.  Sorry it was a BFN too!!!

Daisy - Hope you are surviving ok without hubby 

xmasbaby - so sorry to hear that AF got you and you ended up with bad cramps.  I have had this with my 2 IUI attempts too - really painful for the first 24-36 hours.  Unfortunately I have had a day or so of very heavy bleeding and clots and the it is really light after that - horrible things!!   

WW - so nice to hear from you and glad all is going well for you so far and you keep coming back and giving us positive support.  All the best for your 12 week scan!!

sarah1986 - welcome    wishing you all the best for your first IUI treatment.     

Sarah - glad you are doing well and had a nice break and treated yourself to reflexology - wishing you all the best for your next cycle.   

Blonde1 - great follie count - all the best with your IUI. 

Tama - Hi lovely     Hope AF arrives for you soon and you can get cracking with your next cycle   

AFM - still no sign of AF - I have a feeling I might miss a whole cycle which I am mad about - I haven't been a week late in over 12 months and definitely not getting any pregnancy symptoms either!!     I have my first acupuncture appointment tomorrow evening - so going to tell them my whole history and see what they can do to help me!!   

Love to you all

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hope your AF turns up soon so you can get started Huggies, you too Daisy  

Best of luck to both of you and all of you waiting for AF, stimming, on the 2ww or whatever stage you're at GOOD LUCK     

xxx


----------



## EBC

Thanks to weaselwife and Kdb for the advice. 

Today (CD2) I had extremely heavy period in the morning - as walking to school I could feel large clots coming out. Sorry if its TMI. 

Clotted for the whole morning but now much more normal. 

This may be clutching at straws but could it be the cyst falling out  She said it was about 3cm wide and this was...er...gross. 

Kdb- tried to eat proteins today, but being a teacher, school dinners were not up to scratch!! I'll try anything.


----------



## michelle81

Happy New year too you all, I have finally heard back from the fertility clinic and we go on the 20th for our consultation and drugs information.
Can't believe how quick it is happening don't feel at all prepared but am pleased we will not have to wait.

All we have to do now is cross our fingers that we can get a loan as they want payment on that day, Is that normal and if it has to be abandoned will we still have to pay? xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Michelle81, I think it depends on the clinic.  I've heard of people having to pay cancellation fees.  Fortunately my clinic invoiced me after, and with small invoices - i.e for the drugs, then the IUI part a week after the insem.  Also on my cancelled cycle, they only charged me for the drugs I had used.  Not all clinics are like that though (infact from what I have heard, the norm is to charge for cancellations etc).

EBC - honey I don't know about if the cyst would "drop out" - I don't think it happens like that.  It should collapse and you just have a painful period - I didn't notice any clotting, just a painful period.  Did you go for a scan to check if its gone?

WW


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies

Hi PollyD, sorry it was a bfn hun  . Really hope those follies grow by friday  ,

Hi Huggies, I am sorry she   is mucking you about  . Hope she has decided to behave today  .

Hi Shemonkey, Thank you  

Hi EBC, sorry your suffering- I'm not 100% but I wouldn't have thought it would be your cyst- I think thry get reabsorbed by your body. Hope it settles down for you. 

Hi Michelle, good luck for the 20th  . I know my clinic would charge a cancellation fee but I think it varies a lot. Why not give them a call and find out- at least then you will know one way or another.   

Hi WW.

Hi Tamsin, hope your back on line soon- I miss you  

Love
Daisy


----------



## joeyrella

hi michelle
think positive     you have no reason to think your cycle will be cancelled.
just for info (NOT that you will need it!) our clinic charges a cancelled cycle fee of £286 and you still have to pay for any drugs you've used.  has your clinic got a website you could check? ours has the cancellation fees on the price list on the website.  you should definitely ask about it at your appointment if not, it could potentially make a big difference to how many cycles you can fund.


----------



## EBC

Hi everyone....

hmmm, i don't know about the clotting, it started off a painful period. But I won't know if its gone till the first day of next cycle. 

Still trying not to give up at the first hurdle.


----------



## lizzybet

Hi Folks

Haven't really posted or read for a while but now I have a question. I had my TX cancelled on 2nd Dec as my lining was not thick enough and I wasn't responding to the drugs. I am still waiting for AF and there is simply no sign of her, is this usual - how long is normal for her to turn up after a cycle is called off midway through?

Ta

L
x


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies so sorry I've been AWOL! Just needed some time off from ttc I think. Have been feeling a little low but am trying to pull myself together  

Daisy miss you too hun. Hope that things are going okay and that you soon get on with the next tx - well I always hope for a 'shock' +ve for you    We'll have to have a chat soon, I'm getting withdrawal symptoms!   xx

Lizzy I had my last IUI cycle cancelled, they told me it was normal to have a longer cycle. Mine was 40 days this month. I think the drugs mess about with your system. Keeping my fingers crossed that she doesn't keep you waiting too long xx

KD how are things with you hun? Sorry things didn't go to plan hun. I just know that 2010 is going to be a good year for us all. Hope you are okay in all this cold snow xx

WW - glad all is well with you hun xx

EBC hello don't think we've chatted before. Really hope that you are soon able to start tx again xx

Joeyrellahope you're okay hun. xx

Huggies how's things with you hun? Hope you are okay Any sign of af? Hope you can soon get started xx

Michelle hope you get things sorted out hun and can start tx soon xx

Shemonkey how are you feeling hun. YOu are DR at the moment when do you start stimming? Really hope this is the one for you hun xx

Polly hope you're okay. Hope the appointment goes well tomorrow x

Xmasbaby sorry to hear it was -ve hun. I really hope you are okay and can start tx again soon. Wishing you loads of luck xx

Sarah1986 hope you can soon start your tx, best of luck x

Sarah / Scaralooloo have you started tx yet or will it be next week? Hope you're okay xx

Princess hope you're okay hun xx

Blonde how did everything go hun? Hope you're okay xx

Agnelpie hello. Hope you are okay. Sorry to hear of your loss. xx

Beanie how are you getting on with the injections? Hope things are going well xx

Cat and millie hello to you both. Hope you are both well xx Hello to anyone I've missed. I've tried to catch up but you've all been busy   xx

AFM af turned up on Tuesday so today is cd3 and gonal injections start tonight. I'm on 37.5iu this time and am   that this works. I can only have 3 large follies or they cancel the cycle so am really hoping this works and doesn't over stimm me. I have my first scan booked for Monday morning so will have some idea then. Worked call this am to say not to come in and I hope tomorrow is a snow day tomorrow too. Feel like a need some time to chill out before mondays scan - I'm worried that I will over stimm again and 37.5 is the lowest dose on the pen so no idea what they do if it doesn't work. 

Anyway off to find my positive side so I can feel good about this cycle. Hope you are all okay 

Tx


----------



## Blonde1

Hello to all and happy new year!  

I had my IUI this Tuesday, it all went very well. I had 4 follicles    my estrogen levels were really high (Mr Gorgy tells me this is good) and my lining was 10mm. My DH sperm count was 130 million and was given 4/4 so we both really pleased. I have been getting positive LH surges since Tuesday (I triggered on Tuesday night) and still got a positive this morning....wondering how long LH surge goes on? I am now on day 13 so hopefully I have ovulated by now? 

I have been really tender in the ovary region and wondering if this is normal? I am so bloated now too, think it's all the drugs and steroids I am taking, I look like a pin cushion for all the injections I am having to do. I need to start progesterone today too.

How is everyone else?

xx


----------



## dixie13

Hello everyone,

it looks like it will be a busy month! Just want to wish all of you  , we need lots of  !!!!

Afm I'm ready to start tx again! It's been lovely to have a break, we needed it but I'm feeling positive and want to get on with it now.... Af should be here some time next week so we're looking at having 3rd IUI at the end of the month.

All of you on clomid - if you're ovulating normally and take a low dose of clomid (50 mg), how many follicles are you likely to produce?

Dixie
xx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi  joeyrella, how are you?

Hi EBC, sorry AF is mucking you about.  

Hi lizzybet, sorry your tx was cancelled. My last cycle was abandoned too- no follies. From things I have read yes I think it is quite normal to have a longer cycle when tx cancelled.

Hi Tamsin- so excited about 30th  

Hi Blonde1, Wow what fantastic resilts. I get +ve OPK's for several days too but I think this is quite normal with PCOS.

Hi dixie13,   for next week. Hopefully we might be cycle buddies- I'm waiting for AF to arrive on Sun- then I can start my 2nd cycle (3rd cuz last one abandoned!). I am on 50mg of clomid I (usually get 1 or 2 dominant follies.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies

AFM, not much going on- just waiting for AF to arrive on Sun.


Love
Daisy


----------



## angelpie

Hello ladies 

Well injections av started gotta av scan mon and hopefully iui end next week!!! Fingers crossed everythin goes 2 plan!!! Hope every1 is doin well cant wait 2 hear of some bfp got a good feelin 4 2010!!!!

Could any1 give me some advice i av heard people say bout takin asprin do u think its beneficial and will it help 2 not miscarraige!!! 

Wishin u all lots of luck take care x x


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, thanks for the feedback. Seems like these drugs just affect everyone different eh? Just have to wait until next cycle and let the nurses know af was light and see if they can offer an explanation.

Daisy - can't believe ur DH got snowed in at work! That would be a nightmare, especially since i work in a nursery! lol Hope AF arrives soon for you so u can start next cycle.

Huggies - Thats a shame ur going to miss a cycle! Hope the accupuncture helps. 

EBC - that must have been awful for you, having to go to class while feeling like that! Sorry no experience of cysts so can't offer any advice. My cousin is actually pregnant just now and she has a cyst, don't think the docs are too worried about it tho. 

Tama - I   this dose suits you! It's so hard to pick urself up some days isn't it! Its such an emotional rollercoaster! Good luck with ur cycle 

Dixie - Glad ur feeling positive for this cycle. Sorry no experience of only clomid but good luck 

Hi to everyone else and I'm wishing u loads of luck for 2010

AFM - Well started back spinfit tonight! Thats the first I've been since OCT! Nearly passed out after first 2 songs, but really enjoyed it! Feels good to be able to live my life for a little bit without everything revolving around ttc! Gona make the most of it. Out Fri & Sat next week too!


----------



## kdb

Yay Dixie, you're back!  Happy new year  

Blonde - crikey, 4 follies and 130m swimmers?!!  There's gotta be at least one BFP in there!  Your ovaries will be tender from the stims and the four follies because they're only used to producing one a month    Don't bother anymore with the opks - the trigger shot will give you a +ve on them (and hpts).  The hcg from the trigger will stay in your system for around 10 days, possibly longer dep on your dosage.  I took 250mcg of Ovidrelle on a Tuesday night and it was out of my system by the following Friday.  I can say that for certain because for those 10 days I had twinges in my lower abdomen when I peed.  After 11 days the twinges stopped and the following day I got AF.

So, all you need to do now is relax and keep thinking positive   

Hi Angel - exciting stuff!!  Re; aspirin - opinions vary and you should talk to your clinic.  If you have a blood-clotting disorder then avoid aspirin.  It won't prevent miscarriage but it can improve blood flow which would help thicken your lining.  But if your lining gets to at least 8mm-9mm without aspirin by the time you trigger, then it's unlikely you'd benefit from taking it and it's prob best not to bother.  Lots of other things can help improve blood flow - eg, a warm hot water bottle on your belly in the evenings up to day of IUI, co-enzyme q10, selenium (2-3 brazil nuts a day), eating warming foods (eg, soup), etc.

Hi to everyone else, be careful out there on the ice!!

xoxo
kd


----------



## Beanie3

Hello everyone

Hope your all enjoying the snow...

just want send you all   

Injections going ok, got next scan on monday so assume i know if they are working then..

xx


----------



## millie13

Hi ladies

Sorry for not doing personals, I always seem to be in a rush lol.

Beanie I'm following your diary so good luck on Monday.

AFM just waiting now until I fly to Denmark next Friday, can anyone give me info about pineapple juice and brazil nuts please.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Millie - You must be excited about Denmark, hope all goes well for you.   Not sure about the theory behind brazil nuts and pineapple juice but it's meant to be good for you. Some of the other ladies on here will be able to give you the science behind it I'm sure.

Beanie - Glad the injections are going well, good luck for the scan on Monday. I've got everything crossed for you.   

Xmasbaby - I've always fancied spinning, but whenever I've looked in on a class it always looks so terrifying! Enjoy your nights out you deserve it  

Angelpie - You must be feeling pretty excited about everything. Good luck for next week. Lots of      coming your way.

Daisy -   that your AF turns up soon and you can get on with your next tx.

Blonde1 - Wow you must have been overjoyed with your tx this cycle...all looking very positive   

Tama - Hope the injections are going ok and thinking of you for Monday.   I really hope that this is the one for you.  

Sorry I can't do personals to everyone today, but thinking of you all and hope you're all keeping warm in this cold, cold weather! 

AFM - My AF turned up today, have to go up to the hospital at some point this afternoon to pick up my prescription for Clomid which I start tomorrow. They are keeping me on the same dose of 50mg because I have PCOS. They said that they don't want to overstimulate me too much. But I don't know whether I should ask for them to put me on a higher dose as I only produced 1 follicle last cycle and it would be great if I could produce more. But then I don't want to produce too many and have my cycle cancelled. I guess there's such a fine line with it all. Any advice? My first scan is on Monday 18th.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Huggies

Hi Ladies - Snowing in Boston again today, although made it to work no problem!!!   

Sarah - Sorry AF turned up but glad you can get going again.  As for the clomid, I think they will try you on the same dosage and monitor you for another cycle, and if the same results appear, then they will likely up your dose next time.  Each cycle I have had, they have upped my dosage - which doesn't fare well as I look to my 3rd cycle and and my drugs are still going up!!!  Wishing you all the best for this cycle!!   

Millie - you must be very excited about your upcoming trip and treatment - good luck!!  Kdb is the best for diet and nutritional info - but a few of us on here have been having fresh pineapple and brazil nuts to help with implantations and uterine lining size.

beanie_1 - Glad the injections are going well and good luck for your scan on Monday!!   

Kdb - how are you doing hun?  I learn something new from you every day - I love it!!   

xmasbaby81 - LOL with the spinfit!!!     I am going to return to my spin classes tomorrow morning too after a month off and I am dreading it - it will be hard and I will ache all over afterwards - but looking forward to the feeling afterwards too!!! Well done!!

angelpie - good luck for this cycle and hope all goes well with your scan on Monday.  No advice on Aspirin honey, but would say that you shouldn't take anything you don't have to, and just let your body do as much of the work as it can!!   

Daisy - hope AF arrives and doesn't muck you around.  Hope you are well!!

Dixie - welcome back hun and Happy New Year  - glad you are all ready to go again for another cycle.  I (usually) ovulate normally too and although on clomid for 2 months I didn't have any scans, so not sure what follicles I was producing.  My first round of scans on Letrozole (5mg), I produced 3 dominant follicles.

Blonde1 - wow great results for you!! well done girl - that is looking really promising and I hope you get a BFP from this cycle!!  Take it easy and keep us posted on how you are feeling!!   

Tama - Hello!! Still no AF - onto day 40 now for me and no feeling that it will appear anytime soon!!  I am feeling all swollen and bloated (boobs too) and I really just want it out my system so I can get on with things.  I was also prescribed Gonal F 37.5, the lowest dose for my next cycle as they want to start cautiously with me on the injections.  Will be interested to see how you do respond - wishing you the best of luck and hope this cycle goes all the way through for you!!    

To all you other lovely ladies       

Still frustrated that AF is not here, especially as hubby returns after 6.5 weeks away (I was with him for 2 weeks in Scotland) and hoping it would be time to get busy again.  Might start using OPK's again tomorrow and see if I can detect any sign of OV if I have skipped a full cycle.  Will need to phone the clinic too and tell them why they haven't heard from me in a while!!!

Have a great weekend girls

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## daisy22

Hello ladies,

Hi angelpie, I think the benefits of aspirin are quite tenuous. I would be reluctant to take anything unless your clinic have specifically recommended it to you. If it something you want to explore it might be worth speaking to one of the nurses at your clinic to get their advice.  

Hi xmasbaby81, Well done on the spinfit. I have been down the gym 3 times this year 2!!  Sounds like your enjoying a fab social life at the mo too!!  

Hi KD, are you still freezing down there in London?   

Hi millie13, brazil nuts and pineapple juice contain selenium which is helpful for building utererine linning and implantation.

Hi Scaralooloo, Like you I take 50mg of clomid. I think if you are producing a good sized follie and are def Ov they would be reluctant to increase the dose. Remember clomid se can be horrid and these will increase with higher dose. Also cycles can vary from one month to the next. It only takes 1 good follie!!!!!! 

Hi Huggies I am sending round the hit squad to sort AF   out. (This worked for another ff!!)         

Hi Tama  

AFM, nothing exciting to report! All quiet. Have really sore (.)(.)- but this is normal before she   arrives.

Love
Daisy


----------



## millie13

Ladies sorry for being dim, whenI had my 2 boys naturally before the dreaded V, I never even thought about things like that  

The pineapple and brazil nuts, when do I start eating them, also someone said to take zinc supplement, obviously I'm taking pre natal vits, do I need to take extra zinc too.


----------



## dixie13

Good evening ladies,

Hi kdb -   hope af turns up soon and you can get on with tx!

Sarah -  sorry, I have no experience with clomid so can't help. Good luck with this cycle!   

Blonde1 - wow! that's some amazing sperm!!    and follicles! Good luck!   

Hi Daisy - how are you? hope af turns up soon (or not at all!!) so you can go ahead with tx.  

Huggies - how did you get on with the acupuncture? Hope that will do the trick for you this month!   

Hi Tama - how are you feeling?

xmasbaby - spinning is hard work! Well done for keeping fit. 

Millie - you must be excited about going to Copenhagen for tx! How long are you going for? I ran a marathon there a few years back, it's a lovely city. Zinc is an important mineral for the reproductive system for both men and women. It takes up to three months for any changes to happen on a cellular level in the body, so you would have to take them continously during this time. Selenium is also good for sperm production, and so are some amino acids (arginine, carnitine and taurine) because sperm is made from proteins. I've found the perfect supplement for dh that contains the amino acids, zinc and selenium and he takes that in addition to a normal multivitamin. His sperm count is good but there's always room for improvements, right?!! 

beanie1 - good luck for monday   

Afm I'm on another course of antibiotics due to an infected tooth. I haven't been on antibiotics since I was a child, and this is the second time in just a few months.... I'm really against taking any drugs or medicines but sometimes it's the only way to get rid of infections etc.....

Have a lovely weekend all, keep warm!

Dixie
xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Dixie - that is pants about your tooth!  Hope you still managed to enjoy some yummy Christmas food before it started getting sore?

Am estimating AF will start approx 18th Jan as I still have another 5 days of progesterone to take.  Eating cinnamon on my cereal + trying to steer clear of white / refined / sugary stuff to help get rid of the cyst.

Happy Friday to all the other lovely IUIers - amen it's the weekend - this week has felt v-e-r-y long after the Xmas break (even though I worked from home every day except Thurs!).

Yoga and osteo tomorrow morning and Thai for dinner   

xoxo
kd


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies!

Hi millie13, you should start  eating the brazil nuts and pineapple juice as soon as poss!! Please dont worry too much about extra supplements a good prenatal vitamin and a healthy diet should be all you need. We are in our 4th year of ttc and I have tried everything anyone ever suggested but it never really made any difference and I just drove myself crazy!   I kept thinking maybe it was because we didn't do this or that perfectly. Stress is a known cause of infertility and I found it all made that worse for me- so much I had a breakdown (although other things were involved too!). My advice would be to take your multi vits, eat well and try to relax. Remember you have concieved successfully twice before so there is every chance this will work for you.  


Hi Dixie, oh poor you. Is it a wisdom tooth. I had to have mine removed 6 years ago because of recurrent infections- so i can totally sympathise. 

hi KDB, well done on the diet. I have given up sugar totally but thats to help me loose a bit of weight. Sending you lots of cyst shrinking vibes!!!! 

Nothing very exciting to report from me! Hopefully af will behave herself and arrive on time tomorow!!


Lots of love to all the lovely IUI ladies

daisy


----------



## dixie13

Hi kdb - hope the cyst is shrinking fast, keep up the good diet! how was yoga and osteo?  

Hi Daisy - I had my wisdoms teeth removed years ago, this is another one that's misbehaving! It's actually not too bad, just a little sore. Hope af turns up tomorrow!  
Your advise to millie is very sensible, stress is a major factor when ttc and relaxation is so important (easier said than done sometimes!). I'm a bit   when it comes to nutrition because I'm so passionate about it, and I've seen how small changes in diet can make a huge difference (I mean in general, not only ttc). Dh's sperm count almost doubled after we changed his supplements. Unfortunately I don't practise what I preach at the moment, been eating crap food and drinking alcohol again, really need to get back on track!!! I think I'll be more focused once we start tx.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Dixie
xx


----------



## michelle81

Hi every one,  

I have just received all information from the clinic and have all our forms to fill out, starting to seem so real now we are getting slightly nervous.

At my last appointment I was told had a very mild case of pocs which would not be needing treatment as have no other symptoms, they also thought that I was ovulating but after only one blood test how can they be so sure, will this affect the success rate of the IUI?

Millie my friends husband started taking the brazil nuts and after two years of no success, they are now expecting, My DH won't eat them unfortunately.

Hugs to you all. xx


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies, how is everyone?

We've had more snow this afternoon and the lovely weather lady is saying there is more on the way! I'm a snow lover but am worried out the hours drive to the clinic on Monday but I'll just leave in lots of time and take a flash and warm blanket with me!

Daisy I'm really hoping that the witch is on her holidays for nine months for you   If she does turn up then I hope you can get started on tx soon. xx

KD hope you're okay hun. Hope that cyst is on it's way out so you can crack on with the next tx.

Just cooking dinner so must dash plus it's time for my injection too. 

Hello to everyone, hope you are all well and keeping warm  

Tx


----------



## joeyrella

hi michelle
will you be doing a medicated cycle (injecting yourself?).  you will most likely be given a trigger injection which will make you ovulate at the appropriate time.  that means it won't matter what your body would have done naturally as it will be over-riden by the injections or clomid tablets.
if you are doing an unmedicated cycle (no injections or clomid) you will be asked to track when you are about to ovulate using ovulation predictor pee sticks.


----------



## nickym

New Home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223480.0


----------

